#lubuntu 2011-02-07
<kristian-aalborg> I have a few minor suggestions for Lubuntu - where's the proper place to post them?
<MrChrisDruif> With the bugs as feature requests? Or just talk to the devs here...I'm not really sure
<kristian-aalborg> neither
<kristian-aalborg> it's only two things (on top of my head)
<kristian-aalborg> 1 - Update-manager, Synaptic, Users and Groups, Additional Drivers --- stuff like that should be under "System Tools", not "Preferences"
<kristian-aalborg> 2 - the program that runs the installer gui (ubiquity??) should be removed after install
<kristian-aalborg> should I put it somewhere on ubuntuforums.org, perhaps?... I have an account there
<kristian-aalborg> it's not that these things are ruining it for anyone - I just thought I'd add my two cents ;)
<psyklown> i was wondering how i go abouts enabling software sources in 10.10?
<psyklown> nvm :)
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: ping
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: I am about, but am busy in support with some one, is it anything urgent?
<kristian-aalborg> not really - just though you had the insights as to where I should post the stuff above
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> kristian-aalborg: why not just edit the .desktop file of Update-manager, synaptic and others you want to be in System tools to "Category=System;"? ;D
<kristian-aalborg> JoeMaverickSett: I did - but I think they should be like I wrote by default
<kristian-aalborg> they are System Tools, imo
<JoeMaverickSett> kristian-aalborg: hhmm, may be file a wishlist on launchpad then. if enough people likes it or if the dev think it should be. it *might* become default.
<kristian-aalborg> JoeMaverickSett: do you consider these things "preferences" or "system tools"?
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: you have an invite
<kristian-aalborg> oh
<bioterror> jmarsden, hop
 * jmarsden hops on one leg.... and asks "why am I doing this?" :)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hey, if we look at /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop
<bioterror> it says Categories=System;Settings;GTK;HardwareSettings;
<bioterror> and then again I remember htop goes to System Tools or what was it
<bioterror> Categories=ConsoleOnly;System;
<bioterror> so could it be that jockey-gtk.desktop's Settings makes it go to the preferences
<bioterror> I'm at work, so I dont have a lxde in hand
<bioterror> ;Settings;
<jmarsden> bioterror: Sounds right to me.  So we would need to make the code give priority to "System" if it is there, when right now (you think) it is giving priority to "Preferences"
<bioterror> yep
<jmarsden> Sounds very possible, if I find where the code is I will try it out.  Thanks.
<bioterror> and someone who packaged that jockey-gtk (the add printe or what was it ;)
<bioterror> put that Categories in it
<bioterror> you can try to remove the ;Settings;
<jmarsden> Well, sure but we want to fix it in LXDE or whatever, otherwise we need to repackage many many apps, which we do not have the time to do!  Better to fix it in the code that reads the Categories instead -- one change not 100 changes (I hope).
<bioterror> you cant fix it in the code as it works as the Freedesktop.org wishes
<bioterror> you know
<bioterror> lxde read that Categories line
<jmarsden> bioterror: Well, then why does GNOME put those same apps in System ? :)
<bioterror> I dunno about gnome
<jmarsden> Seems to me tehir code must use different priorities when reading the Categories... and that is "allowed", so...
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> but the problem must lie in there
<bioterror> synaptic shows
<bioterror> Categories=PackageManager;GTK;System;Settings;
<jmarsden> Agreed... I need to read that code :)
<bioterror> (I took ssh session to my wife's laptop ;)
<jmarsden> screen is handy for that.
<bioterror> yeah, I'm always connected from my VPS to my homenetwork
<bioterror> unless the connection cuts... which happens often.
<ciberglo> Is it possible to run my Gnome's applications from inside LXDE ?
<ciberglo> I.e.: Run my Gnome's gedit application with its already installed plugins, from inside LXDE; run my Gnome's Notes application from inside LXDE... etc. ?
<MrChrisDruif> ciberglo: If you got multiple desktop environments, then you can use it across them all...
<ciberglo> MrChrisDruif: Thank you to let me know. I've never used another desktop environment, and I'm going to use LXDE soon
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<cousteau> is there a way to restrict the panels and desktop icons to a single X output?
<cousteau> when I connect a second output, and place it right to the main output, the panel expands so that it's as wide as the 2 outputs
<bioterror> you want it like in OS X
<cousteau> I don't know how OS X is, so maybe
<bioterror> I've never used lubuntu with dual display
<cousteau> also, if the output on the right is higher than the one on the left, the interesting part of the panel isn't displayed on _any_ screen
<ciberglo> cousteau: I don't know your answer, but it's an interesting question. Isn't there any material on google about "dual monitor on lxde" ?
<cousteau> let me see
<ciberglo> cousteau: Also, I'm not a bad guy. I could search google and help you, but I'm with a bad BAD BADD connection here
<ciberglo> cousteau: I think that keywords are: dual monitor, dual display, dual desktop, ...
<bioterror> could be related to Openbox
<bioterror> as lxde is just blingbling on Openbox ,)
<cousteau> found somehing on the forum... going to see if it works
<cousteau> ...almost
<cousteau> (now I got a 1024 px wide panel that didn't appear on _any_ monitor)
<ciberglo> Oo
<ciberglo> cousteau: this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1094410.html    is saying that could install some applet from gnome to manage monitors. You could try that too
<cousteau> ok, I actually don't care much about this, since I'm only going to use it in case I make a presentation
<ciberglo> someting like this: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DisplayConfigGTK
<cousteau> it's not a problem with the monitors, it's about the panels... but thanks anyway
<cousteau> (I have xrandr, lxrandr and grandr)
<ciberglo> Ok. Well, good luck than. I'm still not a LXDE user, but will become it soon
<bioterror> ciberglo, I read your nick all the time "cybergigolo" :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<ciberglo> bioterror: auhauhuaha, get out dude! hauhauaha
<bioterror> as soon as my workday is done, I'm not!
<ciberglo> bioterror: Although it's not a chat channel (offtopic for this), just to finish the chat --> ciberglogoboy, haha
<ciberglo> People, thanks for the help
<ciberglo> I'm going now.
<bioterror> see you later ;)
<cousteau> ok, got tired of having to configure manually all this each time I plugged in a monitor, so I added keybindings for XF86Display -> `xrandr <weird configuration>` and S-XF86Display -> `xrandr --auto`
<cousteau> (there's still the problem with the panels and the desktop icons, though... but it isn't really important)
<fabio> i have a big problem with lubuntu
<bioterror> what kind of
<fabio> i am not able to hear anything
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and check alsamixer
<fabio> the audiocard is correctly recognized
<bioterror> if there's any MM
<fabio> checked alsamixer
<fabio> no MM is present
<bioterror> so if you have something muted
<bioterror> okay
<fabio> other ideas?
<bioterror> you've checked launchpad with your chipset?
<fabio> no
<fabio> but the audiocard is recognized..
<fabio> i can get audio in input and register it with audacity
<bioterror> fabio, any luck with the launchpad?
<bioterror> :(
<xh> hi! does anyone know how to edit the context menu that appears on right-click on the lubuntu desktop? who in fact manages the desktop? openbox?
<mark76> PCManFM
<xh> mark76: ok, so where is the pcmanfm's config file then?
<xh> mark76: ~/.config/pcmanfm?
<bioterror> .config/pcmanfm/lubuntu.conf has some
<xh> mark76: but i can't see anything that resembles a menu config...
<xh> mark76: ..does it mean there is a default config somewhere in /usr/share?
<bioterror> /etc/xdg/pcmanfm/lubuntu.conf
<mark76> There you go
<xh> bioterror: can't see anything looking like a menu there either
<bioterror> why you want to change it?
<bioterror> if I may ask
<xh> bioterror: the menu that appears on right-clicking the lubuntu desktop, ie the one with 'Applications|Desktop Settings|Window Managemenet Settings etc.
<bioterror> not on my system
<xh> bioterror: ..at the moment in the Applications menu there are only three items, i want to add more..
<mark76> Did you switch to "use menu provided by window manager", bio?
<xh> bioterror: probably i did
<xh> mark76: do you happen to know where is this setting configured?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/menu.png
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> wrong :D
<xh> mark76: sorry for mixing up the names
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/menu.jpg
<bioterror> that's correct :D
<mark76> Don't look at the first image. Whatever you do :o
<xh> mark76: i see, this is the ecosystem :)
<bioterror> xh, is that the menu you're after?
<bioterror> mark76, I fixed the first url too ;)
<xh> bioterror: i guess so
<mark76> There should be a menu app on the panel, xh
<mark76> Though, really the options in the desktop menu should be available in the panel menu app
<mark76> And vice versa
<xh> mark76: aha, found it! thanks! but it does not seem to be useful, probably that is why i switched it to 'window-manager provided'; so the question is then, if i use the wm menu then how do i add items to the Application submenu?
<bioterror> xh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<mark76> Install obmenu
<xh> mark76: would that be the OpenBox menu?
<mark76> No. It's an application for editing the openbox menu
<xh> bioterror: the faq mentions /usr/share/applications/ and apparently it is not used in this case
<mark76> You can find obmenu in Synaptic. If it's not already installed
<bioterror> xh, you're not using lubuntu then
<bioterror> xh sudo find / |grep .desktop
<xh> mark76: i have installed it; funny that openbox would not use the launchers from /usr/share/applications/
<mark76> Openbox uses the debian menu
<bioterror> I'm using plain debian as server and I have /usr/share/applications/
<mark76> Nah, Debian menu gets its source from elsewhere
<mark76> Not sure where
<mark76> You can see it if you switch to "use menu provided by window manager" in the Desktop prefs
<xh> mark76: that is what i did; and i only have three items under Applications; according to http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/ch4.html the items are taken from /usr/share/menu/<package-name>
<mark76> Odd
<xh> mark76: and i seem to have over a hundred items under /usr/share/menu, yet only three are shown
<mark76> Do you have debianmenu and xdgmenu installed?
<mark76> Menu and Menu-xdg
<xh> mark76: apparently not
<mark76> Try installing them
<xh> mark76: don't seem to be in the standard repos
<xh> mark76: aha, found menu-xdg..
<xh> mark76: also found this - http://sourceforge.net/projects/obmenugen/ - it is supposed to dynamically generate the menu
<mark76> K
<xh> thanks! i will play with it for a while..
<mark76> Have fun :)
<florin1> I am using ubuntu 1010. I created a dsl internet connection using the terminat (sudo pppoeconf). Aftef reeboot Network has been disappeared. How can I bring back the NetworkManager's interface? I didn't found am answer with Google)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Ascavasaion> Hello all :)  HOw do I change resolution of my lubuntu desktop?  It only has 1024 x 768, 800x600 and 640x480.  How do I get it to go higher than 1024x768.  I know it can because windows ran higher.  It can run 1152x768 and 12080xsomething in windows.  Any advice?
<MrChrisDruif> Is Alpha 2 out already?
<MrChrisDruif> Should be if it uses the same agenda as normal flavor :P
<phillw> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrChrisDruif> Was that for me phillw?
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: no it was to remind me of the link!
<MrChrisDruif> :(
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: so I could pass it onto Manuela :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...paste.ubuntu.com?
<MrChrisDruif> But she can use Ubuntu One as well :)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: nope, the image area :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh....
<MrChrisDruif> But like I said...Ubuntu One O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Or with Dropbox should work as well O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Just put it in the Public folder and copy public link
#lubuntu 2011-02-08
<psyklown> minitube says to update to the new version. the new version downloaded is a tar.gz. how do i go abouts updating with that?
<Pauly> hi i have problem with wlan b43
<Pauly> it says activated and currently in use
<Pauly> but device not ready (firmware missing)
<crond> Hi, just curious, I only see one Lubuntu iso for download, which I assume is 32bit.  As I have 4gb ram, I'm wondering if there is an x64 10.10 iso?
<jmarsden> crond: There is no full official 64bit ISO right now, you can do a 64bit install of Lubuntu using the mini ISO as a starting point if you need to.
<crond> Oh okay
<crond> I'll take a look into that, then.  Thank you :)
<crond> jmarsden: am i correct that 4gb ram is only useful on 64bit?  Or can the 32bit OS address up to and including but not more than 4gb ram?
<jmarsden> I don't remember exactly where the limit lies, I think a 32bit kernel with PAE support can use all the 4GB.  I just run 64bit on anything with more than 2GB of RAM anyway, but mostly I am dealing with servers not desktops
 * crond nods
<crond> jmarsden: yeah this is my laptop, so I'm just trying to sort out what I want to be running
<jmarsden> 4Gb on a modern laptop is "high end" hardware for Lubuntu :)  Have fun with it, whether you use 64bit or 32bit.
<crond> I'll give it a whirl, I'm going to be "downgrading" to a netbook with an AMD C-50 and 2gb ram come tax time anyways
<crond> because this thing has... issues.
<crond> GPU hitting 103c under load = bad.
<jmarsden> Ah... yes.  Unless you like burned knees :)
<crond> I'm more worried about it melting and dying lol
<bioterror> bug 650432
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 650432 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager (and other system wide settings tools) appear in Preferences menu instead of a System Administration menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650432
<bioterror> bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Marchitos> i've a problem with audio
<Marchitos> the audio card is recognized and loaded
<Marchitos> but i am not able to hear anithyng
<jmarsden> Marchitos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems   may help.  I am about to go to sleep, 2am here, sorry for the bad timing :)
<Marchitos> i'll try thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Marchitos> solved:)
<Marchitos> added to audio grup and now it's working with no problem
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leszek
<Vasev4o> I feel some issues with installing L-ubuntu. I was using ubuntu 9.10 koala karmic on old PC till 2 days ago. I was thinking either upgrade up to 10.10 ubuntu or try l-ubunto 10.10. I chosed Lubuntu. LIVECD loaded perfectly fine until I was on my way to install it. After formatting HDD, my P...C was working damn slowly. Time for rebooting came. I rebooted and my HDD just dissapeared even from BIOS! I tried some tricks like reseti
<Vasev4o> ng BIOS settings to default and changing IDE cables. BIOS recognized my dvd-rw device perfectly fine, but my HDD... I was rebooting the machine many times while BIOS catch HDD.But when BIOS got it, HDD write/read speeds are awful. I tried to install 10.10 again, but it happened the same (my HDD dissapeared once again)... My friend gave me windows xp disc and installation time was increased. It usually takes ~40minutes, but now -
<Vasev4o> it took 1h and 15m. And booting time was increased from ~1m to... 5minutes. What lubuntu has done to my HDD? How can i fix this issue? :( PS: for more information my HDD is 20gb MAXTOR 2F020J0. Every advice will be well-received, thanks in advace! :)
<leszek> Vasev4o: I guess this harddisk simply broke
<leszek> have you tried checking the disc ? 20 GB Maxtor seems to me ancient.
<Vasev4o> yeah, i know it is old
<leszek> so I guess it has nothing particullary to do with lubuntu
<Vasev4o> if i didn't try lubuntu, my hdd would work more
<Vasev4o> ubuntu 9.10 was working perfectly fine to me
<Vasev4o> and i am wonder is it firmware or logical problem
<leszek> Vasev4o: it sounds to me like a normal physical problem or error on the harddrive
 * Mkaysi has the best nickname.
<joris> He how does the sound in lubuntu work. It seems that pulse audio is not installed? Is it supposed to be using alsa directly?
<gilir> natty alpha2 released, sorry for the delay :/
<bioterror> :)
<joris> Is it ok if I ask my question again; but how is audio supposed to work in lubuntu; pulse audio seems not to be installed
<szczur> joris, we're using alsa, i think
<dury> hi there channel :)
<joris> Would it solve things to install pulse audio?
<dury> booted lubuntu cd... but not x window manager appear... I mean live cd
<joris> gnome mplayer has no sound and the sound applet on the panel is not working
<joris> but youtube is working fine with sound
<dury> which is the default x window manager
<dury> suppose to be to appear?
<szczur> sound applet never worked for me (but i dropped lxpanel so i don't know if it changed). For gnome mplayer go to Edit > PReferences
<szczur> on "Audio" tab set audio output to alsa
<szczur> and restart mplayer
<joris> szczur does not work. weird thing is if I start mplayer  from the cli the sound is working
<szczur> when you run it from cli, at the bottom of the output you should see line that looks like
<szczur> AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<szczur> what does it dhow for you?
<szczur> show*\
<joris> szczur wait.. now it does not seem to work anymore
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> when I try to install koffice I get about 0 messages like this one W: Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5-data_4.5.1-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<Goodgame>   403  Forbidden
<mmm2m> hey guys i probably have a problem with my graphics card
<mmm2m> i have an nvidia 7600 gs
<bioterror> mmm2m, and...
<mmm2m> i have no colors at all
<mmm2m> the same with ubuntu 10.10
<mmm2m> only with back track 4 live cd i dont have issues
<bioterror> which drivers?
<bioterror> opensource or closed?
<mmm2m> no drivers used
<mmm2m> which should i use?
<mmm2m> ?
<mark76> There's a program called jockey-gtk
<mmm2m> what does it do?
<mark76> It installs drivers for things like graphics cards
<bioterror> mark76, it's Additional drivers in preferences
<mark76> Indeed it is
<mark76> BRB
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mmm2m> tu
<mmm2m>  i ll let u know
<joris> great! I have sound working, now only the volume control on the panel is not working... Any ideas how to fix this?
<mmm2m> d
<gnewb> Almost got the Star Tech/Ralink PCI Wireless adapter working, so close now but am a bit lost at the Drivers part?
#lubuntu 2011-02-09
<JimZilla> Hi, I'm trying to get docky to work w/Lubuntu 10.10 using xcompmgr, anyone else get this work?
<bioterror> and you could tell us more
<bioterror> what's the exact problem in getting docky to work
<JimZilla> when i try to install xcompmgr i get the following error:
<JimZilla> E: firmware-b43-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bioterror> and that's a broadcom driver
<bioterror> do you have a broadcom wlan or something
<JimZilla> yes i do
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> deal first with that
<JimZilla> hum, why would broadcom have anything to do with xcompmgr?
<bioterror> read the error
<bioterror> it says firmware-b43-installer
<bioterror> it doesnt say anything about xcompmanager
<JimZilla> right
<JimZilla> is see
<bioterror> so how about: sudo apt-get install -f
<JimZilla> to fix broken dependencies?
<JimZilla> i will try that
<JimZilla> Building dependency tree
<JimZilla> Reading state information... Done
<JimZilla> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<JimZilla>   ndiswrapper-common libdmraid1.0.0.rc16 python-pyicu cryptsetup libecryptfs0
<JimZilla>   reiserfsprogs rdate python-webkit localechooser-data ecryptfs-utils
<JimZilla>   libdebconfclient0 dmraid keyutils
<JimZilla> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<JimZilla> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JimZilla> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<JimZilla> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<JimZilla> Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<JimZilla> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<JimZilla> Aborting.
<JimZilla> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<JimZilla>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<JimZilla> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<JimZilla>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<JimZilla>  firmware-b43-installer
<JimZilla> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<JimZilla> not supported low power chip
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<bioterror> !paste | JimZilla
<ubot5> JimZilla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JimZilla> bingo
<Ascavasaion> How do I force Xorg to go into a different resolution.  The native Lubuntu screen resolution only had 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480,  I know the monitor and card can go higher... but how?
<joris__> Hi I am trying to fix the volume slider on the lxde panel. It doesn't work now, but I can't find any information how to configure it
<joris__> Any ideas?
<joris__> nobody here that has some hints on getting an volume slider to work?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, stop lxdm, run Xorg -configure from tty1, sudo mv /root/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/ and add few mode lines with wanted resolution
<bioterror> joris, and how it's not working
<Ascavasaion> bioterror, Thanks man.  And it will still open the desktop managers?
<bioterror> you can easily dig from google those few lines
<bioterror> some old X11 xorg.conf has vanished from pastebin which I've made
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, you can make your xorg.conf, pastebin it and I can modify it for you :D
<bioterror> or someone else
<bioterror> !paste | Ascavasaion
<ubot5> Ascavasaion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> it should be under SubSection "Display"
<bioterror> Modes "1200x800" or what ever you want it to use
<joris__> bioterror wel the volume control just doesn't do anything.. I can't even move the slider. I  can't find any documentation on how to configure it.  I just solved it with installing volumeicon http://www.softwarebakery.com/maato/volumeicon.html
<bioterror> joris__, sounds weird
<Ascavasaion> ALSA maybe bioterror ?
<bioterror> cant be alsa, if alsa was the problem, he would report for not having sounds
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> but I havent met before that kind of problem
<joris__> bioterror volumeicon works very well so it is not really an issue any more, but it might be related that alsamixer uses pcm to control the volume, changing the master slider doesn't change the volume in alsamixer
<Ascavasaion> a root/normal user problem?
<bioterror> something with the volume application itself, I think
<joris__> what do you mean Ascavasaion?
<joris__> I didn't run alsamixer as root..
<Ascavasaion> joris__, I do not know.. I am just making suggestions.
<Ascavasaion> joris__, Then I do not know.
<joris__> Well thanks for trying anyway
<joris__> But it is solved and I just returned the laptop I was working on to the owner. I was just very happy to get a working volume applet on that thing
<Ascavasaion> Would removing it and re-adding it to the panel not help?
<joris__> No I did try that
<joris__> My uneducated guess is that it was not connected to the volume slider alsamixer uses
<joris__> That's why I was wondering if there was some config file somewhere I could edit
<Ascavasaion> No sorry buddy... my knowledge of Linux is dodgy.
<joris__> But volumeicon http://www.softwarebakery.com/maato/volumeicon.html did solve the problem very well
<joris__> My knowledge of linux is not too good as well, but I know my way around ubuntu. I was going to install ubuntu, but it was unusable slow
<joris__> So I installed lubuntu, worked very well, but there are too much glitches to be real satisfied
<bioterror> joris, with alsamixer you can adjust volume without a problem, right?
<joris__> I am using lubuntu on one of my home computers
<joris__> bioterror yes
<joris__> but only with the pcm slider
<joris__> Master was not doing anything
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> that might be the problem then
<bioterror> if you cant move all bars in alsamixer
<joris__> Probably yes
<joris__> but I cannot select pcm in the volume applet
<joris__> There is no preferences or something. Maybe there is a config file, but where would I find that?
<joris__> As mentioned I got it solved though with volumeicon ,maybe lubuntu should adopt this as the default volume control. It is pretty nice
<bioterror> maybe for next cycle
<bioterror> you can suggest that on the mailing list :--)
<joris__> hmm wel let's first see if it doesn't give any trouble, before start making suggestions
<joris__> What would be the most polished LXDE distro at the moment?
<joris__> I chose ubuntu because I know that, but there was some stuff not really working very well
<MrChrisDruif1> joris__: Good going
<bioterror> joris, Lubuntu that is ;)
<bioterror> LXDE and Lubuntu works so closely together
<joris__> well I love lubuntu for it's speed and easy interface, but it is really missing a little bit of polish of it just works that ubuntu has
<bioterror> what is it missing
<joris__> Well I had trouble with volume control, xine in chromium and couldn't get an encrypted home folder to work
<bioterror> small problems! ;D
<joris__> ;)
<bioterror> encrypted home is under progress, it has something to do with LXDM
<bioterror> for 11.04 it should work
<joris__> cool good to know!
<bioterror> that volume control thingie sounds like a case for bugraport
<bioterror> check your chipset with lspci and report :-)
<joris__> yeah it was not my computer, so I can not do any testing
<joris__> But maybe I will make a suggestion for volumeicon if it keeps on working nice. But I saw that the developer of volumeicon is not really interested in getting volumeicon in debian, so it will probably not be picked up very fast
<bioterror> problem seems to be alsa/oss
<joris__> really? but lubuntu is using alsa, is the volume control using oss?
<bioterror> nope, but if someone decides to use OSS, it will make problems, I think
<bioterror> I'm all the way ALSA
<joris__> Hmm yeah but I was using alsa, so can't be the issue
<bioterror> hi szczur
<szczur> hi bioterror
 * szczur just woke up :P
<bioterror> huh :o
<bioterror> my workday is almost done and you're just getting up :o
<szczur> today is my day-off
<MrChrisDruif> The wonderful joys of international teams with completely different timezones :P
<bioterror> szczur is only one hour behind me ;)
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
#lubuntu 2011-02-10
<greg777> hello all, does anyone here know if xfce-battery-plugin will work on lxde? i'm running salix os lxde and there is no battery monitor available. attempted to install xfce-battery-plugin and it does not show up as an available applet for lxpanel
<sebastian> hi everyone, can somebody help me please?
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> hard to idle for a while
<sugardrunk> :)
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I share a directory for a windows machine toa ccess via the network?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install samba
<bioterror> and edit /etc/samba/smb.conf ;)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror, Oh, no right click share?  Aaaaw. hehe
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I tell you a secret
<bioterror> you can use ssh to access files ;)
<Ascavasaion> um, yes?
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> I know :)
<bioterror> if you have another *nix computer in your network
<Ascavasaion> But this is  aWindows 7 machine.
<bioterror> but yeah, I use samba too as I watch movies with a networked media tank
<Ascavasaion> One look at smb.conf and I think itis time to go back to Windows... sheesh
<Ascavasaion> WOW, poor support for Windows file sharing hey?  I wonder why Lubuntu does not have some decent networking tools?
<MrChrisDruif> Ascavasaion: What are you talking about?
<MrChrisDruif> Are you talking about samba?
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, I was hoping to share a directory on my Lununtu machine so that a Windows 7 machine can upload stuff into it... I took one look at smb.conf and realised that it is way out of my league.
<Ascavasaion> Yes, Samba.
<MrChrisDruif> Well...samba is also on normal Ubuntu ;)
<MrChrisDruif> So it wouldn't get any better there..
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, I know... hehehe
<MrChrisDruif> And samba is the only tool for windows file-sharing in linux...
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, Just thoght there would be a nice little application to share directories, even have it built into the file manager, but I se nothing.
<MrChrisDruif> Dropbox?
<Ascavasaion> E: Couldn't find package dropbox
 * Ascavasaion sighs
<MrChrisDruif> 2GB free, cross-platform...free upgrading to 8GB
<Ascavasaion> I wonder why every single thing in Linux is such a mission.
<MrChrisDruif> Dropbox isn't in the repos ofc :P
<MrChrisDruif> Just go to dropbox.com and download the .deb
<Ascavasaion> Of course it is not... why would Linux guys ever want to make it possible to network with Windows machines... Only the fact that 90% of the other computers it will ever link with are Windows machines heehhe
<MrChrisDruif> There is some manually/scripting involved because it's "designed" to work with nautilus...
<MrChrisDruif> Ascavasaion: You don't go to websites? ;)
<Ascavasaion> Aaah man.
<MrChrisDruif> A lot of websites run on Linux afaik
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, hehe  You know what I meant... direct file sharing beween computers ona  network hhe
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> On a network....don't you control all the machines on your network? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You must mean business network or something :D
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, I do, but if it is such a mission to connect two of them, then I maya s well swap hard disks, copy the stuff and pop them back into their machines.
<MrChrisDruif> I meant that you could install Linux on all your machines ;)
<Ascavasaion> The one machine is not my machine.  The Windows one that is.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Ascavasaion> Druif = one grape in Afrikaans... a language in South Africa :)
<Ascavasaion> Druif = one grape in Afrikaans... a language in South Africa :)
<Ascavasaion> but I see you are Dutch, so you would know that hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Druif is indeed grape in English....how every it's is indeed also Dutch and not just African :P
<Ascavasaion> As I aid above.
<Ascavasaion> aid=said
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Ascavasaion> Dropbox is a flippen remote thing... argh!
<MrChrisDruif> Ascavasaion: You could try it this (http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/) works on lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> I wonder.
<MrChrisDruif> (I've got neither Lubuntu installed nor Windows accessible atm)
<MrChrisDruif> It uses an older version of Ubuntu as you can see, but should probably be working almost the same in Lubuntu....at least; that is what I hope...
<Ascavasaion> Nop, no right click share in Lubuntu.
<Ascavasaion> I give up, seriously... Maybe another day when I have patience for this junk.
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe another day will someone be here who knows about this :)
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif, What is there to know?  Ubuntu has crap support for the largest operating system in the known galaxy :)
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: Linux has crap support for it...but there are multiple versions of samba, because Windows changed things here and there....so some version works better with XP than Vista etc...
<MrChrisDruif1> And in what way is "it" the largest OS? ;)
<D33R> Hi everybody
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, hey
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565368/ add that kind of line end of your smb.conf
<bioterror> remember to change workgroup and you're good to go ;)
<strycore> hi
<D33R> flash 10.2 crash on chrome
<D33R> :(
<D33R> nice update
<strycore> I noticed something weird ... the first pic I see when going to the lubuntu website is a girl holding a XO Laptop, and yet I can't seem to find a clear tutorial on installing lubuntu on a OLPC XO Laptop...
<jmarsden> strycore: If you have an XO and can write us such a tutorial, that would be great :)
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> thats just mediasexy!
<strycore> jmarsden, I'll give it a try some day
<jmarsden> strycore: Thanks!
<strycore> but if I get lubuntu on the XO i'd rather make images directly writtable to a SD card, making a tutorial useless (much like DebXO does for Debian)
<endless> hello all
<bioterror> hi
<stlsaint> endless:
<stlsaint> yo
<stlsaint> bioterror: so whats going on here??
<bioterror> atm nothing i guess
<T44> hm, i am using xfce4-notifyd on lubuntu, and its working perfectly - except that for some reason the notifications dont disappear again
<T44> but if i send a test message with notify-send it works fine
<T44> its weird
<T44> any ideas?
<T44> (on xfce systems it works)
<T44> i prefer xfce4-notifyd to notification-daemon or notify-osd (or whatever the gnome one was called)
<bioterror> okay
<Logan_WP> #join thing
#lubuntu 2011-02-11
<DaGeek247> !requirements
<ubot5> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<matrix> hey guys
<matrix> what are lubuntus system requirements???
<DiamondTap> sup men
<matrix> esoecially ram??
<matrix> any1???
<matrix> lubuntu or mint??
<DiamondTap> what is lubuntu
<DiamondTap> learning disability ubuntu?
<DiamondTap> if so i might get it
<qrq> Hello
<Ongi> Sziasztok testverek - hola bruderz
<pip__> hey guys, where can I download the alpha 2 .iso from?
<MrChrisDruif> pip__: I know....let me find it for yeah :D
<wolfpack> Torrent : http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha2.iso.torrent
<wolfpack> pip__: Other one is : http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha2.iso
<pip__> guys, you are veritable stars :)
<MrChrisDruif> That one I was looking for...the first one
<pip__> sorry to be a PITA guys, md5 sum?
<pip__> okay found it
<pip__> I'm liking alpha 2.  Twas an easier install for me than alpha 1 :)
<mark76> Testing
#lubuntu 2011-02-12
<bioterror> hey joe
<MrChrisDruif> I love all those "testing" things :P
<jmarsden> Maybe someone with appropriate powers could add a link to the Lubuntu Alpha2 ISO to the /topic of this channel?
<JoeMaverickSett> hey bio
<MrChrisDruif> Both the direct link AND the torrent :D
<bioterror> jmarsden, you couple days ago said that i'm playing with fire if I use proposed and you're offering alpha2 which has some installation issues for people ;)
<jmarsden> bioterror: For downloading and testing, not for production use on a workstation -- huge difference :)
<jmarsden> bioterror: The point is that "where is the Alpha2 ISO" is becoming a frequently asked question, so a adding a link seems helpful to me.
<jmarsden> It is more of a news item (Alpha2 was released, here it is) than a recommendation for real world use.
<bioterror> jmarsden, just pip has asked ;)
<jmarsden> Really?  Wasn't someone asking on the mailing list, or in -offtopic, or somewhere, recently?
<MrChrisDruif> I've seen two requests if I'm not mistaken
<bioterror> pip and you ;)
<jmarsden> Well, #lubuntu is not an especially active channel... does two requests constitute a FAQ? :) :)
<bioterror> I concider not
<MrChrisDruif> Well....does that change the matter?
<bioterror> and my 2cents is that if someone who is capable of running and using alpha, he is also capable to find it out too
<MrChrisDruif> 2 people = 2 people right? :P
<bioterror> I dont want to make anyone to think "oh here's alpha release, let's go for it!"
<bioterror> and then screen is full of apport and he doesnt know what to do
<MrChrisDruif> If he found it here....he'll know where to go for help right? ;)
<bioterror> possible
<negthorn> good morning
<negthorn> does any of you have moved a linux distro from one partition to another
<negthorn> ?
<bioterror> I rather backup ~/ and do a installation than start playing
<negthorn> I had some malfunctions at first boot ... but now everything is OK
<negthorn> the thing I'm going to do
<negthorn> is to delete my XP as just copy Lubuntu over it
<negthorn> and I want to skip those malfunctions
<negthorn> is there a way to do such a thing
<bioterror> you can boot livecd, run gparted, remove windows partition and resize lubuntu partition
<negthorn> yep, but there are 2 separate phisical drives
<negthorn> here is it  (I'll draw now) :
<negthorn> hd0 [ 10G WinXP ntfs][30G apps ntfs][30G files fat32]
<bioterror> fat32 :G
<negthorn> hd1 [38G ext4 Lubuntu][1G swap]
<negthorn> yes
<negthorn> why not ?
<negthorn> fat16 supports only to 8G
<negthorn> 32 has no limit
<negthorn> whatever .... my idea is to delete both ntfs and replace them with "ext"-ed partition + swap
<negthorn> and to try to copy/move the tux at that place
<bioterror> you can start from 4GB filesize limit, nothing even close to journaling,  and was that
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> fat32 has a bigger file allocation units than fo example ntfs
<bioterror> negthorn, why not just make a new installation over XP, mount your old linux installation, move stuff from old ~/ to new ~/
<negthorn> Oh! sHELL ...
<negthorn> true ! ...
<bioterror> you're welcome
<negthorn> Now I'm realizing that all apps
<bioterror> partition limit for FAT32 is 137GB
<negthorn> are commonly installed in ~
<bioterror> software is installed in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin usually in linux
<negthorn> ha! I didn't know it
<negthorn> and ....that is I want to keep
<negthorn> may I 'cp' them too ?
<bioterror> and how are you going to update them
<bioterror> and all the libraries they require
<negthorn> IDK  ..
<negthorn> mmmhm ...
<bioterror> why not just apt-get install <what ever is needed>
<bioterror> takes like 20mins
<bioterror> and since you dont have exact same size disks, you cant dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<negthorn> you're right, but I like experimets (exept the case I'm here)
<negthorn> aha ...
<negthorn> it means - "don't try this at home (/home) "
<bioterror> if I were you, I would buy a bigger disk than 70GB
<bioterror> and use it
<negthorn> this machine is 7 y.o. the only up I've made is to put this 70G HDD and 256MB RAM (total 512)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> trash that XP, make some more space in other drive so that you can get rid of FAT32
<negthorn> 'cause there are all my files
<negthorn> (personaly created)
<negthorn> for anything else - I don't care
<negthorn> and 'cause Iknow that fat is visible form all normal distros - I made this space "fat"
<bioterror> seems like you havent heard of NTFS-3G
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS-3G
<negthorn> hah! thanks for the info but I've never before used Linux seriously ... mean - installsome. try it, then remove ... and when I decide - Install something else ...
<negthorn> I was looking for "my" distro ..
<negthorn> there is nothing more beautyful than to Install XP
<negthorn> twice a week
<negthorn> in a period of a half year
<negthorn> whatever ... I'll not experiment with copying ...
<negthorn> thanks for everything
<negthorn> must go
<kosaidpo-|> hello world
<kosaidpo-|> after installin lubuntu 10.10 nad upgrade it i lost my windows entry in the grub menu
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: okies tnx
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: i aleady tied that last night
<kosaidpo-|> n still not wokin
<bioterror> and is there somekind of error message
<kosaidpo-|> when i launch os-prober it return the windows but not when i do update grub
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: no no errors eturned at all :P
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: http://pastebin.com/5E2fNjxP
<kosaidpo-|> any idea why it doesnt work bioterror
<bioterror> this doesnt make sense
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: btw to let you kno this hapaned jst after th upgrade
<kosaidpo-|> after the upgrade
<bioterror> I'll reboot
<kosaidpo-|> ill do too mybe the wnidowns enty decide to show up who knows :D
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> 10.10 doesnt have os-prober, so it's not run on installation
<bioterror> I had to install and run it, works like a charm
<bioterror> Timo, cant you put your password for server password?
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, did you get it?
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: noo :P
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: iread somewhere on the web that ican add manuley that entry can you pls link me to some ressource
<bioterror> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566274/
<bioterror> mine
<bioterror> ~% sudo blkid                        .:13:52:30 on 11-02-12:.
<bioterror> [sudo] password for sad157:
<bioterror> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Windows" UUID="3EE0E0DEE0E09D81" TYPE="ntfs"
<bioterror> replace that UUID in that with your own
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: and wht file shud i edit to add the entry
<bioterror> guess
<kosaidpo-|> memu.list or sumthin
<kosaidpo-|> in the boot/grub dir right ?
<bioterror> menu.list is for legacy grub
<bioterror> grub.cfg and /boot/grub/
<bioterror> you got it right! ;D
<kosaidpo-|> okies thnx bioterror
<kosaidpo-|> but how can i get my uid ??
<bioterror> I gave you command 5 mins ago
<kosaidpo-|> got it
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: i added the windows pat in the end of the file
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> then reboot
<bioterror> dont run update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> ahh okies
<kosaidpo-|> i was abt to ask
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: it doesnt wok
<kosaidpo-|> :P
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, did you get that menu entry?
<kosaidpo-|> noo
<bioterror> okey
<bioterror> then update-grub
<bioterror> and reboot
<kosaidpo-|> thees no risque runin it ??
<bioterror> why would be
<lksdjfgl> Are there any printer problems specific to lubuntu?
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: im jst womdein and run it and still doesnt appear after updatin
<bioterror> MrOne, what kind of problems?
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, run update-grub
<MrOne> I have a printer and it shows up as if drivers have been found but then when I print a test page
<MrOne> it is added to the print list
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: did it and still no succes with that windows entry
<MrOne> then vanishes without a page printing
<bioterror> MrOne, related to GRUB
<bioterror> asdasdasd
<bioterror> CUPS
<MrOne> really?
<MrOne> what can I do?
<bioterror> check launchpad with your printer?
<bioterror> kosaidpo-|, you have not booted after running update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> noo
<kosaidpo-|> i jst read hee thati shud add custom entry to this ect/grub.d/40_custom 
<bioterror> why
<kosaidpo-|> ill try it first : ]
<bioterror> that's where I have my entry
<bioterror> not in there
<kosaidpo-|> why didnt eboot yet ?? or why i ll add it
<bioterror> add that windows menu entry after memtest 86
<bioterror> run update-grub
<bioterror> and reboot
<kosaidpo-|> well now i added the entry to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kosaidpo-|> ok
<bioterror> and you've double checked the uuid?
<bioterror> it does match?
<MrOne> bioterror: Is there nothing I could have messed up at my end?
<bioterror> MrOne, I dont think so
<kosaidpo-|> m checkin now bioterrorq
<kosaidpo-|> ill let u kno : ]thnaks
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: can i re-make an grub.cfg ??
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> make .cfg.bak and run os-prober and update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> i guess i messed up my grub.cfg
<kosaidpo-|> ok
<bioterror> how can you mess it up
<bioterror> if you just add few lines below memtest
<bioterror> which I gave you on a silver platter
<kosaidpo-|> cus i mistakes things i guess
<kosaidpo-|> i copied he wrong portion
<bioterror> but laters
<bioterror> I'm off, going out
<bioterror> to catch some fresh air
<kosaidpo-|> okies have fun
<kosaidpo-|> peace out
<kosaidpo-|> n tnx
<bioterror> been helping people whole morning n day :D
<MrChrisDruif> Good going bioterror :D
<MrChrisDruif> We love people like you around :D
<NRWlion> hello every1
<NRWlion> need help ^^ just installed Lubuntu this morning and failed to set Teamspeak Soundsettings... anybody there to help me out? I am returning to linux after working with MS because my system doesnt work properly
<MrChrisDruif> TeamSpeak? That's like Mumble right?
<NRWlion> ähm... havent any clue what mumble is *laugh*
<NRWlion> teamspeak is a voip client
<MrChrisDruif> Me for TeamSpeak....but TeamSpeak is for having audio conversation during gaming etc.?
<NRWlion> richt
<NRWlion> right
<MrChrisDruif> Well...Mumble does the same O:-)
<NRWlion> am i able to access a teamspeak server with mumble?
<MrChrisDruif> That...I don't know :)
<NRWlion> already asking google ;)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> I love those n00bs that can do their own google searches :D
<NRWlion> noobs are greenhorns right?
<NRWlion> sorry my english isnt that good :/
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, they are...(I'm still a n00b thou O:-))
<MrChrisDruif> Where are you from NRWlion?
<NRWlion> Good old Germany
<MrChrisDruif> Hai neighbor :) I'm from Holland :D
<NRWlion> goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> Dankuwel :D
<MrChrisDruif> Insgelijk
<NRWlion> im able to speak it but writing and reading are horrible ^^ so if you dont mind, i keep on english ;)
<MrChrisDruif> As this is an English channel I was about to say it :)
<NRWlion> ive been to holland for nearly half of my life to spend my vacations there
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....so our conception that German like our beaches is pretty spot on :)
<NRWlion> well always went to a little camping spot called Hylpen
<NRWlion> need to leave for the moment to get lunch with family
<NRWlion> but as i do like lubuntu more and more, i will return after this weekend to maybe help with german translations ,)
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leszek :)
<NRWlion|LUNCH> re
<NRWlion|LUNCH> bin gone for the weekend
<NRWlion|LUNCH> have a nice1 every1
<kosaidpo-|> hello guys i cant make it to wok
<kosaidpo-|> i ve tried to add an  entry to my grub list manuelly but no succes
<kosaidpo-|> i've added this to my /etc/grub.d/40_custom but it doesnt wok when i do update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> hello again
<kosaidpo-|> phillw: the way u showed didnt work too :P
<phillw> kosaidpo-|: I'm stuck. I do not dual boot. if you are patient on here - or ask on the mailing list one of those who dual boot will help you.
<kosaidpo-|> phillw: sure im still here and thanks :D
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: i have three Os working including Lubuntu 11.04 alpha. Can u summarize your problem to me? i may help.
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: hii : ]
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Hi
<kosaidpo-|> well after a lubuuntu upgrade i lost my windows entry in grub
<kosaidpo-|> and i kind of tried all ways ic ud find in the net
<kosaidpo-|> the os-prober one n added the portion code to the 40_custom file but doesnt work idk wht im doin wing when i did those ways
<kosaidpo-|> :P
<wolfpack> Cann u paste the output of sudo fdisk  -l
<wolfpack> paste it in pastebin
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: ^
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: okies
<kosaidpo-|> http://pastebin.com/vy5bFmrv wolfpack
<kosaidpo-|> here you go dude
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: soy thats blkid im sorry
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: no problem :)
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: here you go http://pastebin.com/3zBHkSmd im srry
<wolfpack> Also paste output of update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: u got me ?
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Which is other linux distro u have installed
<wolfpack> ?
<kosaidpo-|> jst lubuntu n windows thats all
<wolfpack> Your partition table is showing 2 linux distro
<kosaidpo-|> uhmm :P well i have only dual boot tho
<kosaidpo-|> ahh i have the home sperated
<kosaidpo-|> uhm i jst noticed too thats weird
<kosaidpo-|> the extended one  its /home and sda6 its the / but the sda7 idk it :P
<wolfpack> You can try this . It has worked lot of time for me : sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda5 /dev/sda
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: replace sda5 with your linux partition
<wolfpack> oh sooru I copied wrong commnad
<wolfpack> sorry *
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Do not use the above command
<kosaidpo-|> sda5 its the swap
<kosaidpo-|> okies im not
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: wht cmmd wud i use /
<kosaidpo-|> ?
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<kosaidpo-|> i use this one ?
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Yes, You can try this as it worked for me once :)
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: well done ; ]
<kosaidpo-|> and  now wolfpack
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: type sudo update-grub
<kosaidpo-|> done but still cannnot see the windows entry btw i got this
<kosaidpo-|> http://pastebin.com/f5E2ixKa
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: It hasd worked for me
<kosaidpo-|> :P it didnt for me
<pip__> so Lubuntu 10.10 is on this month's Linux Format cover disc - sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<leszek> nice
<bioterror> what a shame that the default installation is far from complete :(
<esing> hi
<esing> apache2 installed here but when running localhost it says no permisson to access /index.php
<esing> i deleted the index.html which was in there before tho
<esing> i tried to set chmod for the whole www folder to 755 and 777 but neither works
<kosaidpo-|> esing: make sure its owned by root or www-data im not sure if not ucan install lampp via tasksel
<bioterror> public_html and root www are 755
<esing> ????????????????????ß
<esing> what do you mean "owned by root" or owned by www-data?
<bioterror> www-data
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Did you had a fresh installtion of lubuntu and then tried to upgrade its packages ?
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack: yesh
<esing> well i put www to 755
<esing> then even to 777
<esing> but nothing happens
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Then I think during installtion you have specified incorrect boot point.
<kosaidpo-|> yeh i guess so cus i have an extended partion in it two partition and now im wondein how ican fix it
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Well I did the same thing by mounting boot point at my other linux distro partition. I had to reinstall the lubuntu :(
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Do you have any important data on lubuntu ?
<kosaidpo-|> :P thats the hard part and tnx tho
<phillw> esing: I do tire of this... read and use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119 I held a classroom a while back, the information on the internet that you will have used is just wrong.
<phillw> It really does annoy me that people have incorrect instructions up on sites.
<esing> mhm
<esing> I even tried to add the www directory to apach2.conf but it still doesnt work
<esing> imho a program should work after installation without configuration ^^
<phillw> esing: if you use tasksel, it will 'work out of the box', that is what tasksel is there for.
<esing> gosh
<esing> taskel doesnt exist on my os
<esing> "taskel command not found"
<esing> phillw !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JoeMaverickSett> esing: it's "tasksel"
<esing> yes
<esing> it doesnt work
<esing> in terminal i wrote it correct wise
<phillw> esing:  sudo tasksel
<esing> yes
<esing> i did tihs
<esing> phillw you use ubuntu 9.1 and not lubuntu?
<phillw> esing: those notes were made via lubuntu!
<esing> well then this is weird
<esing> maybe this is a big bug in here
<phillw> I've been asked to make a new new set for ubuntu standard version.
<phillw> -new
<esing> HMMM
<esing> ive got to go off
<esing> head is burning
<esing> thx tho
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<arkanabar> anyone know how to bring up the menu bar in lxterminal? alternately, how to change lxterminal fonts?
<bioterror> right click the terminal
<bioterror> and choose preferences
<bioterror> then display tab
<bioterror> and there's a checkbox
<bioterror> I believe it's the middle one
<arkanabar> that's done it!  TYVM!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> that was fast
<bioterror> NEXT!
<wolfpack> hahah :)
<BR41N1> hello
<wolfpack> BR41N1: hi
<BR41N1> ^^
<BR41N1> To answer to somebody, do you simply type the name and add ":" or do you click somewhere?
<wolfpack> BR41N1: type few letter and press tab
<BR41N1> wolfpack, oh, ok! Thanks a lot. (it gives me a coma though)
<BR41N1> wolfpack: I changed it. Perfect
<bioterror> I prefer nick,
<BR41N1> bioterror: I prefer : =P
<wolfpack> me too :P
<BR41N1> I just installed Lubuntu and did an update. I need to reboot. brb
#lubuntu 2011-02-13
<robertzaccour> has anyone made a 64 bit iso?
<robertzaccour> If so can you please give me a link?
<jmarsden> robertzaccour: It is something I want to do, but no.  You can install from a 64bit server CD or mini-ISO and then add the lubuntu-desktop package to get a 64bit Lubuntu install, if you need to.
<JoeMaverickSett> robertzaccour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall this shall do it.
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<robertzaccour> are 64 bit plans in the near future?
<bioterror> I havent heard any words about 64bit iso
<jmarsden> robertzaccour: That depends on me doing it; I'm playing with Lubuntu ISO generation in general, if I make it work, I'll do a 64bit one as a sort of "nice side-effect".  That will be a very unofficial ISO, of course.
<robertzaccour> oh ok cool :)
<robertzaccour> Its just I noticed that when recording a screencast with webcam display open in regular Ubuntu the audio and video go out of sync and lag a bit. I was just thinking maybe xfce will fix this issue, or maybe LXDE if not Xfce
<bioterror> I think it will not fix it
<bioterror> you're still going to use the same software?
<robertzaccour> bioterror, yes
<robertzaccour> gtk-recordMyDesktop and cheese
<robertzaccour> camtasia studio in windows was a lot smoother
<jmarsden> Going 64bit is unlikely to fix that on the same hardware.
<robertzaccour> jmarsden, I've got 64 bit now. could 32 bit possibly fix it?
<jmarsden> I doubt it.  Same software and same hardware, just that the software is compiled using a different instruction set...
<robertzaccour> i wonder what the secret with camtasia studio is
<jmarsden> No idea.  If you need it, as a workaround you can record video first, then add audio in a second pass... see an old page http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts for some ideas if you are willing to deal with that.
<robertzaccour> but with the webcam open i would have to match it word for word haha
<robertzaccour> do graphics drivers typically work better in windows?
<jmarsden> For high end 3D graphics, closed drivers currently work better than open source ones.  I'm less sure about video, that "should" work OK on Ubuntu these days.  You might want to take a look at Ubuntu Studio for a very multimedia oriented Ubuntu-based setup, in case they have ideas or advice on the video/audio sync issue.
<bioterror> robertzaccour, graphic drivers works better in windows
<bioterror> but for what you need it? Aero and games?
<robertzaccour> bioterror, recording screencasts
<robertzaccour> how could ubuntu studio help?
<robertzaccour> i mean does ubuntu studio work better with this kind of stuff?
<JoeMaverickSett> ubuntu studio = lost's of multimedia software stacks, iirc
<jmarsden> They have, or used to have, a tweaked kernel to minimize some kinds of latency, too.
<robertzaccour> i'd rather just install the stacks
<robertzaccour> ohh ok
<jmarsden> For ideas on real time kernels and latency minimization, try http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration
<jmarsden> (I'm more of a musician than a video person)
<bioterror> jmarsden, those are needed mainly for "studio recording", when you're making music
<robertzaccour> i think a low-latency kernel might help
<jmarsden> Yes.  The reduced latency may help keep audio and video in sync too, though.  Worth a try, at least.
<bioterror> ronald regularguy might not need rt kernels and low latency for adding speech to a video
<robertzaccour> i found a link for that kernel
<robertzaccour> now i just need the packages
<jmarsden> bioterror: No, he's trying to do *simultaneous" video and audio recording, essentially.  or so I understood.
<bioterror> I cant understand why that's so hard on GNU/Ĺinux
<robertzaccour> yes with webcam app cheese open
<jmarsden> robertzaccour: You may find that in Ubuntu the package linux-image-rt  will get you an RT kernel.  Whether quite as fully "RT" as the ones the wiki page mentions, I do not know.
<robertzaccour> don't see it in the packages list
<robertzaccour> in synaptic
<robertzaccour> ppa maybe?
<jmarsden> It's in my apt-cache search... let me check where I am getting it from :)
<robertzaccour> jmarsden, oh i forgot, i found a link for a low-latency kernel
<robertzaccour> what applications come with ubuntu studio that are different?
<jmarsden> linit-rt and friends seems to be official: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-rt
<robertzaccour> jmarsden, oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> oh the link i found is for maverick and natty, that link is for lucid and older
<jmarsden> Makes sense, I'm running Lucid here.
<robertzaccour> hey check this out
<robertzaccour> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<robertzaccour> so you're saying that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu would give me the exact same difference as a fresh install so no need?
<robertzaccour> i don't understand the sudo adduser part
<leszek> hi
<wolfpack> leszek: hi
<elwood> Hello
<elwood> When I apt-get update I get asked for 'Lubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - i386 (20101010)'
<Guest7536> cd rom
<elwoodpd> Is there any way to fix this without burning a disk?
<elwoodpd> anyone?
<gpc> elwoodpd: go to your package manager and disable the CD as a source
<elwoodpd> ah ty
<gpc> in the settings of the package manager.
<elwoodpd> yeah found it
<elwoodpd> trying now
<elwoodpd> thanks
<elwoodpd> :)
<elwoodpd> Worked
<gpc> Welcome :)
<elwoodpd> hm
<elwoodpd> Clementine is saying :Could not open audio device for playback.
<elwoodpd> any idea why?
<dury> hi there channel  :)
<dury> how do I create a pendrive bootable with lubuntu
<dury> can someone help me to boot Lubuntu from a pendrive, please?
<dury> to install it in a 20 gb hd
<dury> I haven't got cds
<joris> dury use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to make a install usb disk
<dury> joris: what about if you are using mac os X
<joris> dury sorry don't know I don't have a mac
<dury> right
<joris> hmmm google reveals this but I don't know if it will work http://www.mguhlin.org/2010/07/unetbootin-on-mac.html
<joris> dury and it seem you can use the windows version of unetbootin with wine
<dury> joris: I've got xubuntu install it beside me
<joris> unetbootin will work nice in xubuntu I used the version from this ppa in the past: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<joris> dury good luck, got to go!
<dury> ok
<wolfpack> kosaidpo-|: Did u sorted out your problem ?
<kosaidpo-|> wolfpack:  no :P
<elwoodpd> ahh audio has broken
<elwoodpd> I installed pulseaudio
<elwoodpd> and now VLC has no sound
<elwoodpd> can anyone help?
<bioterror> nope, im all alsa
<dury> unetbootin working... :)
<kosaidpo-|> hello guys
<kosaidpo-|> now when i type sudo blkid i dont see the win part at all  :P
<bioterror> what have you done
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: some stupid mnipulation like tryin to install grub2 even i guess i have already
<kosaidpo-|> but when i type sudo fdisk -l i do see the win part
<kosaidpo-|> bioterror: wanna see my menu.lst ??
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> im mobile
<kosaidpo-|> okies btw other then blkid how ican get the uuid of the partition cus i read somewhere if i changed the root by the uid it might work
<bioterror> gparted for example
<kosaidpo-|> i need to install it :P no other cmmd like blkid ?
<dury> gesssss this old laptop hasn't got the choice to boot from usb "toshiba satellite 2800-400"  are there other ways?
<dury> how can I make a cd that boots usb drive
<User> Hi! Anyone know where i can get some help with fdisk?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> dury, theres some 3rd part bootmenus
<bioterror> cant remember which, but those supports usb boots too
<bioterror> party
<bioterror> user, what are you going to do
<dury> bioterror: what you mean
<User> im trying to make restore my usb 16gb drive to its orignal state. Problem is, it gets recogniced as three individual drives
<bioterror> uaer, you have 3 partitions
<User> i can post what I get when typing fdisk -l if you want....
<bioterror> user even
<bioterror> dury, i remember that theres some bootmanagers that can be loaded from cd or floppy or what ever and they support usb bootin, even if the bios does not
<bioterror> but icant recall any names
<bioterror> user, try gparted ;)
<User> bioterror, tried, but it doesnt recognise it, or just hangs when searching for new hardware
<bioterror> hmmm
<User> problem is, its pups up as two individual 64 mb drives... really weird.
<bioterror> my sandisk stick has this U3 partition
<bioterror> it annoys me
<User> yeah, its a sandisk btw <(
<User> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<User> Disk /dev/sdb: 67 MB, 67108352 bytes
<User> 3 heads, 43 sectors/track, 1016 cylinders
<User> Units = cylinders of 129 * 512 = 66048 bytes
<User> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<User> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<User> Disk identifier: 0x6e652072
<User> This doesn't look like a partition table
<User> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<User>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<User> /dev/sdb1   ?    13706878    26894566   850605874+  6e  Unknown
<User> Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<User>      phys=(357, 114, 46) logical=(13706877, 1, 38)
<User> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<User>      phys=(10, 255, 13) logical=(26894565, 1, 34)
<User> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<User> /dev/sdb2   ?    15145146    22747549   490354992+  ff  BBT
<User> Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<User>      phys=(370, 108, 37) logical=(15145145, 1, 2)
<bioterror> !paste | user
<ubot5> user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<User> Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:
<User>      phys=(78, 13, 10) logical=(22747548, 0, 42)
<User> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<User> /dev/sdb3   ?    13966538    15273921    84326194+  74  Unknown
<User> Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<User>      phys=(371, 84, 33) logical=(13966537, 0, 42)
<User> Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:
<User>      phys=(100, 101, 32) logical=(15273920, 0, 23)
<User> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<User> /dev/sdb4        22369622    22370042       27106    0  Empty
<User> Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<User>      phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(22369621, 1, 1)
<User> Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:
<User>      phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(22370041, 1, 32)
<User> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<User> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<User> only the flashdrive is plugged inn. Im running lubuntu on live cd...
<User> okey! sorry
<User> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566714/
<leszek> re
<User> i just dont understand what to do from here...
<bioterror> user, what have you done? :D
<bioterror> user, what have you done? :D
<bioterror> ohop
<User> its more like, what have my boss done, hehe
<User> make any sence?
<User> or is it a dead case ;(
<bioterror> szczur, wakeup
<bioterror> szczur, as I am using phone,  I lay my trust on you
<User> I guess i can just go and say its dead... don't want to make too much trubble...
<szczur> hmm it's weird > Disk /dev/sdb: 67 MB, 67108352 bytes
<szczur> fdisk should say the size of a whole device (16GB in this case)
<bioterror> remove all partitions if possible
<bioterror> but if theres a sandisk
<bioterror> those usually has those U3 partitions
<User> tried in windows, but since its recogniced as multiple devices, i can remove partitions from each "device", but its still two devices...
<bioterror> some encryption and other sh&t
<User> been working on this thing for two days now... I give up :(
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> grab a kingston next time
<User> any particular model?
<User> and no U3 shit? hehe
<bioterror> usb 3.0 ofkooz :D
<bioterror> usb 3.0 is faster than my sata drives
<User> its used to transfer trailers in a cinema from an old xp computer, so i guess usb 3 is not needed...
<User> what? usb 3 is faster than sata?
<szczur> User, tried this? > http://u3.sandisk.com/launchpadremoval.htm it remove virtual cdrom and makes USB act as a normal mass storage device
<szczur> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U3#Removal
<User> ur an angel. Il try it
<bioterror> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bioterror> hydrozii, ^^
<szczur> User, for linux there's u3-tool
<szczur> sudo apt-get install u3-tool
<szczur> http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<szczur> and buy Kingston next time :>
<User> yep!
<User> thanx for the help guys/girls.
<szczur> let me know if any of these links was helpful
<User> il switch to windows to try it out. brb
<szczur> you can try u3-tool for linux
<User> im running a live cd.. got this: E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<manfredrasta> hi all
<manfredrasta> I am trying to startup tomcat on my laptop. My first question is where to place tomcat folder. Doesn't matter? Where does the programs should be in ubuntu? I am new
<manfredrasta> hello?
<manfredrasta> anybody here?
<manfredrasta> I have installed the JRE with synaptics but I dont know where is the folder
<manfredrasta> any help please?
<MrChrisDruif> manfredrasta: Don't you just run some .jar file? (Java Runtime Environment)
<MrChrisDruif> !JRE
<ubot5> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MrChrisDruif> It even works :P
<manfredrasta> what?
<MrChrisDruif> The !JRE
<manfredrasta> why the ! ?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow....isn't it just install and run your jar's?
<MrChrisDruif> To call a function of the ubot's
<manfredrasta> !JRE
<ubot5> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> :)
<manfredrasta> Im new
<MrChrisDruif> We all were one day :)
<MrChrisDruif> *I'm wondering*
<MrChrisDruif> !new
<ubot5> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<manfredrasta> ill be back in a minute
<MrChrisDruif> Well...that kinda works...not exactly what I was hoping for...(it's a bit of a guessing game with the functions :P)
<vatch23> rebooted  but no change "volume control settings" still greyed out, only difference I now have Sound-recorder installed
<vatch23> .....
<vatch23>  can someone tell me how to get the "volumecontol"settings  not to be greyed out in the volume applet in the tray?
<szczur> you can control volume with alsamixer > sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<szczur> volume applet didn't work for me on eyear ago, don't know if it would now
<vatch23> Yes I can but I want to set the slider in the tray to adjust the headphone-out
<lighta> Hi, I'm new on lubuntu and can't solve how to get my internal sound, is there a package I need ?
<lighta> ! sound
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#lubuntu 2012-02-06
<freeroute> that would seriously make the life a lot less hellish
<phillw> freeroute: what size is the USB stick?
<freeroute> phillw: 16gb
<phillw> freeroute: how much of that can you spare for the system?
<freeroute> phillw: you mean installing lubuntu on my USB stick? It's an option, but as of now I can choose between a few distro's which I've loaded using YUMI
<phillw> what are you using for the Live system's persistance?
<freeroute> phillw: oh YUMI doesn't do persistence (yet) :(
<phillw> freeroute: now you have lost me. On what system are using live lubuntu?
<freeroute> phillw: I'm using it basically like a liveCD, but I've booted it from a USBstick
<freeroute> and I've loaded the image onto the stick using YUMI
<phillw> I've never heard of YUMI, sorry. Is that from pendrivelinux people?
<freeroute> phillw: yup, SARDU is another one, and it does handle persistence iirc
<freeroute> also, I think I discovered that htop (or top) doesn't have the function like the Lubuntu Task Manager to "Show memory used by cache as free"
<phillw> freeroute: I've never set a pen drive up as multi-boot. The guys at pendrivelinux are pretty darn good. I'm sure if you post a question there they will answer. I can get instructions as to how to copy the existing casper onto a hard drive, make a larger one and then copy it back. But that is about it.
<freeroute> phillw: cool, I think SARDU wanted to support that somewhere in the future (long time since I tried to use it), so I might also look there first.
<phillw> freeroute: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7203866&postcount=2
<freeroute> phillw: oooh yeah I remember reading this one time
<freeroute> thanks for bringing this up, I remember thinking that I was too noob to pull something off because at that time I was a windows-only user hehe
<phillw> well, you may like to read the entire thread, as it also says about copying to hard-drive as a backup.
<freeroute> and in windows at that time there was no option to make the casper-rw file larger
<phillw> yvw
<gordon1234> Hi, just downgrades from Ubuntu 11.10 to lubuntu 11.10 ... trying to use Sylpheed instead of Thurderbird ... can it use Google Contact and Google Calendar?
<Silverlion> hey phillw
<phillw> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> may i have your attention?
<phillw> sure
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> it is true that to improve navigation on the Internet, you must disable IPV 6?
<head_victim> Not in all cases.
<giuseppe60> I recently installed Lubuntu on a PC Pentium 4 CPU, 1500 Mgh, 1GB RAM
<giuseppe60> I installed chromium, korqueror, operates, but the openings of the web pages are not fast
<head_victim> It could be related to ipv6 but unless you know what you're doing troubleshooting that can be difficult.
<head_victim> I'd also be looking at running the command "top" in a terminal when you're opening these pages to see if it's maxing out your hardware. Some pages have lots of extra stuff on it which can chug down slower CPUs.
<giuseppe60> can to try?
<giuseppe60> Ubuntu was a little heavy for my pc
<head_victim> I can imagine it would be a little heavy. Those specs are very basic.
<giuseppe60> head_victim,  Then you say you better leave it like?
<head_victim> giuseppe60: I guess I'm saying I personally don't know enough to assist troubleshooting via IRC. You might have some luck with google.
<giuseppe60> head_victim,   forget it: Thanks, I'm not lucky in google
<head_victim> giuseppe60: ah well hopefully someone who knows ipv6 better will be along
<head_victim> Personally I'd still be checking out the command "top" to make sure it's nto a hardware bottleneck as well thouh
<head_victim> !top
<giuseppe60> head_victim,       Since you are an expert deduce something?                                                                http://paste.ubuntu.com/831365/
<phillw> giuseppe60: thanks, got that one. Now can you launch Chromium and open up a few pages, then report the output of top so we can see the difference.
<giuseppe60> phillw,    chromium     http://paste.ubuntu.com/831391/
<phillw> giuseppe60: okay, you're approaching your maximum in built RAM now. If you open more pages, launch other programmes you will start using swap area which is a lot slower.
<phillw> the CPU usage (how hard the computer is working) is still quite good. I'd recommend saving up & treating the machine to an extra 1GB of RAM. It's worth it as the CPU can handle the workload.
<giuseppe60> phillw,   I then add 1 gb of ram?
<phillw> giuseppe60:  you'd have to check what is already installed. If it 2 X 512 MB RAM - then you will need 2 X 1 GB RAM. If you're lucky, as I was - it will have 1 X 1GB RAM installed and a spare slot for another one.
<Sentynel> 1GB of RAM ought to be plenty, really; I have a system with 512MB that runs lubuntu fine
<Sentynel> I do see that you have a whole bunch of KDE processes running
<Sentynel> do you actually use KDE software? if not, get rid of them
<phillw> Sentynel: good point :)
<giuseppe60> the problem is that I only open  x-chat  chromium
<phillw> giuseppe60: did you install lubuntu onto of kubuntu?
<giuseppe60> lubuntu
<phillw> puzzled as to why you have kubuntu stuff running.
<giuseppe60> I'm told that kubuntu was heavy
<giuseppe60> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<phillw> giuseppe60: you must have installed some kde programmes then.
<giuseppe60> I installed and LibreOffice korqueror
<phillw> giuseppe60: you can get rid of them and get back to pure lubuntu by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu (The removing section).
<Sentynel> konqueror would be the one, yes
<phillw> I think konqueror has invited half of kde in with it!
<phillw> we see it also when people add certain Gnome programmes - they have many dependencies that are added, then wonder why everything has gone slow!
<giuseppe60> Sentynel,   korqueror    http://paste.ubuntu.com/831365/
<giuseppe60> phillw,   true
<phillw> giuseppe60: you can see a lot of tasks running that begin with k :/
<giuseppe60> phillw,     because I tried different browsers: midori, epiphany, opera, chromium, and it seemed faster korqueror
<phillw> ahh, for lubuntu the two to choose from would be midori or Chromium that I of hear people running. Knonqueror has certainly brought a lot of extra stuff with it that eating your precious RAM.
<Sentynel> KDE runs a whole pile of support processes and the like
<Sentynel> which is reasonably efficient for a pure KDE system, but kinda wasteful for a single piece of software
<giuseppe60> phillw,  midori no translator web pages
<giuseppe60> I also tried safari
<phillw> giuseppe60: Then you'll have to get used to Chromium.
<giuseppe60> and already
<phillw> If you have been installing all sorts of stuff to try them out - It will be much easier to just re-install lubuntu :)
<giuseppe60> it takes 2 hours of installation of Lubuntu
<giuseppe60> wait for the 12.04
<giuseppe60> wait for the 12.04
<giuseppe60> if you take away korqueror, I will remove kde ???
<phillw> giuseppe60: no, you'd need to run the 'pure lxde' command in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu area to remove all the extras that came with it.
<Sentynel> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde the 'remove kubuntu' command on this page should do it
<Sentynel> you'll probably get a pile of "not installed, so not removed" messages 'cos konq won't have pulled in the entire kubuntu set, but it should get rid of the rest
<phillw> giuseppe60: just make sure you use the correct version number. you need the page that says 11.10 :)
<giuseppe60> wait for April with the new system, then format
<giuseppe60> for the string to put my case would be
<giuseppe60> sudo apt-get install desktop-Lubuntu
<faLUCE> hi. how can I add a "custom application launcher" (similar to the ubuntu one) to the lxde panel ?
<valdur55> Right click on panel -> Add/remove panel items -> Add -> Launcher
<holstein> faLUCE: you can just pick one, and install it... and configure to your needs
<holstein> i like how xubuntu uses a panel to look like a dock
<valdur55> Does lubuntu support two panels?
<giuseppe60> phillw,   Sentynel     http://paste.ubuntu.com/831452/
<holstein> valdur55: its just openbox with panels added... just add as many as you like
<Sentynel> giuseppe60: what about it?
<faLUCE> holstein: can you suggest me one to install ?
<faLUCE> valdur55: it doesn't work for custom applications
<holstein> faLUCE: sure.. i *really* like the idea of just using a panel, since you dont have to add more applications
<holstein> avant is one lots of folks use... wbar is a simple one that i like to set up for folks sometimes
<giuseppe60> Sentynel,   I deleted konquerorm and KDE libraries
<Sentynel> giuseppe60: you've still got kde processes running, so apparently you didn't
<holstein> faLUCE: they are all so different, its really up to you what works for you and what you are looking for
<Sentynel> giuseppe60: although, you might need to reboot, if they were already running and you haven't done that
<faLUCE> no, no, no... I'm searching for a SIMPLE application launcher that can be added to the lxde panel.
<faLUCE> I don't want extra stuff. I only want to have a launcher on the lxde panel
<giuseppe60> Sentynel,   I have not restarted your PC
<valdur55> faLUCE, search custom launcher maybe :)
<Sentynel> giuseppe60: well, restart and then check if there's any processes beginning with k listed in top
<valdur55> faLUCE, in add list
<faLUCE> valdur55: it allows me to choose only an application listed in the menu
<holstein> faLUCE: right... you can set up a row of launchers in a panel you create
<valdur55> faLUCE, wait.. i will boot to lxde :)
<faLUCE> valdur55: thanks. holstein, you did not understand my question
<holstein> faLUCE: i have seen the unity launcher though, and if i make a new panel, and line up launchers in it, that'll look and feel a lot like that "dock"
<holstein> faLUCE: i think you are still looking for a "unity launcher" button... and there is not one... you'll need to either install a dock-type app, or create one with a panel
<faLUCE> holstein: read better what I asked...
<holstein> faLUCE: nah, i'll just wait for you to elaborate :) but thanks for the command
<faLUCE> holstein: there's already an application launcher. but it doesn't allow to launch programs that are not listed in the menu.
<holstein> faLUCE: you can create a custom one...
<faLUCE> holstein: I don't want to create a new launcher.
<holstein> faLUCE: ?... in order to have a lanucher for something that doesnt have one... youd need to create one
<faLUCE> holstein: I want to configure, not to create
<faLUCE> holstein: that's not a good solution.
<faLUCE> it's nonsense.
<holstein> faLUCE: OK.. configure a custom one
<holstein> faLUCE: im not following... you seem quite upset by this, and i think im misunderstanding you
<valdur55> Damn... i can't do that with lxde
<faLUCE> holstein: in fact you did not understand my question. valdur55 understood it
<valdur55> but... i did it somehow :) lol
<holstein> OK... enjoy guys, and good luck  :)
<faLUCE> valdur55: in which way?
<faLUCE> which file did you change?
<valdur55> i maked new desktop file and puted it to one folder
<Sentynel> surely the easiest way of doing this is just to create a .desktop file for the program in question, thus adding it to the applications available from the launcher
<Sentynel> http://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<holstein> yeah, thats what i was meaning by "create"
<faLUCE> holstein: "create" can mean all and nothing
<valdur55> But.. i wanted to make it with GUI :)
<valdur55> http://algorithmicmadness.blogspot.com/2011/12/lubuntu-custom-application-launcher.html :P
<Sentynel> I'm not aware of there being an option to do this in lxde. desktop files aren't very complicated; kde has a gui tool to create one but it's basically just a list of the fields in the file
<faLUCE> valdur55: Sentynel, thanks.
<valdur55> Yea :) But some pepole don't know desktop file trick
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> Sentynel,   still there?              http://paste.ubuntu.com/831509/
<Sentynel> you still seem to have kde stuff running
<giuseppe60> ok
<phillw> Sentynel: lubuntu does use some kde stuff.
<giuseppe60> I removed everything about KDE package manager
<giuseppe60> now look Lubuntu 12.04     in April
<phillw> kworker/0:0 , kthreadd  , ksoftirqd/0 , ksoftirqd/1 , khelper  are all active on mine - but I'm running a non-standard install.
<Sentynel> yeah I don't have a pure lubuntu machine handy to check
<Sentynel> they might not actually be kde components, just confusingly named
<giuseppe60> phillw,   uses too lubutnu
<phillw> Sentynel: As it happens, I'm actually installing a pure lubuntu 11.10 right now - although with all the updates and my slow b/band speed the update is taking a while!
<giuseppe60> I also did cleaning of orphaned libraries
<Sentynel> phillw: the pids of the k* in that top list are too low for them to be kde components; must be kernel stuff
<Sentynel> well, not kernel, but base system
<phillw> all those processes listed above with the exception of khelper are running on the virgin machine.
<giuseppe60> Sentynel,    I read "To increase performance by zRam", what do you think?
<Sentynel> no idea
<giuseppe60> I give up
<giuseppe60> thanks
<faLUCE> valdur55: Sentynelwhere should I place the custom .desktop file ?
<valdur55> http://algorithmicmadness.blogspot.com/2011/12/lubuntu-custom-application-launcher.html :P
<faLUCE> valdur55: thanks ;-)
<phillw> faLUCE: a really handy place to head for help on such things is the FAQ section of the wiki. http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ
<EvilResistance> hey phillw, whats the package name of the runtime environment for LXDE?  i like trying various DEs, which explains why i have GNOME and KDE on the same machine xD
<phillw> AFAIK, it is LXDE - But will be changing to LightDM
<EvilResistance> i'm still on 11.04, and plan to clean-install when 12.04 comes out...
<EvilResistance> upgraded installations suck :P
<phillw> EvilResistance: I also prefer to fresh install. having a /home partition makes sense :P
<EvilResistance> phillw, having a clone of the old hard drive makes more sense... :P
 * EvilResistance routinely clones his hard drive as a backup method
<phillw> EvilResistance: this laptop has 2 X 500GB drives - I keep a clone and a backup on an external 500GB in case my laptop got stolen!
<EvilResistance> lol
<EvilResistance> this system's a 3 year old laptop, but can still run KDE effectively *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> i fully expect it to not be able to run KDE in 12.04 though...
<phillw> If I had decent b/band speed I'd back upto the server.
<EvilResistance> as i said its a 3 year old laptop
<Sentynel> kde's system requirements haven't really increased in the last year
<phillw> Sentynel: they run a tight ship on that team :)
<Sentynel> my netbook runs kde tolerably, even, it's just a little laggy
<EvilResistance> hell, 95% of what I do is done via the command line anyways :P
<phillw> EvilResistance: I draw the line at mysql stuff, except for dumping and importing dbases :)
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> i draw the line at "Anything short of using VirtualBox"
<Sentynel> (note: I'm an Amarok dev, so I might be a slightly biased source here =)
<phillw> EvilResistance: I'm just learning KVM
<phillw> but, we digress... I'll have to tell myself off for not using #lubuntu-offtopic (it's not logged :P)
<downbeam> my lubuntu wont recognize my cd-r drive
<downbeam> my lubuntu wont recognize my cd-r drive
<downbeam> hello
<downbeam> is anyone there?
<downbeam> HELP
<downbeam> HELP
<downbeam> HELP
<wxl> downbeam: i'm pretty sure that repeating yourself isn't going to help you any
<wxl> that being said, are you sure it works? have you checked with any other operating system?
<downbeam> yes i have a burner
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<wxl> but i have to go
<wxl> be back when i can
<downbeam> but it lubuntu wont recognize it
<downbeam> bkm
<downbeam> can you help
<downbeam> ?
<bkm> not likely
<wxl> downbeam: last chance here-- have you made sure, with any other operating system, that it does indeed function correctly?
<downbeam> yes
<bkm> the only hope is if you have access to multiple machines. if the cd works nowhere, suspect the cd
<wxl> ok so that's step one
<wxl> so how do you know that the drive isn't recognized?
<downbeam> when i try to burn a cd the drive doesnt come up as an option
<wxl> what are you using to burn?
<downbeam> my laptop
<downbeam> xfburn
<wxl> open up disk utility
<wxl> click on the cd drive
<wxl> click unmount
<wxl> try again
<wxl> if the cd drive doesn't show up there then there is a problem
<downbeam> wont that ultimately fuck me???
<wxl> computers usually aren't equipped for that
<downbeam> i'm trying disk utility but it wont run
<downbeam> nvm
<downbeam> IT'S smart status says unsupported
<downbeam> should i format it????
<downbeam> it won't format are you there?
<downbeam> it won't format are you there?
<downbeam> it won't format are you there?
<downbeam> it says it's not partitioned
<downbeam> wx1 your a dick
<wxl> sheesh sorry i have a job ;/
<wxl> whatever
<Tm_T> oh, right
<xh> hi! excuse me, but how the .. can i disable auto-maximize in lubuntu lxde? i find it inhuman..
<wxl> xh: what version are you on?
<pangolin> hello ubot5 :)
<pangolin> err
<pangolin> ubottu:
<pangolin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Unit193> bug 889414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<wxl> oh good that's not annoying
<Unit193> wxl: All fixed now
<jskelington> hey folks
<jskelington> I am having a problem with my ubuntu installations. They are all automatically taking screenshots
<MrChrisDruif> jskelington; what? How can that be and is it normal Ubuntu or Lubuntu (LXDE)?
<rossball> jskelington: have you checked that the PrtSc button is not 'sticky'?
<MrChrisDruif> That would be my next question indeed ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Or is it periodically taking screenshots?
<jskelington> not physically...
<MrChrisDruif> Like every hour, every five minutes..?
<jskelington> nope... constantly
<MrChrisDruif> Most likely it seems to be a stuck key <_<"
<Unit193> We can tell you that's not the normal outcome
<jskelington> it's not physcially stuck.. maybe I should take it off... if I am in xorg it stalls out my system it takes the scrots so rapidly
<jskelington> and how do I change windows in irssi ?
<jskelington> ...damned xorg problems
<wxl> ^X i think jskelington
<jskelington> ah
<holstein> jskelington: alt + the #
<jskelington> well done
<wxl> i've tweaked my irssi so much i don't even freaking remember :D
<holstein> or /win #
<wxl> or /win next
<jskelington> Okay, I'm gonna have to play with irssi more...
<wxl> oh man you better take the week off then
<MrChrisDruif> Btw "<jskelington> happens with both, unfortunately. I'm wondering if there is something going n with my keyboard, as this is a fresh install, but I don't know how I could check that"
<wxl> ^^ use a different keyboard? ;)
<jskelington> laptop
<wxl> oh heh
<jskelington> :)
<jskelington> is there any way to read the output from the keyboard?
<MrChrisDruif> You don't need to /msg me that. It's more useful to say it in channel, that way other can benefit from that info
<jskelington> someone showed me how to do it with my monitor once (trying to install a touchscreen)
<jskelington> MrChrisDruif: yea... I was trying to figure out this irssi
<MrChrisDruif> irssi? Ghe ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck with that
<wxl> so you could load up the virtual keyboard
 * MrChrisDruif uses xchat
<jskelington> I could basically open a device into a document it, concatonate it, and see output as it happened
<wxl> wait, is there a virtual keyboard?
<jskelington> not sure... i pried th prt scrn key off, and it's still doing it
<jskelington> I hope it's not a bad cable or board :(
<pcroque> jskelington: I think the command-line program xev will show you what your keyboard is outputting.
<jskelington> I'm a couple months from a new computer
<jskelington> pcroque: I'll checkthat
<MrChrisDruif> jskelington; buying or getting a new puter?
<wxl> xvkbd is a virtual keyboard; you could install it, disable your keyboard, and see what happens
<jskelington> I wish I could just disable my printscreen key
<jskelington> pcroque: it seems I can't run that in tty sessions
<jskelington> the moment I open up xorg it starts going nuts
<MrChrisDruif> pcroque; apt-cache search xev doesn't find anything
<wxl> you should ssh to the machine
<wxl> disable the keyboard
<wxl> there you go
<Unit193> You could just unplug the keyboard and see if it still does it...
<wxl> Unit193: laptop
<Unit193> That'd be harder then, I missed that part
<jskelington> the nipple under the key is not stuck
<pcroque> MrChrisDruif: I think xev is part of some other package....but as jskelington mentioned, it needs X to work, so it's not going to help him.
<jskelington> i had this problem with regular ubuntu, which is why I reinstalled
<jskelington> with minimal ubuntu and LXDE over it
<jskelington> is there a way to disable a single key?
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so do you have another machine to ssh into it? cuz i can tell you how to disable your keyboard
<jskelington> I found something
<jskelington> I may be able to disable the key by the keycode
<wxl> well if you want to ssh in, here's how to disable/enable: http://wpkg.org/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux
<wxl> jskelington: you found xmodmap?
<jskelington> wxl: yes, unfortunatelyit also uses xorg, fortunately, I found the code online
<wxl> well xmodmap will run on the commandline
<jskelington> i tried, it said it can't open display ''
<wxl> try "export DISPLAY=:0"
<jskelington> executed without returning
<wxl> well now go back to your gui and see how it works
<jskelington> frozen, but i as able to specify display with xmodmap -display=0 and it's printing stuff... weird tha I have to specify that, no?
<jskelington> f I suk
<dude> hi
<Guest34128> anyone can help me with a little problem with the mouse? or say me where are docs about it?
<phillw> Guest34128: ask away, if some one can help - they will :)
<MrChrisDruif> Guest34128; what do you wanna know about it?
<MrChrisDruif> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrChrisDruif> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<MrChrisDruif> !help
<MrChrisDruif> O_O that DOESN't call the ops does it? O_O
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; ^
<Guest34128> Thx, my old notebook (this) is running lubuntu 11.10. If i plug a mouse when this pc is on, mouse works, but if the mouse is plugged before start does not work (sorry my english sucks)
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: You'd know if it did
<MrChrisDruif> Prolly Unit193
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: nope :)
<Unit193> Pluging in a mouse when before it's on, does the trackpad react still?
<Guest34128> mmm, touchpad works ever
<Guest34128> i am using it now
<Unit193> I'd check BIOS settings
<Guest34128> if i unplug mouse now, and plug again, mouse begin works
<Guest34128> i did, but and old notebook has not setting about it
<Guest34128> and=an sorry
<Unit193> Can you give us the model number and brand?
<Guest34128> Acer Aspirte 1310
<Guest34128> aspire
<Guest34128> everythings work fine
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11166959&postcount=8
<MrChrisDruif> Guest34128; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11166959&postcount=8 <= maybe this could work for you?
<Guest34128> Thx guys, reading :)
<Unit193> Seems a couple problems with that one
<Guest34128> well, link of the author of post is broke. Need reboot for look the bios again but i think i have not that option, and the bios is updated. BRB
<philipballew> Does anyone have any ofline Lubuntu documentation or a good way to make spme?
<philipballew> *some
<phillw> philipballew: I know there had been some discussion on the docs area as to how to 'export' wiki pages in a readable format.
<guest9292929292> nothing to do, my netbook bios is as simple as homer simpson brains
<philipballew> philw yeah, Im making a Lubuntu immage to send to missionaries in aferica and I am thinking that maybe they might not always have internet
<philipballew> they let me play with ubuntu at work this month!
<philipballew> phillw, whats the rule with copying the lubuntu/ubuntu documentation? is that CC?
<phillw> philipballew: good question ... there were some changes made to copyright.
<phillw> philipballew: http://popey.com/blog/2011/03/08/ubuntu-wiki-relicensing-request-for-comments/
<phillw> so it now CC by SA
<philipballew> Maybe I can just copy and paste some of this stuff onto a fancy looking doccument or something
<kaspi> hey guys
<phillw> philipballew: under http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/ yes you are free.
<philipballew> thank you phillw. If you ever hear anything in the next few weeks you have my email or find me in here. your pretty awesome
<kaspi> how to switch chats in irssi?
<kaspi> :)
<phillw> kaspi: I'm just getting someone who uses it, please be patient :)
<philipballew> Do you know who made the screencasts ?
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Screencasts
<philipballew> I could just download them and put them on a file on the desktop if thats okay maybe
<Unit193> /win #
<Unit193> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<guest92929292> well, i found a solution for the mouse problem, plug it in a pcmcia usb card
<phillw> philipballew: that would be the rather wonderful Lezek Lesner
<Unit193> guest92929292: Heh, that's weird!
<AlanBell> kaspi: escape then left or right
<AlanBell> kaspi: or /window 3 or whatever
<Unit193> Alt works too
<guest92929292> yes unit193, but seems a bios problem as u said and nothing to configure in this old bios
<Unit193> You could check their site for an update for the BIOS
<guest92929292> done, no more update availables :( what no problem, mouse is working now with the pcmcia card
<guest92929292> what = but
<guest92929292> only the cord around the notebook xD
<Unit193> Yeah, works and that's what counts
<kaspi> AlanBell: nice :) thanks
<labim> hello, I am looking for a way of installing barebone lubuntu version using the mini.iso CD. But I can only find Ubuntu 11.10 mini.iso, and only instructions for lubuntu 11.04. I just want to install lubuntu with the LXDE desktop and then choose which apps I install.
<avelldiroll> labim: there is only one mini.iso, and it let's you choose to install any profile available via tasksel
<avelldiroll> including lubuntu
<avelldiroll> you just hev to check the "lxde desktop" box at the end of the installing process via the mini.iso
<avelldiroll> *have
<avelldiroll> you mai also install a minimal install and do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" afterward
<avelldiroll> *may
<MrChrisDruif> labim; use said mini-ISO and install lubuntu-core
<MrChrisDruif> labim; the mini-ISO installs a command-line interface only, afterwards you can install anything you'd like, e.g. lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop, or even something like kubuntu-desktop
#lubuntu 2012-02-07
<wxl> avelldiroll: you want a 11.10 iso?
<wxl> i can find that
<avelldiroll> wxl ?
<wxl> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<avelldiroll> wxl: i know where it is, i was just answering to someone else
<wxl> oh sorry avelldiroll meant to point that at labim
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; we were answering labim, but he/she seems afk
<wxl> there actually is NOT more than one iso
<wxl> i mean there is NOT *ONLY* one iso
<avelldiroll> there are several, one per arch
<wxl> point being that
<wxl> < avelldiroll:#lubuntu> labim: there is only one mini.iso
<wxl> is not true
<wxl> in fact, here's a precise one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<MrChrisDruif> labim; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method
<MrChrisDruif> I'll leave it with that
<labim> thank you all
<labim> i now have the proper mini.iso
<wxl> no problem :D
<labim> i am having a little trouble understanding the difference between lubuntu-core, lubuntu-desktop & --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Don't mention it...seriously: don't!
<labim> which one of them installs what?
<wxl> well lubuntu-core is really just the basic system
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop has all the extra apps and such
<wxl> removing recommends makes sure you don't get any unnecessary stuff
<labim> where can I find the exact contents of each without installing them? the wiki is little help...
<MrChrisDruif> labim; running an ubuntu-based distro right now?>
<labim> no, running arch
<wxl> so in terms of footprint no-recommends core < core < no-recommends desktop < desktop
<labim> wxl: thank you, that explains it very nicely
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lubuntu-core
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> click on the version you want and you'll see all packages, dependencies and recommends
<labim> I think I will just play around with it a little bit - is there some proper place to then post my experiences where someone else might find it useful?
<MrChrisDruif> I always forget about packages.ubuntu.com
 * MrChrisDruif will link to those pages, maybe tomorrow
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; can you remind me tomorrow?
<wxl> i'll try to remember
<MrChrisDruif> Or fix it yourself ^_^
<wxl> i'm bad at that stuff :D
<MrChrisDruif> You are?
<wxl> i've been meaning to hit that page and maybe more clearly describe how to find the mini.iso
<wxl> oh heh there is no such thing as a no-recommends core
<wxl> core has no recommends
<wxl> so core is EXTREMELY basic
<wxl> doesn't even have alsa!!!
<wxl> in general i would say just get desktop
<labim> I think the most appropriate one for me is no-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; -core DOES have recommends
<wxl> you can remove apps but there's some good stuff in the recommends of desktop e.g. unzip/zip, obconf, ntp
<wxl> etc.
<wxl> no recommends here http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-core
<wxl> although, e.g. xorg has recommends so by extension core has recommends
<MrChrisDruif> "Recommends: acpi-support, avahi-daemon, bluez, bluez-alsa, bluez-cups, cups, cups-bsd, cups-client, fonts-kacst-one, fonts-khmeros-core, fonts-lao, fonts-takao-pgothic, foo2zjs, hplip, kerneloops-daemon, laptop-detect, libnss-mdns, min12xxw, pcmciautils, policykit-desktop-privileges, printer-driver-c2esp, ptouch-driver, pxljr, rastertosag-gdi, splix, ttf-indic-fonts-core, ttf-punjabi-fonts, ttf-thai-tlwg, ttf-ubuntu-font-family"
<MrChrisDruif> apt-cache show lubuntu-core
<wxl> that is strange.
<MrChrisDruif> I'm running pangolin, but I can't think -core would get all those recommends in one release
<MrChrisDruif> Oh my....it did O_O
<MrChrisDruif> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-core
<wxl> not on oneric
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-core
<wxl> THAT has recommends
<wxl> a whole LOAD of them!!!
<wxl> bluez-alsa????
<wxl> whoa in oneric alsa was part of desktop not core
<wxl> madness
<wxl> agreed!!
<wxl> oops :)
<labim> as a whole, will lubuntu 12.04 be heavier on the system than 11.10?
<wxl> it shouldn't be, labim but it's kind of early to say anything certain
<wxl> there's a general resistance in the lubuntu team against anything that increases its footprint
<labim> that's a good sign
<wxl> like the mailing list is having a heated argument over
<wxl> (this is funny)
<wxl> a clipboard manager
<labim> can the nightly builds of the lubuntu-12.04.iso already be considered as representative of what it is going to be like or are there no significant changes yet (again, I cannot find a proper changelog for that iso)
<wxl> so lubuntu's not going to like install gimp or libre office or inkscape or latex or anything :D
<wxl> 12.04 is certainly in flux right now
<wxl> as of my most recent test, it needs some serious help
<MrChrisDruif> As far as I understand, the 12.04 release will be mainly about bug-fixes
<MrChrisDruif> Most flavours will tread it as a LTS release, Lubuntu however will not. We currently lack the dev support to maintain it on that level
<labim> is there some linux distribution that is 1) user-friendly 2) very light-weight 3) has a large developer base 4) is actively supported ?
<avelldiroll> labim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule as you can see here, precise did not enter the beta phase yet, so as an alpha it may not be considered representative of the final release (some would say you should even wait for the RC to say that sort of things)
<wxl> labim: depends on how you define #1
<avelldiroll> labim: lubuntu describe your specs, i would suggest to take a look to slitaz if you search for something even more lightweight
<wxl> i think that actually lubuntu does pretty well there-- with perhaps the exception of the large developer base although many of its components are ubuntu and it has a large developer base
<wxl> a lot of lightweight distros have no gui
<wxl> or suck (puppylinux))
<labim> i really like lubuntu, I just think it is being overshadowed by ubuntu too much and thus not as much developed
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe..
<wxl> oh i actually think that helps its development labim
<avelldiroll> labim: you should not considered lubuntu and ubuntu as being different distributions, the only difference is the selection of packages installed by default
<MrChrisDruif> A lot of the core apps are maintained by big brother Ubuntu, why the LXDE/Lubuntu specific ones are maintained by our devs
<wxl> …as well as the general lxde community
<labim> ok, that explains it nicely
<wxl> which is not specific to lubuntu
<wxl> e.g. some guy popped into #lxde the other day who was running lxde but with xmonad as a wm instead of openbox in arch
<wxl> in fact, lxde has spread itself all over the linux world
<wxl> which is to say it has a pretty big user base
<wxl> like here's fedora pretending to be lubuntu: https://spins.fedoraproject.org/lxde/
<fredymosqueral> that way to use software is amazing
<DarthBrady> well, this is odd: Lubuntu's Update Manager has stopped asking for my password, just goes on ahead and applies updates.
<DarthBrady> is that a bug?
<hirabayashitaro> hi all
<hirabayashitaro> Hope to be in the right place to ask a question about boot from usb drive of lubuntu...
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hirabayashitaro> I installed 11.10 with the ubuntu disk utility on usb, then removed the casper-rw file e created the casper-rw patition. All seems to work well. I have all my user files on the casper partition. The problem is that every time the system boots it logs in as live user and it's quite stressing to log out and inevery time. How should I do?
<Unit193> Are you looking for !persistence? Seems like you're booting from USB, no?
<hirabayashitaro> Unit193: yes I am. but I have persistence in files and setytings. I don't have it in booting
<hirabayashitaro> Unit193: I previously installed ubuntu on usb and it worked well. Like that it booted as a normal installation. But with lubuntu I have to start from the live every time. Don't know why...
<Unit193> I've not actually tried that with Ubuntu yet, just installed this 'round. Also never used that method to try it, maybe the other two that should be reading this do? ;)
<hirabayashitaro> I'm quite an ignorant about how a system works but I can suppose that it can be something related to the boot loader or something...
<Unit193> So I'm hearing the exact same thing works with another Ubuntu, do you know if more than one? And I'd try it once 12.04 comes out since it's going to get security updates longer, and is a generally new system
<hirabayashitaro> I will try 12.04 but just wondered if I can use this version too now. Anyway the working version is ubuntu 10.04
<hirabayashitaro> The one I'm using now.
 * phillw sorry I'm busy else where - but if you are playing with resizing casper - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147101 has some good info.
<hirabayashitaro> phillw: not exactly that, but thanks for the link
<hirabayashitaro> well, thank you for the support. And in particular thank you for the development of such a good sistem as lubuntu. See you
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> some days it happens on my Lubuntu the connection is a slow unheard. The opening and loading of pages with chromium are slow and sometimes crashes alcuen: solutions?
<MrChrisDruif> Switch ISP?
<giuseppe60> how?
<giuseppe60> I do not know what it is
<MrChrisDruif> ISP is your Internet Service Provider (basically, I'm blaming your internet provider for your slow connection)
<MrChrisDruif> Other then that I don't know how to diagnose internet connections
<Myrtti> have you actually established that the problem is in the connection and not in the browser?
<giuseppe60> performed tests    download speeds   4  mbps           upload speed 0.4 mbps
<giuseppe60> telecom italia
<giuseppe60> Myrtti,  What do you think, given the results?
<Myrtti> I'd try another router as well
<giuseppe60> I have another router
<head_victim> From last night's conversation it would appear giuseppe60 has installed konqueror which has also pulled in a lot of KDE processes on an older machine which may be slowing it down and from a paste appeared to be using over 90% of RAM.
<head_victim> giuseppe60: have you tried the steps shown last night to remove the kde stuff properly?
<giuseppe60> head_victim,  I removed all kde and the kde libraries from patting management
<kikin> Hello. I wanted to install lubuntu using the mini.iso. I downloaded it, burned it, booted it, chose command line install, went through all the settings, and after restart I have no image on screen, only a blinking _
<kikin> what should I do?
<miglo> hello! is there a webpage where one can see which applications are delievered with Lubuntu?
<kikin> nevermind - solved the issue. Apparently after reboot it boots into the graphical user interface, which is not present. Solved by switching to tty1 using the proper key combination, now get a prompt.
<kikin> you might want to update the installation instructions for this issue
<kikin> additionally, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall , these are not required anymore "sudo apt-get install python-software-properties" and "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa" correct?
<miglo> I'm looking for a lightweight Debian based distribution without office, multimedia, artwork, ... packages.
<kikin> miglo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-desktop
<kikin> and
<kikin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-core
<kikin> use mini.iso from ubuntu and then follow:
<kikin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<kikin> that will give you what you want
<kikin> I think you will be looking for "--no-install-recommends lubuntu-core", it is as barebone lubuntu as you can
<kikin> and then you can install what you need
<miglo> that's exactly for what I was looking for. - thank you very much for all these information.
<kikin> miglo: be careful though, lubuntu-core does not include alsa etc.
<kikin> so I hope you know what you are doing
<vanaha> Hello. I installed lubuntu using the ubuntu mini.iso and then performing apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop. Everything seems to work except sound. When I boot the computer using lubuntu live cd sound works with no problem. What can I do?
<Sentynel> vanaha: I guess alsa isn't a hard dependency of that package, so you'd need to install alsa-base
<vanaha> alsa-base appears to be installed
<vanaha> alsamixer exists, aplay -l shows correct device etc.
<vanaha> and no, the sound is not muted
<vanaha> though I did have to add my user to the audio group in order for alsamixer & aplay -l to work without sudo
<vanaha> it is an intel HDA sound card, integrated on board
<vanaha> and it works with no problems under live cd, so it has to do something with some package being missing or being improperly configured by deafult
<Sentynel> can you try specifying the right device to aplay in case it's defaulting to the wrong one or something?
<vanaha> i have no sound in firefox or vlc either
<vanaha> also, aplay -l only shows one device, so i do not see what else it could default to
<vanaha> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<vanaha> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<vanaha>   Subdevices: 1/1
<vanaha>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Sentynel> oh, okay, I've got loads of devices shown for my card
<vanaha> nevermind, it now suddenly works :/ I hate these kinds of problems... now I will never know what broke it...
<vanaha> ... or what fixed it...
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> I changed my router, but still all the same, after a few openings for web pages, chormium trouble opening web pages, while running a test on another PC installed xp, not chrome these problems.
<giuseppe60>  there is a chromium consumption for java: is this possible?                 http://paste.ubuntu.com/832726/
<EvilResistance> giuseppe60, chromium uses java actively...
<giuseppe60> EvilResistance,   hello
<EvilResistance> i'm not on Lubuntu, but I am on Kubuntu.  I've done a test, and Chromium actually loads java with it
<EvilResistance> so that it can correctly operate
<EvilResistance> (it uses Java in parts of it)
<giuseppe60> no, because I had seen slow opening of the page
<EvilResistance> which page?  :p
<EvilResistance> (note i cant test atm, i'm on windows because of the evil network i'm on)
<EvilResistance> its possible, actually, the page is Java-intense which is why there's an increase in Java's usage
<EvilResistance> giuseppe60, could be a network problem, not necessarily chromium's fault
<EvilResistance> giuseppe60, you could always just kill chromium and java and reopen it
<EvilResistance> and if you get the same usage again, well then its Chromium's fault.
<giuseppe60> ok thant
<giuseppe60> ok thanks
<EvilResistance> yep
<giuseppe60> EvilResistance,   performed tests    download speeds   4  mbps           upload speed 0.4 mbps                       the network will do
<EvilResistance> could be at their end... i dont necessarily trust network speed tests :p
<giuseppe60> an external test     http://www.speedtest.net/
<EvilResistance> note that when i say "network problem" it could be your end, their end, or anywhere inbetween
<EvilResistance> i've got to head to class, unfortunately...
<EvilResistance> *disappears because if he's late to class he's going to miss an exam*
<giuseppe60> ok thanks
<smile4ever> How can I kill Dropbox after 20 minutes at startup? :)
<manox> Hi I'm having difficulty to access my HTPC trought vnc4server
<Ahmuck> what is a decent calendaring solution?
<iceroot> Ahmuck: you are already running a mail-client?
<iceroot> Ahmuck: like thunderbird or evolution
<F4ster> Hi
<F4ster> I just installed lubuntu and I need some help about configurating desktop... Can anyone help me ?
<F4ster> PS : I'm sorry i'm french and my english isn't perfect ^^
<bioterror> !ask | F4ster
<ubottu> F4ster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<F4ster> !ask How to add the computer icon on the desktop ?
<ubottu> F4ster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioterror> computer icon
<bioterror> where it should take you?
<F4ster> bioterror : computer:///
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/833032/
<bioterror> make computer.desktop file with your text editor and save it to your Desktop
<bioterror> should be something like that
<F4ster> it take me to /home/<user> how to go to computer:/// ?
<wxl> F4ster: just have the exec line be pcmanfm computer:///
<F4ster> it works thx :)
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> that will work with anything else you might want too
<wxl> e.g. network:///
<wxl> or ssh:///user@service/path/to/share
<wxl> ;)
<F4ster> ok ^^ i'll surely have a lot of questions after i'll come back soon :)
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> feel free to idle away here and pipe up when you like
<wxl> plus as you figure out things you can help others with their problems you've already figrued out ;)
<bioterror> he left minutes ago
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> too much traffic to pay attention to joins, parts, quits, modes, and nicks
<wxl> bioterror: from now on, every line is addressed to someone
<kanliot> anyone else notice that precise doesn't include an irc client?
<wxl> kanliot: and oneiric does?
<kanliot> yeah pretty sure
<kanliot> not 100% sure
<wxl> kanliot: mine don't
<wxl> kanliot: it does include pidgin which can handle irc but there's no xchat or irssi as two possible examples
<kanliot> ok
<wxl> kanliot: if i were in control of lubuntu (i'm a little too minimalist for many) we'd all be using irssi+bitlbee instead of pidgin
<wxl> kanliot: however i don't think our windows expats would appreciate that ;)
<kanliot> what's ircssi+bitbee?
<kanliot> just a client?
<wxl> kanliot: irssi is an awesome console based irc client
<wxl> kanliot: bitlbee is a irc gateway that basically forwards im traffic into your irc client
<kanliot> k thx
<bioterror> weechat > irssi
<bioterror> time to move on this decade
<kanliot> i haven't realy found a client i like
 * wxl rolls his eyes at bioterror 
<bioterror> ircII EPIC5
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> now THAT'S funny
 * wxl cut his teeth on ircII many, many moons ago
<Myrtti> let's keep the cusswords out the discussion, shall we? :-P
<bioterror> ircII is not same as ircII EPIC ;)
<wxl> i know!
<wxl> Myrtti: sorry, i won't say "weechat" again
<Myrtti> I meant the irc*PTHYI*II
<wxl> heh
<F4ster> !ask How to search a file ?
<ubottu> F4ster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<F4ster> hi*
<wxl> Myrtti: i didn't say i liked it. it was all i knew back then
<wxl> F4ster: lxfind
<wxl> of course i think that's only precise only
<kanliot> use find command from terminal?
<wxl> f4ster: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2012/01/havent-tried-lxfind-yet-for-those-who.html
<bioterror> do you irssi users still mess with that /lastlog instead of a working search?
<kanliot> lxfind is beta IMHO
<kanliot> catfish might work but i've never used it
<wxl> kanliot: sure, that's what lxfind basically does
<wxl> F4ster: kanliot is right, catfish will work and lxfind is beta but lxfind is destined for inclusion
<wxl> F4ster: and to correct myself it's not precise only
<wxl> bioterror: yes as far as i know
<bioterror> wxl, oh poor you ;)
<wxl> bioterror: doesn't bother me any
<bioterror> wxl, probably becouse you dont know about better ;)
<wxl> bioterror: or i don't care
<Unit193> lastlog works well enough
<bioterror> Unit193, no it does not, as it pollutes the window with old stuff
<wxl> bioterror: unless you do a lastlog specifically on what you want
<Unit193> /win new split
<Unit193> /lastlog -window 13 words here
<wxl> for example i have alias ll which is /lastlog -new -msgs -hilight
<wxl> which is only the newest msgs and hilights since the last lastlog
<bioterror> I get hilights to my status window if I'm away
 * wxl oohs and aahs with ennui
<F4ster> How to setup grub ? i need to choose my OS launching my computer
<wxl> i'm gonna guess..
<wxl> !grub | F4ster
<ubottu> F4ster: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * wxl is a good guesser
<F4ster> !grub
<wxl> it's the 2nd link you want (re: grub2) F4ster
<F4ster> thx
<F4ster> !grub | F4ster
<ubottu> F4ster, please see my private message
<freeroute> uhm, there's like a giant rectangle stuck in the center of the screen
<freeroute> how would I make it stop?
<wxl> freeroute: hit alt-f2 and try "openbox --restart" without the quotes and see if that fixes it
<freeroute> wxl: nope, still there. I also used slock to lock screen and went back, that rectangle seems to be playing hard ball.
<wxl> freeroute: screenshot please?
<freeroute> wxl: http://i.imgur.com/VjInw.png
<wxl> fascinating
<wxl> ok let's try something else again which is totally unlikely to be the problem but "lxpanelctl restart"
<wxl> freeroute: one other crazy notion is to minimize the window and then maximize it again
<freeroute> wxl: none of them worked, can something be wrong on the hardware level of my nVidia GForce GTX260m ?
<freeroute> or could it be a rootkit injection of somekind?
<wxl> anyone else? bioterror? Unit193?
<freeroute> I let a terminal window open for quite some time in where I was logged in as root
<bioterror> looks weird
<wxl> i'd call the rootkit unlikely. it's not windows after all ;)
<bioterror> does it come back if you restart login manager?
<freeroute> hehe
<Unit193> I'd say xkill and click it :P
<wxl> oh! good thought
<bioterror> Unit193, not gonna work!
<freeroute> how do I restart the login manager? and I'm afraid I might kill my whole desktop with xkill :p
<Unit193> bioterror: I didn't read the whole thing, what'd I miss?
<bioterror> freeroute, starting whole X sessions kills your whole desktop too ;)
<freeroute> well I tried the xkill thing and now all my icons on the desktop are gone
<freeroute> who needs them anyway when you have the terminal
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> hahahha i like you freeroute ;)
<freeroute> oh yeah, I'm soo hardcore :p
<freeroute> so I can try the login manager thing
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<freeroute> won't that also get rid of all the windows?
<bioterror> :--)
<freeroute> lol
<bioterror> you can start them again after login
<bioterror> lulz
<freeroute> oh well who needs windows anyway ;p
<bioterror> yeah, use just console
<bioterror> I used to have a friend who only used console
<wxl> i've done it before
<wxl> nothing like videos a la ascii
<bioterror> actually, he mostly just listened to music with mpg123 and played bat game
<wxl> cmus is the best
<wxl> and asciiportal ;)
<freeroute> and so it happened
<bioterror> did it come back?
<freeroute> no, I'm kind of going to miss my temporary rectangled friend though.
<bioterror> make a wallpaper with it :D
<freeroute> and my chromium session which was entirely in spy mode
<freeroute> oh good idea
<giuseppe60> hello
<freeroute> http://i.imgur.com/90F7c.png
<freeroute> shame about the scrot dialog though
<wxl> oh you can set chromium to always be in spy mode
<freeroute> but it's croppable, we have the technology
<wxl> that's not what you were asking but hey just saying
<freeroute> hi giuseppe60
<giuseppe60> freeroute,  hello
<freeroute> wxl: I'm interested in this, how would one achieve such bliss?
<giuseppe60> does anyone know how to alphabetize bookmarks in browser midori?
<freeroute> that kind of saves me to go Ctrl+Shift+N every time
<wxl> freeroute: change your chromium.desktop to "Exec=chromium-browser --incognito %U"
<bioterror> freeroute, scrot -d 4 foo.png
<bioterror> freeroute, give it some seconds of delay ;)
<freeroute> wxl: just rename the desktop icon right? If so then it doesn't seem to be working
<anliot> i don't get michaelrawsons email on the mailing list.  someone explain it to me?
<freeroute> bioterror: thanks I'll remember that :)
<wxl> freeroute: no change the .desktop Exec line
<freeroute> wxl: oh, I can open the desktop icon with a text editor... awesome
<freeroute> yup working
<giuseppe60> I have installed in your browser midori Lubuntu But bookmarks are not in order, is it possible?
<freeroute> there are a lot of languages in that .desktop file, is that perhaps to prevent that icon name would stay the same if the language of the environment would change?
<wxl> giuseppe60: you mean you had some bookmarks in some other midori, then tried to import them into midori in lubuntu and they're messed up?
<wxl> freeroute: yeppers
<freeroute> that's pretty smart
<giuseppe60> wxl,    hello               YES
<wxl> giuseppe60: that's a good question. midori is not a standard part of lubuntu. i wonder if the problem might not be with midori's import feature.
<giuseppe60> wxl,   chatting, I had recommended as chromium browser and midori
<wxl> giuseppe60: again, it's not a standard part of lubuntu. you can use it, it's just standard. that being said, i've not had the experience with it. i would suggest trying #midori
<giuseppe60> wxl,  OK
<asmand> installing lubuntu currently
<asmand> is it normal that it gets stuck on ~90% of installing system?
<anliot> wait 5 min
<asmand> progress bar hasn't moved for close to two hours
<anliot> thats bad
<asmand> this is the third time I try to install
<asmand> stops in the same position
<asmand> but
<anliot> is it an old hard disk
<anliot> ?
<asmand> today I read that while configuring dpkg, it may take up to 90 minutes
<asmand> new SD
<anliot> well there you go
<anliot> it's not dpkg
<asmand> I wonder if it will complete or not
<anliot> why would it complete?
<anliot> it's some hardware problem
<anliot> you might google the model of your SD
<anliot> see if anything comes up
<anliot> although i can't think what exactly would be the problem
<asmand> load is still high
<asmand> so it does something
<anliot> what's load?
<asmand> load  average
<anliot> i don't know how you see that
<anliot> in the console?
<bioterror> anliot, open terminal
<bioterror> and type command: uptime
<bioterror> or you can just type: w
<anliot> yeah, but i thought he was doing an installation...right?  clean install or was i assuming that
<asmand> and dpkg is active
<asmand> yes, you can start a shell while installing
<asmand> (if you use the graphical installer)
<anliot> where did you read that dpkg could take a hour? can you link it?
<anliot> and w works, but why does it say 0 users..... i guess i'm mystified
<asmand>  Please be aware that your system may seem to 'hang' (stop) at about 90% (dpkg), it has not; it just takes a little time (up to 90 minutes).
<sere> anyone know why i get this blue tint with nvidia drivers ...everything is fine..just the color is all off.. im usisng oneirc / nvidia-current
<asmand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<sere> i get the same problem with my slax ...
<asmand> two zombies
<asmand> I
<asmand> ll leave it runnign for a few more hours
<asmand> I'll try the alternate isntall if thsi fails
<asmand> eNICE!
<asmand> it just completed that step
<asmand> in this machine, it took about 2.5 hours
<asmand> downloading packages now
<anliot> wierd.
<asmand> it it was a dpkg process that took this long to run
<asmand> the documentation was correct
<asmand> who'd have thought :P
<anliot> :)
<anliot> i would like to see the bug for that issue, but can' find ti
<asmand> is there a bug?
<anliot> should be
<anliot> i donno
<anliot> hell it's documented
<anliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-linaro/+bug/532733
<asmand> I wonder what the input parameters to dpkg were
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532733 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "apt/dpkg in qemu-system-arm hangs if a big task is installed" [High,Expired]
<anliot> is that it?
<gordon_1234> Should Ubuntu One work out of the box with Lubuntu?
<asmand> /usr/bin/dpkg --root=/target --status-fd 160 --force-depends --force-r
<asmand> didn't get the rest of the command :/
<anliot> you lost me, what is that command
<asmand> that was the command the installer ran that took 2.5 hourrs
<anliot> k
<sere> BLUE TINT PROBLEM : ubuntu oneirc my left screen works fine but my right screen has a blue tint...i can adjuct b ut w/ no luck..anyone heard of this fix?
<anliot> cut some 3d glasses apart
<anliot> and fix it so both lenses match
<anliot> and the tint will be gone
<sere> if i switch to my slax os i get the same error...i think its my tv or x drivers but i know it works because slitaz os works fiine
<anliot> sounds like nvidia drivers having trouble to me
<anliot> sounds like the monitor pixel modes are confusing the driver
<anliot> probably is a bug for that issue somewhere.  i really donno sorry
<sere> anliot, i have been at this for months not with no luck....no worries
<anliot> yah
<sere> anliot, i think it might have to do with the composit settings too...i dunno
<anliot> yeah just a guess
<asmand> hmm... that STAT of the dpkg process is D
<anliot> i hate people who think they can solve problems by guessing at me:)
<anliot> huh asmand
<sere> anliot, you should know everything though
<asmand> seemss like there's some serious IO waiting going on here
<anliot>   i actually thought i did until asmand's bug
<asmand> 92% wa
<anliot> yno i might be able to update that doucmentation page
<anliot> asmand didn't the install complete, or is it sortof hung again?
<asmand> seems like it first setup dpkg
<asmand> taht took a long time
<asmand> then it started downloading additional packages and updates
<asmand> and now it's doing dpkg again
<anliot> dang
<asmand> shouldn't have checked "download updates during install" :P
<asmand> load average is ~3
<asmand> mostly waiting
<asmand> seems to be some weird IO waiting going on
<asmand> well I'd better et to bed
<asmand> hopefully it will have completed tomorrow
<sere> i love apt-medium :)
<freeroute> I think I just discovered some weird behavior on Chromium, when you drag and drop a picture onto the desktop, the text cursor in text input fields disappears and the selection color changes to grey.
<freeroute> and it kind of stays that way
#lubuntu 2012-02-08
<rawfodog> is there a way for lubuntu to use power saving for laptop ?
<rawfodog> I would like the screen to turn off / stand by
<Unit193> Should have options in xscreensaver for turning off the screen
<rawfodog> I dont think the screen actually TURNS OFF
<rawfodog> it just goes black
<rawfodog> (but there is still light)
<pcroque> rawfodog: Try the Monitor tab in xfce4-power-manager-settings. Maybe that will do what you want.
<asmand> well, it finished installation
<asmand> but didn't boot afterwards
<asmand> grub comes up
<asmand> but selecting lubuntu renders a black screen, and nothing else
<asmand> recovery mode boots
<Ahmuck> suggest an e-book software conversion reader?
<asmand> Ahmuck: calibre
<Ahmuck> so, how do you download an ibook
<Ahmuck> ePub
<Myrtti> what do you mean?
<Ahmuck> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/collins-easy-learning-spanish/id436278047?mt=11&affId=1815483&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
<Myrtti> I usually try to buy my books in a format I know
<Ahmuck> ePub to Calibre
<Ahmuck> so i can use on portable devices
<arno__> hi
<arno__> got a question: my lubuntu 11.10 came with banshee somehow. how can that be?
<Ahmuck> arno__: sudo aptitude purge banshee
<Ahmuck> or apt-get as well
<arno2> does lubuntu 11.10 come with XFCE power manager?
<Ahmuck> no se
<pcroque> arno2: I believe 11.10 uses XFCE4 power manager by default
<arno2> pcroque: alright thanks, had me confused for a moment :-)
<pcroque> arno2: you can access the settings manager with the command: xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Ahmuck> hasta luego
<freeroute> I'm unable to add an icon to the desktop, I go to LXDE menu > Sound & Video > hover over Audacious > right click -> Add to desktop
<freeroute> and nothing happens
<freeroute> if I remember correctly, once I logout and log back in again, the icon will be there
<freeroute> also, the LXDE menu will stay there even if I click on something else
<arno2> Is there a pcmanfm equivalent to F3 in nautilus under ubuntu? I want to split the window so that I don't need 2 separate windows to drag and drop files...
<bioterror> nope
<arno2> Too bad. Thanks!
<arno2> Another question: If I press alt/F2, the launcher starts in the background so that I have to click on it before I can start typing. What can I do about this?
<bioterror> wasnt that dixed?
<bioterror> fixed
<bioterror> slow launchpad
<pcroque> It says Fix Released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/889414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,In progress]
<bioterror> !bug 769644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769644 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Alt-F2 (or "lxpanelctl run") doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769644
<bioterror> from pcroque's url post #16
<arno2> bioterror: So you say it's a known bug? When is it gonna get fixed? Next release?
<bioterror> if I got it right
<bioterror> you just remove your current configurations
<bioterror> log in again and it will put new ones back
<giuseppe60> hello
<giuseppe60> anyone know how to install avidemux in Lubuntu?
<pcroque> giuseppe60: I haven't used it...but it looks like it's in the repositories.
<giuseppe60> pcroque,  hello
<pcroque> sudo apt-get install avidemux (for the GTK version)
<giuseppe60> NO  lubuntu software center
<pcroque> Sorry...can't help you there...I have no experience with the Software Center
<phillw> giuseppe60: you do not need software centre to install, use the terminal and issue the command pcroque gave you :)
<giuseppe60> ok thanks
<pcroque> giuseppe60: but leave off the (for the GTK version) part...just type: sudo apt-get install avidemux
<giuseppe60> I put in terminal  sudo apt-get install avidemux
<pcroque> giuseppe60: Yes. Then you will be asked for your login password. And then you will be asked if you want to continue. Once you answer yes it will then install the program.
<giuseppe60> you are all very nice
<pcroque> Thanks. Good luck installing. It's not hard. The command-line is your friend :-)
<giuseppe60> ok installed
<Domi> Hello?
<wxl> Domi: /
<Domi> I want to download the Alternate Lubuntu ISO 32 Bit iso but I get a 404 error, can anyone help me
<wxl> try again
<wxl> Domi: they disappeared for a little bit
<Domi> How are they?
<wxl> Domi: um, they are good?
<Domi> The developer or the iso's?
<wxl> Domi: the isos disappeared for a small amount of time. they have returned. try again.
<Domi> The requested URL /lubuntu-10.10-alternate.iso was not found on this server.
<wxl> 10.10?
<wxl> why not 11.04
<wxl> or 11.10?
<wxl> in fact i'm not sure you can even find 11.04 anymore
<Domi> I thought it is better for old hardware.
<wxl> Domi: lubuntu *IS* for old hardware.
<Domi> I want to install it on a 900 Mhz duorn with 250mb ram
<wxl> Domi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Domi> Thank you very much
<wxl> Domi: 10.10 if you really want it http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1010-released
<wxl> Domi: that is pre-Canonical and as such i'd consider it, at minimum, less supported
<Domi> Do I have to install any other programms like drivers for this hardware?
<wxl> Domi: only one way to find out ;) i'm guessing probably not
<Domi> Ok thanks. I will try
<Azertify> Hi.
<Azertify> I'm midway through the lubuntu installation :3
<Azertify> Can anyone tell me if it's any good for VMware/VirtualBox? I want to use this as an OS for hosting others, mainly, which is why I chose the lightweight desktop.
<wxl> Azertify: yep, vbox is fab
<Azertify> Great, I don't have too much experience with vbox, does it perform as well as VMware workstation.
<phillw> Azertify: just be careful about the Oracle one.... it made a mess of my system! - I'm using kvm from no on!
<wxl> Azertify: well can't help you as i'm not a big fan of non-free software
<wxl> Azertify: i'd argue with phillw as i've had nothing but great luck with vbox and i've used it on a variety of different hosts with a variety of different guests
<phillw> Azertify: try the kvm suite
<Azertify> What's kvm like?
<Azertify> I don't know what files it uses.
<phillw> wxl: so had I until guest-additions and the new linux kernel fell out!
<wxl> admittedly i have been meaning to try out kvm
<wxl> phillw: i use guest-additions on every guest i have!
 * wxl calls this one a… PEBKAC
<phillw> wxl: Azertify https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<phillw> Qemu is the GUI to use for setting them up, else just use the command line :)
<Azertify> Sounds good.
<wxl> phillw: am i right that kvm is inheriently part of the linux kernel??
<Azertify> Installation complete, restarting!
<phillw> wxl: yes, an it "can" cause issues with Oracle.
<wxl> ew no shared folders
<wxl> or shared clipbaord
<wxl> meh i'll stick with my vbox
<phillw> wxl: that's what Qemu is for :)
<wxl> phillw: qemu adds all that?
<wxl> phillw: did you notice it can emulate powerpc?
<phillw> wxl: i'm learning it myself... starting 2day :)
<phillw> I did have a play with it on lubuntu.
<wxl> i did try the other way around once
<wxl> admittedly it was with bochs
<wxl> http://bochs.sourceforge.net/
<giuseppe60> hello
<wxl> hi giuseppe60
<giuseppe60> wxl,  hello
<giuseppe60> "Safari" you can put it on Lubuntu?
<wxl> giuseppe60: afaik only via wine
<giuseppe60> wine ??
<bioterror> !wine | giuseppe60
<ubottu> giuseppe60: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wxl> giuseppe60: it's not always seamless/fully functional so i'd suggest a different browser
<wxl> giuseppe60: given you were messing with midori yesterday should i assume you want a webkit browser?
<giuseppe60> already
<wxl> ?
<giuseppe60> wxl,  because firefox, chromium, opera, sometimes crashes web pages: too heavy
<wxl> giuseppe60: try arora or dillo
<wxl> giuseppe60: dillo will DEFINITELY work, though it's a little limited on features
<wxl> giuseppe60: also it may be useful to look at which web pages are crashing. if flash/java pages are crashing, we should explore what flash/java you have installed
<wxl> giuseppe60: in other words, it may not be the browser at all
<giuseppe60> wxl,   the problem is Java
<wxl> giuseppe60: which java do you have installed?
<wxl> giuseppe60: (i might point out: java is really heavy)
<wxl> giuseppe60: i avoid using java like the plague
<giuseppe60> "arora" not
<giuseppe60> wxl, java is installed on my pc
<wxl> giuseppe60: it's heavyweight on any system
<giuseppe60> wxl,   Java is not installed automatically?
<wxl> i wonder…
<wxl> !java | giuseppe60
<ubottu> giuseppe60: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<giuseppe60> wxl,   for I know that java in my system?
<wxl> giuseppe60: i have no idea what you're saying
<giuseppe60> wxl,   speak of  two java
<wxl> giuseppe60: yes, there is more than one
<leszek_> hi
<wxl> leszek: howdy
<giuseppe60> wxl,    is present in the system                 Icedtea java web start------Openjdk java 6 runtime------Plugin icedtea java
<Arca> hey i have some questions
<MrChrisDruif> !ask | Arca
<ubottu> Arca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arca> i just want to know how well lubuntu 11.10 will work on my dell inspiron 1100 laptop winxp is too slow and ubuntu 10.04 kept having issues
<bioterror> Arca, try with usb pen drive
<phillw> Arca: try it :) (Using the live version will allow you to check wifi - printers - sound etc, etc).
<Arca> this thing cannot boot usb too old
<Arca> i just dont want to waste my limeted disk supply
<phillw> Arca: what RAM do you have?
<bioterror> I hope not RDRAM ;)
<bioterror> as it is laptop, it's SO-DIMM
<phillw> bioterror: that is the architecture... SO-DIMM is still Random Accesss Memory for the purposes of working out the spec of computer :)
<MrChrisDruif> How much RAM do you have Arca ?
<phillw> my poor english strikes again... :-!
<Arca> 512mb
<phillw> Arca: that is plenty for lubuntu :)
<leszek> more than enough ;)
<Arca> how will it perform on video
<leszek> depends on your graphicscard I guess and the driver for it
<anliot> hey i'm getting random crashes with lxpanel, gnome-do and gnome-mplayer.  but they only crash once each time i log in.  help
<leszek> kanliot: anything suspicious in .xsession-errors ?
<kanliot> lemme check
<kanliot> GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<kanliot> i donno
<leszek> seems not to be the reason
<leszek> just paste the .xsession-errors file somewhere (not here, upload it to a nopaste service)
<kanliot> actually i don't think it's crashed in this logon yet
<kanliot> ok now it crashed
<kanliot> no nothing in xsession errors
<kanliot> it was pcmanfm that crashed this time
<leszek> kanliot: hmm... I am only guessing, but do gnome-mplayer and gnome-do store an icon in the tray ?
<kanliot> nope
<leszek> ok pcmanfm is not related to lxpanel
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> than its strange
<leszek> especially if there is no error in .xsession-errors
<wxl> you guys trying to figure that runaway lxpanel?
<kanliot> nope
<wxl> cuz i'll tell you right now it ain't gnome-mplayer
<leszek> because this should be the default log if an application encounters an error and reports it
<kanliot> i have randome crashes right after loging in
<leszek> wxl: my guess was the tray in lxpanel crashing it
<leszek> +is
<kanliot> anyhow i can code, i'm just not very good
<kanliot> should i just build pcmanfm or something?
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> so anything in the tray causes it?
<kanliot> nope that's not my bug
<leszek> wxl: that might be the case. Every app that normally stores an icon in the tray could cause a crash when the tray icon should be rendered (normally those errors that cause the crash should be X errors)
<leszek> at least this is a common error I encountered with tray applications like stalonetray
<wxl> leszek: thx for the thought. i'll pay attention andlet you knoe if i find any similar things happening
<leszek> need to go now, n8 @ all
<lab> hi, i am having some trouble with lxdm
<lab> for some reason, i cannot start it via 'startx', but if i install lxde-common, i can start the ugly lxde session via startx
<Silverlion> lab: pls be a little more specific?
<lab> basically when I type 'startx', I get an error that it loses connection to the X Server
<Silverlion> lab: pls hang on a sec. trying to get you a supporter ;) i am not familiar with this
<Unit193> Silverlion: You can help
<Unit193> lab: Use startlubuntu
<Unit193> lab: What version of Lubuntu did you install?
<Silverlion> Unit193: nope i can't ^^
<lab> Lubuntu 11.10
<Unit193> Yep, try startlubuntu
<venik212> When I click on an app from the main menu, it should open
<lab> Unit193: thanks, I just tried that.
<venik212> it does in gnome/kde/Unity, but some apps do not start in Lubuntu (R and python are two examples)
<venik212> any help?
<Unit193> R? And python is a scripting language, basically not exactly something you "open"
<holstein> yeah... python wont "open"... venik212: try starting things from the terminal and read errors
<venik212> I tried-- it opens with no errors that way (from the terminal)
<Unit193> You should open the desktop file and see if something is amiss
<holstein> yup... the menu entry is bad somehow...
<venik212> holstein-- remind me where the desktop files are hiding?
<lab> Unit193: With startlubuntu, nothing happens. No outout
<venik212> config/autostart?
<Unit193> /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<Unit193> lab: Is X running? You *may* have to start it first
<venik212> yes, X is running
<venik212> otherwise I would not have a gui menu, I think..
<Unit193> venik212: That wasn't to you
<venik212> ok
<lab> Unit193: good point. that's what was wrong.
<venik212> in ~/home/user/.config/lxsession/lxde I only find desktop.conf
<lab> Unit193: Thanks
<Unit193> lab: Yep, had that problem on a core or mini once
<Unit193> venik212: /usr/share/applications/ is where it should be (firefox was an example)
<venik212> When I type into the terminal the exec command from the desktop file, it works fine
<venik212> the file contains: [Desktop Entry] Categories=Education;Science;Math; Comment=Graphical interface to the R environment for statistical computing  Comment[fr]=Environnement graphique pour le logiciel de calcul statistique R  Comment[it]=Interfaccia grafica per l'ambiente di calcolo statistico R  Comment[de]=Graphische Umgebung fuer das R Programm fuer Statistische Berechnungen  Exec=sh -c 'R_DEFAULT_PACKAGES="$R_DEFAULT_PACKAGES R
<venik212> I cannot tell what is wrong with it
<martii> hey :)
<martii> I just installed Lubuntu 11.10 - on my probook 4535s
<martii> seems like there is no sound (alsa is ok but card 0 is HDMI and card 1 is actual cound card)
<martii> is there any way I can tell lxde to use card 1 instead of card 0 as default one?
<venik212> this is really strange: I looked at the Properties of the menu entry, and it has the correct sh command and path, yet when it starts, it just opens the terminal and stops there
<venik212> unit193-- do u have any idea why it fails?  I can paste the Rcmdr.desktop file here
<Unit193> Eh? Oh... http://paste.ubuntu.com
<venik212> I pasted it-- can u see it?
<Silverlion> venik212: u need to give us the link ;)
<venik212> Sorry-- how stupid of me...  it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834566/
<venik212> can u see what's wrong with it?
<freeroute> well this was fun
<freeroute> everything got stuck when I decided to drag & drop a folder which was in a .tar archive into my home dir (ubuntu)
<freeroute> in future cases, what is the command of going into CLI mode and restarting X / LXDE?
<Unit193> venik212: Maybe try, at a treminal    export R_DEFAULT_PACKAGES="$R_DEFAULT_PACKAGES Rcmdr" R "$@"
<Unit193> freeroute: Should generally be "sudo service lxdm restart" depending on what you are lookingn for
<venik212> I just did-- no difference
<venik212> it opens a terminal and does not show the prompt
<freeroute> also, I noticed that when I have pcmanfm open and I create a file (for example, irssi is run for the first time and creates a .irssi dir inside my /home), when I try to refresh to find the created dir (by furiously hitting F5), the PCmanFM crashes.
<freeroute> Unit193: I couldn't do anything, not even open up a terminal or hit Alt+F2
<Unit193> Ctrl+alt+f2
<venik212> on my 64 bit Lubuntu, PCMANFM crashes often..
<venik212> but that is a separate tale of woes
<freeroute> Unit193: cool, and how would I go back if I wanted to? Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<venik212> right now I want to R COmmander to run..
<Unit193> !tty |back is generally F7
<ubottu> back is generally F7: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<freeroute> nice, thanks
<Unit193> venik212: Right, terminal=True doesn't look quite right, but I've never used (or heard of) the program
<venik212> The way it works is that it runs R (a great statistical program/language), and from it, it runs the R COmmander, which is a GUI for R
<venik212> under Unity it works just right
<venik212> I click on the icon and it runs R from the terminal and then R Commander
<venik212> but not under Lubuntu/Lxde
<Unit193> Oh
<venik212> unformtunately, I cannot even edit the R COmmander desktop file, because its name has a space, or some such stupidity
<phillw> venik212: use a ? where the space is :)
<Unit193> venik212: Tabcomplete will get it, you need a slash to get the space
<venik212> I got around it, and replaced terminal=true with terminal=false, but it still fails
<Unit193> Does  /usr/bin/R --gui=tk   by any chance work? :P
<venik212> it does start R..
<venik212> it opens a (white screen) terminal, and runs R in it
<venik212> I guess this is the price I must pay to run Lubuntu, which I love otherwise
<freeroute> WAT
<freeroute> I joined the HTML5 trial on youtube and a video is still asking me to download Flash Player 10 to improve performance
<freeroute> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<freeroute> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<venik212> Many apps do not appear in my Desktop Session Settings (in Preferences).  How can I add apps to the list that appears there?
<Myrtti> freeroute: videos with ads still use flash
<freeroute> lol ubottu goes a lot out of the way instead of just saying apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound :p
<phillw> freeroute: or, if you're running lubuntu just grap the lubuntu-restricted-extras package :)
<phillw> /s/grap/grab
<freeroute> didn't know lubuntu had one, cool :)
<wxl> phillw: it's /s/text-to-replace/text-to-replace-with/ if you forget the trailing / it fails. you must not use sed much ;)
<phillw> wxl: I was not aware IRC could actually make the edit :P
<phillw> and I'm a nano user :)
<wxl> hey, i'm just trying to help you out. you might go try doing something like running sed -i on your sources.list and messing everything all up :)
<wxl> (j/k, it would just fail)
<MrChrisDruif> Had one of what?
<wxl> oh bah, nano. it's no good :)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: restricted-extras
<MrChrisDruif> Ghe
<phillw> wxl: it's toooo long ago I used vi :)
<wxl> vi ftw
<MrChrisDruif> We also have lubuntu-restricted-addons if I'm not mistaken ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
#lubuntu 2012-02-09
<kop> so here we are again with the tiny (10pt) fonts on the 1280x720 40" lcd . this time its K3b that is unreadable . any suggestions ? and no I can't read the fonts with a magnifying glass ....
<Sentynel> kop: k3b is kde software and thus will obey kde settings
<Sentynel> try running kcmshell4 fonts
<kop> only using K3b because the rest of the "home/office" is used to it and and once trained retraining is near impossible
<kop> this hasn't been the only time I've had to fight the default 10pt font
<kop> the console in synaptic is also blessed w/ unreadable fonts
<kop> is this an lxde or lubuntu issue ?
<kop> btw I do understand the need for the default font size I just don't agree ;)
<zerothis> how can i force all sound through my bluetooth headset?
<zerothis> im using pulseaudio and oneiric
<Unit193> Do you have paman, paprefs, and pavucontrol?
<Unit193> Should have enough options in there to set it up I'd think...
<blaine_> hello
<zerothis> paman, paprefs, and pavucontrol dont show my bt
<blaine_> does anyone know how to completely reset all of lxde's settings?
<blaine_> I know in KDE I can just delete the .KDE folder... any such folder for lxde?
<bioterror> under config
<bioterror> .config
<bioterror> was it .lubuntu ;)
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> .config/lubuntu/
<bioterror> or was it .config/openbox ;)
<blaine_> there is an openbox
<blaine_> okay... and that file does autogenerate if I delete it... right? :-)
<bioterror> yep
<blaine_> awesome... my main issue is actually that I set the desktop right click menu to the openbox menu... and there does not seem to be a GUI method of setting that back... other than entering the desktop settings menu... which I can no longer get to...
<Unit193> In terminal  pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<blaine_> wow... that was amazingly easy... lol... Thanks!
<Unit193> Yep
<pAt__> Unit139: will this be implemented in the gui in future lubuntu versions?
<Unit193> 139? Must not be looking for me...
<pAt__> Ups. Yes its for you ;)
<pAt__> Unit193
<Unit193> What is "this"?
<pAt__> What blaine asked
<Unit193> Removing all your config isn't a normal operation
<pAt__> Nah. Just setting back right click to standard menu rather than openboxmenu by using the gui instead of a terminal comand
<Unit193> That terminal command opens a GUI....
<Unit193> Might be a menu option too, but that's easier to tell them, and easier for me to remember
<pAt__> Sure. But you have to know it. If there is a beginner, he will not find it. Why not including it in the gui?
<Unit193> As I just said, there may be a menu option..............
<pAt__> I did not find one when i started using lxde, i guess there isnt that option to check
<pAt__> Got to go now ;) see you later
<marnold> anyone know how i might dissable the touchpad on my thinkpad
<pAt_> marnold: look out for syndaemon
<marnold> ?
<pAt_> marnold: syndaemon can do it, google for it
<marnold> k
<marnold> thanks
<JadedJacob> When I set my resolution to 1024x768, after rebooting it always reverts back to the highest resolution my monitor supports, something crazy like 1600x1200
<JadedJacob> how do i stop this from happening?
<JadedJacob> I love lubuntu by the way.
<JadedJacob> Pentium 4 2.4ghz has never run as fast :)
<Unit193> That's a bit odd, do you know if everything in your /home/user dir is owned by your user?
<JadedJacob> Unit193 are you talking to me?
<Unit193> Nobody else here, you were last to type. Yep :D
<JadedJacob> i've only just connected haha
<JadedJacob> I think i'm just going to reinstall
<JadedJacob> it's a new install anyway, plus i'm putting in a new gfx card anyway
<JadedJacob> Going from built in with 8MB shared to a 64MB geforce 4 ti.
<Unit193> If for some reason still there, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JadedJacob> ok
<JadedJacob> Unit193 what hardware do you run on lubuntu?
<Unit193> I wouldn't call it running, but....
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Celeron (Mendocino) (-UP-) clocked at 498.389 Mhz Kernel~3.0.0-15-generic i686 Up~12 days Mem~151.4/495.4MB HDD~20.2GB(21.2% used) Procs~132 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.7
<JadedJacob> why wouldn't you call it running?
<Unit193> That's two HDDs, one with old windows install, and crappy uptime.  Well, with that underpowered CPU, it's not snappy, but it's not bad (more of a joke.)
<JadedJacob> I have a spare celeron 533
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to decide which distro to install on it.
<JadedJacob> Looking at TinyCoreLinux or Puppy linux(although puppy linux is getting pretty bloated now)
<JadedJacob> well not bloated, but the required hardware has gone up.
<JadedJacob> I'm running a Pentium 4 2.4ghz @ 2.8, 1GB ram, 160GB HDD
<Unit193> My list of small includes, slitaz, antix, lubuntu, debian netinst, ubuntu mini.iso, and others I can't think of at 5am
<Unit193> Depending on what you need, Lubuntu isn't so bad on 500MHz
<JadedJacob> True, i I got sick of running windows XP and having to use anti-virus software.
<JadedJacob> So I ditched it, such a huge improvement.
<JadedJacob> LXDE is so snappy on this hardware.
<Unit193> It should be, that's fairly decent
<Unit193> Check your 533 if it supports PAE before installing anything on it
<Unit193> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo  if you didn't know (from a live or something like that)
<JadedJacob> PAE?
<Unit193> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Unit193> non-PAE kernels are going to be removed from Ubuntu by defulat very soon, and repos not too long (my 500 supports PAE, but doesn't have that much ram)
<JadedJacob> My celeron 533 only has about 192MB RAM
<JadedJacob> LOL, my cellphone has better specs than my celeron 5333
<Unit193> Yes, but it's the kernel that'll need your computer to support PAE, not the RAM.
<JadedJacob> why is the kernel removing support for old hardware, I thought desktop linux distros were all about recycling old hardware :(
<Unit193> Well, it's some oddball hardware that doesn't support it, and it's hard to maintain (so they say at least)
<JadedJacob> more lines of code :)
<JadedJacob> All people want computers for nowadays is Facebook, Flash player and Openoffice. (well the majority of home users)
<JadedJacob> thanks for your help man
<Unit193> Sure
<marnold> well i suppose we can always do ppas when non-pae is removed
<marnold> Debian still has a 486 optimized kernel
<marnold> so it shouldn't be too hard
<marnold> i miss my 486 :(
<Unit193> Most won't need to
<marnold> i know
<marnold> I only just started using lxde because it's like gnome2
<marnold> and Gentoo is about the only distro still supporting
<marnold> g2
<marnold> i've used gentoo, i like gentoo i just don't have time to maintain gentoo
<JadedJacob> marnold why don't you like gnome 3?
<Unit193> Mmmmmm.... Mind if we continue in #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<marnold> nope
<moxioc> What are your thoughts on Lubuntu developed tools (like lxpanel, lxsession, lxterminal, etc.) adhering to security improvements suggested by this tool: http://www.trapkit.de/tools/checksec.html
<freeroute> http://developer.android.com/sdk/requirements.html
<freeroute> under Supported Operating Systems
<freeroute> is glibc in this case the same as libc?
<JustSighDudes> Is there a way to rename the tabs in LXTerminal?
<freeroute> JustSighDu... Ctrl+Shift+I ?
<njin> Hello, is pcmanfm using nautilus libraries?
<JadedJacob> when paritioning, shall I use 'align to:' MiB or cylinder
<marnold> freeroute, yes
<marnold> the g is implyed libc stands on its own
<marnold> because we're all a bunch of lazy typists
<JadedJacob> Shall I use ext3 or ext4 as my '/' partition?
<kanliot_> doesn't matter
<JadedJacob> Which version of grub comes with 11.10?
<JadedJacob> 1.99* ?
<marnold> JadedJacob, if you don't know go with ext4
<marnold> i used to be a big ext4 hater
<marnold> but they fixed the issues i had
<JadedJacob> ok
<marnold> of course my /home is still reiserfs
<jo-erlend> thought I'd have a look at the current state of Precise for Lubuntu. Where can I get a recent image?
<JadedJacob> thanks marnold
<JadedJacob> what were the issues you had?
<JadedJacob> also what is the default login/password for the lubuntu live cd?
<marnold> should be none
<JadedJacob> i clicked logout, cause the installer froze
<marnold> don't do that
<JadedJacob> it's 'ubuntu'
<JadedJacob> no password
<marnold> yep
<JadedJacob> how else would i close the installer?
<marnold> you don't
<marnold> you wait 20 minutes
<JadedJacob> the installer froze, I couldn't click next or quit
<marnold> and if its still stuck you reboot the system
<JadedJacob> it was on the first page.
<marnold> ok then
<JadedJacob> I'M TRYINg to restart, and it's at *unmounting temporary filesystems [ok] and it's just sitting there
<marnold> ok
<marnold> try pushing enter
<marnold> the disc should eject
<JadedJacob> LOL, I'm so used to waiting for the message, 'press enter'
<JadedJacob> It's a flashdrive by the way, restarting now.
<marnold> did it work
<JadedJacob> Clicking on 'update this installer
<JadedJacob> ' probably didn't help.
<marnold> well then that explains it
<JadedJacob> for some reason I can only get the live "disc" to boot using acpi=off
<marnold> that also explains it
<JadedJacob> acpi=off explains why it froze during install?
<marnold> it can't reboot on its own if
<marnold> acpi is off
<marnold> no
<marnold> thats not why installer broke
<marnold> you'll want the text based installer
<marnold> if you can't get live to boot
<marnold> either something is wrong with the disc or your system
<marnold> kill two birds with one stone
<marnold> the alt installer can work with any  oddball stuff that may be going on
<JadedJacob> I've already started to copy
<JadedJacob> It's a horrible intel motherboard with a pentium 4 2.4ghz CPU
<JadedJacob> 512 RAM and a geforce 4 ti 4200
<JadedJacob> I'll try installing the driver from nvidia
<JadedJacob> disabling acpi=off and restarting
<JadedJacob> Grabbing the alt installer
<JadedJacob> :(
<JadedJacob> I'm testing the RAM as well
<JadedJacob> Something is broken though
<JadedJacob> Memtest86+ isn't displaying properly
<JadedJacob> there's black bards and overlapping text.
<freeroute> does (h)top have a function which is similar to LXTask 0.1.4 "Show memory used by cache as free" ?
<freeroute> because that is a preeety useful thing to know when working in live environments
<JadedJacob> marnold:
<JadedJacob> Seems my CPU was overheating.
<pcroque> freeroute: top shows VIRT and RES columns for the memory, and the command free -m shows a line '-/+ buffers/cache' that should do what you want.
<pcroque> freeroute: see www.linuxatemyram.com also.
<giuseppe60> hello
<draioch> ive had a recurrent prob with lubuntu 11.10, ive done 3  reinstalls in about 3 month for same reason, password and user no longer accecpted  for no apparent reason, seems to happen when i switch off at mains and not sys shoutdown anyone any suggestions pls
<freeroute> pcroque: that website made me lol hard :D
<holstein> draioch: theres a recovery kernel... have you tried that?
<draioch> hi holstein, hows it goin!, think i tried that will try again thx
<phillw> draioch: 2 possible causes. One is that / mounts as read-only as there is a file error. 2nd you mess up your ICEAuthority file permissions
<holstein> draioch: o/
<draioch> \o
<phillw> draioch: however, the best way to prevent smashing your file system is not to power off before shutting down.
<holstein> draioch: thats what i would try first... that is odd... i could try some testing with you though.. i have som boxes i could pull the power on ;)
<draioch> i know thx phillw
<draioch> its the 3rd time happening and i do a lot of mains swithoffs, cant think off any other reason thx holstein
<phillw> re-mounting / as rw by using Alt-F2 should get that fior you (you can check if it is an error sate by issuing mount - if / is read only, then it is in a state of error.
<holstein> draioch: does is seem to be only lubuntu? ...do you have encryption setup?
<draioch> thx phillw ill keep that in mind
<draioch> me only use lubuntu on one pc, no encryption setup
<draioch> meantime is recovery kernel easiest option for now
<pcroque> freeroute: Yeah...it's pretty funny...but it helped me understand what was going on with memory on my system.
<pcroque> freeroute: BTW the command: watch free -m should give you an update every 2 seconds of your real free memory.
<JadedJacob> morning
<JadedJacob> got the coffee on?
<Flazer> you know it
<JadedJacob> Hi Flazer, help me tweak lubuntu for performance.
<JadedJacob> :D
<JadedJacob> Man the boot time of lubuntu is amazing.
<JadedJacob> Flazer I'm just trying to tweak flash playpack
<JadedJacob> *back
<draioch> when trying to repair kernel from rescue mode from 11.10 iso when option to pick as device for root file for pass restore or does it matter, ta... /dev/sda1 or 2 or 5 or no use root file sys
<draioch> which option
<Flazer> sorry Jacob. was making bkfast. afk. as far as tweaking, I may not be your best man just yet. ;-)
<JadedJacob> All good
<JadedJacob> I'll read the ubuntuforums
<JadedJacob> and install a light weight browser to go along with tweaked lubuntu
<JadedJacob> Turning off a few processes, like bluetooth
<Flazer> that's what I would suggest. you can even remove packages you don't use. that's a little more advanced tho. I use chromium as my browser, which seems to work well
<JadedJacob> I want to be able to watch 480p content with out any dropped frames
<JadedJacob> well with out any stuttering.
<JadedJacob> Firefox 9 seems too much of a resource hog for my aging pentium 4 2.4ghz
<Flazer> so you're watching a video on say, YouTube, and you get stuttering? especially in fullscreen right?
<Flazer> I did some digging, and it sounds more like a Flash isn't optimized for Linux issue rather than a Lubuntu issue. another guy had the same sort of thing happen in Ubuntu. let me see what his fix was
<Flazer> "Another disappointment (although an expected one) is the performance of Flash under Linux. Under Windows XP, this machine shows almost no extra CPU usage when switching YouTube videos to full screen 480p. However, due to the sub-optimal performance of Flash on Linux, I couldn't even get smooth playback of 320p in full screen mode under Linux. In windowed mode, the performance was acceptable, and there is a partial work-around in the form
<Flazer> of FlashVideoReplacer."
<Flazer> m.linuxjournal.com/content/xubuntu-1110-and-my-netbook
<Flazer> the fix is an addon for Firefox.
<JadedJacob> Cool, I'll install Firefox as well, so I can compare flash performance.
<JadedJacob> Not even full screen video, just 360/480p youtube videos at their normal size.
<JadedJacob> stutter and lag
<Flazer> good idea. I had to run some terminal fommands to get chromium to add flash. by default it doesn't have it, probably to boost performance ;-)
<Flazer> commands
<JadedJacob> Flazer
<JadedJacob> Just reinstalled Lubuntu + updates + nvidia drivers
<JadedJacob> Flash playback is amazing now thanks to HTML5
<Flazer> ya?
<Flazer> good to hear. which browser
<Flazer> I was going to tell you to wait for HTML 5, but thought that would sound to asinine haha
<JadedJacob> lol spoke too soon, full screen flash made chromium crash
 * Flazer lets out a sigh
<Flazer> what about Firefox?
<JadedJacob> hmmm
<JadedJacob> How do I install firefox in lubuntu?
<phillw> JadedJacob: go into Synaptic Package Mananger and type firefox in the search part.
<JadedJacob> thanks
<valdur55> Where i can find this chat log?
<valdur55> This channel log*
<pcroque> valdur55: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<JadedJacob> Flazer: FlashVideoReplacer has been removed
<Flazer> ah, sorry
<valdur55> I am having problem with xdg-open http:// and ubutnu-bug fails with this problem.
<wxl> valdur55: you STILL haven't replied to the email
<valdur55> oh sorry.... alpha2 ... and dailly
<wxl> again, you still haven't replied to all the questions
<kanliot_> xdg-open works on my pc
<valdur55> xdg-open can't hadnle http://
<valdur55> xdg-open http://lubuntu.net
<valdur55> who can open this with lubuntu?
<valdur55> wxl, Check your command.... xdg-open and ubuntu-bug doesn't exist
<wxl> valdur55: why don't you try installing them :D
<valdur55> I mean.. package
<valdur55> wxl, and why i need use sudo for apt-policy
<valdur55> wxl, apt-cahe policy
<wxl> because you need sudo for every apt command valdur55
<valdur55> are you sure? apt-get source pakcage works nicely
<wxl> you're welcome to try it without
<Sentynel> apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<valdur55> and apt-source , i depens on working dir
<valdur55> install, update, clean, purge, autoremove is with sudo
<kanliot_> xdg-open http://lubuntu.net works fine here
<valdur55> oh.. just admin tasks.... i missed some commands
<Sentynel> you need root if you're making changes, basically; just reading the db is not a privileged operation
<valdur55> kanliot_, what version?
<kanliot_> precise
<valdur55> oh... but ubuntu-bug xdg-utils ?
<kanliot_> how do i get that
<valdur55> command: ubuntu-bug xdg-utils
<kanliot_> 2:~$ xdg-utils 1.10-rc1-2ubuntu6
<kanliot_> valdur did you get my email in the list about the scrollbars?
<kanliot_> if you did if you could test that for me
<valdur55> kanliot_, yea i got it... i need some free time to hack again with lubuntu dailly build :)
<kanliot_> it's quick to test
<kanliot_> cmon!
<venik212> I want to assign some function to the center button of a mouse-- how do I do that in Lubuntu?
<JadedJacob> Has anyone managed to get flash to run smoothly?
<holstein> JadedJacob: i have flash running smoothly on most everything... not on one via chip though... and several otherers are choppy with certain driver/kernel configurations
<venik212> anyone knows how to assign functions to mouse buttons in Lubuntu?
<kanliot_> openbox
<kanliot_> or that x config thing
<kanliot_> xbindkeys
<bioterror> probably from lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> never had urge to do that
<Flazer> got a weird bug. when I first boot up. the "start" button and the power button have a white background. if I change the background of the power to something else and then back it fixes it. only started happening in the last week
<venik212> Openbox allows very limited stuff regarding the mouse, AFAIK
<venik212> I looked
<venik212> yes-- I see that editing the lubuntu-rc.xml could do it.....  It would have been nice if the mouse & Keyboard app from the menu had some more features.. Oh well
<kanliot_> flazer iif you can reproduce it then file a bug
<kanliot_> most likely the dev wont be able to reproduce it
<kanliot_> on his pc or hers
<Flazer> gotcha, will do, just was seeing if anyone else had come across it
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I'm about to turn back to lubuntu
<Flazer> yeah?
<Flazer> welcome back
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> I've been running puppy linux for a while, but I there are advantages to full install and stability
<wxl> ew puppy linux
<Flazer> what kind of a system?
<silverarrow> its' not ew lol
<silverarrow> but it is mainly frugal install, and cd/usb boot
<silverarrow> it works, and it's really fast
<wxl> conceptually i like it, not actually
<Flazer> right, would be good for netbooks or limited hard drive storage
<silverarrow> lubuntu often boots better from full install
<Flazer> but you're looking to come back to lubuntu?
<silverarrow> or faster
<Flazer> yep
<silverarrow> yes, I am
<silverarrow> puppy is great for those who compile and tweak stuff
<Flazer> yeah, but you want a daily user distro, right?
<silverarrow> yes,
<Flazer> we're here to help
<silverarrow> I'm  about to burn 11.10
<JadedJacob> how can i close X server, so I can manually install nvidia drivers?
<Sentynel> JadedJacob: why are you manually installing nvidia drivers?
<Sentynel> that way lies pain
<JadedJacob> i'm sick of flash video not playing smoothly in full screen
<wxl> my understanding is that was a flash problem
 * holstein has been sick of flash period for years...
<Sentynel> but why install them manually?
<Sentynel> I'm not convinced updated drivers will help with that, but there's no reason to manually install
<wxl> holstein: why are you following me around irc? ;)
 * holstein high-fives wxl !
<Sentynel> JadedJacob: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates <- latest drivers packaged
<wxl> JadedJacob: proof you're barking up the wrong tree https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/346289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346289 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "MASTER: Choppy Flash playback in full screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> note it's a bug in the flashplugin
<wxl> which means it's a problem with adobe
<wxl> you're more likely to get an amendment to the consitution in the us than have them care a hoot about linux
<holstein> i would try other browsers too JadedJacob ... chrome has its own flash AFAIK
<wxl> i will admit that my experience with free flash has not been great :(
<Sentynel> also, check for html5 modes on the video player you're using (youtube provides html5 on a lot of videos, for example)
<wxl> html5 WILL work
<Sentynel> yet another alternative is to use a content downloader of some sort, e.g. the firefox extension DownloadHelper, and watch the downloaded video with VLC or something similar
<JadedJacob> holstein: You mean HTML5?
<Sentynel> bit of a pest, but it'll run a lot better
<JadedJacob> Sentynel, using a downloader, defeats the whole purpose of streaming
<kanliot_> actually flash runs pretty fast on my pc, even in 1920x
<Sentynel> JadedJacob: not really.. you can start watching while it's still downloading with any decent video player, for example
<holstein> JadedJacob: i mean flash... AFAIK, chrome, the actual chrome browser has its own flash
<holstein> you can try it for troubleshooting purposes, since that *way* easier than juggling drivers
<JadedJacob> *looks for his Windows XP install CD*
<JadedJacob> I want to install drivers manually for learing purposes.
<Sentynel> then back everything up and make sure you have a spare computer available while you're doing it.
<Sentynel> sudo stop lxdm from a tty should shut down x. in my experience there's a 50% chance of the driver install completely killing X, so have fun. and it'll break every time you update the kernel
<JadedJacob> OverrideGPUValidation=true seems to have helped
<Sentynel> er, I don't know what the switch does or what you fed it to but gpu validation is probably there for a reason.
<JadedJacob> I'm up from 2 fps in full screen to 12-19
<Sentynel> hrm, interesting
<Sentynel> there might be stability problems
<JadedJacob> the reason why i want to use a manual driver, is because it's an old card, and ubuntu is probably installing the latest version, released in 2011, i'm trying to install the driver released in 2007
<Sentynel> why do you imagine that would help?
<Flazer> Jacob, yeah i think it's like they're saying, flash...i'm on an EeePC with built in intel graphics and get the same problem
<Flazer> it's not a driver issue, it's a flash issue :(
<wxl> …and adobe doesn't care one bit about their linux userbase
<Flazer> ya
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to get blood out of a stone
<Flazer> just a bit
<JadedJacob> Right, so down with adobe, what other non-apple player can I use?
<wxl> !flash | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !Gnash | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<JadedJacob> thanks
<JadedJacob> I'm going to setup this system as a dual boot
<JadedJacob> Windows XP for Flash, lubuntu for everything else
<JadedJacob> i've installed the mozilla-plugin-gnash package, how can it it working in firefox
<phillw> JadedJacob: the Lord works in mysterious ways... :)
<JadedJacob> as in firefox is too recent?
<marnold> JadedJacob run dpkg -L mozilla-plugin-gnash
<marnold> if you want to know
<marnold> otherwise its magic
<kanliot> doesn't lubuntu have a beep on errors?
<bioterror> explain more
<kanliot> like control-g
<kanliot> or when i do something stupid in an app
<kanliot> you get that beep
<kanliot> it's in gnome
<bioterror> good for gnome
<bioterror> no, lubuntu has no "sound theme's"
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> i was typing control g i kinda miss it there
<kanliot> i'm gonna see if theres an faq for turning it on
<phillw> kanliot: not on our FAQ there is not.
<kanliot> man i guess some people don't like the beep
<bioterror> you're right
<bioterror> first thing I do when I log into windows installation is to change sound theme to no theme. and when I get desktop computer, I unplug the PCSPEACKER -cable
#lubuntu 2012-02-10
 * phillw is fed up of it already on Gnome! cannot wait to get lubuntu up and running :P
<Unit193> Done that...
<kanliot> maybe that's why we have no startup sound, no?
 * phillw also hates startup sound..
<kanliot> i miss the duh-nuh-nuh-nuh when shutting down windoze
<kanliot> wanna hear a stupid idea
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> buy a new AM3+ fx chip from amd online
<kanliot> and buy a AM3 motherboard
<kanliot> they don't work together....
<iceroot> kanliot: and what is your point?
<kanliot> my new fx chip is lonely after i sent the motherboard back
<paraxxo> hello
<paraxxo> which ubuntu disto is for weak computers kubuntu or xubuntu i got confused
<paraxxo> i mean lubuntu or xubuntu
<Silverlion> paraxxo you can use both
<Silverlion> lubuntu is more like Windows and xubuntu has a gui similar to gnome
<paraxxo> Silverlion: i want the one that'll boot the fastest
<paraxxo> and work the faster
<Silverlion> paraxxo i worked both distros and stayed with lubuntu
<Silverlion> and never regreted it
<paraxxo> so xubuntu & lubuntu are designed for weak computers ?
 * Silverlion nods
<paraxxo> and what is kubuntu
<paraxxo> ?
<Silverlion> kubuntu has gui called kde
<rss> hi, how to get scim running? to be able to switch languages using ctrl-space?
<pcybill> question: Im adding items via obmenu and was wondering what the command is to execute "run"?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know pcybill
<pcybill> No worries, I'll dig around some more, the pooch needs to go out for a bit if her pleading look is any indication :-) Thanks anyways
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<pcroque> Well, if pcybill comes back...I think the command is: lxpanelctl run
<Unit193> It is
<Viman> anybody got a problem running conky within LXDE? Like, when I run it from terminal, it doesn't load, instead it spits out "FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running!" Works well under GNOME, however.
<MrChrisDruif> Viman; I don't use conky on either Gnome or lxde
<Viman> but did you ever use it? (maybe in KDE, etc) or ever got that error message?
<MrChrisDruif> I've never used it
<MrChrisDruif> Viman; http://blog.lxde.org/?p=684
<Unit193> Conky works in LXDE
<Viman> hey thanks for the tip, but that's not really the problem. The config file is fine (runs in every other DE). What I don't know is why in LXDE the "server" doesn't start, making me unable to launch conky.
<Unit193> How are you running it?
<Viman> U193: it does. Or at least did, until like a week ago
<Viman> when it ran, I just wrote a script and ran with the command "conky"
<Viman> If you follow Chris's link, you will find a vanilla config that works with pcmanfm
<Viman> my problem is that i get an server not running error, which I can't understand at all, and conky never launches anumore
<Viman> anybody getting an error like this when launching conky? "FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running!"
<subh> hi i am getting this error how can i resolve it .. http://pastebin.com/Dh2DeF7E
<Unit193> Did you do a system upgrade? Is this a new install?
<Viman> subh: this happens to me too, but never hurts me
<Viman> you can go ahead and do `sudo apt-get upgrade` and the system will update normally
<Unit193> Well, nice thread on a few ways to fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890
<subh> but each time it is asking for verification
<subh> Unit193 : some are fixed but still getting invalid key for some lines
<Unit193> Did you fetch those keys as well?
<MrChrisDruif> !video
<ubot5`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrChrisDruif> I only needed one bots!
<MrChrisDruif> !graphics
<Silverlion> hey chris
<Viman> what about graphics do you need?
<MrChrisDruif> My friend Google already helped me ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<MrChrisDruif> Radeon Mobility X600
<Myrtti> damn.
<Unit193> Should I language you now? ;)
<Unit193> I could have done without the PMs though
<Myrtti> I already banged my fingers between laptop screen and keyboard
<Myrtti> so no need
<phillw> Myrtti: can you arrange that ubot5 no longer attends?
<Myrtti> I have no bot-fu, better just do as pangolin instructed on -irc
<Unit193> phillw: Working on that, give it a minute.
<phillw> Unit193: np :)
<phillw> Unit193: anything to stop you chatting with AlanBell :P
<david_j_r> Yo - got a touchpad issue - how would I load "synaptics driver", or should it already be there?
<freeroute> david_j_r: I have synaptics touchpad as well and it's working fine OOTB Lubuntu 11.10
<freeroute> damnit
<MrChrisDruif> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3
<freeroute> wow, definitely the weirder side of the Internet. wtf ubottu?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I needed the link freeroute
<MrChrisDruif> The second one
<freeroute> MrChrisDruif: seems like you needed it alot
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<freeroute> when I do apt-get install smartmontools apt apparently gives me an error saying E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<freeroute> even when I did apt-get clean
<freeroute> ...and apt-get autoremove
<freeroute> in fact, when I du -h /var/cache/apt/ it's only like 40mb
<Unit193> How much space do you have left on disk?
<freeroute> I'm waiting on the output of du -hs /
<freeroute> Unit193: free -m tells me I got about 2 gigs of free RAM
<freeroute> (it's a live environment btw)
<Unit193> df -h if anything
<Unit193> Well, simple way says you can delete something from there. :P
<freeroute> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/fTyGAprc
<freeroute> that's simply not possible since there is nothing in /var/cache/apt/archives/ :p
<Unit193> Well, / is 100% in use.
<freeroute> Unit193: oh you mean /cow?
<Unit193> Yes, it's mounted as root.
<freeroute> but how is that possible, I still have 2 gigs of free RAM, and RAM serves as disk space for the live environment no?
<freeroute> or is it a fixed amount?
<freeroute> I still have a lot of learn :/
<freeroute> *to
<freeroute> damnit
<Unit193> Doesn't quite seem like the normal boot to me, though.
<freeroute> it's a live environment made on Win7 using YUMI
<freeroute> I guess it has something to do with the limited size of casper rw. I should really address that one time
<tony_> I got a weird problem with my lubuntu installation. When I turn on my laptop(dell inspirion 1100) it goes into out boot but the screen appears all distorted. Yet, when I bring up the grub menu and select the first boot option the screen appears just fine. Am just wondering why
<tony_> auto boot
<oSand> Can anyone tell me what file I would "synclient Mousepad=blah" settings to to have it run on start up?
<wxl> oSand: i'm glad you asked :D
<wxl> one sec i have to remind myself the exact location
<wxl> oSand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Touchpad_settings
<oSand> Thanks very much, I'll give it a go
<freeroute> tony_: are you sure you have the latest kernel? apt-get dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel
<freeroute> after that, reboot
#lubuntu 2012-02-11
<Flazer> wxl: noob question, but i edit that autostart file using terminal?
<wxl> Flazer: or leafpad but you'd need to gksu
<wxl> so either lxterminal -> nano/vim/emacs/your editor of choice
<wxl> OR
<wxl> alt-f2 (run) gksu leafpad
<Flazer> been a while since i did that, so hold up, i may ask more noob questions haha
<Flazer> i just want to add in that disable touchpad while typing feature
<Flazer> cause the netbook trackpad gets in the way
<wxl> so are you saying you got it figured out or not?
<Flazer> i just edited it in leafpad
<Flazer> but how do i test it worked?
<wxl> you can run the commands in terminal to test how they work
<wxl> synclient [whatever]
<wxl> so… basically adding the @synwhatever to autostart makes it start when you login
<Flazer> right
<Flazer> did that
<wxl> so you can see how it works by logging back in :D
<Flazer> true true
<Flazer> give me a sec
<wxl> well doing a restart really
<wxl> so holdon
<Flazer> k
<wxl> if you just type "syndaemon -d -t" in lxterminal or run then you can see the effects right now
<wxl> without a restart or anything
<Flazer> it didn't do anything in terminal
<wxl> didn't say anything back at you or didn't do anything?
<Flazer> just another line
<wxl> did it change the behavior tho? :D
<Flazer> no
<Flazer> trackpad still works when typing
<Flazer> let me try a reboot
<Flazer> nope
<Flazer> but now tap to click doesn't work
<Flazer> and two finger scrolling doesn't work either lol
<wxl> sorry work is keeping me busy here Flazer :(
<Flazer> no worries. fixed by removing entry
<tony_> freeroute: I did that my question is more of why when my  laptop auto-boot it gets a distorted screen, yet when I bring up the grub menu and select the first option it boots into a normal resolution?
<snieznyjezdziec> hi all
<snieznyjezdziec> i  have a problme with downloading any program by using apt-get install
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Unable to locate package
<snieznyjezdziec> i think this some proxy problems
<snieznyjezdziec> any body can help with this
<snieznyjezdziec> even sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<bioterror> you get to irc with same computer?
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<snieznyjezdziec> yes i did
<bioterror> hah
<mysteriousdarren> are you sure the package exists?
<bioterror> you have some else where dpkg running
<mysteriousdarren> I did that the other day and not everything was installed so the packaged wouldn't install.
<mysteriousdarren> It did exist, but couldn't install
<snieznyjezdziec> im not sure.. how can i check this?
<mysteriousdarren>  what are you trying to install?
<bioterror> snieznyjezdziec, do you have any graphical installer open?
<bioterror> for example
<snieznyjezdziec> a started wityh audacious-3.2  and  tilda just to check is this problem with one or more porgrams
<snieznyjezdziec> only web browser is open
<paraxxo> anyone here ?
<mysteriousdarren> paraxxo: yes? how can we help you?
<paraxxo> mysteriousdarren: hi
<paraxxo> i want to change the screen resulution on my lubuntu
<paraxxo> because its on my netbook so it doesnt match
<paraxxo> sorry for my poor english i hope u'll understand
<mysteriousdarren> paraxxo: no worries, speak as clearly as you can works.
<paraxxo> so i tried to use that xrandr tutorial but i cant find the files it tells me to edit
<paraxxo> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<paraxxo> etc/gdm/Init/Default doesnt exists
<paraxxo> mysteriousdarren: what is gedit on lubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> paraxxo: your just changing the resolution is all? do you want the GUI or the CLI?
<paraxxo> mysteriousdarren: i cant choose 1024x768 on the GUI
<paraxxo> i need the netbook resulution
<mysteriousdarren> I just go to preferences->monitor settings is the fastest way from the GUI, but does your monitor support the other?
<paraxxo> mysteriousdarren: whats the gedit in lubuntu
<Unit193> leafpad
<Unit193> or if you want terminal, nano
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: can you help me out here, I am helping too many ppl at the same time.
<Unit193> You already said GUI is the best way.
<Unit193> paraxxo: Did you just try setting at that res for a one time thing first, see if it worked?
<paraxxo> Unit193: idk how to
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<paraxxo> Unit193: http://www.myapitips.com/2011/11/02/how-to-change-monitor-resolution-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<paraxxo> does .xprofile exist in lubuntu ?
<paraxxo> or it tells me to make one
<head_victim> paraxxo: it appears no one here currently knows the answer to your question. If the information isn't easily available elsewhere I'd suggest trying the mailing list for someone who might know more.
<head_victim> paraxxo: and I thought the details were in the topic but they're not. The mailing list details are at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<paraxxo> idk how to do that stuff
<paraxxo> only need to make my res 1024x600 16:9
<mysteriousdarren> paraxxo: try #ubuntu my brain is fried, they would know
<head_victim> paraxxo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95977/set-a-specific-screen-resolution-with-xrandr has half the answer - it would appear making it work on boot isn't solve din that part yet
<paraxxo> head_victim: but it doesnt say how to make it 16:9
<head_victim> paraxxo: surely changing the resolution in that line to what you want will make it 16:9
<head_victim> paraxxo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html is more step by step, change 1024x768 to whatever resolution you're trying to achieve.
<JadedJacob> Good evening lubuntu
<paraxxo> JadedJacob: hi
<JadedJacob> i fixed a stupid thermal problem
<JadedJacob> thank you bios update :}
<paraxxo> JadedJacob: do u know how can i see the installed application on lubuntu
<paraxxo> in*
<paraxxo> and startup application
<JadedJacob> more detail please
<JadedJacob> you could try asking in #ubuntu it's a lot more active.
<JadedJacob> Are you asking about what process/services load during startup?
<freeroute> Does anyone ever used the smartmontools package? In particular the badblocks? I'm doing "badblocks -nsv -p2 -o ./badblocks_result /dev/sdc" and it fails to show me the block numbers which are already checked (implicitly specified by -s handle). It's an external USB HDD (eIDE) with an NTSF format.
<gdea73> Hey, does anyone know where I can (re) download Lubuntu 10.10 alternate?
<gdea73> The download links and torrents provided are broken / do not work, and my localised copy of the ISO is I think corrupted
<gdea73> (I've burned it twice, and the boot image is supposedly corrupt each time. I burned the discs slowly from 2 different computers.)
<gdea73> phillw: the links on phillw.net are broken as well :/
<MrChrisDruif> gdea73; the links on the lubuntu wiki aren't working?
<MrChrisDruif> gdea73; is lubuntu 10.10 the only viable option for you?
<gdea73> MrChrisDruif: I don't believe so... let me check again
<gdea73> I am downloading 11.10 alternate now, I suppose I could use this, I just thought 10.10 would be optimal for slower computers.
<MrChrisDruif> Why would you think so gdea73 ?
<gdea73> Wasn't there that problem with CPUs that are pre-PIII after a certain release of Ubuntu... ?
<gdea73> well I might as well try. I'm going to be installing on my old server, the Pentium 4, first, which could probably run the standard Ubuntu distribution anyway
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; you know about that right? ^
<gdea73> After which I was to experiment with my PII with 128MB of RAM.
<gdea73> Which I figured may run better with a slightly older version. But I may be entirely wrong.
<tony_> site:linuxtracker.org lubuntu alternate 10.10
<gdea73> I attempted to download the ISO from that torrent but I received no data after a couple of hours.
<gdea73> this was the wiki link, which still is broken, I think: http://phillw.net/lubuntu-10.10-alternate.iso
<MrChrisDruif> gdea73; "As support for the i386, i486, i586 chipsets has been dropped from both the kernel and GCC by Ubuntu from the 10.10 series onwards, lubuntu will continue to backport to the ppa updates for 10.04. 10.04 Has all the details."
<gdea73> MrChrisDruif: cool, that's a relief. I may as well try the newest version on the P2 as well to see how it works. ;)
<gdea73> (besides that thing is driving me insane; I'm probably going to take it apart and get rid of the case, replace it with a P3, haha)
<Gege71> hello , ... is there any firewall GUI installed on lubuntu ? or should i install it myself ?
<MrChrisDruif> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<MrChrisDruif> Gege71; ^
<MrChrisDruif> In Lubuntu is hence also no GUI firewall installed Gege71
<Gege71> thank you <MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome Gege71 ^_^
<Gege71> could anyone try this command : ping6 www.yahoo.com
<Gege71> i have this result : unknown host
<Gege71> strange since http://test-ipv6.com/ says that i have a vald IPv6 adress
<MrChrisDruif> Gege71; try "ping -c 6 www.yahoo.com"
<MrChrisDruif> I think the error was trying "ping6" instead of "ping -c 6"
<Gege71> it works, but -c 6 means "-count 6"
<Gege71> not ipv6 :)  right ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ah
<MrChrisDruif> With me I get "No IPv6 address detected" on the site you mentioned, so I couldn't check
<MrChrisDruif> I thought you meant that
<Gege71> maybe should you try to make it work ? http://www.worldipv6launch.org/  :)
<Gege71> going to diner ... brb
<MrChrisDruif> -I interface address
<MrChrisDruif>               Set  source address to specified interface address. Argument may
<MrChrisDruif>               be numeric IP address or name of device. When pinging IPv6 link-
<MrChrisDruif>               local address this option is required.
<Gege71> aah
<Gege71> i should read carefully the help then
<Gege71>  thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Gege71; it was in "man ping" not "ping -h"
<Gege71> MrChrisDruif> last thing about IPv6 : "ping6 www.google.com" works because google is "ipv6 ready", but not yahoo ... :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, so yahoo was to blame ^_^
<calamari> hi. how can I adjust the size of the fonts used in gnome applications?
<MrChrisDruif> calamari; same place all the fonts are changed?
<calamari> gues I should file a bug then?
<calamari> change the one in the lubuntu dialog and it didn't do anything
<kanliot> exactly what did you do and what did you expect?
<calamari> I went to Preferences > Customize Look and Feel. Widget tab. At the bottom I clicked "Default font" and changed the settings then clicked OK then clicked Apply. I expected the fonts to change on the taskbar, my programs, etc. Nothing changed. I tried closing my programs and reopening them but that also did not work. Have not tried rebooting.
<kanliot> yeah that's a known bug with the taskbar
<kanliot> try changing the icon size that's the workaround
<kanliot> you have to rightclick to get taskbar properties
<calamari> I actually did change the icon size
<kanliot> change it enough and the font will change
<calamari> however, my other programs aren't the taskbar
<kanliot> like i do
<calamari> like xchat
<kanliot> what other programs
<calamari> pidgin
<kanliot> xchat has it's own font settings
<kanliot> donno pdgin
<calamari> the desktop icons
<calamari> the file manager
<kanliot> file manager should be working after you did look and feel
<kanliot> desktop might require you to log out, login
<calamari> maybe I should just reboot .. but that shouldn't really be necessary imo.. still I will try it
<kanliot> gl
<calamari> thanks! :) and thanks for your ideas
#lubuntu 2012-02-12
<downbeam> hey bio
<bioterror> evening
<downbeam> time is it in europe?
<bioterror> 02:12
<downbeam> it's 5 here
<downbeam> does anyone know how to run eternal lands on lubuntu?
<bioterror> chmod +x binaryfile
<bioterror> ./binaryfile
<downbeam> ?
<bioterror> cmod +x gives the file execute permissions
<bioterror> chmod
<Sentynel> eternal lands is packaged for ubuntu by one of the devs
<Sentynel> https://launchpad.net/~pjbroad/+archive/ppa
<bioterror> thank you Sentynel
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands
<jgomo3> Hi. I just installed lubuntu 11.04 in a Acer ASPIRE ONE D257-13685. What i did was a boot usb disk with dd if=le.iso of=/dev/ledisk, then booted with the usb disk and choosed install. In the end i received a fatal error because grub could not be installed in /dev/sda. This is logical because /dev/sda is the usb disk at the install moment and /dev/sdb is the harddrive. The error message presented me the option to choose another device to
<bioterror> sounds weird
<jgomo3> install grub and i choosed /dev/sdb. After that, rebooted the machine but it doesn't boot. I can boot the live lubuntu from my usb and mount the hard drive, and i can see the system installed, so i think it is a grub problem. How can i repair that?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> boot into your live sessions
<bioterror> run for example
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> and you will se list of drives
<bioterror> if your hard drive is /dev/sdb
<bioterror> then you run command: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<jgomo3> indeed /dev/sdb is still my harddrive. After the grub-install, i get this message: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> sounds like you have to do chrooting
<bioterror> you need to mount your /dev/sdb to /mnt
<jgomo3> /dev/dsb or /dev/sdb#? where # is a number
<bioterror> then mount with -o bind optins /sys/ /proc/ /dev to your /mnt/
<bioterror> jgomo3, good point, your /
<bioterror> you have to have access /boot
<bioterror> jgomo3, http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<jgomo3> Ok, thank you. I'm on it
<bioterror> first time it might feel a little akward ;)
<jgomo3> i can't mount by now, but i'll figure how to resolve that
<jgomo3> mounted... keep going
<bioterror> then mount your live sessions /dev /proc and /sys to /mnt
<bioterror> with that --bind
<bioterror> I think you will manage from this on, I'm off to bed as it's 04:13
<jgomo3> bioterro: thank you so much! good rest
<bioterror> remember to umount them too!
<jgomo3> ok, i'll try again. I think it installed the grub, but boot in a "minimal bash-lik line editing" interface of GRUB
<bioterror> sounds like grub.cfg is pointing to wrong drive or something
<bioterror> and grub cant find those files
<bioterror> as it thinks its looking stuff from sdb, but it should be looking from sda
<bioterror> quite a mess
<jgomo3> bioterror: for a better understanding: boot with the usbdisk, choose "boot from first hard drive" and boot again the usbdisk. XD
<bioterror> could work
<bioterror> but usually usb drives are sdb when you're about to install it
<bioterror> I cant figure out why it's sda now
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> my wife wakesup soon :D
<jgomo3> bioterror: really apreciate your help.
<jgomo3> bioterror: XD, good night... i mean, morning
<bioterror> I'm using legacy grub atm.
<bioterror> but I have line
<bioterror> root   (hd0,4)
<bioterror> and you should check for something like that, stating about 0,1
<bioterror> or 0,0
<jgomo3> thank you. I'll try something like that in the minimal grub shell.
<bioterror> yeah, hd0,0
<jgomo3> bioterror: but now, please: go sleep XD
<jgomo3> XD
<freeroute> I can't point my finger to it, but it seems there's always something wrong with the DNS when I'm on Lubuntu which let's websites load slow from time to time
<jgomo3> Done. Used: boot-repair http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-live-cd-usb/
<scanuks> anyone here ?
<scanuks> i did horribole mistake
<scanuks> i installed grandr and i pressed SCREEN OFF by mistake and now its alla blank screen
<scanuks> black screen
<scanuks> cant see anything
<rschirin> ciao a tutti
<iceroot> from which package is the nm-applet-icon coming we are seeing in lxpanel?
<iceroot> i want to correct this bug, at the moment its against lxpanel which seems to be wrong because its also affecting other programs like evolution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/926383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 926383 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Icons with white background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Timo_> Hi! I'm using Lubuntu, and my PCManFM just crashed out of nothing :(
<Timo_> it doens't work anymore. Also a login/logout didn't help :(
<Timo_> I just figured out I'd try a reboot, I'll be back
<scanuks> i have a problem , i downloaded a app called 'grandr" its a GUI interface for xrandr , and by mistake i clicked SCREEN OFF , and now i see only a blank screen =\
<zgr> How to get video thumbnails in pcmanfm?
<kanliot> is pcmanfm as buggy in precise as i think it is?
<Silverlion> kanliot no idea ^^
<kanliot> it makes me worry seriously if it's gonna be crashing like this on release day
<freeroute> kanliot: open home dir as regular user, then try creating a dir in regular user home dir by root (while having the window open), then refresh (F5) pcmanfm window ---> INSTACRASH
<freeroute> at least, when I ran irssi for the first time (as normal user), it created .irssi in my home dir while I had the window open being in home dir, when I refreshed it, the whole window disappeared lol
<Silverlion> hey nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> slow-motion: hi there
<slow-motion> hi Silverlion
<Chrismeister> Is it possible to install beryl emerald on lubuntu?
<valdur55> xcompmgr , compiz ... yea it's possible
<valdur55> Just open package manager and install it!
<Chrismeister> valdur55: ah, i want glassy like windows. And I found a themefile for "Beryl emerald"
<Chrismeister> this is an example
<Chrismeister> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero+Emerald?content=68889
<valdur55> Chrismeister, it's emerald window manager
<valdur55> sudo apt-get install emerald
<Chrismeister> oh, i will set up my lubuntu pc and try that!
<pangolin> hey spotterdox
<pangolin> spotterdox: what is the error you are getting when trying to install irssi?
<spotterdox> hi
<spotterdox> E: Unable to locate package irssi
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi
<pangolin> hmm, I think I forgot to tell you to try installing after doing update :/
<pangolin> hopefully that works
<spotterdox> irssi is better for weak computers right?
<pangolin> it is text based so yes requires less resources
<spotterdox> the update manager wants me to download 177mb , is it important ?
<Unit193> If you're new to it, http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi should do a world of good.
<pangolin> probably :)
<pangolin> it should list the packages it wants to download, is irssi in them?
<spotterdox> i already have installed it Unit193's command worked
<pangolin> cool
<pangolin> sorry I missed a step earlier
<spotterdox2> pangolin: yes its very friendly
<spotterdox2> kinda need to figure out how to make colorfull nicknames
<pangolin> there are irssi plugins you can use for that, but check out the link Unit193 gave you
<spotterdox> ok
<Unit193> If you plan to use it remotely, http://jonathanbeluch.com/blog/2011/03/remote-notify-irssi-screen/
<spotterdox> Unit193: this irssi supports ssl connection , and theres is a "beep" plugin ?
<spotterdox> or anything that highlights the chat bar
<spotterdox> window bar
<spotterdox> or wnything
<spotterdox> pangolin: ?
<pangolin> spotterdox: I don;t use irssi but I believe so. for more irssi specific help you can join #irssi
<spotterdox> nice
<Viman> does anybody know how to make a deb file including the dependencies? I know checkinstall makes the file, but doesn't include anything.
<spotterdox> pangolin: u still here ?
<pangolin> spotterdox: I am sorta.
<spotterdox> pangolin: sorry for bothering you but i need help with somthing
<pangolin> just ask :)
<spotterdox> pangolin: as i already said , im new to linux and im trying to install Hebrew (a language) for irssi but this is like chinise for me :http://www.fifi.org/doc/irssi-gnome/README-HEBREW
<spotterdox> i think this is a tutorial for expert users
<Viman> spotter: does it need to be irssi? or can you use another client?
<AlanBell> spotterdox: maybe try asking in the #ubuntu-il channel, bidirectional support is not well understood in most english language channels
<spotterdox> irssi because i like this client and it good for weak computers
<spotterdox> AlanBell: #ubuntu-il is dead
<AlanBell> oh, I didn't know that
<AlanBell> tried their mailing list? I thought it was an active team at one point
<Viman> pidgin is pretty light, but this is the first time I've heard of irssi. I'll give it a try
<spotterdox> AlanBell: and its like 00/45 here
<spotterdox> and i need to wake up early to go to the army lol
<spotterdox> bleh..
<spotterdox> Viman: im new to irssi too :P
<praxxesd> kewl
<praxxesd> hmm
<praxxesd> so
<praxxesd> Viman: you figured out ?
<Viman> sorry, fired what out?
<Viman> *figured
<praxxesd> about irssi hebrew'
<Viman> no, sorry.
<praxxesd> oh kk
<praxxesd> im trying to see what i need to do http://www.fifi.org/doc/irssi-gnome/README-HEBREW
<praxxesd> 1.  FriBidi, a free implementation of the Unicode BiDi algorithm). See http://imagic.weizmann.ac.il/~dov/freesw/FriBidi/
<praxxesd> weird
<AlanBell> stlsaint: o/ hi, got a sec?
<stlsaint> AlanBell: hey yes
#lubuntu 2013-02-04
<timgd> why is lubuntu booting into unity?
<fomg-optimize> Hi! I am having issues with access time and somewhat transfer speed on my SSD. I have discard on file system and have run trim manually repeatedly. This is how it looks http://temp-share.com/show/f3Yg9hjkn. I have the same jitter no matter what scheduler I use. How does it look for you? Run gnome disks benchmark please if you have the time?
<fomg-optimize> THis stuff is driving me nuts :)
<markveidemanis> Where does lubuntu read for the start menu (the root files)
<arvislacis> Hello all, I have problem with my backlights on my netbook with Lubuntu 12.10.
<arvislacis> Any help for me?
<j_russell> hi all, looking for some assistance, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 12.10 on a Fujitsu Lifebook C-2220 (Pentium 4 - 2.40GHz, 215MB ram).  I'm installing from a USB drive. I reach the "Where are you?" page, click continue, and get the error ubi-timezone failed with exit code 1. Any suggestions?
<wxl> why does everyone who wants help just ask and leave?
<genii-around> wxl: Kids. No patience these days.
#lubuntu 2013-02-05
<hpuser4466> Printer isn't working.  Trying to print document with Inkscape.   The printer setup detects my printer, shows job is processing, but no printing.
<holstein> i would remove inkscape from the equation
<holstein> hpuser4466: open something simple like gedit or leafpad, or whatever text editor
<holstein> just type "test" or paste something in
<hpuser4466> remove inkscape?!?!  I love inkscape! I want to print a full colour instruction manual with images.
<holstein> hpuser4466: ?
<holstein> hpuser4466: from the equation
<hpuser4466> nooooo
<holstein> hpuser4466: you have no reason to test printing and inscape
<holstein> hpuser4466: you literally close inkscape for a minute, ok?
<holstein> hpuser4466: dont "uninstall" it
<hpuser4466> ok.
<holstein> hpuser4466: just test printing with something else.. such as gedit, or leafpad.. or whatever text editor you are used to
<hpuser4466> testing leafpad...
<holstein> hpuser4466: has this printer ever printed?
<holstein> hpuser4466: in linux... in this install of lubuntu... also, can it self print a test page?
<hpuser4466> yes i use the printer all the time..inkscape is trouble though..
<hpuser4466> Leafpad prints.
<holstein> hpuser4466: ok.. so its *not* the printer then
<holstein> hpuser4466: in inkscape, what are you printing?
<hpuser4466> a default document with text and images linked
<holstein> hpuser4466: can you export what you are doing to something else and print? export to pdf or something?
<hpuser4466> yes, i'll try pdf
<holstein> hpuser4466: images linked?
<hpuser4466> inkscape has optiion to link or embed images.
<hpuser4466> maybe linking is the problem?  Anyway I'll save the document as pdf and print that.  brb
<hpuser4466> That worked!  Printout is clear and sharp.  Thanks
<holstein> hpuser4466: ok.. so its something to do with that inkscape project
<hpuser4466> yes, i'm guessing the linked images cause problems.  I'll try embedded next time.
<holstein> could be the linking, though i would expect it to work if its an option.. you can decide how far you want to go with troublshooting and reporting... but you know its not an issue with the printer now
<hpuser4466> it's a HP PSC 1210 which works very well in linux.
<holstein> also, "remove from the equation" is not "remove from the computer"
<hpuser4466> hehe.
<hpuser4466> Actually saving as .pdf is a good option because it creates a readable file of my instruction manual along with a printed copy.  :- )
<holstein> cheers!... enjoy
<hpuser4466> It's an instruction manual for Android and Ubuntu, for a sales pc.
<solarcloud> Unit193: ping.
<solarcloud> Sory may have the wrong bloke that I'm trying to contact .. Looking for Michael Hall of Ubuntu TV...
<Unit193> solarcloud: Yeah, that's not me.
<vvo> hi all
<vvo> Im searching for a way to stream to my hifi in bluetooth
<vvo> Iam connected to the bluetooth device but can't stream to it, sound goes out from my speakers
<Unit193> vvo: I'd recommend trying out pulseaudio for bluetooth sound, pavaucontrol.
<vvo> Yes it seems to be the way
<vvo> just installed pavucontrol
<vvo> Can't start it
<vvo> ah
<vvo> I need to specifically install pulseaudio AND pavucointrol
<vvo> I thought it was a dependency
<Unit193> It's not?  Hrm...
<vvo> nope
<vvo> well
<vvo> installed pulseaudio
<vvo> and pavucontrol
<vvo> bluetooth applet show that Im connected to bluetooth headset
<vvo> but audio device does not show up in pavucontrol
<holstein> vvo: i can route to my BT headset in pavucontrol
<holstein> vvo: i would get the application playing audio via pulse, then look for routing that output from that application to the BT device
<vvo> ok Managed to do it
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio is generally where I go for pulse, but I don't have bluetooth audio.
<vvo> you need http://askubuntu.com/questions/223136/pavucontrol-doesnt-show-bluetooth-headset
<vvo> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<vvo> and voila
<holstein> i must have just had that from something elst vvo
<Unit193> Ah, good to know!
#lubuntu 2013-02-06
<hpuser4466> No sound in Lubuntu 12.04.   Audio chips:  ALI M5451.  Alsamixer volume is up/unmuted.  How to fix?
<hpuser4466> Laptop: IBM Thinkpad R40e
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> hpuser4466: might want to try pulseaudio
<holstein> hpuser4466: i might load up an ubuntu or xubuntu live CD and test with pulse
<holstein> hpuser4466: did sound ever work?
<hpuser4466> I don't know if sound works. I just bought this used laptop and testing the sound.
<hpuser4466> ok..will try a different distro.
<holstein> hpuser4466: so, not only have you never had sound working in this install, you are not sure if the hardware is functional
<holstein> hpuser4466: im not suggesting you try a different distro
<holstein> hpuser4466: im suggesting you try pulse.. and you can do that with a live CD from a distro that is using pulse, if you dont want to install pulse
<hpuser4466> ok.
<hpuser4466> Also, what USB sound cards work with lubuntu 12.04?  I'm looking at cheap ones on ebay.
<holstein> hpuser4466: anything alsa supports
<hpuser4466> i see no-name brand cards for $3.88 but i'm unsure.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont think your internal card is not supported though
<holstein> hpuser4466: open a terminal and type
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> if you see output, your card *should* work
<holstein> hpuser4466: do you see output?
<hpuser4466> i see card 0:  A5451 [ALI 5451]
<holstein> hpuser4466: ok.. so, its likely you just are not used to the settings in lubuntu
<hpuser4466> i'm familiar with alsamixer and selected the card with f6.  but no sound.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would suggest reading the rest of that link above ^^ and consider trying live CD's til you get something that just works, so you know the hardware works
<hpuser4466> ok. I'll also check bios to make sure nothing is disabled.  Thanks.
<holstein> if it were disabled in the bios, it shouldnt show in lspci or aplay -l
<holstein> check there though.. also, try keyboard shortcuts.. check the gui mixer
<holstein> hpuser4466: toggle mute and unmute
<holstein> hpuser4466: try with headphones
<hpuser4466> yes, i pressed the hardware volume buttons, unmute and tested headphones. Nothing works.
<holstein> hpuser4466: trust no labels in alsa mixer
<holstein> hpuser4466: nothing has worked *yet*
<hpuser4466> off to check bios and pulse...
<holstein> good luck
<hpuser4466> OK I tested audio in the bios and sound works, so it's not a hardware fault.
<hpuser4466> Testing fedora 15 with pulse shortly.
<hpuser4466> From past experience F15 worked well with old audio chipsets.
<holstein> hpuser4466: the linux kernel is the linux kernel.. but ubuntu supports what it can out of the box
<holstein> i dont think its a hardware support issue...
<hpuser4466> i noticed that sudo alsa reload mentioned faulty modules
<holstein> hpuser4466: you shouldnt have to do any of that
<hpuser4466> tried to reload the alsa daemon.
<holstein> right,, but you shouldnt have to, is what im saying.. i dont..
<holstein> though, had a via chip that was challenging
<hpuser4466> can i install a different audio subsystem ?
<holstein> hpuser4466: sure.. i would try pulse on top of alsa.. since its the big one that you have probably used before, and you can use pavucontrol
<holstein> hpuser4466: whats going to make all the difference support-wise is the kernel version and the alsa version... doesnt really matter the distro
<holstein> those are generally common to all the distros
<hpuser4466> are pulse and alsa the only audio systems available for linux?
<holstein> hpuser4466: no
<holstein> hpuser4466: but, i dont think that is the issue
<holstein> hpuser4466: do you have *any* live CD laying around?
<holstein> i would just start throwing them in.. i would get knoppix... knoppix is a nice diagnostic disc
<hpuser4466> i think the problem is the snd modules in lubuntu
<hpuser4466> because alsa told me they were faulty
<hpuser4466> OK distro hopping time.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont think so
<holstein> hpuser4466: you were given some output in a terminal.. that doesnt mean there is an error
<holstein> hpuser4466: you can find debug verbage.. doenst mean there is any problems
<hpuser4466> unless there's a driver conflict i need to blacklist something.
<holstein> hpuser4466: more likely, the driver has been pulled.. or support dropped from alsa
<hpuser4466> What other audio systems are there?
<hpuser4466> oss still work?
<holstein> hpuser4466: none as popular, or well supported as alsa/pulse
<hpuser4466> what about a soundblaster usb card?
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would literally open up whatever live CD you have. if you have an old ubuntu 8.04
<holstein> 10.04...
<holstein> hpuser4466: when you say "i choose the device in f6" i wouldnt trust those labels
<hpuser4466> How long is 10.04 supported?
<wxl> hpuser4466: which driver you using?
<hpuser4466> hang on, i'll reboot lubuntu.
<holstein> hpuser4466: im not talking about using it... im just talking about hearing sound from your device
<wxl> hpuser4466: furthermore what specific output do you get from lspci re: audio chip?
<holstein> hpuser4466: i dont think you should use 10.04
<holstein> if you follow that link i gave, you can see what chip you have, and let wxl know
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main is a nice list of what is available with alsa
<holstein> wxl: aplay -l card 0:  A5451 [ALI 5451]
<wxl> well here's info about the supposed chip on that machine: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/AD1981B which may have relevance if and only if it is indeed the right chip. thinkwiki's been a good source for thinkpad info in my experience (i have one)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491158
<holstein> ^^ "well i dont really know what i did, but it works now"
<wxl> snd-atiixp is supposedly the right chip
<holstein> thats what i think..i think its a UI issue.. i think the sound is fine, its just a matter of finding the right button. i would load up whatever live CD you are used to using and get audio just working..
<wxl> s/chip/driver/
<wxl> and note the buttons are independent of alsamixer
<hpuser4466> can't see ali 5451 on the alsa Matrix website
<wxl> use lspci
<holstein> hpuser4466: doesnt mean its "not" supported... aplay is more what alsa is using
<holstein> hpuser4466: if you get output from aplay, then alsa is "seeing" the device
<wxl> lspci -v will also tell you what kernel driver is being used
<hpuser4466> it says i'm using kernel modules:  snd-ali5451
<hpuser4466> aplay gave a segmentation fault
<hpuser4466> alsa corrupted?
<holstein> hpuser4466: maybe... reinstall it if you want
<hpuser4466> ok
<holstein> hpuser4466: dont run aplay though...
<holstein> hpuser4466: aplay -l is the command i asked you to run
<holstein> that lists what alsa *is* seeing
<holstein> so, you should have sound
<holstein> hpuser4466: lspci can list audio hardare that alsa is not using
<holstein> hpuser4466: the way your system is reporting... the audio harware is present, the driver is loaded, and alsa is using it
<wxl> what is the info on the chip in lspci? besides the driver..
<hpuser4466> sorry i'm chatting in wiindows 7..I'll have to login with ubuntu to paste results.
<hpuser4466> lubuntu.
<holstein> hpuser4466: when you are ready to solve the issue, let one of the volunteers know.. cheers!
<hpuser-II> Result of lspci -v
<hpuser-II>  Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
<hpuser-II> 	Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad R40e
<hpuser-II> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<hpuser-II> 	I/O ports at 8800 [size=256]
<hpuser-II> 	Memory at e8012000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<hpuser-II> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<hpuser-II> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_ali5451
<hpuser-II> 	Kernel modules: snd-ali5451
<hpuser4466> PS:  I'm using the Lubuntu 12.04 live CD installer. I also installed all updates.
<hpuser4466> Never had this problem with ubuntu-mini.iso + ubuntu-lxde-desktop.
<holstein> hpuser4466: then use that
<holstein> hpuser4466: lubntu *is* ubuntu.. but if you are getting LXDE and ubuntu some other way that is working, use it
<holstein> hpuser4466: i thought this was a new machine? one that you hadnt used before?
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu and Ubuntu+ubuntu-lxde-desktop are not the same.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i didnt say they were
<holstein> hpuser4466: i said lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> and if you are having better luck using LXDE with ubuntu another way, go for it
<hpuser4466> first, what packages to i remove and re-install alsa?
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would open the package manager of your choice and search "alsa".. for me, i usually use synaptic for that
<hpuser-II> Does Lubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep, sure does.
<holstein> hpuser4466: there are no lubuntu repos.. only ubuntu ones that all the official distros use
<wxl> interesting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsAli
<holstein> yeah, i usuallly just open alsamixer and tweak *everything*
<holstein> you cant trust those labels either
<hpuser-II> well aplay segfaults so i'm assuming alsa is corrupted. What's the alsa metapackage that removes everything alsa related?
<wxl> there's almost no info about these chips anywhere
<onto> Hi! How would I start jackd on boot?
<holstein> hpuser-II: i would just search for alsa in a package manager and remove what you want, but that wont get you support
<hpuser-II> oh no, i removed alsa-base and it wants to remove lubuntu desktop.
<holstein> onto: i would check KXstudio.. its a distro with packages and ppa's that starts JACK on boot
<holstein> hpuser-II: thats fine, if you have LXDE installed, and dont want lubuntu anyway
<holstein> onto: i would just start it.. even with the pulse dbus situation we have now, i wouldnt bother
<onto> holstein: I don't think I want to install a full distro just to configure jack :\
<Unit193> lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, doesn't matter if you remove it or not.
<holstein> onto: jack doesnt need to run as root though
<hpuser-II> ok, so lxde will still boot?
<holstein> onto: i didnt imply you should.. what im suggesting is you "check into it" since it *is* a distro that starts jack
<holstein> onto: you can emulate it
<holstein> onto: or, add the ppa's if you need
<onto> holstein: ah, I am sorry for the misunderstanding
<holstein> onto: no worries
<holstein> onto: try, #opensourcemusicians and keep in mind, JACK is not intended to run that way
<holstein> hpuser-II: i dont know what you have.. if you have lxde installed, you can still use it.. if it gets removed you can reinstall it.. removeing alsa is *not* going to help you
<onto> holstein: I have configured alsa to be routed through jack (with a loopback device) so I just need it as a convenience (so I don't have to remember to start it everytime)
<holstein> onto: we just implemented that with pulse as well
<onto> holstein: oh, I am not using pulse since it had caused me enough headaches some time back
<holstein> onto: still, JACK is not intentended to be the main audio server
<holstein> onto: sure.. i have headaches with computers and audio.. with pulse.. with alsa.. with whatever
<holstein> onto: im not trying to say what you should do... just offering resources and facts
<holstein> i use jack ... i make money using JACK
<onto> holstein: of course :)
<holstein> i dont use the pulse to jack bridge.. nor the alsa to jack bridge
<holstein> but, kxstudio does... out of the box.. and folks in #opensourcemusicians do the alsa bridging
<holstein> JACK is not running as root, so when you get a nice JACK startup script, you can just autostart that.. in theory
<holstein> but, again... its not intended for that
<holstein> i also use different jack profiles depending on the latency i need
<onto> holstein: How have you set it up?
<holstein> onto: i just use it
<holstein> i set it up low and high latency
<holstein> different presets
<holstein> i dont need/want jack autostarting
<holstein> i like to see it start and have my firewire device initialize
<onto> oh
<onto> holstein: Thank you for the information. I think I'll take your advise. :)
<prpl> how do I determine the 6 digit color code of 'the' lubuntu desktop ?
<prpl> wallpaper
<Sail> anyone on?
<faLUCE> hi, how can I adjust the keyboard sensitivity ?
<phillw> faLUCE: Menu --> Preferences --> Keyboard and Mouse
<phillw> Select the Keyboard tab to alter the settings (it includes an area to 'try the settings out on').
<faLUCE> phillw: in this way I can't set he sensistivity. I can only adjust the repetitions on the same key
<phillw> I don't have a touch sensitive keyboard, mine is the old fashioned press a key version. Sorry.
<Noskcaj> phillw, before i have to go to school, please try and make the lubuntu twitter more active.
<graydon> hey so im sure you guys have heard this question before because i thnk its a known bug, but i cant get empathy to work in LXDE. it tells me i need to add an account but in order to do it i have to manually enter gnome-control-center credentials
<graydon> even when i do that it just tells me network error
<graydon> so how do i fix it
<phillw> graydon: the only details with any sort of proposed resolution are at http://askubuntu.com/questions/202514/how-can-i-manage-empathy-online-accounts-in-lubuntu-12-10 (The last comment details a need to edit the *desktop file to have it show in lxde / lubuntu).
<graydon> have you gotten this to work? because even when i go to the proper gnome account control and add the accounts it still wont give me a connection
<graydon> ill try it anyways
<graydon> it would be even better if there was another messenger for linux that had windows live messenger and facebook chat
<graydon> but i dont think there is
<graydon> only windows has one
<wxl> bitlbee works good :)
<wxl> but frankly pidgin can do anything you want
<Unit193> Pidgin and finch support quite a bit, there's also that other one that used libpurple backend, mozilla based I think?
<wxl> facebook is jabber as far as what i remember (xmpp)
<wxl> but here: https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<graydon> ok ill go check the ubuntu software center
<graydon> oh sweet
<wxl> pidgin is part of lubuntu, btw.
<graydon> so pidgin has facebook and msn messenger
<graydon> actually im not really using lubuntu
<wxl> natively uses msn
<wxl> but there are alternatives, too
<graydon> i installed ubuntu onto a netbook and then installed LXDE because the lag was so bad
<wxl> you should look here https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins#AdditionalProtocols
<wxl> then you should just do lubuntu or at least clear off the unnecessary ubuntu cruft
<wxl> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> !info pidgin-facebookchat
<ubottu> pidgin-facebookchat (source: pidgin-facebookchat): Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.69-2.1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 119 kB
<wxl> oh ho
<wxl> well played
<Unit193> Many plugins are in the repo, actually.
<phillw> I use the inbuilt msn one okay, just not for video chat.
<graydon> the only thing i dont like about lubuntu or lxde is that i cant search for apps like i can through the unity dash
<graydon> that was a pretty convenient feature
<wxl> graydon: there's a performance price you pay for that to a degree
<wxl> i just alt-f2 and start typing the first few letters of whatever command i need
<graydon> does that search app names as well
<graydon> nothing happened
<graydon> lol
<Unit193> graydon: You may be able to use xfce4-appfinder ?
<graydon> sounds good ill check that out as well
<graydon> thanks guys
<Unit193> As far as I know it isn't like dash, but I've never used dash.
<graydon> uh sorry guys im kind of new to linux, but how can i iadd the resources and install these plugins from terminal
<graydon> i dont see any code in the plugin info pages there for installation
<wxl> graydon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pidgin-facebookchat
<graydon> thanks
<flyback-> I guess the issue I am having is lubuntu is starting up the splash screen in a mod the lcd doesn't care for
<flyback-> the desktop works ok but since I had a bad crash and it won't boot now I can't see why
<flyback-> any way to change that
<flyback-> i'm just going to reload it to fix but I want to be able to see bootup messages
<graydon> this facebook chat plugin for pidgin doesnt seem to work, just tells me incorrect password. but its not. looks ilke theres another facebook "xmpp" plugin so ill try that
<wxl> did you use your full email for the username?
<graydon> yeah
<wxl> strange
<wxl> however facebook is constantly changing things so i'm somewhat not totally surprised
<graydon> i was expecting a popup for me to give the app permision to my account but never saw one
<phillw> flyback-: if you know the screen resolution of your machine, you can tell grub to use it. There is some background on the subject at http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<flyback-> thx
#lubuntu 2013-02-07
 * flyback- gives franken-laptop for his bedside another try
 * flyback- starts to consider selling the 10 or so old lvds tft lcd's he has from dead laptops
<hpuser2323> What USB sound cards are known to work with Lubuntu 12.04?
<hpuser2323> Also my LCD has dimmed and I can't brighten it. Any ideas?
<hpuser2323> Looks like creative labs soundblaster is the go.
<hpuser2323> in ubuntu anyway.
<hpuser2323> later.
<hpuser4466> where's the grub menu entry for a full lubuntu install?
<hpuser4466> I want to check the kernel line options.
<Unit193> You can see some of them in /etc/default/grub
<Unit193> You can see more in the generated config file in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hpuser4466> found /etc/default/grub
<hpuser4466> Now, do i add kernel options to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<hpuser4466> or maybe this line is better:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<hpuser4466> cause i want to add an acpi power option
<Unit193> You edit the file, then rerun update-grub.
<hpuser4466> yes, so which line above is best to add a kernel option?
<Unit193> I've used both, but since I have one on this computer in default, I'll say that.
<Unit193> Don't remember which is technically correct.
<hpuser4466> it's OK. I found the answer.
<hpuser4466> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  is used for normal and recovery modes.  That would be best.
<hpuser4466> cause i want to add a power option to force my lcd brighter.  Universally.
<hpuser4466> And is there is an Xorg file where I can set LCD brightness???
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu 12.04 really shuffled the xorg configurations!
<Unit193> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> Bah, wrong one...
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Unit193> Also, default is better since if you mess up, you can fix in recovery.
<hpuser4466> where are the default video settings?
<hpuser4466> using foss drivers
<hpuser4466> or are the settings applied automatically by the system with no user input unless I make an xorg.conf file
<Unit193> Generally, it's supposed to auto set things, though you can generate a xorg configuration file and force if something doesn't work.
<hpuser4466> OK.  I want to force my LCD to bright.
<hpuser4466> my Fn+bright buttons are not working.
<Unit193> You should be able to do that with a userspace tool.
<hpuser4466> i noticed xrandr.  xbacklight didn't work.
<hpuser4466> Thanks for the tips. I'll try the kernel options first, then X.
<aoieao> Hello
<debug_> Hello, having a problem with live-CD's for the LTE version of Lubuntu (on compaq Evo 600c) and the latest version on Asus EEE1000HD. anyone?
<debug_> hmmm
<geopack> Hi everyone google earth stops on the splash screen, I think it may be related with graphics drivers since glxgears opens a black empty window...
<geopack> how can I solve this please ?
<hpuser4466> Can't get buttons working on IBM thinkpad R40e (volume up/down, Fn+brightness)
<hpuser4466> i believe the driver involved is thinkpad_acpi
<emmjea> I am trying to load lubuntu 12.10 on Sony Vaio Latop, with 40GB HDD, Architecture SiS 648 CPU IntelPentium® 4 processor Processor Speed (Mhz) 2800 L2 Cache (kb) 512 Memory Size (MB) 512 Memory Speed (Mhz) 266 Memory Type DDR - PC2100 (SO-DIMM) have made live CD, have checked it with MD5SUM, all ok, when I boot to this, I go to install lubuntu, select english, then takes 5mins on blue screen, then just goes black, no cursor, error etc
<emmjea> live CD, get to "where are you" just hangs on this, no error or further activity.  Even just selecting "try without installing" results in very slow actions, and if I try to shut down, it also hangs? so do not know what else to try?
<faflatas> Hello - is there a way of changing the default sound device on the fly ?
<holstein> faflatas: i usually just install pulse and use pavucontrol
<holstein> faflatas: you might find running "alsamixer" in the terminal lets you do what you want
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<faflatas> holstein: alsamixer doesn't control the default device
<holstein> faflatas: what is it controlling?
<faflatas> ubottu: Sound works fine with the default device - I am just having trouble with choosing the default device
<ubottu> faflatas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> what i had in mind was, you can run "alsamixer" and use F6 to "select sound card"
<faflatas> holstein: Alsamixer controls sound /microphone volume etc. I've tried it already
<faflatas> holstein: No. That just let you choose the settings of that sound card
<faflatas> It does not make it the default
<holstein> if that is not doing what you want, then that is usually why i just go ahead and install pulse, since advanced routing is one thing pavucontol does
<faflatas> hmm
<holstein> faflatas: i asked the bot to give you the audio link so you can browse the wiki's for yourself and see if there is something that fits your needs better
<faflatas> so pulse is better then alsa right ?
<holstein> better is a matter of opinion
<holstein> pavucontrol literally is designed to let you "select devices on the fly"
<faflatas> hmmm
<faflatas> so I have to uninstall alsa first
<faflatas> and install pulse ?
<holstein> faflatas: pulse runs on alsa
<holstein> faflatas: i would relax.. do some reading.. fire up a live CD that is running pulse.. see if it works for you.. and make an informed first-hand decision
<holstein> http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-to-select-alsa-sound-card-and-have.html
<faflatas> ok - will do
<faflatas> thanks !
<holstein> if you have an internal device and you want to use a USB device, sometimes you can set that in the specific application preferences
<holstein> OR, just disable the internal card in the bios
<holstein> http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<faflatas> holstein: Just to let you know, I installed pulse, it does exactly what I wanted - thanks!!!!!!!!!
<holstein> faflatas: cheers!... it does make some things "easier"
<lxde32> what it's better ubuntu or lubuntu
<wxl> lxde32: i don't know. are apples or oranges better? :)
<lxde32> i want to say if lubuntu it's faster than ubuntu?
<wxl> the desktop environment generally requires less resources.
<Unit193> It uses a lot less ram, but it's up to you.  Best idea is to try both live CDs, and see for yourself. :)
<wxl> it's more lightweight, at least in design.
<lxde32> when can i get a live cd
<wxl> you can get a live cd any time you want
<lxde32> where can i get a live cd?
<Unit193> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lxde32> thanks
#lubuntu 2013-02-08
<JotaMG> hi!!
<JotaMG> anyone??
<phillw> JotaMG: ??
<JotaMG> I have a simple question...
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JotaMG> I'm new to Lubuntu... lxde can restore the previous session, like Kde, for instance
<JotaMG> I mean, for instance, the terminal window, the file manager window, just like they are when logout
<JotaMG> can I have them restored when I login next time??
<phillw> for terminal, that should be saved in the history.
<phillw> are you referring to http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/development/programming-scripting/477708-manually-saving-restoring-kde-sessions.html
<phillw> ?
<JotaMG> no no mannualy... I mean automatically when logout
<JotaMG> and restore next time when login
<JotaMG> I google a little and LXDE session is supposed to do that by on my Lubuntu install that does not happen
<david> hello
<david> can anyone help me uninstall lubuntu 12.10 so i can access my windows xp install
<Micky1> Salve a tutti
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Micky1> ho un problema con Lubuntu 12.04 x64
<wxl> sorry we're english only here, Micky1
<Micky1> sorry I think that this was only for italian language
<Micky1> I'll try to explain my problem in english
<wxl> no you can try #ubuntu-it if we can't help
<Micky1> when I log in to Lubuntu the screen become black
<wxl> can you get to a tty? try ctrl-alt-f1 (and ctrl-alt-f7 to get back)
<Micky1> I'm able to access in ssh
<Micky1> it's the same ?
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> though it does imply your system is working, just not the display
<wxl> what graphics card do you have? you can use lspci -v to see and also find out what kernel module is being used with it
<Micky1> the PC is not accessible because the screen is like in energy saving
<Micky1> it's a server machine
<Micky1> I think it's an Intel Graphic VGA board
<wxl> i need to know exactly which is why i suggested lspci -v
<Micky1> http://pastebin.com/dKEq8x69
<Micky1> this is the output of your command
 * Unit193 wonders why a server would have Lubuntu.
<Unit193> ATI ES1000.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> using radeon
<Micky1> because I use it to virtualize with Virtualbox and Lubuntu consume less resource than Ubuntu
<wxl> having trouble fiding info on this but looking
<Micky1> sorry for my network problems
<Micky1> do you think that could be a video card problem ?
<Unit193> wxl: Right, so it should be using xserver-xorg-video-ati and not xserver-xorg-video-radeon right?  Know what'd happen if you'd purge the second?
<wxl> absolutely certain of it
<wxl> Unit193: well, that's what i'd suspect, but you never know. seen a lot of ati issues lately
<Micky1> no
<Micky1> I googled before come here and I runned this command: cat .xsession-errors
<Micky1> this is the result:
<Micky1> http://pastebin.com/ExZPk54p
<phillw> Micky1: try ssh -X into the server (this will allow an 'X' session to run)
<Micky1> you mean from the server machine ?
<phillw> ssh -X onto the server
<Micky1> (@phillw)
<Micky1> I can't because the screen result in energy saving
<phillw> it does not matter about the screen on the remote server, or even if it has a screen.
<Micky1> and I'm not able to see nothing
<phillw> when you are ssh'd in.
<phillw> do you see a output for, say, ls ?
<Micky1> Now I attached a screen to it
<Micky1> the problem is that if I reboot the machine the screen will power on
<Micky1> when I make the login the screen goes in energy saving mode
<phillw> on the machine you are ssh'ing up FROM?
<Micky1> but until the login I'm able to see everything
<Micky1> mouse, login GUI
<phillw> I'm just putting ssh onto a lubuntu desktop machine, bear with me.
<Micky1> anyone has suggestion ?
<phillw> I don't, I ssh -X into my remote server several times a day.
<Unit193> Micky1: This issue with Ubuntu as well?
<PH5> hey, what software can i use to put Ubuntu on a USB drive?
<genii-around> PH5: usb-creator-gtk
<genii-around> "Startup Disk Creator"
<PH5> can i get it from the terminal?
<genii-around> Yes
<genii-around> PH5: eg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<PH5> thanks i will try it now
<PH5> it didn't work, it said " Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<holstein> PH5: run sudo apt-get update and report errors
<PH5> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> PH5: i would work out your package errors
<PH5> genii-around: any other software?
<holstein> PH5: sure
<holstein> PH5: but the issue is with your packages
<PH5> ok
<holstein> you can tyr sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<PH5> no
<holstein> but, you will likely have the same errors, since you have broken something with maybe a PPA, or a bad source
<holstein> PH5: no?
<holstein> no what?
<holstein> you wont try unetbootin?
<holstein> either way, you'll want to troubleshoot your package issues
<PH5> no i haven't try it yet
<PH5> oh i see
<PH5> i am sure firefox will give me a different result
<holstein> PH5: ?
<holstein> PH5: you mean, installing firefox?
<holstein> PH5: unetbootin is a tool for creating USB drives.. but that is not the issue you are having
<holstein> you have a broken package system.. you can run "sudo apt-get update" and we can troubleshoot them
<PH5> no i say i will try getting it from firefox
<holstein> PH5: doesnt matter where you get it from.. your system is broken
<PH5> brb
<genii-around> They seem to have a comprehension problem.
 * genii-around slides phunyguy a coffee
<holstein> eh.. it might be a windows user.. not used to package management...
<phunyguy> sorry, messin with some stuff
<phunyguy> and thanks
<phunyguy> :P
<genii-around> phunyguy: Anytime. I actually didn't realize how many of the same channels we're in until I saw you rejoin all of them...
<Micky> Hi al
<Micky> about my problem of screen after the login
<Micky> now I'm able to connect to it with CTRL + ALT + F1
<Micky> how can I solve my problem from prompt ?
<holstein> Micky: i have no idea what you are talking about.. but i would just make a new user and test
<holstein> OR, you can remove parts of your /home directory related to your config
<holstein> if your login is normal as the other user, its safe to assume the issue is in the /home directory of your other user
<holstein> you can then, remove or rename things til you get it
<Micky> Oh sorry, my problem is that I can't use my PC because after the login (with a GUI) the screen seems to go in power saving mode
<holstein> Micky: i would try as another user
<Micky> ok I will try
<holstein> if the issue is the same as the other user, i would make a custom xorg.conf and set the vesa driver
<Micky> yes with another user it is able to log in
<holstein> Micky: so, i would just move the ~/.config to start with.. log in as the offending user and test
<holstein> then, you can put back what you need.. til it breaks again... or just start over
<Micky> can I only rename ~/.config in i.e. ~/.config.old ?
<holstein> Micky: that should work fine
<holstein> Micky: i usually name it something without a dot and move it out of there
<holstein> but thats just so i can find it
<Micky> ok I'm tryong
<Micky> now it works, great !
<Micky> thanks very much
<Micky> holstein
<holstein> Micky: cheers!
<morgan> hi
<morgan> can somebody help me with changing the keyboard layout_
<morgan> I tried lxkeymap, but on the next reboot
<morgan> it is reset to english layout
<phillw> hi morgan, it is known bug 1068968 that is being worked on
<ubottu> bug 1068968 in LXKeymap "LXKeymap looses saved 'options' after reboot" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068968
<phillw> please feel to subuscribe to that bug report as 'affects me', so that you receive updates on its progress.
<morgan> can I set this via terminal as global_
<phillw> reading through the bug, there does seem to be an update available... let me have a bit of a dig on where it is.... it may be a few minutes.
<phillw> morgan: can you check which version of lxkeymap you have installed?
<morgan> yes
<morgan> Lxkeymap 0.7.99
<phillw> morgan: there seems to be an update available from the lubuntu devs, if you'd like to try it out?
<phillw> morgan: how would you describe your understanding of using terminal for such things as apt-get?
<morgan> how should I install this version_ if I can change the the language via terminal on global settings it would be enough
<morgan> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<morgan> but nothing changed
<phillw> you will need to temporarily enable the dev area to get the latest version.
<phillw> morgan: the background for doing this is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPA_Testing but I'm more than happy to talk you though it once you have understood the general idea.
<morgan>  
<morgan> phillw which ppa link I need to add? I can not see the link for LXKeymap
<phillw> morgan: you need to head over to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/staging (Do not worry about the warnings on that wiki page, our dev staging area is safe!).
<morgan> I add the ppa and updated the repo
<morgan> but there is no newer version
<phillw> morgan: I suggest you raise a new bug (ubuntu-bug lxkeymap) and include the comment pointing it back to bug 1068968
<ubottu> bug 1068968 in LXKeymap "LXKeymap looses saved 'options' after reboot" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068968
<phillw> Ley me know the new bug number and I'll give a gentle 'dig' to the team to ask if any progress has been made.
<phillw> s/Ley/Let
<phillw> include that you have used the staging ppa and the problem still exists.
<phillw> morgan: cancel that!
<phillw> I mis read the bug status, it is fix-commited, not fix-released.
<phillw> log onto https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068968 then click affects me, then in comments add that you have tried the lxkeymap from ~staging.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1068968 in LXKeymap "LXKeymap looses saved 'options' after reboot" [Undecided,Fix committed]
#lubuntu 2013-02-09
<morgan> ok, it takes some time
<morgan> how can I change the global keyboard settings via terminal?
<phillw> morgan: sorry for my mis reading of the bug status, i've been following a couple tonight.
<phillw> morgan: whilst not exactly what you may want, have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 it details what needs doing in the 'master' file to get the machine to remember settings.
<morgan> the lazout everzwhere is wrong, bootscreen terminals in F1,F2... and the whole x session
<morgan> setxkbmap is also reset on reboot
<phillw> morgan: so, /etc/default/keyboard is reset?
<phillw> that really should not happen
<morgan> /etc/default/keyboard does not exist
<morgan> I thought this file is gone since a few releases_
<phillw> morgan: try creating it.
<phillw> the 'X' files do not exist by default but need creating, I'm hoping that this is a similar case.
<phillw> It would be a lot easier if there someone around who has a dual language keyboard setting so they could tell you what they did. I only use en-gb :(
<phillw> wxl: Unit193 do you use dual language on your keyboards?
<Unit193> Hah, nope.
<wxl> phillw: yeah i use english and haxor
 * wxl prepares to be slapped
<morgan> ok, I make a reboot
<morgan> ok, couldn't login anymore, this is a good sign :)
<phillw> morgan: you would be better asking on the mailing list, on there will be people who use dual languages. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<morgan> on x it is changed correctly
<morgan> but not on the Fx terminals
<phillw> morgan: that will be the defaults for the terminal, which is different to 'X'. have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal which will tell the terminal session the language you want to use.
<morgan> $ cat .pam_environment
<morgan> LANGUAGE=de_DE:en
<morgan> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<wxl> is that a yay? :)
<morgan> "LANGUAGE=de_DE:en" this is wrong?
<morgan> LANGUAGE=de_DE:de  ??
<phillw> wxl: you are familiar with german?
<morgan> I changed .pam_environment and locale but it does not change
<morgan> the layout
<phillw> morgan: I'm sorry, I really am not used to dual language.
<phillw> you should get more people who use dual language stuff on #ubuntu-beginners else please do ask on the lubuntu mailing list.
<phillw> morgan: the last work I know of was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/LanguageSupport
<wxl> phillw: ich bin ein auslander
<wxl> what's LC_ALL morgan ?
<wxl> prolly null i bet
<wxl> of course i don't think that's your problem
<morgan> yes
<wxl> so where are you seeing that it's not working? is it working anywhere?
<morgan> it is not working on the F1,F2 terminals, after changing /etc/default/keyboard the layout on x is correct
<morgan> LC_ALL is not set
<wxl> so regardless of what .pam_environment says, what do your terminals think the value of LANGUAGE and LANG are?
<morgan> is I check with locale the lang config is on "de_DE.UTF-8"
<morgan> seems to be correct
<wxl> so that is in the terminal?
<wxl> i.e. with "echo $LANG"
<wxl> and what is LANGUAGE set to?
<morgan> $ echo $LANGUAGE
<morgan> de_DE:de
<wxl> and LANG?
<morgan> $ echo $LANG
<morgan> de_DE.UTF-8
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i'd expect that to work
<morgan> hm... next try tomorrow  - thanks! :D
<wxl> sorry morgan :(
<Rarrikins> Is there an easy way to scale the CPU based on its temperature?
<_Ethan_> hi, i would like to ask something. Is it supposed that all the things i can do with ubuntu can be done with lubuntu ?
<_Ethan_> i mean, is the kernel and all the stuff the same ?
<_Ethan_> im asking this because i just want to know if i install gnuradio for example it will work fine
<Rarrikins> _Ethan_: You can test by getting a live CD, getting gnuradio, and testing it. That way you don't have to change anything on your system.
<_Ethan_> yes
<_Ethan_> but in general
<_Ethan_> is lubuntu just ubuntu with a lighter graphical interface ?
<_Ethan_> or are there some features changed in the kernel for lower computers?
<Rarrikins> No, it's the same kernel-wise.
<Rarrikins> Uses apt-get as well.
<Rarrikins> Same package repositories and everything.
<_Ethan_> so, can you tell me the difference ? i mean, i could download ubuntu and then change to lxde
<_Ethan_> and i would have "almost" the same ?
<_Ethan_> with different programs installed, am i right ?
<Rarrikins> I'm not completely sure, but from what I understand, it's just a different selection of packages, so that if you changed the packages on basic Ubuntu and switched your window manager, it would be the same.
<_Ethan_> ok
<_Ethan_> thanks
<Rarrikins> No problem.
<_Ethan_> btw im amazingly surprised how it works in my old toshiba satellite A50
<Rarrikins> Yeah, it's pretty nice :D I'm using it on an old Vaio, and aside from setting up a temperature throttling script because the fans are dead, it works very nicely.
<_Ethan_> :D
<Noskcaj> Join #ubuntu-quality-chat for the classroom session on testdrive
#lubuntu 2013-02-10
<poq> what part of lubuntu includes open file dialog? lxde?
<lubuntu_newbie> hey all, just cant seem to get any dam sound on my powermac g5 7,2..and i think the sound hardware might be "snapper"
<wxl> lubuntu_newbie: ppc's are always fun
<wxl> almost no os is eary on them :)
<wxl> easy sorry
<wxl> however you should check out the ppc faq
<wxl> wonder if we've got it linked
<wxl> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> that's a treasure trove of info
<lubuntu_newbie> i think ive been there, i'll go back.  i was just hopping some one knew the answer straight up.  I have he 970 g5 which i think i 64 bit, so its an even smaller platform than the wider g3-g4 lines
<wxl> you will find that when it comes to people using ppcs, you have a very small number of peers
<wxl> i have absolutely no experience with that particular machine and often the devil's in the details
<lubuntu_newbie> thanks for the help i am reading up on alsamixer and the conf files...bunch fo stuff is blacklisted by the isntaller under the assumption that its the wrong snd driver and will cause shit if two or more are loaded...there are also snd drivers floating aroudn i can apt-get that might work too. will take more playing around but if i have command line questions i'll be back
<lubuntu_newbie> thats for the help so far
<wxl> lubuntu_newbie: no prob. good luck!
<lubuntu_newbie> it may turn out that there just no sound driver for this mac, it was a thinnly produced monster DP G5
<wxl> there probably is
<wxl> you'd be surprised :)
<wxl> it's just that for some things you have to go through quite an effort to get things to work
<wxl> my powerbook has the curse of the nvidia chip
#lubuntu 2014-02-03
<jonathan2> i've installed a printer driver and "print test page" claims to complete successfully. the printer doesn't do anything, though. anybody have any thoughts? lubuntu 13.10, canon mf3010
<jonathan2> nothing that looks useful in the cups log, even with debug log level
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 13.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<trix> hi. when i type "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the console there are 3 packets that are kept back
<trix> linux-generic, linux-hearder-generic and linux-image-generic
<trix> why is that so?
<wxl> trix: it means the dependencies have changed since
<wxl> trix: you need to dist-upgrade to fix it
<wxl> trix: more specifically it means the dependencies now include something they didn't previously
<wxl> trix: upgrade never adds new packages that you have not explicitly requested
<sasha|> O hai. I'm still having issues with booting (can't log into my account), so I tried to do a fsck check, and then it stopped with the following: i.imgur.com/MZQN1vf.jpg
<sasha|> This is in recovery mode. I have a feeling this may have something to do with a damaged hard drive?
<sasha|> When I boot normally, a terminal flashes briefly with irrelevant (collectd database error) message, and then goes back to the login screen
<wxl> sasha|: go back into recovery and see what /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg have to say
<sasha|> well I can't seem to upload it to sprunge because I can't load the network...
<sasha|> which part are you looking for in particular wxl ?
<sasha|> wxl, I copied dmesg and syslog to a USB stick and uploaded them to pastebin: http://pastebin.com/WZRU52xQ (dmesg)
<sasha|> and http://pastebin.com/5qKyjsn8 for syslog
<wxl> nothing obvious there, sasha| ; try X.org.log
<sasha|> 1sec
<sasha|> it has done i.imgur.com/MZQN1vf.jpg again whilst idling in tty since I last spoke here wxl
<wxl> correct me if i'm wrong but you can get to the login screen in general without troubles, right, sasha| ?
<sasha|> yeah
<wxl> then i'm guessing the problem is with X
<sasha|> however if I recall correctly, normally there shouldn't be a login screen, it should boot directly
<wxl> assuming this is not a live system (it doesn't appear to be), it shouldn't boot directly unless you've set it up that way
<sasha|> afaik I set it up that way, it acts as a home server
<wxl> even still, probably an X problem; send the log file over, sasha|
<sasha|> yeah hold on a sec I can't get it to boot :P
<jirido> Sorry i ask so abrupt but I would need to know how i get the actual screen resolution when in console
<jirido> If some one are in a mood!
<sasha|> I have 4 wxl, xorg.0.log, xorg.1.og and .old for both of those too
<sasha|> wxl, here's Xorg.1.log: http://sprunge.us/SChD
<acidfu> moo !
<acidfu> how do I change the timezone of lubuntu ? someone can point me in the right direction please  ? thank you
<wxl> !time
<wxl> nope :)
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wxl> sasha|: give me the 0.log
<wxl> !timezone
<wxl> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<sasha|> wxl, http://sprunge.us/eTZS
<wxl> try that, acidfu ↑
<acidfu> I finally did that : sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<acidfu> :/
<Unit193> `tzselect`
<wxl> sasha|: try booting with acpi=off and see if that helps
<sasha|> man... I just got it to work for the stuff I want
<sasha|> but where do I set it to acpi=off?
<wxl> sasha|: in the grub settings
<wxl> !grub | sasha|
<ubottu> sasha|: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sasha|> so basically I add it as a line to /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<wxl> sasha|: no you can edit it when you boot at the main screen
<wxl> hold down shift when you boot
<wxl> sorry if i'm kind of distracted; work :(
<harris> hey
<jirido> Hi there again.. I dont know if it was that i tried to look film in console or what but now my viewport is bigger then my screen and nvida-settings start with segmentation fault.. I'v tried to reinstall and tried to log in with different window manager, arandr displays right values..im a litle lost.. help pleace
#lubuntu 2014-02-04
<jirido> holstein: Could you help me?
<holstein> jirido: whats up?
<jirido> Well im to curious so i srew up
<holstein> jirido: curious?
<jirido> i just got a segmentfault when trying to launch nvidia-settings. The viewport is bigger then the screen. arandr says 1360 x 768 but it should be 1366 x 768. Also i looked a film in consol that crached console. grub says  gfxmode=1024x768 and it seems like the screen has been reported as this resolution somehow.. I am a noob at lin
<jirido> ux as you probably understand
<holstein> if you are a noob, why not just use the open driver?
<jirido> It was lovely thou to look film with mpayer in console
<jirido> Well i dont know.. i have got it from people that nvidas driver works better.. I dont play games thou so..
<Unit193> "grub says" where exactly?
<holstein> jirido: i would just use the open one, and if you have need for the proprietary one, you can go to it
<jirido> I cant se the end of what you said but i can guess and yes why not! How did i change that from cli?
<holstein> jirido: change what?
<jirido> to the open driver.. Is it just to uninstall nvidias?
<holstein> jirido: the open driver is what you were using before.. i dont know what you installed, or how you installed it, but yes. you remove it and revert to the default setup
<jirido> if the screen has been reported as to be 1024 and the resolution in x is 1360 then the viewport should be bigger then the screen right?
<holstein> jirido: there is no "should"
<holstein> there is what is happening, and what you want to happen, and what is possible
<jirido> where would that 1024 be set./ yes but its logic is it not?
<jirido> Thats what happening and about just at that proportions.
<holstein> jirido: the support officialy for you hardware is likely for windows..
<holstein> jirido: what do i do? use the GUI tool arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> or, i'll use a live CD like knoppix with a nice GUI, and grab the xorg.conf from there, and use it in *buntu
<jirido> the viewport is about 15% bigger than the screen/ i have used arandr and it reports the veiwport to be 1360x768
<jirido> This screens real resolution is 1366x768
<jirido> I meen hardware
<holstein> sure.. so whats the issue?
<holstein> maybe the screen doesnt support that resolution
<jirido> The viewport is to big for the screen but smaler than it should be so it means that the screen size is reported to little to x or tha grafical driver and i dont know where to look for to correct this..:(
<holstein> jirido: one place to look is, maybe it cant be 'corrected'
<holstein> jirido: does the screen support the resolutino the card is trying to send?
<jirido> Is it x..  lol
<holstein> jirido: its more about driver support
<jirido> thje screen is made for 1366x768 arandr says 1360 and the viewport is to big for the screen so i understand it as so that the driver or x has got a information as the screen is 1024x768.. and i wonder where that number can have got stuck.. About :)
<jirido> Maybe you are right but may be you got a clue..?
<holstein> jirido: whats the xorg.conf say? how did knoppix work on the hardware? are you using the open driver again?
<jirido> I have not checked xorg.conf as i thought it was notn in use anymore ..
<holstein> jirido: how about giving it a look right now?
<jirido> But maybe i got that al wrong
<jirido> yes!
<holstein> jirido: my nvidia drivers generate one, and you can look in the time it takes to respond
<holstein> the reason i suggested it is becuase you have one, and its a place where issues that you are reporting can arise
<jirido> U soo right. is it in etc? or my homefolder?
<holstein>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jirido> I checked nvida-settings-rc
<holstein> what i will do is, open a knoppix live CD, get the desktop looking "exactly" like i want it to, then copy that and take it back to ubuntu changing the driver to the nvidia one
<holstein> i will not throw away the current xorg.conf that is working.. i will leave it handy where i can drop it back in. i will make sure i know how to edit that from a live CD or tty
<holstein> you can also try a live CD for lubntu on that hardware and experiment with the open driver from there.. if the open driver works "better" for your needs, use it
<Unit193> Indeed, though you'd likely want to use xorg -configure from a version of xorg close to what you're using here, no?
<holstein> Unit193: maybe.. i have found that i can make some issues like this "better" from a knoppix live CD.. for some reason, i would have had to manually build some modes in
<holstein> Unit193: and, i should know how. but, knoppix just let me do it, at least on all the hardware i have tried
<Unit193> Done that, not fun.
<holstein> but, here, i think jirido is assuming this is an x issue, or bug, and i dont think thats the case at all
<Unit193> Cool, I suppose syntax wouldn't change much from version to version, and newer hasn't gotten enough features to be a problem.
<holstein> well, it really shouldnt hurt anything to try it.. as long as one knows how to chage back
<holstein> change*
<jirido> holstein: hoho.. It says: 1360x768 but i change it to the right one.. 1366x768.. it is like the driver got info that the screen is 1024x768 like it says in grub. But as i understand it that resolution in grub is tty resolution.. but were does the grafic driver gets its info on the actual screen resolution? can there be a cache there that i could update somehow..? should it get it straight from the hardware3?
<holstein> jirido: unless you are trying to address the grub resolution, forget it
<holstein> jirido: are you using the open driver? how is it from the lubuntu live CD with the open driver? what xorg.conf did you change to? one from knoppix? or from running xorg -configure?
<jirido> I thought like as i looked this film in mplayer in consolle and passed this 1024 to mplayer that it could have putn it someware when it crashed when i tried to shut it down.. oh i dont have a knopix but i could try to boot in some other moode maybe..but is there some commands i could use to update things?
<holstein> jirido: mplayer should also be igrnored as well as grub resolution
<jirido> mm
<holstein> jirido: what would you like to update?
<jirido> like where driver gets its info about the screen
<holstein> jirido: you mean, xorg.conf?
<holstein> jirido: thats where i would, and what i suggested, and still suggest you try
<jirido> no more like its info from hardware to start with
<jirido> but there it seems fine
<jirido> like 1360x768
<holstein> jirido: there? where is "there" ?
<jirido> now 1366x768.. xorg.conf
<holstein> jirido: whats the issue?
<jirido> The viewport is to big
<holstein> jirido: the resolution is too large? you can set that in arandr
<jirido> even if smaller then harware specifie
<holstein> jirido: the hardware specifies 'windows support', exclusively, correct?
<jirido> the hardwarescreen is for 1366x768
<holstein> jirido: what is it set to?
<jirido> grundig 324820
<jirido> has resolution 1366x768
<holstein> jirido: so, you want 1366x768?
<jirido> xorg 1360x768 and viewport 15% to big?
<holstein> jirido: im going to give you a list of things i would do
<holstein> 1. try the live CD with the open driver
<jirido> so xorg is 6pixles to smal in theory but 15% to big in practics
<holstein> 2. try generating an xorg.conf
<holstein> jirido: i typically just set it to a resolution that works
<holstein> you can also try #ubuntu for a larger help community, since this it not specificaly related to lubuntu or lxde
<jirido> If i uninstall nvidias driver will the open one be put in instead automaticaly like a fallback?
<jirido> Thats true but you are much nicer to an madman like me then they are there.. :)
<holstein> jirido: as i stated last time you asked, i dont know how you installed the driver, but, you can remove it, and you can revert
<holstein> jirido: you can also *easily* boot up a live CD.. the lubuntu live CD you installed from and test with the open driver
<jirido> So i try to make things right for a while and commes back to terrorize you if it goes straight to hell. I got irssi so i alvays can get to freenode .. thats a lifeline :) yes i poke around alitle ruin things a litle more.. Thank you for youre patience withm me  for so long.. se you!
<holstein> jirido: try one of the options before asking again.. cheers!
<jirido> Yes all!
<holstein> jirido: the live CD's are a great way to experiement, though, not always handy with the grahpics drivers
<sysboot> Guys I have a tiny problem, could use some help
<ianorlin> what is the problem we can't help if we don't know what it is?
<sysboot> Well, when my netbook boots up I get nothing on the screen not even a blacklight after the bios splash screen. However if I go to another tty session and then back to tty 7 the LXDM appears
<holstein> sounds like a "work-around" to me.. is all well after that?
<sysboot> yup
<sysboot> I checked /etc/10_linux and 7 is default
<sysboot> tty7
<holstein> sysboot: oh, i dont think you are booting to a tty, if thats what you think
<holstein> sysboot: i think something about the graphics card is not supporting linux well
<sysboot> then why does the gui came back after switching
<holstein> but, if you can work around it, as you are, and all is well, thats what i would do.. have you found a bug report pertaining to your specific hardware? is it hardware with a proprietary driver?
<sysboot> It's a intel driver
<holstein> sysboot: you cant assume "the machine is on some random tty, then i switch it to the proper one, and all is good"
<sysboot> well yea, but how do I fix it lol
<holstein> sysboot: from what i read, you did already
<holstein> sysboot: is there a bug report for the specific hardware?
<sysboot> Not sure
<holstein> !bug | sysboot if not, you can start one
<ubottu> sysboot if not, you can start one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sysboot> oh okay :)
<sysboot> well the computers for my mom so she might just have to live with crtl+ Alt+F^ the F7
<sysboot> then*
<sysboot> better than xp anyway
<sysboot> I found a cool work around!
<RudeViper> Hey guys - well I got all of the server issues sorted out except how to start the minecraft server when computer boots - crontab works but I don't get a terminal window that I can go to to type commands into it - like reload or stop or anything like that. There has to be a way for me to get it to start automatically within a terminal window - as for upstart - I don't understand that at all.
<holstein> RudeViper: whats the question? how to autostart applications?
<holstein> i do it in the openbox config.. but, a server machine like that, and a game like that, i might just start manually since rebooting likely wouldnt happen very often
<RudeViper> I'm worried about power off sitution when I'm not home
<RudeViper> but for now I have to do it manually
<holstein> worried? you have ssh access? correct
<RudeViper> yeah but don't always have a computer with me
<RudeViper> I don't see anything in the openbox configuration manager but I did find the lxsession default apps - will it work through that?
<holstein> RudeViper: will what work through what?
<RudeViper> the lxsession default apps -
<holstein> RudeViper: are you trying to autostart the minecraft server?
<holstein> RudeViper: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/81854-ubuntu-server-load-server-on-startup/ is where i would start
<RudeViper> yes- I want minecraft to start when machine starts - reboots or comes back after power outage -
<RudeViper> I did go there and that just doesn't work - minecraft won't start
<RudeViper> I'll try that again though - since I had some other issues going on that may have affected that.
<holstein> RudeViper: "coming back" after a power outage will be related to the hardware, if it can or does do that or not
<holstein> RudeViper: you would start with  the error messages you are recieving.. and, ideally, you wil do that with minecraft support
<RudeViper> ok - actually that part is ok - I think I left something out - I want the server to start up in a terminal window automatically when server starts
<holstein> RudeViper: i wuld break this up.. .how to you autostart an application that you *know* works, and is well supported.. something from the repos
<RudeViper> bukkit support says that it's an os issue
<holstein> RudeViper: then, you can say "i know this is how you autostart applications"
<holstein> then, you can move on to applying that knowledge to minecraft
<holstein> RudeViper: its not an OS issue
<holstein> RudeViper: you *can* autostart applcations.. there are *many* ways to do so.. there are several of those ways listed where i linked
<holstein> RudeViper: what have you tried? and how have they failed? and what are the error messages?
<RudeViper> I used the cron job - which does work however you can't enter any commands like reload or stop cause it doesn't open a terminal window - it runs entirely in the background
<holstein> RudeViper: have you tried implementing screen?
<RudeViper> yes - and that just doesn't work - no errors just nothing
<holstein> RudeViper: how would you like to proceed? i feel you are hiting a dead end with minecraft support, and we cant support it well here..
<holstein> i like to stick to the facts.. you *can* run the software.. minecraft works.. so, all you have to do is sort out an acceptable autostart situation
<RudeViper> I'm just looking for a way to start it when server boots in a terminal window - I think the regular ubuntu startup apps would work but I can't find it - is it something I can add to lubuntu?
<holstein> RudeViper: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> RudeViper: if you need a terminal to connect to, i would use screen.. i would look into starting screen and that application you want
<RudeViper> yes but some things seen to be either hidden or stripped to make it lighter
<holstein> then, you can connect back into screen
<RudeViper> I tried screen but it doesn't do anything - no screen - can't connect to it.
<holstein> RudeViper: how did you try it? what *exactly* did you do?
<holstein> RudeViper: if you dont want to use screen, just let me know.. otherwise, i think that is the 'best' way until i read otherwise where i am researching
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/435023/how-to-get-a-gnu-screen-session-to-auto-start-with-a-specific-command suggests screen -d -m command
<RudeViper> I'll have to go read up on it again - it was a while back I tried it and don't remember what I did-  I was following instructions on bukkit forums
<RudeViper> in lubuntu where is the startup applications
<RudeViper> I don't have it in my menu
<holstein> RudeViper: you can autostart applications many ways
<holstein> RudeViper: AFAIK, there is no menu item..
<holstein> but, you would need to try autostarting something else.. i suggested, and still suggest something simple.. try starting a screen running top and connect to it
<RudeViper> ok - that's what I was talking about when you said lubuntu is ubuntu - cause there is a menu item for that in ubuntu
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession
<RudeViper> I asked you about that specifically earlier and you never answered
<holstein> RudeViper: there are many differences.. you have access to the same packages
<holstein> RudeViper: i acutally linked a how-to that had specific methods of autostarting the specific application you were asking about, when you asked the first time
<holstein> RudeViper: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<holstein> i would start by testing a simple autostart.. something like conky
<RudeViper> your just going way overboard -
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=31685
<RudeViper> I found where they hid the startup applications
<holstein> RudeViper: they?
<holstein> RudeViper: nothing in linux or lubuntu is hiding from you
<RudeViper> omg -
<holstein> !volunteers | RudeViper
<ubottu> RudeViper: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RudeViper> in lubuntu it is in a different place than regular ubuntu
<holstein> RudeViper: sure.. the links above as *specific* to lxde and lubuntu
<RudeViper> and for version apparently cause what the page says is not what is on my screen - I think that is my point - I just can't find in the menu where the start up applications link is - so far every webpage I see - it's wrong - this one says Preferences>Destop Session Settings - and it isn't on my screen - and this is for lubuntu lxde - so my guess is in this version it is in a different place -
<RudeViper> and that's what I am trying to find out
<holstein> RudeViper: you have tried  /etc/xdg/lxsession/lxde/autostart ?
<holstein> how about in your users home? ~./config/autostart ?
<holstein> RudeViper: there are many ways that are not specific to desktop environments.. that would work in both lubunt or main ubuntu... and should work in any linux distro
<RudeViper> haven't seen anything about those yet - so far even using SPECIFIC version of lubuntu in searches gives me the same thing - something that isn't on my screen
<holstein> RudeViper: how about the 2 suggestions above? that are mentioned in the links i gave before? are you able to autostart one of the applications i suggested there?
<RudeViper> I am looking into those right now - never seen them before so don't know how to do it - so I am reading it now
<RudeViper> ok - this looks pretty straight forward - I'll try the first one and go from there - what I like about that is that it appears that I can in fact open it in terminal - be back in a bit - thanks
<holstein> RudeViper: thats how i start conky and a few other things manually..
<holstein> RudeViper: you should be able to start it in screen, eventually, and have a screen session you can connect to and manage what you are trying to manage
<holstein> RudeViper: i would try using top, something that you know works.. dont jump right to minecraft and assume its an OS issue..
<RudeViper> I think the biggest problem I am running into is trying to explain what I am looking for - not entirely a linux noob - but not proficient enough yet to explain it right
<RudeViper> I don't even know what top is
<holstein> RudeViper: no worries.. i may or may not be able to help you, first-hand, but i feel very confidient i can sort out where to send you if not
<RudeViper> I think it is an os issue - only due to the fact that I am not telling the os the right thingts to do
<holstein> RudeViper: sure.. but thats not an os issue either.. and, im not trying to be rude or combative
<RudeViper> lol - it is actually an OM issue - operator malfuction - ROFLMAO
<holstein> still, to be constructive, just keep it simple.. can you autostart something simple like conky? then, can you autostart top in screen and reconnect? then, can you run mindecraft server? then.. can you autostart minecraft in a screen session
<holstein> i think those would be my steps in this scenario
<RudeViper> ok - with conky - I have NEVER been able to get that to work - that one isn't simple
<holstein> RudeViper: anything that you know works, and that you can run..
<RudeViper> rather I don't understand what it puts out - at least not when I tried it last
<RudeViper> they are showing something for leafpad - I am going to try that first
<RudeViper> have to step away for about 10 minutes - then I can try it - brb
<RudeViper> holstein - one question using the /etc/sdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart - how do I tell it to enter certain commands into an lxterminal?
<holstein> RudeViper: you dont
<RudeViper> or should I just tell it to use the manual start.sh file?
<holstein> RudeViper: what do i do? i just use the .config in my users home to run the command.. i have never tried with screen, but ideally, you will have screen running the command detached
<holstein> RudeViper: you will be able to attach with *any* terminal emulator, lxterminal being one of those
<holstein> RudeViper: you dont have the system "open lxterminal and run said application"
<RudeViper> ok here is the problem I keep running into that is why I am so confused - it is telling me to look for /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart - the problem is there is no LXDE directory.
<RudeViper> and I also don't see a .config in my home dir
<holstein> RudeViper: ok.. dont get hung up on anything.. as the guide i gave suggests, each distro can do it different.. plus, that is system wide, and i prefer doing it in the user config when applicable
<holstein> RudeViper: the dot directories are hidden
<holstein> RudeViper: you can use control+h in most file managers to show them
<RudeViper> ahhh - that explains that
<holstein> RudeViper: they are hidden for convinience.. not to hide them from you so you can use them
<holstein> convenience*
<RudeViper> same thing here - ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart - there is no LXDE dir - only Lubuntu - so is that where I look then?
<holstein> RudeViper: thats where i would look, or just manually create what i need
<RudeViper> ok - in the autostart file I see this /home/chuck/Desktop/bukkit/start.sh - because it isn't working I have to assume I am not doing it right
<holstein> RudeViper: you are also troubleshooting many things again.. i would try starting something that works
<RudeViper> ok I didn't ask the right question again - how do I format the line to issue a command?
<holstein> RudeViper: try issuing a known good command
<RudeViper> How? do I just type it - put @ in front of it?
<holstein> RudeViper: i do whatever it takes.. i use a command that i know works, and i do whatever it takes to make it start
<holstein> RudeViper: thats why i suggested conky, because there is a lot of documentation.. some of which i linked
<holstein> its not important that you understand the information conky is listing, or use conky.. just that you autostart a known good, and supported repo application
<RudeViper> that isn't what I am asking - I am asking what the format it
<RudeViper> is
<holstein> RudeViper: let me just pull up the link i gave earlier, and look, and copy paste an example here
<RudeViper> ie "2conky" or just "conky" or what
<RudeViper> ok that actually answered - I need to use the @ format
<holstein> RudeViper: i just search, and read, and do what it takes, after i know the command works
<holstein> http://andrewbeaton.net/faq/2011/07/08/add-a-program-to-start-on-lxde-startup/
<holstein> @conky -c ~/.conky/.conkyrc.main & for example
<holstein> though, you would be aiming for a screen version of top next
<RudeViper> well it's rebooting now - it will take a few - it's an old p4 so it is slow
<holstein> i wouldnt even run X on a minecraft server...
<RudeViper> I remembered the problem with screen now - I could never seem to attach to the screen I wanted
<holstein> RudeViper: we can troubleshoot that.. you run "screen -list" and see if there is anything to connect to.. "screen -x" will connect to it
<RudeViper> well if I could have attached to the screen I wouldn't either - but for some reason I just counldn't get it to work so I could issue server commands
<holstein> RudeViper: you will have to try it, and list errors, and read what i wrote above, and do it
<RudeViper> I'll actually have to reinstall it - I am currently running a new clean install - was on Ubuntu 13.10 server before when I tried it
<holstein> screen -list will tell you if you have something running in screen to attach to, and screen -x (assuming you have just the one screen session) will try and attach, and you can share the error messages (if any)
<RudeViper> nope - nothing on screen - have to set that up first.
<RudeViper> give me a minute and let's try that route
<RudeViper> I need to undo what I have done to this point
<holstein> RudeViper: you have already gotten an application to autostart normally?
<RudeViper> no
<RudeViper> well at least not the way I want it
<holstein> RudeViper: then, stop with the screen setup, and do that.. i suggest using conky since its well documented, and easy to test
<RudeViper> what I want is so specific that I don't think the route I have been trying will work - we haven't been working on the screen bit - but I am about to try that again as it will give me the ability to enter server commands
<holstein> RudeViper: sure.. but, again, you are troubleshooting many things at once.. if it doenst work, it could be anything in the chain that is not working
<holstein> http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Server_startup_script looks just like how i would do it, in the end.. assuming all the parts work independently
<RudeViper> no - I'm not - I don't have screen set up at this time - I am going to try and get that to work first - but that appears to be the only way to get to where I want - it doesn't matter if it works if I can't enter commands via ssh or screen
<holstein> RudeViper: the ability to reconect with screen, as suggested by me eariler, and the guide i just linked will let you control the server
<RudeViper> that script is totally unacceptable - by design you can't enter server commands -
<holstein> RudeViper: you reconect with screen, friend
<RudeViper> nogui
<RudeViper> that script closes the terminal window as soon as the server is running
<holstein> RudeViper: you reconnect with screen
<RudeViper> hm - I wonder if that was what I did wrong
<holstein> i would want it running in screen, so i can ssh back in remotely anyways
<RudeViper> that was what I meant - for some reason I could never connect to it - I am looking at the script now - have to modify it as I am not using some of the stuff they are calling for
<holstein> RudeViper: then, those modifications can break it.. you will want to troubleshoot that seperately
<holstein> RudeViper: the script does basically what i was suggesting.. starts it in screen.. so, you can reconnnect to it over ssh or in a terminal emulator locally
<RudeViper> no right now I am just chaning patch etc- files are named differently - I'm not going to change any commands - just path's and file names that I know are correct
<holstein> RudeViper: as long as you deal with the assumptions you are making..
<RudeViper> I know - just the path to the file and the file name - I'm not even going to worry about the paths to the backups and stuff it is calling for
<RudeViper> sorry - takes a little longer - using teamviewer to do this on the other machine - I am on my windows machine at other end of house - lol
<RudeViper> rebooting - to get rid of the autostart bit I tried before - If I did this right I should be able to connect via screen if I read this right
<holstein> you dont need teamviewer, or x.. or lxde running.. you can do all of this via ssh
<holstein> if this is literally only running minecraft
<RudeViper> yep minecraft - ok no screen can be found - bugger
<holstein> RudeViper: in a terminal, locally.. "screen -x"
<holstein> RudeViper: also, "screen -list" will list them.. do you see any listed?
<RudeViper> "There is no screen to be attached?
<RudeViper> "
<holstein> RudeViper: ok.. so, you broke the script, or the script needs something it doenst have
<holstein> you also, AFAI, havent tested screen in any way
<holstein> AFAIK*
<RudeViper> the script isn't initiating the screen
<RudeViper> what is afaik?
<holstein> RudeViper: sure.. but why?
<holstein> AFAIK = as far as i know
<holstein> RudeViper: you are assuming the script isnt initiating screen
<RudeViper> that I don't know - it is installed - but it doesn't seem to be getting invoked
<holstein> RudeViper: so, test that.. break it down.. does screen work? does anything autostart in screen such as top?
<RudeViper> hang on - I edited something in the wrong place - but it should have affected screen
<holstein> RudeViper: *anything* you do there that breaks that script will cause nothing to start
<RudeViper> oh - the reason I use teamviewer is I can't stand using nano over ssh - it's just a pain for me
<RudeViper> server is running - it just isn't running in a screen
<holstein> RudeViper: you can connect to the machine via ssh and open whatever you like via any text editor
<holstein> RudeViper: to run x and lxde for a text editor is not necessary
<RudeViper> sudo mc
<RudeViper> oops wrong window - lol
<holstein> you shouldnt need to navigate files as root
<RudeViper> no but I needed to edit it as root - mc has a built in editor I prefer over nano or vim
<holstein> RudeViper: you can run mc via ssh without x or lxde
<RudeViper> yes
<RudeViper> for some reason it isn't invoking screen - running screen -x on the server itself retursn ?Ther is no screen to be attached"
<RudeViper> I did a double check and ran apt-get install screen and it says I already have newest version. Apparently I'm not invoking it
<RudeViper> I may have found it - I have to add a username to the script and I didn't
<jirido> holstein: Thanks for the help yesterday. It is ok now. I dont know what i did really but my resolution problem went away.
<RudeViper> holstein - nope no screens to be attached still
<Delan82> Lubuntu and Xubuntu. Which system is more lightweight today and better for not new netbook?
<pleia2> lubuntu is a lot lighter
<Delan82> RazorQT died?
<Delan82> any here?
<holstein> Delan82: yes.. just ask
<holstein> did you not see the message from pleia2 Delan82 ?
<holstein> 13:57 < pleia2> lubuntu is a lot lighter
<holstein> Delan82: though, both are available in the repo, and you can try them both live on your hardware and see for yourself
<holstein> i dont think anyone will argue that lxde is using less resources out of the box
<Delan82> I need ubuntu for netbook
<Delan82> not new
<Delan82> and ubuntu need new
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. using lxde.. i see you are asking about fluxbox as well.. mane environments are available in the repos
<melodie> hi all
<melodie> Delan82 how old is your netbook, and which brand and model?
<melodie> I have installed an Ubuntu brand for an eeepc 25c a few months ago.
<melodie> works fine
<Delan82> acer aspire one
<melodie> and RazorQT didn't die, it merged with Lxde and they are now all working on developing LXDE QT
<melodie> which model Delan82 ?
<melodie> is there a number model?
<Delan82> i not see
<holstein> lxde is a lightweight choice for any netbook
<Delan82> 1,6 processor
<Delan82> 1 gb ram
<Delan82> slow netbook :(
<melodie> Delan82 you can use Lubuntu, this will be a good choice
<Delan82> i think i cant use lubuntu here :(
<Delan82> 100%?
<holstein> Delan82: yes, you can.. i have installed it on that machine
<melodie> Delan82 of course you can
<holstein> Delan82: what is the issue?
<melodie> there is way enough ram and cpu power for it
<Delan82> i want fast working
<melodie> the latest Lubuntu even has the zram module enabled which allows having more ram equivalent
<Delan82> and fast load
<melodie> aha
<holstein> Delan82: nothing makes the machine any faster
<holstein> Delan82: i just dont shutdown.. i suspend, then the "load" time is immediate
<Delan82> i can install from the win xp?
<Delan82> i need 2 systems here
<holstein> !install | Delan82
<ubottu> Delan82: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> you can do wubi from xp,, but its not suggested or preffered
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Delan82> I have here 2 partitions Win XP anf Android (bad version, nothing no work cant install programms)
<holstein> Delan82: the link above shares with you specifics about how to install
<holstein> Delan82: what did i do when i installed to that *excact* hardware? i made a usb stick with unetbootin.. i resised the windows partition for the user, and installed lubuntu on the empty space i created
<Delan82> no i just want dpwnload iso and install from the xp
<melodie> you want to use Wubi?
<Delan82> i can have win xp and lubuntu in one partition ntfs?
<holstein> Delan82: the second link, related to wubi, is what specifically addresses that, which i dont suggest doing
<Delan82> yes wubi ok
<melodie> with wubi yes
<holstein> Delan82: the method i used *not* using wubi left the user with both XP and lubuntu
<melodie> however it's more for some time, maybe not all the time, as it will be seen as any windows file and as such fragment
<melodie> whereas on an ext4 partition it wouldn't
<Delan82> ehm i cant have 2 systems in one partiton? ntfs
<melodie> yes you can
<holstein> Delan82: with wubi
<Delan82> but lubuntu have nfts driver
<holstein> !wubi | Delan82
<ubottu> Delan82: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<holstein> Delan82: but, its not suggested.. i suggest dual boot
<melodie> what I am explaining you is that on an ext4 partition an real install will be more efficient on a long run
<holstein> Delan82: where you have lubuntu in its native filesystem, and windows in its native filesystem.. in seperate partitions
<Delan82> wubi not crash win xp?
<melodie> holstein I just learned a few things. This uefi thing...
<holstein> Delan82: nothing about lubuntu, linux, nor wubi will crash xp.. but, the dual boot is preferred
<holstein> Delan82: if you want wubi, read about it and use it
<melodie> Delan82 holstein is right. While we are there: please don't forget TO DO A BACKUP OF YOUR DATA ON ANOTHER MEDIA
<holstein> a backup is suggested regardless. *all* hard drives fail
<Delan82> dual boot its what?
<Delan82> i just want have 2 systems in grub
<holstein> Delan82: thats dual boot
<Delan82> or wingrub
<holstein> !install | Delan82
<ubottu> Delan82: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> !dualboot | Delan82
<ubottu> Delan82: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Delan82> wubi will do dual boot?
<holstein> Delan82: wubi does waht it does.. as explained at the link, and in many messages above
<holstein> Delan82: its a way to install lubuntu inside the windows partition
<melodie> wubi installs Ubuntu distributions as if it were merely a Windows program as any other
<holstein> Delan82: dual boot, as explained here and in the links above is seperate partitions.. you choose the os you want to boot at the grub menu
<melodie> it installs it to c:\ My Programs
<Delan82> I want install in folder in C:
<holstein> Delan82: then, read about and use wubi, friend
<melodie> :)
<Delan82> ok
<holstein> Delan82: you should backup your data regardless.. and dual boot is the preffered option
<Delan82> data cant be crashed
<holstein> Delan82: *all* hard drives fail
<Delan82> imho
<melodie> Delan82 all drives fail.
<melodie> holstein is a wise user and admin
<holstein> Delan82: that data will be lost at some point, regardless. so, take this opportunity to back up your data and plan for failure
<holstein> melodie: :)
<melodie> sure! I know you always give the best advice.
<holstein> Delan82: it makes no difference your opinion, honest or otherwise.. drives fail
<holstein> melodie: not sure about "best", but i try to be honest...
<melodie> holstein about failures, I had a nice one lately (but on a system which didn't matter too much so I could test fully a recover method without fear)
<melodie> have you heard about the whdd tool?
 * holstein googles
<melodie> no no
<melodie> don't :)
<holstein> melodie: i actually havnet used that specific tool
<melodie> it's a very low level tool probably written in asm or such and incredible
<holstein> i have done similar things with tool in the ultimate boot cd
<Delan82> ok thx friends
<melodie> I had this 38 Gib drive, all broken and could not be mounted at all
<melodie> there were about 6 partitions
<melodie> one could not be recovered at all, even with dd
<melodie> whdd allowed me copying the how content of the hard drive in one big 38 Gb file, after I asked at the mailing list how to use it (the doc is very minimal, a few videos that don't show much details)
<melodie> and from there the dev explained to me, and after I got the one large file, I was pointed to a tool having for name loosetup
<melodie> and kpartx
<melodie> holstein which tools?
<melodie> well, in the whdd mailing list, and on some notes I put on the web, there is a full method ready to work for anyone knowing some command lines and at least used to deal with disk space and partitions. but the most wonderful is that I didn't only get the data recovered but the full systems! I could rsync them to a fresh partition, tweak fstab and grub config and go! :D
<melodie> Delan82 welcome. let us know how that works?
<Delan82> ok
<Delan82> tomorrow i think
<Delan82> good night
<RudeViper> holstein - I'm back - had to run out for a bit - it's just not invoking screen -
<NeoXT> Hello
<NeoXT> Lubuntu is good for netbook ?
<NeoXT> ?
<Unit193> Sure.
<RudeViper> Never tried it on netbook - but it is good on a p4 ith 512 mb ram
<NeoXT> I am 1 gb ram
<NeoXT> Thx
<NeoXT> I am french :) My english is very bad sorry
<NeoXT> Bye ...
<RudeViper> ok lets try this - how can I disable the lxde desktop completely
<RudeViper> I want to boot and operate in text mode only
<Unit193> Edit /etc/default/grub and add 'test' to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT options.
<tux_1> How can I disable the monitor from blanking by command line?
<RudeViper> I edited /etc/default/grub and added text to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line - but desktop came up - grrrrrr - maybe I need to reinstall
<RudeViper> and yes I deleted "quiet splash" and replaced it with text - lol
<RudeViper> sudo mc
<RudeViper> wrong window - sorry
<Unit193> RudeViper: Then did you  update-grub  ?
<RudeViper> um nope- ooooops - lol
<RudeViper> forgot about that
<RudeViper> rebooting again
<RudeViper> ok that worked - thanks
<RudeViper> now I just have to figure the rest of this out
#lubuntu 2014-02-05
<FuuqUmiist> on GPicView how do you change the order it displays when you press right or left, thanks
<ianorlin> I think it is alphabetical by file name so if you renamed the files it would change order I think
<FuuqUmiist> in Windows how ever you order the files in a folder is the way the images are displayed in the viewer, which is very convenient
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: are you asking how to do that? or just saying its nice becuase you figured out how to do it?
<FuuqUmiist> how do you do it with GPicView
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: why not do it in the filemanager?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: thats what does that in windows.. the filemanager
<FuuqUmiist> how do you set it up in the file manager
<FuuqUmiist> in the folder i select a specific order, such as date modified, size or alphabetical, but GPicView displays images in a default order
<ianorlin> not sure it does that
<Unit193> ristretto *might* but think not.
<holstein> i do "detailed list view" and i can order by whatever catagories are there, FuuqUmiist
<ianorlinbrocomp> hmm what package provided the alternatives list when it says it is not installed?
<ianorlinbrocomp> I am getting pastebinit listed twice when not installed on this machine
<Unit193> ianorlinbrocomp: Sorry, what?
<Daktor> Why no new wubi? http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/files/Wubi/
<ianorlin> that was me but when you don't have pastebinit installed and run echo hi NSA |pastebinit it showed pastebinit is not installed avialble in \n pastebinit \n pastebinit
<ianorlin> which is a bug but I don't know which package says is not installed but is in this package is what I think the bug should be filed agianst
<Daktor> where get new wubi?
<Daktor> lubuntu iso have wubi?
<ianorlin> new ones do not
<Daktor> why?
<ianorlin> people thought being able to install on windows 8 hardware was more important and also wubi is bad because if the windows bootloader breaks you can't boot either system
<Daktor> standart or alternative use?
<Unit193> wubi wasn't great.
<Unit193> !info command-not-found | ianorlinbrocomp
<ubottu> ianorlinbrocomp: command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.3ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daktor> i now download lubuntu 13.10 it have wubi?
<kutulal> hello everyone!
<kutulal> I have recently installed lubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu 12.04.In the lxpanel I have a network icon which shows my current network connection status. I have a wired connection [ethernet] which connects automatically at startup. In Unity or Gnome I observed that this icon changed to to arrows [one up, one down] when wired connection was established. But in lubuntu it showed "disconnected" time icon.
<kutulal> How can I change this network icon to behave like in Unity or Gnome? I am submitting image decribing the situation.
<kutulal> Thanks in advance for any help.
<kutulal> Sorry!
<kutulal> telling again from start
<kutulal> I have recently installed lubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu 12.04.
<kutulal> In the lxpanel I have a network icon which shows my current network connection status. I have a wired connection [ethernet] which connects automatically at startup. In Unity or Gnome I observed that this icon changed to to arrows [one up, one down] when wired connection was established. But in lubuntu it showed "disconnected" time icon.
<kutulal> How can I change this network icon to behave like in Unity or Gnome?
<kutulal> Thanks in advance for any help.
<kutulal> image link:http://i.stack.imgur.com/DaKSo.png
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<kutulal> My problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6877750/plain/
<Unit193> !flood | kutulal
<ubottu> kutulal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> !crosspost | kutulal
<ubottu> kutulal: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jirido_> Hi where is the metamode list and the actuall display settings located.. I have nvidias driver but this seem to be set as well with arandr  I would like to edit manually
<jirido_> It dont seem to bother much about xorg.conf
<jirido_> quit
<jirido> holstein: hi. I just disabled nvidias driver and installed driver 304 for nvidia.. but it seems like i have to update something because i did not come longer then to the console.. There is a missmatch between driver and kernelmodule.. There is some comand one can run to update kernelmodules i think.. do you know it? or what to do
<jirido> Here is a paste from when i try to start x..
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/eftYmfES
<GXlbSyd> hey jirido your pastebin has been removed
<jirido> ups
<jirido> Ill go get it again :)
<GXlbSyd> can you start x?
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/88DK6wz2
<jirido> No
<jirido> I took avay Nvidias driver because nvidia settings did not want to start and what ever changes i did to xorg.conf for resolution did not afect
<jirido> So i thought that if i install original drivers i could get some suport here :)
<GXlbSyd> its been a while and i cant remember the syntax but try looking up the driver and sudo apt-get install it
<GXlbSyd> i got screen flicker when i installed 13.10
<GXlbSyd> bloody forgot to write what i did down
<GXlbSyd> but wont need to d/l from AMD site
<jirido> I'm in console so its a litle hard but if you know the way to search for packages with apt?
<GXlbSyd> ummmm
<GXlbSyd> let me google
<Unit193> apt-cache search foo
<GXlbSyd> loltry lspci | less
<GXlbSyd> try
<GXlbSyd> lspci | less
<GXlbSyd> and then.....
<jirido> ok
<GXlbSyd> did you install unrestricted extras on install?
<jirido> I dont know, I used the settings program "Extra drivers" or somthing like it.. And uninstalled the properitiere ones and installed the 304 ones.. but i think i should uopdate something so that the kernel module is the same as the driver.. Thats i think is the thing
<jirido> And whatb is the unrestricted extras?
<GXlbSyd> flash etc. you know so you can watch youtube straightaway
<jirido> but if i took away nvidias driver should not the xorg ones become active automaticaly or where do i sett that?
<jirido> I try now nvidias-331 drivers
<GXlbSyd> gtg - picking up missus' kids
<GXlbSyd> kid
<jirido> Hello. I just had a displaaay driver problem i resolved by a purg.. But now i cant login tru the grafical login ..  it dont like my pasword.. in console there is no problem thou? can anyone help me to get in?
<NeoXT> Hello
<NeoXT> Possible Lubuntu French language ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Mongo44> My OS isn't letting me go to a full 1366X768 resolution.
<Mongo44> It is a virtual machine.
<Duality> hi
<Duality> my systemtray keeps expanding, why is this? is this a bug ?
<Duality> it compresses my openwindows on the taskbar
<Mongo44> I need to fix the screen resolution of my VM right now it only runs in 640X480. Anyone know how to do this?
<Mongo44> I really need to get the correct resolution right now I can only run 640x480.
<ianorlin> Mongo are you in a vm?
<ianorlin> there is prefrences monitor settings in lubuntu
<Mongo44> The only option available was 640x480 yes it was a VM.
<ianorlin> try hitting host +C and then maximizing it makes the window bigger but not more resolution
<ianorlin> in virtualbox
<Mongo44> Yeah, that is just a quick fix.
<SLit> Hi! I am trying to install latest version of lubuntu on Powerpc Mac mini. It looks like I have problems with Internet conection and with graphic card. Everything is messed up with colors and no net
<SLit> Anybody has some ideas?
<pleia2> SLit: wired or wireless internet?
<SLit> wireless
<pleia2> SLit: installing the firmware-b43-installer got wireless going for me
<pleia2> for video, I have a radeon in my PPC, so I edited /etc/yaboot.conf to be: append="quiet splash video=radeonfb:1024x786-32@60"
<pleia2> ymmv
<SLit> I am new to linux, and a bit afraid espacialy when I saw mixed colors
<pleia2> I wrote about all my fixes here: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=8726
<pleia2> I was working on a powerbook, so it won't be identical, but hopefully it's useful to you
<SLit> Wolud be different if i just install it
<SLit> I used lubuntu as liv cd
<pleia2> the video= option is available when you boot the livecd too
<SLit> Wher?
<pleia2> when you first boot up, don't use the default boot, instead type: live video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60
<pleia2> at the boot: promot
<pleia2> prompt
<SLit> I think I haved no otpiin for writing
<SLit> *option
<SLit> I press alt
<pleia2> when you start up the livecd, there is a point where you get to a spot where it says boot:
<SLit> then I hav a menu Linux
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/PPC#No_desktop_with_Radeon_video_chips_on_LiveCD
<pleia2> ^^ that's the instructions I'm referring to
<pleia2> without doing that, I get crazy colors
<SLit> I will try. I dont have her this mac
<SLit> Is ther any mor simpler solution
<jirido> Hi i try to install a driver from comand as i cant get in to DM and need to shut down X without it restart.. Do anyone know how?
<jirido> Like die X bitch and keep down!
<jirido> Or X monster!
<genii> ctrl-alt-f1 and login, then sudo service lightdm stop  ...do your command-line things that need X off here.... sudo service lightdm start    ...may need alt-f7 or not to get back to the gui login screen
<Mongo44> I am still trying to change the screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1366x768 and for some reason the VM won't recognize the scroll button on my mouse.
<Unit193> ianorlin: See my comment about it being command-not-found?
<ianorlin> I did not
<ianorlin> never mind looked in logs and found the info
#lubuntu 2014-02-06
<holstein> jirido: you can use an update manager, or the terminal, or most any package manager you choose.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> there is also a few PPAs that are unsupporte that easily offer newer nvidia packages
<holstein> jirido: whats the problem with the open driver?
<jirido> Hi again
<jirido> How are you
<jirido> ?
<holstein> im just fine
<jirido> well where did you get the Q from i have droped so many at the last times.. Im in inside my DM now and got nvidas drivers up and running after my try to uninstall them ..
<holstein> ok.. enjoy!
<holstein> i was just responding to a ping about "how do i update the driver modules"
<jirido> My problem now is that the screen resolution on my big screen dont update from xorg.conf..
<holstein> jirido: how is that problematic?
<holstein> jirido: you should keep in mind, the device you purchased came with windows support.. you were promised by a vendor to be able to have full windows support.. a company supplies that.. you have decided to supply your own linux support for the device now
<holstein> the driver support may not be all that great, or may have issue to solve
<holstein> jirido: whats wrong with the open driver from the live cd? how does knoppix support the hardware? if knoppix does what you like, then you can grab the xorg.conf from there
<jirido> i did pay a movie as sudo mplayer -vo blabla 1024 .. so it sat resolution to 1024 and as root so that was why i could not login.. i did sudo chown -R $USER $USER $HOME and then i could log in again: )
<holstein> the xorg.conf *willL affect your system, but you would have to answer a few questions.. where did you get the xorg.conf? have you asked the person or place that provided is for support?
<holstein> jirido: you dont need root access to play movies
<jirido>  Now it seems like that change to 1024 has got stuck someware becauce even if i change resolution in nvidia settings  it does not affect..
<holstein> seems?
<holstein> jirido: confirm i its stuck
<jirido> No but i played in consolle
<holstein> jirido: played what?
<holstein> jirido: you dont need root for that.. and shouldnt
<jirido> it is stuck at 1024 even if 1360 in xorg.conf
<holstein> jirido: in what xorg.conf? where did you get it? have you asked the person or place you got it from for support?
<holstein> jirido: are you able to read all im typing? are you able to understand what im typing?
<holstein> jirido: you are assuming 'the xorg.conf is not changing the resolution".. it could be "i incorrectly made an xorg.conf" or "the xorg.conf is bad/broken".. etc
<jirido> sudo mplayer -vo fbdev -xy 1024 -fs -zoom'  here is the comand i ran / yes its ok it is just now only that it is a wrong resolution /i did render that xorg with nvidia-xorgrender or what it is called
<holstein> jirido: if it were "ok", we woudnt be communicating about it
<holstein> jirido: the very reason you mention it is to state what is not ok about it
<jirido> The xorg conf is ok i think
<holstein> jirido: think?
<holstein> jirido: you stated an issue with it
<holstein> jirido: anyways. you dont/shouldnt run that command as root
<jirido> i cant type so fast as to answer at this speed but ill do my best
<jirido> That command dont work in console without sudo.. i have tried. But it was sweet to be able to play a movie in console
<holstein> jirido: you shouldnt be playing videos as root
<jirido> i did not know that it would be bad.. i saw it at a forum post and it seemed sweet
<jirido> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882796/
<jirido> you see it has 1360 in the first vga display.. the tru resolution in this hardware is 1366.. but now it uses 1024 even if both arandr and nvidia settings show 1360
<holstein> jirido: you shouldnt sweat the difference in 1360 an 1366
<holstein> jirido: have you tried the xorg.conf from knoppix?
<holstein> jirido: have you tried the open driver from the live CD?
<jirido> no and i dont have knopix or cdplayer .. I know there is something wrong someware that i want to fix   here is xrandr.. :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882815/
<jirido> still the screen is 1024 and all program windows are to big when maximized..? strange
<holstein> jirido: knoppix, is a distro.. a live linux distro that i suggested, and still suggest you try to see if you can get the card to do whatever resolution you are tring to make it do that its not
<jirido> it is among the resolutions in xrandr.. and is marked as beeing used there.  There is a viewport option in nvidias advansed settings but i dont se them in xorg.conf or in nidias settings so i wonder where they can have got stucked if they have..
<holstein> jirido: will you please consider trying the knoppix live distrobution? i mention it for this very reason.. several days ago when you said "my machine is not posting a video resolution i expect it should", or basically you asked that i said..
<jirido> "my machine is not posting a video resolution i expect  it should", or basically you asked that i said..
<holstein> "try knoppix".. because, when i had an nvidia device that i experienced the *same* issue with, as i stated before to you, i tried the knoppix live distro, and i found the resolution
<holstein> then, also as i stated before, i grabbed the xorg.conf from there and use it, and it worked *great*
<jirido> I cant se the last of your sentenses as they are out of viewport and i run irssi in guake :(
<holstein> jirido: i dont recall you stating where you had obtained the one you are using?
<jirido> the driver?
<jirido>  Its ubuntus nvidia 304
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6882886/
<holstein> jirido: no
<holstein> jirido: the xorg.conf
<holstein> jirido: as i asked above, where did you get the xorg.conf you are using, and have assumed is the issue?
<jirido> i/etc/X11xorg.conf made by nvidia-xconfig
<holstein> jirido: so, ideally nvidia would support that.. but, as i stated above, and before, and still suggest, i would, and have tried a knoppix live CD and grabbed the xorg.conf from there
<jirido> I did remowe the old one that also were made by nvidia-xconfig but that i had tweeked a little .. But the problem with the 1024 wiewport remaind unchanged.. without xconfig i got 640..
<holstein> jirido: also, you may *never* get that resolution.. it could be that the card, driver, or monitor, or combonation there doesnt work with linux well
<holstein> jirido: you were not promises linux support by the vendor
<jirido> ohh no promises noware i just try t6o find where this 1024 comes from.. this screen har been running at 1366 long times with this card
<jirido>  It came when i did play that movie in console as sudo
<holstein> jirido: a long time in linux?
<jirido>  there is the root of the evil..
<holstein> jirido: sure.. you are *not* supposed to do that as root...
<jirido> yes i have had this lubuntu for more then a year-- maybe 2
<jirido> I know that now :) but the big Q remains where can that command have put a 1024 parameter that has got stuck..
<holstein> jirido: this is literally the first i have heard of the root command
<jirido> so evern xrandr dont se it?
<holstein> jirido: you likely just broke it running commands you shouldnd be
<holstein> jirido: i would just fresh install, and test commands in live enviroments, or in VM
<jirido> yes i know that.. but now i must just understand where it can have put that parameter
<jirido> nooo
<jirido> its a resolution problem.. coman its a setting in a file someware that should not be there
<jirido> i just dont know where it could be.. that is what i really wonder and i dont think a better xorg.conf is gona help as this parameter/settin someware is obviously overriding xorg.conf
<holstein> jirido: you are just asking these quesiton about ever 20 hours or so, and it takes about 8 minutes to reinstall.. and im afraid there are more commands like that that you have ran and dont understand the potential issues
<jirido> i have alot installed from suorce and a lot of settings and so on
<jirido> it will take longer then 8 min i asure you
<holstein> jirido: sure.. and all of that *will* get lost *when* that hard drive fails
<holstein> jirido: the other suggestions i have are listed above
<jirido> well this is not the subjekt at all..
<jirido> well knopix and reinstall..
<holstein> jirido: how you broke the system when trying to determine the best course of action to address it *is* the subject
<jirido> new xorg.conf..
<holstein> jirido: thats the file you are referencing above
<jirido> but not harddisk faliour
<holstein> jirido: i didnt imply it was
<jirido> well i reference it as it is not taken in to acount.. that xorg.conf i mean regarding resolution in the end that remains 1024
<jirido> so something is overiding that xconf and that is no reason to reinstall
<holstein> jirido: that is the tool to address the resolution. its not the tool to address comands you have copy/pasted in and ran as root
<holstein> jirido: you can also try logging in as another user to remove your user config from the equation
<jirido> I whell that runn as root is done andn now it is to fix
<jirido> well i like my user.. thats where i live!
<holstein> jirido: well, the place where you got the command would ideally supply support
<jirido> lol
<holstein> jirido: im not implying you should change users, friend
<holstein> jirido: thats also a suggested troubeshooting step that would be *very* helpful if, as a volunteer of my time, you would try
<holstein> jirido: if you have no issues as another user, that is very telling about where the issue is, or could be
<holstein> jirido: im not, and didnt, and didnt mean to imply that you should not like your user, or switch users, OK?
<holstein> jirido: how are things with your users config removed from the euqation?
<jirido> whell what would i win from logging in as an other user?
<jirido> where is that ?
<jirido> do you mean .config?
<holstein> jirido: as i said, and referenced above, you would "win" the knowlege of knowing, basically, if the user config is at fault
<holstein> jirido: i mean the *entire* user config
<jirido> ok now i se.. I must then make an other user.. right.
<holstein> jirido: *everything* in the users /home responsible for settings that can be causing the issues you are having
<jirido> yes but could you think of some special places..?
<holstein> jirido: no. thats why i suggest the new user so you dont have to blow out the user config for this test
<jirido> or could i search true the intire .config folder for a 1024 reference by some command?
<holstein> jirido: no
<holstein> jirido: if you are not interested in working with my suggestions, thats fine.. just let me know
<holstein> jirido: i am volunteering my time here, and you are not following simple suggestions
<holstein> jirido: and, thats fine.. just let me know, and i'll leave you alone
<holstein> jirido: you can also try #ubuntu since this is not a lubuntu or lxde issue
<jirido> some seem ok. i uninstalled the nvidia driversby using jokey and then i could not get back up in for a day.. that was a litle hard
<holstein> jirido: sure, and the issue is "seem". you dont *know"
<holstein> jirido: anything that "seems", you test, so you know
<jirido> no i dont need to be left alone..
<holstein> jirido: then, try the new user
<jirido> ok but gime a comand to create one ..
<jirido> or i have to start studdy for an half oure
<holstein> "sudo adduser" is the command.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto or anything you find from searching "ubuntu add user".. or, anything in #ubuntu
<holstein> typically, this is something that is tested rather quickly.. its not a "fix". its a troubleshooting step.. you would say "things are the same" or "things are better" as the new user, then we would be able to go from there with that information
<jirido_> holstein: same same.. I made a user.. inn gui and loged in but it was the same
<jirido_> ill look a litle in xorg log
<holstein> ok, so the issue is not in the users /home
<jirido_> Yes that was good to know
<holstein> jirido_: i would specify the vesa driver in xorg.conf and test
<jirido_> ok
<jirido_> would i need to restart x
<jirido_> ?
<jirido_> yes ofcourse
<holstein> jirido_: there is not "need".. just you troubleshooting
<holstein> if you want to, you can always just reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a dumb question...
<SonikkuAmerica> Does the Lubuntu AC100 image (the tar.gz) work on any system other than an AC100?
<SonikkuAmerica> (i.e. has it been tested on a non-AC100 device?)
<Unit193> Uhh, you could try it? (Nooo, idea.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably worth testing... especially with that "Nexus 7 session"
<SonikkuAmerica> And this guinea pig happens to have one
<jinglescafe> hi, i updated ubuntu.  my firefox quit working.
<anto> Anyone here had problems with getting the right resolution? I can only run 640x480.
<holstein> anto: yes i have.. i resolved that for someone yesteready by suggesting they remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf that was there and uneeded
<holstein> anto: is this something that has just happened? a fresh install? an update "broke" it? what hardware?
<holstein> anto: does it affect the resolution to try and set it with arandr ?
<Mongo44> I created a xorg.conf file.
<holstein> Mongo44: why?
<holstein> Mongo44: is that what broke it?
<Mongo44> Started out only 1024x768.
<Mongo44> Full is 1366x768.
<holstein> Mongo44: full is whatever is allowed by the driver and your hardware
<holstein> Mongo44: if you are reading somewhere that your device should have 1366/768 in linux, then ask that entity how
<Mongo44> After creating the file it is only 640x480.
<holstein> Mongo44: otherwise, you may *only* have 1024x768 with linux
<holstein> Mongo44: the "best" place to ask for linux support would be the manufacturer of the hardware.. though, they likely wont support linux officaly.. so the next option is troubleshooting
<Mongo44> Works in Debian 7.3.
<Mongo44> Lubuntu is a VM. Same with Xubuntu.
<holstein> Mongo44: then, make a note of the graphics driver and kernel versions.. and grab the xorg.conf from there if you need it
<holstein> Mongo44: lubuntu *is xubuntu.. is ubuntu.. etc
<holstein> same repositories.. same drivers, and kernels available and used
<Mongo44> I created the file hasn't given me any information.
<holstein> Mongo44: you created what file?
<Mongo44> xorg.conf for Wheezy.
<holstein> Mongo44: you will go to the debian install that is working and supporting your hardware.. you will copy that xorg.conf. you will make sure you have whatever driver/module in place that the xorg is referencing
<Mongo44> http://paste.debian.net/80537/
<Mongo44> That is it there.
<Mongo44> Do I have the information I need?
<melodie> hi
<draco--__--> hi everyone
<draco--__--> I don't where to write this but there is wrong link on lubuntu main website
<draco--__--> under this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso there is an 64bit version not 32bit
<draco--__--> I've just tryied to install it on old dell laptop and it displays an information that kernel is not for that cpu
<draco--__--> fortunately 32bit version that is available via torrent is working just fine
<draco--__--> can somebody pass information to people who can fix that link or give me info where I can send that info?
<Mongo44> I edited the xorg.conf file and now the VM isn't booting.
<jarnos> When I started sylpheed today, all my two mail accounts had disappeared. Why so?
<holstein> Mongo44: what VM?
<holstein> jarnos: did you do anything in the users /home? are other settings "reset" ?
<Unit193> Could just remove the xorg.conf file.
<Mongo44> It works now I just can't get larger than 640x480.
<holstein> Mongo44: in what? a virtual machine?
<Unit193> Mongo44: Did you stop x, then  sudo xorg -configure
<Mongo44> Yes.
<jarnos> holstein, Not that I know. I don't know about the other settings, but I can still see the folders of the mail accounts in the left column.
<Mongo44> Yes a VBox VM.
<holstein> Mongo44: do you have guest additions installed? whats the host? windows?
<Mongo44> My host is Wheezy.
<Mongo44> Guest additions? Like other users? That would be no.
<holstein> Mongo44: no
<holstein> Mongo44: like *guest* *additions* ..nothing to do with any other users
<Unit193> Mongo44: If you open Software Sources, then go to the additional drivers tab, there should be a virtualbox option.
<holstein> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso - guest additions iso image for VirtualBox
<holstein> or, the method that Unit193 is suggesting ^
<holstein> Mongo44: the host, debian, has the screen resolution set as you want.. the guest, lubuntu in this case, need to have a driver in place to communicate with virtualbox
<Mongo44> I don
<holstein> Mongo44: im aware that you dont.. thats why its not working
<Mongo44> I don't know where software sources is.
<holstein> Mongo44: you can get to it from synaptic, or "software sources" in the menu, or the sources list file
<holstein> Mongo44: but, you want the additional drivers menu, not sources necessarily
<Mongo44> Earlier I had a Debian VM and it worked just fine.
<Mongo44> I need to vi my sources list?
<holstein> Mongo44: no
<holstein> Mongo44: you need to add whatever lubuntu needs to be able to communicate with virtualbox
<holstein> Mongo44: i use the guest additions.. you can also add the driver as Unit193 suggests
<Mongo44> How do I do this?
<holstein> Mongo44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/311161/how-to-install-guest-additions-in-lubuntu-13-04
<holstein> Mongo44: or, just click "install guest additions" in the menu and run it from the iso that downloads.. or use Unit193 's method
<Mongo44> All I have to do is install dkms?
<holstein> Mongo44: i never said that
<holstein> Mongo44: i said, you need to install the driver for the graphics in the guest OS
<holstein> its relatively quick as well, so, if you cant do that in say 8 minutes, let a volunteer here know
<Mongo44> What is the command?
<holstein> Mongo44: in the menu, you click on "install guest additions", thats downloads the iso.. then, you mount and navigate to the install.sh on that downloaded/mounted iso provided
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox
<holstein> i think its actually named "autorun.sh"
<holstein> as the link i gave suggested, you will want dkms
<holstein> http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<Mongo44> I am downloading to Wheezy wouldn't let me in the VM.
<holstein> Mongo44: ok.. im not following that
<holstein> Mongo44: i suggest, from the guest, installing what is needed for the guest
<holstein> Mongo44: downloading and installing in the host is not going to do anything
<Mongo44> Alright now it is working. Don't know what I messed up before.
<Mongo44> I already have dkms.\
<Mongo44> After it is finished I will reboot and hopefully it works.
<holstein> Mongo44: if you install what is needed, it will.. so, if you reboot, and it didnt, then you dont have the driver for vitualbox installed.. there really is little to do with hope here
<Mongo44> It says it is unable to mount.
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> Mongo44: i just do whatever it takes.. this shoud be relatively quick, so, if you are having issues there, try something else
<holstein> sudo apt-get virtualbox-guest-additions-iso for example
<holstein> or, the jockey gtk method that Unit193 suggested eariler
<Unit193> software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<holstein> Mongo44: ^ that lets the system promt you to install the driver we are trying to get you installing
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I open a window in a Terminal so I can explore it?
<Osmodivs> So I can explore my system.
<holstein> Osmodivs: your filesystem?
<Osmodivs> holestein Yes. For some reason, even though I am the administrator, I cant do lots of stuff, like, Open an USB
<holstein> Osmodivs: open what USB? how is it formatted? does the USB work on other hardware?
<Osmodivs> So, the only way is to open a window like that, in sudo mode, and then open the files, and.if I am.lucky, print them.
<holstein> Osmodivs: luck has very little to do with anything here.. this is permission related
<Mongo44> Ok I still can only get 640x480.
<holstein> Osmodivs: your user has sudo rights.. permission to run things as the administrator.. you likely just need to chown the ext partitions stick
<holstein> Mongo44: then, you dont have the driver you need installed in the guest
<Osmodivs> I have another disk with Lubuntu 12.10 and works fine, this disk with Lubuntu 13.10 is messed, broken, but is where I have.the photo edition software.
<holstein> Mongo44: or, you have an xorg.conf in place that is breaking it
<Unit193> Osmodivs: Did you use the "Check disk for defects" option?
<holstein> Osmodivs: doesnt sound broken in anyway
<Mongo44> What is the command for deleting a file?
<holstein> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<Osmodivs> My Lubuntu is broken, I have adm and all other options checked, but CANTA connect to a WiFi, open an USB, acces my orher HDD, etc. But I dont want to fix that right now, I need to print something, and I need to open a window in sudo mode so I can acces that stick and photoedit the files to print them
<Osmodivs> Hoe can I open a window via Terminal?
<Mongo44> Ok done that tried to get 1366x768 with xrandr. Failed.
<ianorlin> Mongo44 are you sure it isn't virtualbox?
<Osmodivs> I thought it wss sudo nautilus, hut I have Lubuntu ;)
<ianorlin> pcmanfm is the filemanager
<Osmodivs> I am in a phone right now, cant acces WiFi. Thx ianorlin.
<Mongo44> I don't know what to do.
<ianorlin> there is an option to open folder as root from within pcmanfm
<holstein> gksudo pcmanfm if you need is an option
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> though, it sounds like there are other issues.. i would just backup my data, test my hard drives, and reinstall
<Mongo44> I have guest additions installed.
<holstein> Mongo44: when you have the driver that supports what you need installed, it will work
<holstein> Mongo44: lspci -vv should help
<Mongo44> Run in the VM?
<holstein> Mongo44: you said you were running lubuntu in vm, and having issue implementing the resolution in the guest you want.. there are virtualbox modules for graphics that you should install to address that
<holstein> Mongo44: do you have that module installed? you also mentioned an xorg.conf, have you removed or renamed that? you dont need an xorg.conf on the guest in VM
<Mongo44> I removed the xorg.conf file.
<Mongo44> Yes I installed the guest additions.
<Mongo44> I have successfully created 1366x768_60.00 with xrandr now it just won't apply.
<holstein> Mongo44: you dont need to do that
<holstein> Mongo44: you just install the module, and the desktop will fit the host
<Mongo44> I have installed guest additions.
<holstein> Mongo44: ok.. then, what is happening when you try to make the guest fill the screen?
<Mongo44> I know I did I had to boot with root priveleges.
<holstein> Mongo44: what did you do as root? and why?
<Mongo44> I can only get 640x480.
<holstein> Mongo44: ok
<Mongo44> That is how I had to install the module.
<holstein> https://forums.virtualbox.org/ could help
<holstein> Mongo44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/311161/how-to-install-guest-additions-in-lubuntu-13-04 should have demonstrated the issue you are having? where you cant get the guest to fill the screen, correct?
<holstein> Mongo44: undo whatever you have done before installing guest additions that could have broken the correct functionality
<Mongo44> I downloaded dkms before.
<holstein> Mongo44: sure.. you'l need dkms. .*and* other things
<holstein> Mongo44: is the link i gave showing the desktop the same?
<Mongo44> So I absolutely don't need a xorg.conf file?
<holstein> Mongo44: correct.. you should have already gotten rid of it..
<holstein> Mongo44: you can just rename it, and test
<Mongo44> Of course.
<holstein> Mongo44: ?
<Mongo44> I just don't know why it ain't working.
<holstein> Mongo44: what have you done? why did you have an xorg.conf? what else did you do?
<holstein> Mongo44: when you run "lspci -vv" is the virtualbox module listed?
<holstein> Mongo44: did you post your query at the virtuabox forums?
<Mongo44> Here it is anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6888232/
<Mongo44> holstein, you get anything from that?
<holstein> Mongo44: sure
<holstein> Mongo44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
#lubuntu 2014-02-07
<Mongo44> That jockey-text doesn't work.
<Mongo44> I know Debian works maybe I will just create a Jessie VM.
<holstein> Mongo44: i know *buntu works.. but, if you are more comfortable configuring debian, you can install lxde there
<holstein> Mongo44: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 did what?
<Mongo44> holstein, that last command?
<holstein> Mongo44: ?
<Mongo44> software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<holstein> Mongo44: ok. what about it?
<Mongo44> Where did you find that?
<holstein> Mongo44: i found it above where Unit193 pasted it in and suggested you run it, and i pasted it again and asked you to run it
<holstein> Mongo44: so.. when you run that command, are you promted for the driver?
<holstein> Mongo44: what happens when you try the software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 command?
<Mongo44> Using x86 virtualization solution.
<Mongo44> Selected that now it is applying changes.
<Mongo44> What is the advantage of having seperate partitions for home, var, usr, and tmp?
<holstein> Mongo44: seperation
<holstein> Mongo44: the default installation is all in one partition
<Mongo44> Lubuntu seems to have frozen.
<Mongo44> Still trying to apply changes.
<holstein> Mongo44: seems?
<Mongo44> I am setting up a new VM also.
<Mongo44> Maybe I will just abort and try again.
<Mongo44> My new VM has about 4 GB of RAM. I need a Swap of the same size too right?
<holstein> you dont "need" anything
<holstein> swap is a tool you can choose to implement
<Mongo44> Still trying to apply additional driver.
<Mongo44> I selected do not use. Earlier I had selected x86 virtualization solution but it froze when it tried to apply changes.
<holstein> Mongo44: ok
<Mongo44> So I will wait for this to apply and select it again.
<holstein> sounds great.. enjoy!
<Mongo44> You sound pretty optimistic.
<Mongo44> Alright so still no 1366x768 resolution.
<Mongo44> Do I need to use xrandr?
<holstein> i know, i have never suggest xrandr
<holstein> i use arandr as a GUI.. and have suggested that
<holstein> you dont *need" 1366x768
<holstein> and thats not the way it works with guests in VM, Mongo44
<ianorlin> host+C plus maximize
<ianorlin> or make it try to not strech hopefully
<holstein> yup.. that should just mek the guest take up the space..
<holstein> make*
<holstein> you dont set the res like that on the guest
<Mongo44> There is no reason 1366x768 shouldn't work.
<holstein> Mongo44: its not the way you do the guest OS's
<holstein> but, i'l keep quiet til you ask a question
<Mongo44> arandr says the resoution isn't possible
<holstein> ok
<holstein> the guest should be able to expand to the host res.. by using the command ianorlin said.. or in the menu
<Mongo44> I only have 640x480 that is quite a stretch.
<Mongo44> It is not suitable.
<holstein> it would be, if that were they way you did it
<holstein> but, its not.. you just make the guest maximised, as i and ianorlin suggested
<holstein> how does it look when you try to run it fullscreen?
<Mongo44> For some reason it is now in 1024x768 again.
<holstein> its likely becuase, its dynamic.. it changes as you resize the window.. its supposed to
<Mongo44> Nope it stays at 1024x768.
<holstein> Mongo44: not if you say it changed
<holstein> Mongo44: you said it was one thing, then a different one.. that is *not* staying th esame
<holstein> it either stays at 1024x768, or it was at 640x480 and now it is 1024x768..
<Mongo44> I rebooted and it switched from 640x480 to 1024x768.
<holstein> i think if you'll stop trying to set the guest sessions res, you'll be ahead of the game
<holstein> Mongo44: do you understand? *dont* set the res of the guest inside the guest
<holstein> Mongo44: you get the driver support for vbox setup properly, and it'll just dynamically work.. its always just worke out of the box for me, so i dont know what you have going on there
<holstein> Mongo44: what iso's are you using? the lubuntu 32bit?
<Mongo44> Nah 64 bit.
<holstein> Mongo44: ok.. *what* *specifically* did you use? what iso's?
<Mongo44> lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<holstein> on both the host and guest?
<ianorlin> by streched do you mean the aspect ratio is wrong on maximized?
<Mongo44> No host is Wheezy.
<ianorlin> keybind something in window manager to be 75% width and 100% height then it will not look skewed but I really only know how to do that in openbox
<Mongo44> OBox better than VBox?
<ianorlin> no openbox is the window manager for lubuntu
<ianorlin> it draws the windows
<holstein> they are not comparable
<holstein> it was not intended as a replacement for virtualbox
<Mongo44> Oh thought it is virtualization software.
<ianorlin> Mongo44: your screen is 16x9 aspect ratio right?
<Mongo44> How do I use Openbox?
<holstein> Mongo44: you are using it
<holstein> Mongo44: its the window manager for lubuntu.. for lxde.. so, in lubuntu and lxde you are using it
<Mongo44> ianorlin, that is correct.
<Mongo44> Alright I just made a Debian machine with the lxde kernel.
<holstein> Mongo44: lxde is not a kernel.. and has no kernels
<holstein> Mongo44: i would suggest using whatever kernels that distro provides, and the support venues they provide
<Mongo44> Interface?
<holstein> Mongo44: interface?
<Mongo44> Just looking for correct term. Light Xorg Desktop Environment. That's it.
<Mongo44> My new Debian lxde machine works just like it's supposed to.
<holstein> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Mongo44> What happens if you mix them up?
<holstein> Mongo44: im going to assume you are talking about debian and ubuntu.. debian is the base for ubuntu, as the factoid i linked above states
<holstein> you dont need to mix them up, and shouldnt have any need to, but on many levels, they will be very compatible
<holstein> the biggest thing that happens when you mix them up is, you wont be running either one, officially.. so, your support options go upstream, where the upstream developers will likely conider the mixing of the 2 the cause of issues
<holstein> but, the repos for debian and ubuntu contain most of the same packages, so you would have no need for mixing to aquire more or different packages
<holstein> you might want or prefer debian testing to have the "bleeiding edge" newer versions, but, you can add those via PPA's in ubuntu
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mongo44> Lexi, the VM, is back down to 640x480.
<holstein> sure.. the issue is not lubuntu.. its njust a matter of learnig how to work with virtualbox
<jirido> holstein: Hi are you there ?
<Slit> Hi! I am trying to install Lubuntu on PowerPc mac mini. I tried Live CD everything looks to work ok (only graphic is on 800x600) but I don't have wifi. I am new to Linux so not knowing much...
<cyborg4> Hey, I just got Lubuntu on a 507mb laptop with an Intel Pentium 4 processor. Recommendations on what projects to do / software to download / stuff?
<ianorlin> cyborg4: depends what you want and like as this gets down to personal prefrence
<cyborg4> ianorlin: i'm very techy! got a few things here already (the basics, teamviewer, skype, python GUI etc)
<ianorlin> I like htop more than the lxtask but that is just me
<ianorlin> ncdu is nice for going thorugh what folders take up how much space
<n-iCe> hello my laptop is not sending the audio through the hdmi cable, to the tv any idea? I can see image though
<cyborg4> hmm
<cyborg4> n-iCe: is your TV compatible with HDMI audio? does it work with other devices?
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> I assume it does
<n-iCe> is not the idea of hdmi?
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152486 is a thread on this with lots of tries to fix it
<cyborg4> n-iCe: older ones may not be compatible
<n-iCe> Codec: Realtek ALC269
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> the tv works with audio
<n-iCe> just tried, so is lubuntu
<n-iCe> can't make it work
<n-iCe> :(
<n-iCe> solved it, with the grub thing
<n-iCe> thanks
#lubuntu 2014-02-08
<W2KF> anyone know why lxqt will not start
<W2KF> when i try to run it in the terminal it says "/usr/bin/startlxde-qt: 37: exec: lxqt-session: not found
<W2KF> "
<n-iCe> help! any video I play in lubuntu is playing fast, like in rewind, any ideas? pls
<phuh> i heard lubuntu rocks
<phuh> is that true
<phuh> i guess it's not
<installedonusban> hi
<installedonusban> i installed on usb and it restarts when trying to boot agian plz help
<installedonusban> t]
<installedonusban> i get black screen for few secs and pc restarts
<installedonusban> anyone here?
<installedonusban> ill check back here every few minutes  plz help lubuntu doesnt boot just black screen and pc restarts
<usbinstalllreboo> any replies about 14.04 install fialing to boot black screen and pc reboot?
<usbinstalllreboo> plz help
<imtired> Hi guys
<imtired> Someone have tried connect to lubuntu using Xrdp? Not work for me
<usbinstalllreboo> hello
<usbinstalllreboo> any replies about 14.04 install fialing to boot black screen and pc reboot?
<usbinstalllreboo> plz help
<gd_> hi i need help with usb install rebooting after black screen plz help
<attrapereves> I'm having an issue where my computer will run laggy for a few days (even with shutting it down at night), then it runs fine.
<attrapereves> Where should I look for the cause?
<attrapereves> It mostly happens with browsing the web in chrome or firefox.
<attrapereves> Text based things in the terminal seem fine.
<ianorlin> attrapereves: are you opening a lot of tabs firefox uses a lot of memory
<ianorlin> and cpu if you are using flash
<perokee> Hi, i was just wondering how to change username without installing gnome system tools
<genii> With extreme caution using usermod.
<perokee> is that command line?
<phillw> perokee: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-howto-rename-user-account/
<genii> Basically: sudo usermod --home /home/newname -m --login newname currentname
<perokee> thank you guys
<perokee> genii looks like can't do it while i'm logged in as the username i wanna change
<phillw> you cannot :)
<ignacio|here> Hey!: )
#lubuntu 2014-02-09
<ianorlin> hi ignacio|here how can I help?
<ignacio|here> ianorlin, nothing now, just Im happy, I have Lubuntu 12.10 :)
<ianorlin> glad you like it
<ignacio|here> Yeah ofc :)
<ignacio|here> Lubuntu 14.04 would be LTS?
<ianorlin> yes
<ignacio|here> Yeah! Cool
<MR_Wazzap11> Hello all
<ignacio|here> hi
<MR_Wazzap11> I'm new to Lubuntu and I just installed Cairo Dock, would you be able to help me hide/get rid of the default "taskbar"?
<MR_Wazzap11> Would anyone be able to help me out with that?
<phillw> MR_Wazzap11: right click somewhere on the task bar so that you get Panel Preferences, Goto Advanced and then click in the box Automatic hiding
<phillw> Panel Settings --> Panel Preferences
<MR_Wazzap11> But then it still shows up when I hover there with my mouse, even at 0px Is there no way to completely remove it?
<phillw> MR_Wazzap11: you can uninstall it.
<MR_Wazzap11> Through synaptics package manager?
<phillw> the application is called lxpanel
<phillw> MR_Wazzap11: yesy
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok and just so I dont shoot myself in the foot here, how would I go about adding Cairo to the startup so it doesnt start up with no panels whatsoever?
<phillw> MR_Wazzap11: I'm not overly familiar with cairo dock!
<ianorlin> I would before you remove panel go to panel prefrences default apps for lxseisson and add cairo to startup
<MR_Wazzap11> ianorlin, Would that be by right click on the panel? Cause I cant find that option in there anywhere..
<ignacio|here> I crashed anything
<ianorlin> on the menu
<ianorlin> ignacio how?
<MR_Wazzap11> How do I add Cairo to the startup? I'm in the panel preferences -> autostart now what do I add for the command?
<MR_Wazzap11> ianorlin, ?
<ianorlin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/cairo-dock.1.html will tell you which you might want some options
<MR_Wazzap11> Thanks Ill check it out
<MR_Wazzap11> Also, bit of a facepalm moment, I changed the theme and it opened another dock, how do I close one dock :S ianorlin
<ianorlin> open a task manager and term one of the processes
<MR_Wazzap11> Thanks :S
<MR_Wazzap11> Ok added to startup with "cairo-dock -o"
<zack_> can someone help me make a server proxy
<zack_> hello
<zack_> any one
<zack_> ip.184.100.221.23 i want to mask
<zack_> hello
<thor480> lxqt-session is missing in lxqt ppa . Can someone contact jullian for that
<thor480> phillw: Can you contact jullian
<willwork4foo> Really impressed with the speed of this release. Running it on an old netbook with an N270 Atom processor and 2GB of RAM - feels instantaneous
<willwork4foo> I also have a high-speed SSD as a hard drive in it - that helps ;-)
<koell> it's like super pursuit mode
<koell> :)
<willwork4foo> trying to find where I set the desktop pager settings (number of desktops, etc) is challenging. Right-clicking on the desktop pager and choosing settings does nothing,
<ianorlin> that is a bug I think
<willwork4foo> yep
<willwork4foo> I suspected as much.
<phillw> thor480: the missing file will be added this evening (UTC).
<ianorlin> go to menu prefrences then desktop prefrences
<ianorlin> or from the command line if you know what file there is pcmanfm -w
<thor480> phillw: you have contact jullian
<willwork4foo> the pager options aren't in there.
<phillw> thor480: no, I contacted Julien :P
<ianorlin> oh then open openbox configuration manager
<ianorlin> click on desktops tab
<willwork4foo> there it was. Didn't spot that.
<willwork4foo> Fixed - thanks
<thor480> phillw: so lxqt-session is in the ppa tonight
<phillw> thor480: as soon as he gets home from work.
<thor480> phillw: big thank you
<phillw> no worries, I don't often ping the boss when he's at work :)
 * willwork4foo is a Solaris geek usually - exploring Lubuntu on this netbook because nothing else seems to run nicely on it
<willwork4foo> brb
<arsim> Hi
<arsim> I have a HP envy x2
<arsim> i can't boot from usb :/
<arsim> nobody can help me ?
#lubuntu 2015-02-02
<dae-> (Lubuntu 14.10) Hi, i have take the last update/upgrade and i have reboot after this, but now i don't have openbox or openbox session (i don't know) can you help me ? bonjour, suite a une mise a jour plutot longue il m'a demandé de rebooter et depuis je n'ai plus de openbox pourriez vus m'aidez ?
<dae-> (Lubuntu 14.10) Hi, i have take the last update/upgrade and i have reboot after this, but now i don't have openbox or openbox session (i don't know) can you help me ? bonjour, suite a une mise a jour plutot longue il m'a demandé de rebooter et depuis je n'ai plus de openbox pourriez vus m'aidez ?
<jarnos> I tried to add lxterminal to affected packages, but it was impossible, because there was no project matching lxterminal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/218637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218637 in xfce4-terminal "Non-breaking space is easy to write accidentally and impossible to distinguish from regular space." [Undecided,New]
<dae-> Hi , i'm novice in LXDE (Lubuntu 14.10) with the last update, the desktop manager (with task bar, icone, time etc) don't run can you help me ? Bonjour, suite à une mise a jour importante de LXDE (Lubuntu 14.10) le getionnaire de bureau icone et bar de tache ne se lance plus, pouvez vous m'indiqué que faire ?
<ianorlin> dae try pressing control alt t to bring up a terminal
<dae-> i have LXterm open
<dae-> and now ?
<ianorlin> run lxpanel --profile=Lubuntu & to start the panel
<dae-> i copy past that ?
<dae-> with sudo ? or not ?
<ianorlin> copy `lxpanel --profile=Lubuntu &`
<ianorlin> not with sudo
<dae-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10018776/
<dae-> don't work
<ianorlin> sorry lxpanel --profile lubuntu
<ianorlin> shouldn't have had the equal sign
<ianorlin> argh but it is capitalized
<dae-> dae@dae-HP:~$ lxpanel --profile lubuntu
<dae-> There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<ianorlin> ok try something else then lxpanelctl restart
<dae-> nothing ...
<ianorlin> hmm did you mess with the config file or anything recently
<dae-> ... i have purge the .xautority for try resolve my probleme
<ianorlin> does the panel launch in the guest session?
<ianorlin> or with another user?
<dae-> i need logout ?
<ianorlin> ok in lxterminal run lxsession-defuault quit and select switch user
<ianorlin> that will bring you back to login screen at lightdm
<dae-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10018925/
<dae-> i reboot please wait
<ianorlin> still no panel?
<dae->  i don't have task bar now
<dae-> <dae-> i need pkill lxpanel & lxpanel
<dae-> ianorlin ?
<dae-> do you know how i have some probleme with the last update ?
<ianorlin> I don't think there was a problem but I am actually testing the development release right now
<ianorlin> I don't really think there would be an lxpanel update in a stable release
<dae-> ianorlin , agaida say" pkill lxpanel && lxpanel"
<dae-> and it's work
<dae-> temporatly
#lubuntu 2015-02-03
<gil> Evening all! Is there a fix for the 15.04 lxpanel broken package?
<wxl> not yet, gil. working on it.
<gil> wxl okay cool - I was half asleep and blindly did a software update earlier so was panicking a bit. As long as I know I haven't broken things beyond repair I'm happy to wait :)
<wxl> yeah
<gil> It's typical - the one day I don't pay attention is the one day there's a broken package :)
<Dario> Hello. I just installed Lubuntu... guys, is unbeliavable. I tried Ubuntu in first place, average temperature was 79'C, so slow the cursor was blinking all the time. With lubuntu, i have 46"C now, speedy as if I had an SSD hd. love it :)
<Unit193> \o/
<Dario> I just miss a couple of useful stuff there were on Ubuntu, peraphs you can help
<ianorlin> yes you have the entire repos but it can pull in heavy stuff
<Dario> I only have cpu and ram indicators, i'd need the network and disk I/O .. tried with indicator-sensors but it won't show up in the panel bar..
<ianorlin> ah yeah that is a known issue
<Ahmuck> is there a way to place the cdrom device (empty) on the desktop as an icon
<Ahmuck> my cdrom button is difficult to use to open the cdrom.  clicking on the icon to eject the tray would work really well
<Ahmuck> i might have come up with a solution.  i'll leave a junk cdrom in the drive, blank or some old AOL disk.  that will keep the icon loaded in pcman as well as on the desktop so i can eject the tray
#lubuntu 2015-02-04
<Nico__> Bonjour
<Nico__> Je ne m'en sort pas avec lubuntu. J'ai des sessions au demarrage celle avec laquelle je suis ici es la session invité
<Nico__> l'autre es administratrice et je ne sais rien faire sur mon pc qui soi enregisté
<Nico__> même un simple traitement de texte
<llogiq> Hi folks. While debugging a WLAN problem, I had to update my system's BIOS. Because Lenovo only supplies a Windows-based update tool, I had to run a Windows PE. However, since the update, my LUbuntu will no longer boot.
<llogiq> I have a Vivid on a USB stick, but I don't want to overwrite my current utopic setup unless it's absolutely necessary, so installing is not an option.
<llogiq> The current setup has 4 partitions. The first two appear to be EFI/boot related, the third is swap and the fourth contains my user data.
<llogiq> Alas, the system does not seem to notice that it has a bootable partition on hard disk. How can I repair the boot?
<llogiq> I see that (probably Windows PE) has removed the boot flags from the EFI partitions. I'm trying to set them using gparted.
<llogiq> Now I get a plain grub prompt.
<llogiq> Not much, but it's an improvement from not booting anything at all.
<llogiq> Ah, apparently it needs to boot from the second partition, so I'll remove the boot flag from the first.
<llogiq> I hope I won't have to do this again for a loooong time.
#lubuntu 2015-02-05
<Kaye1> anybody here?
<Kaye1> i need help installing linksys ae2500, i keep getting errors
<slaveworx> Hi everyone!
<slaveworx> I've developed an app for Lubuntu which I hope will help begginers! I would like your feedback on the script and any suggestions will be considered!
<slaveworx> here is the link:
<slaveworx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262087&p=13222435#post13222435
<slaveworx> Thank you so much!
<Glorfinde1> my screen just went bonkers
<Glorfinde1> I exited 0ad and now everyhting is weird colors and bigger
<Glorfinde1> even in the tty
<Glorfinde1> is there anyway to fix this without losing all the programs that are up in the DE?
<Glorfinde1> I fixed it :o
#lubuntu 2015-02-06
<Ozzie_0001> Hi.
<Ozzie_0001> Can somebody help me: I want to see this flash player streams in vlc, but i cannot find the streams source. The url's are: http://www.rtve.es/directo/canal-24h/  http://noticieros.televisa.com/foro-tv/  http://tv.milenio.com/   Thank you.
<holstein> i dont think you are allowed to do that
<holstein> vlc wont play flash streams AFAIK
<Ozzie_0001> Why?
<holstein> if i want/need flash, i use pepperflash, the only current flash for linux
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Ozzie_0001> My PC is too slow for flash.
<holstein> if i want to play a stream in VLC, i make sure VLC can play the content.. its not allowed to play flash
<holstein> Ozzie_0001: i use the pepperflash in chrome on quite old/slow machines..
<Ozzie_0001> Oh... I though it can plat it...
<holstein> Ozzie_0001: you "thought" what? that vlc had support for flash? ask them.. if you think they do. but, they dont..
<holstein> flash supports flash content.. and adobe releases a current version for linux with pepperflash.. you can see the facts, and test whta you have at the link above
 * Unit193 uses firefox/xombrero with flash..
<holstein> they *may* offer an alternate stream
<Ozzie_0001> *thought *play
<Ozzie_0001> They do not... Mmmm... What a shame...
<holstein> i would just try whatever the content provider suggests..
<Unit193> In Firefox, dwhelper can pickup the stream sometimes for you to grab the URL.
<holstein> you may be able to ask them for a "lighter" alternative..
<holstein> wont hurt to try the URL..
<Ozzie_0001> I will. Thank you.
<Ozzie_0001> Thanks.
<bhad> I have ath9k enabled on lsmod but ifconfig doesn't show my wlan0. How to fix this?
<Glorfindel1> lxde isn't starting up, tty 7 is a blank screen. what command starts lubuntu's DE?
<Glorfindel1> anyone?/
<haled> I have ath9k loaded, but it ifconfig doesn't show a network interface for it. How do I fix this?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haled> holstein, it's a rather specific problem
<holstein> i would just start at the beginning.. depending on the device, i wouldnt assume its "good".. i would try and test it with a known supported driver.. that would be one the manufacturer promises support for, or, with a live linux iso that is known to have supported it
<haled> it works on windows
<holstein> if the device works under those conditions, then, i would know its not "broken" physically, and i could move on
<haled> I don't think it has any "official" linux support
<holstein> sure, i dont either.. so, its up to you and the community to make it work, if it can
<holstein> what i typically do is just throw a bunch of live iso's at hardware.. i will note the kernel versions and modules being used
<holstein> typically, with linux, when hardware can work, it'll just work.. when it doesnt just magically work, it can be more of a challenge.. but, its nice to know if it used to work, or ever worked in the past..
<wxl> haled: if you want someone to complain at, try linus XD
<holstein> i'll use ubuntu iso's for the supported lts releases, and the latest.. as well as, the upcoming
<haled> wxl, thanks
<holstein> if i can get it working, i'll make a note of the kernel version and other relevant details, and see if i can implement that in the distro i want to use
<wxl> honestly, though, holstein is right. if support doesn't exist officially from the manufacturer and the kernel doesn't have it, it's up to the Linux (not Ubuntu or Debian) kernel developers to implement it
<wxl> of course you can make a driver yourself but that's probably asking a lot :)
<haled> the ath9k driver is in the kernel since 3.0 or so
<haled> besides, it's loading
<holstein> well, all of linux is completely open, if any manufacturer wants to make it a magically simple process for the end user
<holstein> haled: i think you are assuming that the module you are loading supports the hardware
<haled> I've been using this driver with this kernel before
<haled> err
<holstein> haled: sure.. but, its the hardware that is the issue
<haled> this device with this driver
<holstein> and, the kernel gets rev'd
<haled> (with some kernels)
<wxl> with what kernels?\
<wxl> and for that matter, what distros?
<holstein> if you can determine what module is working with what kernel, you can likely figure out how to support it now
<holstein> you will find "Regression" bugs..
<haled> wxl, it was some lubuntu I believe that I was using
<haled> I think it was 14.04
<holstein> haled: try them, and see which *precisely* is supporting it..
<wxl> then try 14.04 to confirm that
<holstein> 14.04 is LTS.. so, you may find that just using it is the "simplest" way to address your issue
<haled> good idea, thanks
<holstein> or, you may try 15.04, and find that it supports the device "out of the box".. and you can decide what you like to do
<holstein> or, look and see what is providing support for your hardware, and implement that into 14.10..
<holstein> otherwise, you take the chipset you have, *specifically*, and search.. you dont need to search "lubuntu".. you search ubuntu, or debian, or linux.. you can go upstream to the larger relevant sources
<haled> it's not some relic hardware
<holstein> haled: im not implying it is
<holstein> it *is* not officially supporting linux.. so, its up to you
<holstein> i will utilize the stock main ubuntu iso's when testing, so i can use the larger relevant upstream support avenues... for hardware specifics like this
#lubuntu 2015-02-07
<nulti_korisnik> Hai there. Where can i report some issues with icon theme, witouth using launchpad?
<nulti_korisnik> Minor issues really, i can patch it if it is troublesome.
<leszek> nulti_korisnik: I guess you can use the lubuntu mailinglist but launchpad would be better I guess
<nulti_korisnik> leszek: i know however it is a pain in the but to register there, allow refferes in browser etc.
<vaio> Hello guys, I have a problem with acpid It doesnt do anything when i press the buttons though the script I'm pointing it at is working when I excecute it.
<vaio> Sorry I though a little better, I better run the script by assigning it to run when certain keys are pressed.
<vaio> Okay guys I fixed it I binded the keys super+space to my script through openbox config!
<luc___> Hello
<ianorlin> hi anyway I can help luc___ ?
<luc___> Yes thanks...
<luc___> I have a eeepc 900
<luc___> from asus
<luc___> I'm not sure to install Lubuntu or to search an other distribution
<ianorlin> do you want to install lubuntu on it?
<luc___> that's the point
<luc___> :)
<holstein> i have an eee900
<holstein> try the live iso.. works great here
<luc___> it works fastly with you ?
<holstein> no
<holstein> but, its better than most other options
<luc___> :/
<holstein> its slow/old hardware.. was when i purchased.. 900 MHZ celeron
<holstein> you wont make that hardware faster/more modern with software
<luc___> But with a *lighter* distribution couldn't it do the job on a better way ?
<luc___> something like fluxbuntu ?
<holstein> lubuntu is top o the list for old machines..
<luc___> ok
<holstein> luc___: fluxbox is not going to make your machine "faster"
<holstein> luc___: the hardware is what it is.. its old/slow.. was when we bought it.. period
<luc___> so I will try lubuntu. Actualy I'm on debian with a faster computer
<holstein> you can try lubuntu, and most other linux distros free.. free of cost.. and they are free/open for you to change to fit your needs
<holstein> debian with lxde might be more what you are looking for
<holstein> if you are more comfortable with debian.. i say, use it
<luc___> I had kubuntu several years ago
<holstein> if you want, what would basically be the same, if you were to spend time setting up debian with lxde, but, you want to save that time, you can use lubuntu
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu..
<luc___> yes
<holstein> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.. kde is (arguably) not a good choice, out of the box, on older hardware
<holstein> though, there are light qt options.. such as lxqt
<luc___> yes I switched to debian
<luc___> so
<luc___> thanks a lot
<holstein> debian is just the base.. the kde desktop is available in debian
<luc___> you've helped me a lot !
<holstein> sure.. cheers..
<luc___> :¬)
<findme> how do i change screen saver settings
<drkokandy> findme: screen saver is managed either by Light Locker and/or by Xfce Power Manager. You can change their settings in Preferences > Light Locker Settings and/or Preferences > Power Manager (respectively)
<findme> drkokandy, thankyou
<Naynay> Hello, lubuntu 14.10 here. Screen blanking. I've gone to Light Locker, gone to xfce power manager, gone to the display tab, set all sliders to "Never". My screen ends up blanking after about 10 minutes if I don't touch keyboard/mouse. Comes back to life after moving the mouse.
<Naynay> I really do not want the screen to blank.
<drkokandy> Turn off Light Locker
<Unit193> He's long gone.  You can also check the config in /etc/systemd/logind.conf, but really black screen issues are just a load of fun..
<drkokandy> Oh. Didn't notice that
#lubuntu 2015-02-08
<apocr> y'hello! I've just installed lubuntu on my old notebook - as #! has been discontinued..
<apocr> but the wireless gets frequent disconnects/reconnects.. at least in the lxde icon, but i think the connection is still stable
<drkokandy> I'm not sure if I'll be able to help, but how old of a notebook? What kind of components?
<apocr> 10 year old-ish.. Centrino 1.7 single core.. 1GB ram, 60GB HDD, note sure but i think an intel wireless card
<apocr> I can't auto-complete in the default (nor urxvt) terminal when using sudo apt-get install.. :/
<drkokandy> for that second thing, have you done sudo apt-get update yet?
<drkokandy> I'm not sure if I know enough about wireless components to really help about the disconnect/reconnect, although there are threads in the ubuntu forums and on Ask Ubuntu that suggest different steps to try for different wireless components - you could try to find one that matches yours
<drkokandy> If you don't see one that matches your situation exactly, you could always ask a new question or post a new thread in the forum
<drkokandy> Networking & Wireless forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<drkokandy> AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/
<apocr> yes I updated already. thanks for the assistance, even if you wouldn't know enough. anything helps.. as for now it even seems staable (wlan)
<drkokandy> well that's good news
<apocr> as soon as I said it, it reocurred.. the connection is still fine (pidgin never lost connection) but the tray icon goes crazy of dis/reconnects
<apocr> it may be a dumb question, but where do I set global keyboard shortcuts?
<drkokandy> You could edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml with your desired shortcuts
<drkokandy> there's unfortunately not an automatic easy way to do it
<drkokandy> these are the defaults: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<drkokandy> if you want to edit the configuration file I mentioned, here's the syntax to use: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<apocr> thanks again for the help.. I've used openbox before, but doesn't lubuntu use lxde? how do I use openbox settings in lxde? o_O
<drkokandy> LXDE is the Desktop Environment, and Openbox is LXDE's window manager. You could also use Openbox as a very no-frills Desktop Environment, but LXDE uses it for some functions
<drkokandy> You could replace Openbox within LXDE with another window manager if you wish
<apocr> aah! good. I see! I just checked and I'm still precise, not trusty.. :/
<apocr> performing a dist-upgrade atm
<drkokandy> Oh, you might want to use a more recent version - I believe the Lubuntu-specific things in precise are no longer up to date
<drkokandy> after your current upgrade completes, you could run the command "do-release-upgrade" (without the quotes) to upgrade the version
<Unit193> Correct, Trusty was the first LTS for Lubuntu.
<apocr> I'm on LXLE if that matters.. :/
<drkokandy> Oh - then you might not want to run do-release-upgrade - I don't know if that would work, and it might break things. I'm not familiar enough with LXLE to give good advice on that.
<drkokandy> Essentially LXLE is a version of Lubuntu plus some changes that their maintainers put on top of Lubuntu. I'm not sure exactly what they change
<ianorlin> there is a forum here for lxle support http://lxle.net/forum/
<apocr> don't mind breaking things.. its a fresh install, nothing to lose.. I'm trying to update my sources list to trusty, in order to do a dist-upgrade, then update/upgrade everything
<apocr> yeah, I've checked the lxle irc and if I didn't check wrong there were three people online
<apocr> I'm drunk and willing to get this going before I get to sleep :P
<drkokandy> It looks like they also have a version based on trusty. Might be easier to just fresh install that than to upgrade from precise: http://lxle.net/articles/?post=lxle-14041-12045-released
<drkokandy> 14.04.1 would be the trusty one
<drkokandy> but again, I don't know anything about LXLE. I'd recommend installing Lubuntu :-)
<apocr> that's what confuses me. I downloaded and installed it just a few hours ago. :P I should have trusty already
<apocr> ohboy. I altered the sources from any precise to trusty and performed a dist-upgrade.. 480 new packages.. Imma grab a beer. :o
<apocr> gosh. I hope the wireless connectivity improves with the dist upgrade, I get ~1MB/s then drop to 100kB/s and back up every now and then..
<apocr> aah.. I'm was on precise because the 32bit doesn't have a trusty iso yet
<Unit193> apocr: If you want proper support, I'd highly recommend Lubuntu, not LXLE.
<apocr> Unit193, I was looking for a debian/ubuntu based system, that requires as little resources as possible.. thus lxle seemed better than lubuntu
<Unit193> apocr: Why?  Lubuntu is lightweight, and seems like at that point LXLE doesn't even have a 32bit build, which would be weird if they are actually targetting older hardware.
<apocr> Unit193, I get your point. I've just switched from crunchbang and still checking my possilbities.. I'm sure some arch distro or tinycore/whatever would require less but as this setup is targeted for a general user (in the kitchen) it's hard to choose
<Unit193> apocr: Yes, you can go more minimal by just having a Window Manager, in fact that's not hard to setup, you just "lose" ease of customizability.
<Unit193> At some point though, you're going to realize that while the desktop can be pretty functional on old hardware, the current browsers take a lot more.
<apocr> my main system is a minimal debian with i3, so I how to handle these, but this old system just sits there in the kitchen for drunk guys to be listened to.. thus I thought a lighweight ubuntu variant would do the job.. and as far as I got it LXLE is more lighweight than Lubuntu (don't want to anger anyone here!)
<apocr> yea sure.. the browser takes up ~80-90% of the hardware usage here
<Unit193> Don't really see why LXLE would be any lighter, and you get much more community support from Lubuntu (forums, askubuntu, mailing lists, this channel, #ubuntu, etc.)  If it's minimal enough, you could just drop openbox+tint2 on it at that.
<apocr> true, true.. after crunchbang was discontinued I just checked distrowatch on what would be nice..
<apocr> you've got me.. I'm almost done downloading lubuntu.. do tell me, do you have any experience with the inability to install a bootloader?
<apocr> I've tried multiple system and always failed to install a bootloader
<Unit193> Huh, can't get it by installing with grub-install manually?
<Unit193> If nothing else, plop.
<apocr> no chance.. grub install fails, lilo fails..
<Unit193> Got an error?
<apocr> I have a rescue disk (recatux or something) which boots my system every other month.. no specific error, just "failed"
<Unit193> Bah, lovely.
<apocr> indeed
<Unit193> SuperGrubDisk was awesome.  Well, since it's not giving much output (not even in verbose or debug mode?), perhaps try installing plop boot loader?
<apocr> never even heard of plop.. sorry, but I'll give it a shot, thanks for the hint
<apocr> to be honest, after a few tries in "expert install"-mode of several distros I said fuck it and used supergrubdisk
<apocr> so I didn't try deubg/verbose mode
<Unit193> Though please try to keep the language family friendly.  SGD is pretty handy, had to use it before when the MBR was shot.
<Unit193> (Windows, back when dual-booted.)
<apocr> sorry. had quite a few.. SGD is an absolute must have on my to-go usb drive.. by the way lxle is updating for >1h :/
<Unit193> Plop is also a method to boot of a USB stick if the computer doesn't support it, boot plop off a floppy or CD.
 * apocr goes afk and grabs another one
<apocr> Unit193, so plop is not a substitute for grub/lilo more for supergrubdisk?
<Unit193> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<apocr> bookmark'd but how is it better than http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ ?
<Unit193> That is to say, it's both.  Though I've only used it as the second myself.
<macabre> My pc is dell inspiron 2305 touchscreen all in one pc, lubuntu 14.04 fully updated, touchscreen works but in full screen apps when i touch mouse cursor jumps to far right of screen as if not calibrated, works fine with same apps in windowed mode
<macabre> any ideas on how to get my touchscreen presses centered to my finger in fullscreen apps?
<Dirkson> Hey all. Using the fglrx drivers. When I try to log in as my user, it flashes a black screen, then takes me back to the login page. /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows no errors. When I manually use 'startx' as the user, THEN I can go back to the login manager (alt+f7) and logging in works. Help?
<Dirkson> Problem ONLY occurrs for my users, actually. That's interesting
<Dirkson> "Guest session" works AOK
<Dirkson> Hmm. Actually, it works out ok if I'm logged in.
<Dirkson> Sort of.
<Dirkson> I think this must be related to the user directory encryption option.
<Dirkson> Nope, unrelated. Fuck.
<ianorlin> !langauge |Dirkson
<ubottu> Dirkson: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ianorlin> I personally don't use fglrx so can't reproduce that
<Dirkson> ianorlin: Calm and polite you'll get. That's not your actual objection, though. I think you dislike some magic words?
<Dirkson> Oh, and english you'll get too, naturally : )
<Dirkson> ianorlin: I'm not 100% sure it's even related to fglrx. It *only* seems to happen with one user - I've set up another user, who works perfectly.
<ianorlin> might be something in your home directory
<ianorlin> or in your config files if you messed up the session
<ianorlin> Dirkson, is this a new install?
<Dirkson> Yup, brand new, although I was doing setup-tinkery-stuffs.
<ianorlin> you could just use the user where it works without losing anything
<Dirkson> Mostly true!
<Dirkson> At the very least, recreating the user would probably take less time than tracking down the damn issue.
<ianorlin> pretty much
<Dirkson> Oh, hey. It turns out those error report dialogs that I was ignoring actually did contain some useful debug info.
<Dirkson> I should learn to ignore those less when I see them
<Dirkson> ianorlin: See, now you've got me trying to figure out what politeness *is*. I guess I'd be partially polite? Happy enough to modify my behavior to suit others when I understand their feelings... Less willing when I can't understand why they feel the way they do?
<ianorlin> !guidlines
<Dirkson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dirkson> ianorlin: But that's just a stick. "Obey these rules OrElse" Or else what? I get banned? Personally, I'm pretty much equally offended by threats of censorship and threats of banning - I think they're the same thing. So "The rules say so" kinda falls flat here :-/
<ianorlin> you can learn them by lurking but generally bad language isn't appreicated be helpful and mainly ask for support questions in places that aren't offtopic chanels
<ianorlin> Also make sure to talk about lubuntu support here
<Dirkson> ianorlin: See, that's what I'm talking about. You consider 'fuck' offensive. I consider banning it offensive. You can't not-offend us both here :D
<Dirkson> ianorlin: I think I'm feeling particularly persnickety tonight. Thanks for your earlier help, before I forget - I've got the user nearly set back up to where they were. Let's hope they make it through a reboot this time.
<acecipher> So, while you make a valid point that it would be impinging upon you to limit your speech, I'd say it hard to argue that it is at all an even-sided conflict if you consider the larger social consequences of 'you plus a few others who want to swear' versus '
<acecipher> everyone in this channel (and the other Ubuntu channels that doesn't desire this.'
<acecipher> While this may also be argued that it's tyrrany of the majority, I'd find it quite laughable if the overall social utility of actions is taken into account, along with the balancing factor of the overall social costs of both actions.
<Unit193> acecipher: Though this isn't really the channel to debate that.
<Dirkson> Unit193: That's a fair criticism for me too, really : )
<the-erm> Can anyone point me to the location of a good tutorial on how to set up lubuntu so it will automatically connect to my wifi without having to log in?
<the-erm> I have a banana pi (like a raspberry pi) which has wifi, and for the life of me I can't get the right combination in /etc/networking/interfaces/
<apocr> aloah, I've just installed lubuntu 14.04 and have to little issues. I'm unable to define how many virutal desktops I have. and the network connection monitor icon is duplicated, two icons for both for the same eth1
<pleia2> wxl: you'll be so delighted, Lubuntu is making a debut at my Xubuntu-focused QA jam here in San Francisco, for PPC testing :)
<phiscribe> is there a version of the x86 CD that actualy fits on a CD?
<phiscribe> ah the 14.10 won't fit but the 14.04 looks like it will. guess ill go with that
<Unit193> 705.  That might fit with overburn, but the alt fits.
<phiscribe> i tried the mini.iso but it died 4 times
<phiscribe> i did not tyr the alt. really i forgot it was available. might try that.
<Unit193> "died"?
<phiscribe> died as it crashed during the install.
<phiscribe> thanks for the alt suggestion.
<Unit193> Sure.
<phiscribe> parents old xp computer. just a word processor for the most part. i just want something else on it for emergencies. 1gb ram. won't usb boot. cd and not dvd
<Unit193> (http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/ could always do something alone the lines of that.) Mhmm, makes sense.  Couple older that I have wouldn't USB boot until I upgraded the BIOS.
<phiscribe> that plop utility, i looked at it. it replaces the mbr. i didnt realy grasp what it took to do that so i skipped it. i am trying the alt iso but it has hung/crashed twice now in about the same place the mini.iso did
<Unit193> Well you can just boot it off a CD without installing, though.  Ah, well then.  Did you look at TTY1 for errors?
<phiscribe> how to i get it f1 or f2 or something? i havent done this in awhile
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<phiscribe> doesnt bring up tty1, just dispalys the keyboard control chracters
<ianorlin> alt f2 would swicth ttys in alt installer so try that
<phiscribe> its in another room hold on. i think im just going to try 14.04
<apocr> I'm unable to set my usb adapter as the default audio output device (14.04)
<apocr> I've to set it in a config file but that didn't work..
<Unit193> apocr: With something like that I'd likely try PulseAudio.
<apocr> Unit193, will check it out thanks
<phiscribe> ok it wasn't hung, just realy slow. plus i think i got my keyboards messed up, (had to plug in a ps/2 as initially the installer won't see usb .) it is proceeding now.
<Unit193> Ah yeah, alt install is slow as heck.
<phiscribe> ok now it has crased, and i remember it is the same place the mini iso craced. the screen blinks several messages, the promonate one is fclose no space left on device. gonna try 14.04
<phiscribe> 14.04 seems to be going well. that will be fine.
<leocadiom> hey guys
<leocadiom> I installed Lubuntu minimal (lubuntu-core) from USB
<leocadiom> made the usb with unetbootin
<leocadiom> all ok, but when I reboot to login
<leocadiom> the user I chose during instalation does not work!
<leocadiom> D:
<leocadiom> it's prompting the login from tty1
<leocadiom> pressing alt+f7 gives me nothing but a black screen with blinking cursor
<Unit193> How did you install Lubuntu minimal exactly?  Tasksel or apt-get install lubuntu-core?
<leocadiom> tasksel I think
<leocadiom> I chose the graphical mode
<Unit193> That should have installed lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter.  As far as the user you created during install, I'd double check the password and failing that boot live and check the user and if needed reset the password.
<leocadiom> sorry I did not get it
<leocadiom> I double checked the password.. Installed twice, but I just get the very same result
<leocadiom> :/
<rww> I'm booted into Lubuntu vivid desktop ppc, and it didn't give me the try lubuntu / install lubuntu window, it just went straight to the live session. is that something notable enough to bug report, or no?
<rww> s/ppc/ppc CD/
<Unit193> wxl: Here? -----^
<rww> i think there might be a yaboot option for it, but didn't read the yaboot text before i hit enter to boot
<Unit193> Last I looked/knew (which is 9.x or 8.x?) there was.
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<holstein> leocadiom: so, another user you make in tty can login?
<holstein> leocadiom: try installing lubuntu, and see if that works better for you..
<leocadiom> ok holstein
<fishcooker> is there any context menu for secure delete a folder fast
<fishcooker> ?
<holstein> i argue, there is no way to "secure delete" a folder
<holstein> i would read about bleachbit
<holstein> or shred..
<holstein> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in utopic
<ianorlin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/shred.1.html
<ianorlin> would be more useful to fishcooker I think it is part of something else and not its own package
<holstein> yeah, i cant find the larger name..
<ianorlin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/shred.1.html for a more recent manual
<holstein> to answer the question, there is no context menu for that
<ianorlin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/shred.1.html for a more recent manual
<ianorlin> I don't know how to make one with custom action
<Unit193> From the manpage: The following are examples of file systems on which shred is not effective, or is not guaranteed to be effective in all file system modes:
<Unit193> * log-structured or journaled file systems, such as those supplied with AIX and Solaris (and JFS, ReiserFS, XFS, Ext3, etc.)
#lubuntu 2016-02-08
<Quantos> This is something that I'd expect from Winblows
<Quantos> I just had a popup on my desktop it says 'System program problem detected'
<Quantos> And asks if I want to report it
<Quantos> But that's all the information it gives me
<hateball> There should be an arrow or some such to show additional info
<Quantos> Just the arrow on the menu bar and the other one that rolls it up
<Quantos> Hi there hateball, thanks again for that help before
<Quantos> It just dawned on me I could disrupt the internet and click continue just to see what happens
<Quantos> I'd rather find out what it is though
<Quantos> Everything in System Manager looks good
<Quantos> Doesn't indicate any software that's not working
<Quantos> Would a screen shot help?
<hateball> not really, no
<hateball> usually not something to concerned with
<hateball> if it's a system service it tends to restart on crash
<hateball> you just get notified it shouldnt be crashing
<Quantos> It would be nice if they could possibly identify what it is
<Quantos> It's almost windows like
<hateball> the crash is dumped somewhere, I cant remember where tho
<Quantos> Somehing happened, we don't know what, but it's likely bad for you
<Quantos> So a reboot wouldn't be necessary for it then
<Quantos> The service will start again when called?
<Quantos> Apparently if you click to report the problem it tells you what it is
<Quantos> It was VBox
<Quantos> Which is odd, it didn't even hickup on me
<cosec_> guys
<cosec_> i want to install lubuntu
<cosec_> along side my existing kubuntu
<cosec_> does the installer provide me options to do so ?
<damascene> cosec_, do you know how to partition Linux drives correctly?
<hateball> cosec_: why do you want to dualboot instead of simply installing lubuntu-desktop and choosing at login?
<cosec_> i am not so good at making linux partitions
<cosec_> problem is
<cosec_> i am using the fglrx drivers
<cosec_> its eating my battery
<cosec_> and i have to set my lappy on discrete
<cosec_> to use my current os
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> so i was thinking
<cosec_> install lubuntu, set graphics to switchable
<cosec_> enjoy happy hours travelling
<cosec_> and switch to kubuntu, switch to discrete
<cosec_> and enjoy graphics
<cosec_> its complicated
<cosec_> :(
<damascene> I see
<cosec_> right now i am on kubuntu
<cosec_> i have allotted the entire hdd to kubuntu
<cosec_> :/
<damascene> what I suggest is to backup all your important data to a backup medium then shrink one of your partition and install lubuntu there.
<cosec_> so just, using a lubuntu-desktop doesn;t change anything except the interface
<damascene> it's not too hard, you just have to set the the empty partion mount point to /
<cosec_>  /dev/sda ?
<cosec_> i see
<cosec_> i have to go for now
<cosec_> i will comeback
<cosec_> ty for you help
<damascene> not /dev/sda but it should be something with number at the end like /dev/sda10
<damascene> if you can login to this channel through the installation we can support you
<damascene> hopefully
<cosec_> ok ty
<cosec_> :)
#lubuntu 2016-02-09
<OpenSorce> Is there a good working weather plugin for the lxpanel or system tray? The one that comes with it won't let me set a location.
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I just started my laptop, and it has resorted to UK keyboard when in fact it is a US keyboard.  I rebooted it, and checked in preferences/language support (lubuntu) and it says it is set as US keyboard.  Could someone please advise me.
<damascene> Ascavasaion, check with this setxkbmap -print
<Ascavasaion> damascene: What exactly does that tell me?
<damascene> the current keymap
<Ascavasaion> Can I cut and paste it here?  Seeing as it is quiet?
<Ascavasaion> Or should I do a pastebin rather?
<damascene> pastepin, like fpaste.org maybe ☺
<damascene> did you find uk or us there?
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.com/7btu224Z
<Ascavasaion> us+gb
<damascene> you can remove the gb by setxkbmap "us"
<damascene> you might want to add that to your ~/.bashrc
<Ascavasaion> Perfect!
<Ascavasaion> thank you so so much
<Ascavasaion> Oh
<Ascavasaion> this ought to be fun then hehehe
<damascene> I think there maybe a better place to set it if you want it system wide and on login, but I'm not sure where, I just use it like this
<Ascavasaion> I wonder what happened to make to go all wonky like this in the first place.
<damascene> You can wait her for more advance users to find answers
<Ascavasaion> So I can just put setxkbmap "us" at the very end of the .bashrc file and when I reboot into this user it will automatically run it?
<damascene> I think so, yes
<damascene> I've similar one in my file but for multiple languages
<damascene> multiple layouts
<Ascavasaion> I just needthe keyboard changed... language for spellcheck, etc I need is UK English
<Ascavasaion> and that command makes everything work perfectly.
<Ascavasaion> going to reboot and check.
<james1138> Good monring all.
<redwolf> good morning, james1138 \o/
<james1138> "morning"... sorry
<Ascavasaion> damascene: It works perfectly as is.  No need for the "more advanced users".  Much appreciated.
<damascene> yw
<Ascavasaion> South Africa here... hence the US keyboard, and UK English.
<damascene> yeah, diverse culture already there ☺
<james1138> Question related to Lexmark multifunction printers. I have a Lexmark x9575 that works great with windows (winDUH) systems. I try to install the windows xp driver using Wine but each time it gets to the end of the install... it stops and uninstalls. Any ideas or suggestions. I am using Lubuntu 14.04.03 with 4.4 kernal.
<redwolf> installing windows print drivers is not a good idea. Linux can't use those
<Quantos> Why aren't you using CUPS?
<redwolf> you should check the Lexmark support: http://support.lexmark.com/index?pmv=print&page=content&productCode=&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_UK&id=RE108
<redwolf> I'm sure there's a legal Lexmark driver for Linux in their website
<Quantos> Is CUPS not what's used anymore?
<Quantos> I haven't printed anything in about 20 years
<redwolf> yes, CUPS is just the server that connects the PPDs for printing
<Quantos> Ah
<redwolf> every printer "driver" is a collection of PPD instructions
<Quantos> It's been a while indeed
<redwolf> but brands like HP, Canon, etc. have prepared Linux packages
<Quantos> It's about time
<redwolf> for example, the hplip tool can configure EVERY hp printer with ease, even via wifi, for scanning, faxing and printing.
<redwolf> just a CUPS front-end. it's, so, the only way to install printers in *buntu
<james1138> Sorry all. Stepped away. But I am back and finished reading reply about Lexmark
<redwolf> and? went fine?
<james1138> Anyone know of a source/website for Lexmark PPD?
<redwolf> have you tried the Printers applet?
<redwolf> how is the printer connected?
<james1138> Printer is on local/home network Redwolf
<redwolf> what says the Lubuntu printer installer?
<redwolf> if the normal setup fails, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<james1138> Just PDF on printer
<redwolf> james1138, you should see the connected printer. expand this: http://i19.servimg.com/u/f19/12/97/34/48/printe10.jpg
<redwolf> if not, use that link
#lubuntu 2016-02-11
<roboto4> hi guys
<roboto4> I just got a used thinkpad and i'm trying to set it up with i3 using lubuntu as a base
<roboto4> theres a trick on gnome that sets up all the keys and the power management by just doing exec gnome-settings-daemon(I know thats not the full path) I was wondering if there was something similar for lubuntu?
<roboto4> anyone?
<rrr> how do i set moving instead of clicking to select windows?
<rrr> I don't see anywhere in desktop settings
<N1colaTesla> hi all, can anyone help me? I want to create a ISO(Pen drive bootable) with some programs installed. Geany, Apache,php5(6, or 7), mysql and phpmyadmin. Inkscape and gimp. Please
<N1colaTesla> I downloded the  Ubuntu Customization Kit (UCK)
#lubuntu 2016-02-12
<Daca_> Hello, I am new to Lubuntu. So far works great and I would like to use it permanently. Can somebody tell me how to upgrade it when the present version 15.10 expires in June?
<hateball> Daca_: The update-manager will tell you. otherwise in a terminal "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Daca_> Thank you so much!
<hateball> Daca_: and since 16.04 is an LTS release, you have the option of sticking with it for 2 years
<hateball> otherwise you'll need to update every 6-9 months
<Daca_> Great, thank you so much. Just please to make sure I have understood, can I get upgrage with just typing the command you gave me: "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<hateball> Daca_: yes
<hateball> Daca_: You can run it now as well, it will check if there is a new release available but tell you there isnt
<Daca_> Fantastic. Thank you so much!
<hateball> :)
<cnnx> does lubuntu have something like openoffice?
<cnnx> to write documents and spreadsheets?
<wxl> cnnx: abiword and ummm i forgot the spreadsheets thing XD i just install libreoffice.
<wxl> cnnx: gnumeric is the spreadsheet.
<wxl> cnnx: if you're trying to keep resources to a minimum, they're your best choice. otherwise, libreoffice!!
#lubuntu 2016-02-13
<faxx> I just did a fresh install and there is this weird issue where lines go all across my screen whenever I open applications
<faxx> Anyone know of this/how to fix it?
<faxx> exit
#lubuntu 2016-02-14
<BRODUS> hello, when I installed lubuntu-desktop on a machine in virtualbox, when I boot the machine I am presented with the tty1 login rather than a desktop login.  what do i do to access the desktop?
#lubuntu 2017-02-06
<flyback> sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
 * flyback facepalms at how simple it was
<lynorian> flyback glad you got raid working I hate tearing your hair out when there is a really simple answer
<flyback> well I never did a software raid the last one I fixed was like 20 yrs ago so ...
<JP____> what is lzlib?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for lz compression
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.nongnu.org/lzip/lzlib.html
<digital_ghost> how do i turn on syntax highlighting on leafpad?
<wxl> digital_ghost: you don't. it doesn't have it.
<digital_ghost> wxl: is there a way to add it?
<digital_ghost> plugins or something?
<wxl> digital_ghost: sure. you just need to send a patch that adds that feature to the upstream developers. :)
#lubuntu 2017-02-07
<danyi> hello is anyone here?
<leszek> see the list yeah a lot of people are here
<leszek> danyi: ^
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> how is the initial setup of a hp printer in a standard lubuntu installation
<Capum321> is it with cups, but i can't reach cupsd.conf anywhere on my system
<leszek> Capum321: yes cups is the default printing service in lubuntu
<Capum321> all right, how to proceed now?
<leszek> Capum321: I don't quite get why you need cupsd.conf
<Capum321> ok
<Capum321> i read the wrong guide then
<leszek> by default the cups package does not ship any
<Capum321> leszek: how to proper configure it?
<hateball> Capum321: use the add printer application, or browse to localhost:631
<leszek> Capum321: the menu should have an option to setup the printer
<Capum321> "Printing service is not available"
<hateball> hplip (which depends on cups) should be installed default
<hateball> otherwise, to make sure you have all you need "sudo apt install hplip"
<Capum321> it isn't, this is a default lubuntu isntallation though
<hateball> interesting, hplip is pulled in with lubuntu-core... which should be pulled in by lubuntu-desktop
<hateball> aka default
<Capum321> may I work with cups alone or hplip is required?
<hateball> depending on your printer/scanner you need hplip for proper support
<Capum321> it is a photosmart c4780 HP
<hateball> and you need hplip to do stuff like read data from attached smartcards etc
<hateball> SD-cards I mean
<hateball> !hplip
<Capum321> i shall install it
<hateball> :|
<hateball> Capum321: "apt show hplip" tells you what it includes
<Capum321> i could see it on synaptic PM, maybe not as detailed as apt show, idk
<Capum321> i have a scheduled upgrade to apply before hand
<Capum321> it includes my irc client. will install hplip right next
<Capum321> brb
<Capum321> hello, now hplip is installed, and the 'printers' software worked all right
<Capum321> what does this server> connect> Cups server do?
<Rosika> Hi there.
<Rosika1> Hi there  :)
<Rosika1> Hi.  Does anybody know how I can find out whether there´s some discussion going on?
#lubuntu 2017-02-08
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> i have installed hplip in a standard lubunut system
<Capum321> how do I proceed with digitalization?
<tsimonq2> Capum321: #ubuntu might be the best place for this particular question ;)
<Capum321> i guess i should omit the distro part
<Capum321> tsimonq2: why is that?
<tsimonq2> Capum321: Because it's not a Lubuntu-specific package, and functionality should be the same on Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Capum321: And they have more people in #ubuntu :)
<Capum321> have a good night
<tsimonq2> Capum321: You too :)
<Capum321> what the word for digitalization?
<tsimonq2> Scan?
<Capum321> hello
<leszek> hi
<Capum321> i am trying to bind C-A-'backspace' to lxsession-logout in lubunturc.xml but what should be the correct syntax to backspace key?
<leszek> Capum321: maybe xev in the terminal can tell you. I am not sure if that even is possible as xorg filters that particular combination (though by default deactivated since a few versions)
<Capum321> where it says C S A W are Ctrl Shift Alt Super(window) respectively? maybe is there any relation?
<Capum321> anyway BackSpace not working syntax
<Capum321> i mean where it is hardcoded...
<leszek> Capum321: as I said xserver is catching that. You need another key combination
<Capum321> i see. but i can place this command in xserver file?
<Capum321> could i?
<leszek> ?
<leszek> I don't get what you want
<Capum321> ok this might be a no
<leszek> You can't use that key combination
<Capum321> lxsession-lougout opens a dialog menu not the logout per se
<Capum321> thanks leszek
<Capum321> using pkill lxsession command instead, easier
<VaultBoy> anyone able to help me here XD
<boninformatique> Hi, I'm not able to boot any systyem on my desktop IBM 4840 W63. It boots after showing codes loaded and then it does a white display animation for 10 seconds then it goes to a black screen with the PC on. What can I do?
#lubuntu 2017-02-09
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> what is gtk? does lxde run on gtk?
<hateball> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<leszek> Capum321: yes lxde applications are mostly using GTK
<Sertou> Good day. Just installed Lubuntu 16.10 and have run into a small problem: clicking and holding down a menu while dragging down to a command doesn’t work.
<Sertou> Clicking and releasing the menu to pop down the menu, then clicking the menu item works
<Sertou> Clicking and releasing the menu to pop down the menu, then clicking the menu item works
<Sertou> Clicking and releasing the menu to pop down the menu, then clicking the menu item works.
<Sertou> whoa, sorry for the spam
<Sertou> Has anyone run into this and maybe solved it?
<Sertou> crickets... Ok, thanks. Have a good one.
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> whats a good featured GUI for tesseract, one could recommend to me? some are listed here https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/wiki/User-Projects-%E2%80%93-3rdParty but i don't know of them
<genii> !info yagf
<ubottu> yagf (source: yagf): graphical interface for cuneiform and tesseract. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 826 kB, installed size 1422 kB
<Capum321> genii are you familiar with it?
<genii> I used it maybe 4-5 years ago but not since
<Capum321> is it up to date?
<genii> If it was that far out of date it would have already been removed from the repositories as an abandoned program with no maintainer
<Capum321> i see
<dust> at the software updater if u open details console output is bugges
<chalmondley> I don't know how this works or what an irc channel is but....has anyone found their windows partition just stops working?
<casa> hi everyone
<casa> I'm using Lubuntu
<casa> I want to meet a OS programmer (not only Unix and Linux)
<casa> I want to collaborate with programmer for make original sounds
<casa> I compose and produce somethings for opensource programs
<casa> but I want to know a programmer for OS...maybe here there aren't OS programmer
<casa> ?!?
<casa> btw I really love Lubuntu and I'm trying to install to every friend I have xD it is difficult but slowly everyone will use Lubuntu or Ubuntu OS
<casa> I hope I find someone interested in this way..for music and originale sound design
<casa> I'm always here...my email is jacopotore@gmail.com
<casa> on skype: jacopotore
<casa> hope to find someone...really love Art and Computer <3
<krytarik> casa: #lubuntu-devel and the corresponding mailing list (http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel) would be a better place for this.
<casa> really?
<casa> Thank you so much
<krytarik> This is user support.
<casa> xD ok
<casa> sorry
<krytarik> No problem.
#lubuntu 2017-02-10
* krytarik changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 16.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<zePh7r> hi everyone, I'm looking to update a few packages to a version that's not available on the pre-set (at installation) repos - specifically, I'm interested in updating SeaMonkey to the latest release available. Is there a preferred repository to do this that you are aware of? Many thanks in advance
<zePh7r> hi everyone, I'm looking to update a few packages to a version that's not available on the pre-set (at installation) repos - specifically, I'm interested in updating SeaMonkey to the latest release available. Is there a preferred repository to do this that you are aware of? Many thanks in advance
<hateball> !ppa | zePh7r
<ubottu> zePh7r: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zePh7r> hey hateball, thanks for the heads-up!
<zePh7r> does PPA compare to the user repos available on opensuse? I'm asking because I'm more familiar with the Suse typology
<hateball> I wouldnt know, I'm not familiar with suse :p
<zePh7r> That's alright. But in concept it seems pretty familiar
<zePh7r> *similar
<mrpenguin> Hello
<mrpenguin> I need help with installation of Flash Player for Opera.
<mrpenguin> anyone here?
<mrpenguin> Hello?
<mrpenguin> Hi Pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello mrpenguin
<mrpenguin> I need help with installation of Flash Player for Opera.Could you guild me through the entire process?
<mrpenguin> Please
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: if you have flash player installed on your system, then all browsers should get it
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: do you have flash player installed in your system?
<mrpenguin> The problem is I don't know how to install flash player.
<mrpenguin> I tried various commands
<mrpenguin> but there is always some error.
<mrpenguin> I would like to watch flash contents in Opera 43.I'm also running Lubuntu 64 bits 16.04.1 LTS
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: hang on a second, I am getting back to you in a moment :)
<mrpenguin> thanks :)
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: paste the result using paste.ubuntu.com of the command "sudo apt search flashplugin-installer"
<pavlushka> from terminal
<mrpenguin> ok
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: and post that paste link here
<mrpenguin> My system is not english. Do I need to change System language first?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: nope, just do it as it is :)
<mrpenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967001/
<mrpenguin> ok done
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: now run in terminal "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer", and wait for it to complete, its a two step automatic process.
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: first the system will install flashplugin-installer and then the flashplugin-installer will install the flashplugin to the system
<mrpenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967019/
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: the second process will prompt you for confirmation, hit tab to select ok in that process
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: do a "apt update && apt install -y flashplugin-installer"
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt install flashplugin-installer" (corrected)
<mrpenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23967036/
<mrpenguin> looks like the plugin is already installed.
<mrpenguin> should I restart my browser?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: ok, try that
<mrpenguin> will brb
<mrpenguin> im back
<mrpenguin> unfortunately flash is not working
<mrpenguin> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<mrpenguin> I've opened this website and I don't see any animation.
<mrpenguin> Pavlushka?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: now run in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer"
<pavlushka> for any error, give us a paste
<mrpenguin> im being prompted for location to the local file
<mrpenguin> the background of the window is blue
<mrpenguin> do you need a screenshot?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: did I miss anything after this, mrpenguin> do you need a screenshot?
<mrpenguin> no
<mrpenguin> I'm stuck at the screen.
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: download it from here, "http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1.orig.tar.gz"
<mrpenguin> downloaded
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: and then point at that saved location
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: just load that link in any browser
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: now on the blue window, point the location of that saved file
<mrpenguin> I'm trying to
<mrpenguin> but it says I give the wrong location all the time.
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: ok, now download this file "http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb"
<mrpenguin> I opened the file with double click,now I can see a text in red font In red font:  Error Conflicts with the installed package flashplugin-installer.
<mrpenguin> Would you like to connect to my computer over teamviewer,maybe?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: dont open the last downloaded file directly, instead run "sudo apt purge flashplugin-installer"
<mrpenguin> alright
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: you are almost there, be patient
<pavlushka> please
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: the last command went ok?
<mrpenguin> Totally,yes.
<mrpenguin> flashplugin installer was removed from the system
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: now where that last downloaded file, in /home/your_username/Download/
<mrpenguin> ok
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: I mean is that  in /home/your_username/Downloads/ ?
<mrpenguin> Yes I've placed the file in downloads folder.
<mrpenguin> this file
<mrpenguin> adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: in terminal cd to "/home/your_username/Downloads/"
<mrpenguin> ok
<mrpenguin> done
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: then paste us a "ls adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb"
<mrpenguin> the result of the command is adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb painted red.
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: ok, now run "sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb", there
<mrpenguin> I will be back in 2-4 minutes okay?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: yeah, sure
 * pavlushka thinks may this is called suspense
<pavlushka> *+be
<mrpenguin> thanks for your waiting
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: SO? is it ok now?
<mrpenguin> have a look
<mrpenguin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23967237/
<mrpenguin> is it ok
<mrpenguin> ?
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: so no error message, right?
<mrpenguin> no
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: restart the browser and check
<mrpenguin> ok
<mrpenguin> Thank you so much,Pavlushka!
<mrpenguin> everything is fine
<mrpenguin> so basically all i had to do was to run this command?
<mrpenguin> sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<pavlushka> mrpenguin: after downloading that file, alternatively you could "sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin"
<mrpenguin> thanks again for your help.See you later (maybe).
<jones641> Hello everyone!
<idan_> hello! i have a bug my old computer boot weird with the external monitor.. how can i lower the boot up resolution?
<surfernet> hi, anyone knows bug with samba "RuntimeError: You do not have permission to execute /usr/bin/pdbedit" if executing "gksu system-config-samba" ???
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> how to install lubuntu lenovo ideapad 100s ?
#lubuntu 2017-02-11
<kaosine> Lavinho: if you're asking how to install it on there, you either need to burn the ISO for lubuntu to a CD or make a bootable flashdrive
 * kaosine is really considering doing the same thing with a older laptop too if he can fix the battery issues with it >_>
<daffodil> heh i'm working on trying to get lubuntu onto a lenovo s10e right now, having some i/o issues i haven't worked around
<daffodil> i downloaded a tool called rufus on a windows machine and used that to write the iso to a USB stick
<daffodil> Lavinho, download the lubuntu iso you want and then read and do this:  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows (assuming you ahve a windows machine you can use)
<kaosine> yeah I've got several old laptops I'm contemplating putting lubuntu on but I need to fix their battery issues first and that's money I don't have
<kaosine> I'd track down a cheap lenovo instead but it'd probably be easier to buy a new battery for the systems XD
<daffodil> battery working fine in the lenovo, battery seems to be dead in this old toshiba i'm putting full ubuntu on now, but still runs from power cord so running with it
<daffodil> i keep getting that errno 5 input/output error that says spin the CD/DVD at a lower rate even though it doesn't have a CD/DVD drive and i'm installing from USB
<daffodil> so if you have any tips on that i'd be grateful, best advice i found on google so far was 'keep trying, did it about 20 times for me and then finally worked'  LOL
<kaosine> I'm also running lubuntu inside of parallels on mac so there's that too XD
<daffodil> ah cool :)  what's parallels?  virtual machine for mac?  i've done dual boot on windows before but not mac
<daffodil> current macbook about 5 years old, looking to get new one soon and may set up dual boot, haven't thought that far ahead yet
<kaosine> yeah it's one of the better VM's I've ever found
<daffodil> this weekend's project was to figure out what to do with two old laptops and see if i can get my raspberry pi going so i can install a detachable IRC client
<kaosine> it basically allows for a setup near wine but better but also requires you to have the OS in question for it to work. I was really hoping to possibly revive a old xp machine long enough to move it to parallels or some vm at least
<kaosine> it'd be nice to have win95/98 because there's some oddities I've not been able to get up in wine
<daffodil> cool :)
<kaosine> namely some old Learning Company games.....
<daffodil> ubuntu install going fine so far on old toshiba, not sure what to do with the lenovo.  i checked memory and it passed 100%.  checked hard drive and it had 13 errors
<daffodil> i'll keep googling this errno 5 thing but if you have any ideas let me know
<kaosine> what would be really nice is I think one or more old laptops I saved from the trash are XP machines and get a docking station I can slide them into and run as a desktop or pull their OS. I might even have a old 98 computer with a bad screen that I could pull that from if it still works.
<kaosine> but yeah all those error codes I'm likely not to be the best person to ask....I may know ubu to some extent but error codes are something I usually never get unless I configure something wrong
<daffodil> no problem, thanks though :)
<daffodil> ubuntu installation on toshiba seems to be successful
<daffodil> and in the meantime i got two eggdrops to talk to each other (megahal script) and the results are amazingly funny
<daffodil> interesting
<daffodil> new ubuntu is app-like
<daffodil> like a mac
<daffodil> interesting
<daffodil> running upgrades on it now, then hopefully can download the raspberry pi image i want and actually flash it to the memory card correctly
<kaosine> daffodil: yeah i've not been a fan of the straight ubuntu since 14(?) when they did that weird unity windows manager in it. It got super battery intensive on the comptuer I had it on back then XD
<daffodil> i have to say it's interesting looking at it
<daffodil> it's like where do i go to look at the software that's on it
<daffodil> and now it's gone to an app store type deal
<daffodil> i guess you use the search for everything, kind of weird
<daffodil> ah well
<kaosine> see and I prefer the windows start menu so lxde is great
<daffodil> my primary computer is a macbook so i don't mind too much
<kaosine> I'm still not knowledgeable on how to add my wine programs to the menu so yeah XD
<kaosine> I still prefer this over macOS and windows though. If I knew I could easily manipulate wine and install anything I need for school  in wine I'd be happy
<xangua> kaosine: not anything tho
<kaosine> xangua: ??
<jcuba89> hello
<xangua> Hello Cuba
<jcuba89> I am having troubles with the bright of my screen Can u help me?
<jcuba89> What can I do?
<jcuba89> Can anyone help me please?
<kaosine> jcuba89: that sounds like it should be a button on your monitor or keyboard(if it's a laptop)
<jcuba89> it is a laptop
<jcuba89> I used to have lubuntu 16 04
<kaosine> then yeah there's probably a button/key combination for the laptop. I'd recommended looking up a manual for the computer  to see which it is
<jcuba89>  and I had to go back because a friend gave me the complete offline repo
<jcuba89> I didnt have that problem back ther because I had a control
<jcuba89> over the batery icon
<jcuba89> but now I dont
<jcuba89> and my screen is too bright
<jcuba89> Yeah I already looked the manual
<jcuba89> and  didnt find what I needed
<jcuba89> What can I do
<jcuba89> Any ideas please????????????????
<daffodil> my laptop has it on the f keys so i hold down the fn and use f6 and f7 to decrease and increase respectively
<daffodil> although on my macbook it's f5 and f6
<daffodil> oh no sorry f1 and f2
<jcuba89> the f keys?
<daffodil> yeah, the function keys along the top
<daffodil> those usually adjust brightness on laptops
<daffodil> two of them anyway
<daffodil> but i'm off for the night, good luck, nice tlaking to you kaosine
<jcuba89> my laptop has a z in f1 and a plane in f2
<jcuba89> OK have a nice night
<jcuba89> Can anybody else help me??????????????
<jcuba89> What is the fn key?
<wxl> jcuba89: what computer do you have?
<nc_> hey I'm having an issue with one of my PCs getting it to connect to the internet. it says it has a strong wifi signal and connected but all browsers say DNS server can't be resolved/reached. I tried restarting network manager and that didn't work I even restarted the pc a few times.
<dust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Lubuntu
<nx9010> Hey everyone, I've got some issue where I can't open my Software, does anyone have a better solution to getting new software on Lubuntu? running on an old laptop here
<nx9010> I mean the software center
<pavlushka> nx9010: you can try Synaptic
<nx9010> pavlushka, I have Synaptic package manager
<pavlushka> nx9010: so you can work from there to manage packages
<pavlushka> nx9010: or it seems a little complex? synaptic
<nx9010> Yes I wish I had a software center like in Ubuntu
<nx9010> Running on an old laptop here so I am forced to use Lubuntu, even Xubuntu did not run smooth on it.
<daffodil> do it from command line
<daffodil> sudo apt-get install <package>
<Lavinho> help me
<Lavinho> i cant install lubuntu on ideapad 100s
<Lavinho> lenovo
<crankypuss> anybody here using lubuntu on xps13?
<crankypuss> ok thx
#lubuntu 2017-02-12
<mices> what's this all about with firefox and lubuntu-desktop? why if i uninstall firefox does lubuntu-desktop get uninstalled with it and why does my lubuntu desktop still seem to work without it?
<mices> i had the impression i could boost performance by uninstalling firefox
<MrJebat> hi, morning to all, would like to ask, im very new in Ubuntu, and need a help from you guys, at the moment Im running Intel Atom 1.5ghz with install memory of RAM 2.0 GB, my question is what is the most compatible Ubuntu version should I download, thanks for your helping guys
<wxl> MrJebat: are you looking for help with ubuntu or lubuntu?
<MrJebat> lubuntu,
<wxl> MrJebat: which atom?
<MrJebat> Intel (R) Atom
<wxl> which one?
<wxl> MrJebat: there's another way to answer my ultimate question: boot up the BIOS and see if there's an option to turn on 64 bit support. if there is, toggle it and get the amd64 version. desktop or alternate will work fine but alternate will take less memory. use desktop if you want to play with it before installing.
<wxl> MrJebat: if you do figure out the processor you can see that some Atoms are 32 bit only https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<MrJebat> mine 32 bit
<MrJebat> sorry for my poor knowledge
<wxl> MrJebat: if it's only 32 bit, get i386
<MrJebat> ok thank you
<Sadik87> hi all
<Sadik87> Motherboard: M2N-SLI          Grafik: gtx 560 ti   SoundCard: CM6501
<Sadik87> Sound driver problem
<Sadik87> big
<Sadik87> bug
<Sadik87> my english low
<Sadik87> thx all
#lubuntu 2018-02-05
<parhelia> ... lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> fixed?
<LargePrime> needed in #qt-chat
<LargePrime> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<LargePrime> needed in #qt-chat
<krytarik> LargePrime: Not our problem.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1008x1280) https://i.imgur.com/3KFHc7U.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wrong chat I assume? .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Nope
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .______.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I mean, yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Sorry
<gopal> anyone online ?
<LioneLL> ?
<gopal> how to do this ?  Let's see how fast the battery drains. To do this, please attach the output of "grep . /sys/class/power_supply/*/*" just before shutdown, and then leave the laptop for like 1 hour, boot it again and attach the output of "grep . /sys/class/power_supply/*/*" and please do this test for both bad and good case, where good case means you can remove the battery and plug it again after shutdown
<gopal> grep say : Is a directory
<gopal> how to find output ?
<LioneLL> .../*/* should be folder & name of the file of output
<s10gopal> LioneLL: ?
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> I am trying to install it says "Unsafe swap space detected"
<laceylaney> simpledat: Select (Try Ubuntu) instead of (Install Ubuntu). When the desktop has loaded open up a terminal window and type (sudo swapoff --all) without the brackets. Once done close the terminal window and proceed to install from the installer icon on the desktop.
<simpledat> laceylaney: But why this error message at all?
<laceylaney> I think there is some form of bug were the installer doesn't properly create a swap partition or something like that....
<laceylaney> Have a look at >> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Unsafe+swap+space+detected+lubuntu&oq=Unsafe+swap+space+detected+lubuntu&aqs=chrome..69i57.3072j0j1&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<simpledat> Why are the lubuntu devs not fixing this bug?
<laceylaney> I have no idea....
<laceylaney> It might actually be fixed in the newest release, but I can't tell....
<simpledat> laceylaney: I used Lubuntu 17.10.1
<laceylaney> Let us know if you get sorted....
<krytarik> Not every issue is trivial to fix - also see LP #1205397 for more info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1205397 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205397
<simpledat> n0a110w: Imm getting the message with Lubuntu 17.10.1 installing onto a fresh unformatted virtual disk in virtualbox
<laceylaney> I need to start looking on launchpad more often lol
<simpledat> Wierd, because I not getting this error message by installing Xubuntu
<krytarik> Yes, because that doesn't use zRAM.
<s10gopal>  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665 can be fixed?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<wxl> s10gopal: it looks like you're in conversation with the right people about it no the bug report, so why ask here?
<wxl> s10gopal: if it's a problem with the upstream kernel, the kernel developers are the most likely folks to resolve the issue.
<s10gopal> wxl: i dont know i should wait for fix or switch back to windows
<s10gopal> wxl: same issue with ubuntu kernel too
<wxl> s10gopal: i don't know. what do you do when windows has a problem? do you switch to something else?
<s10gopal> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> s10gopal: please stop posting this bug on many channels. You already have it on kernel.org and on #u-kernel
<Thedarkb-X40> Minor issue, you know when you open the terminal and the prompt is prefixed with username@computer
<Thedarkb-X40> How do I change my computer's name?
<Thedarkb-X40> I need to give myself plausible deniability for something.
 * Thedarkb-X40 is kidding
<Thedarkb> Fixed, it's in /etc/hostname
<Thedarkb-X40> I lent this IBM X40 to someone who did something dumb with a network printer and I wanted to change my hostname.
<Motoko_Kusanagi> hey folks, I'm using LXLE with 3 panels, and the logout box always appears on the right monitor. Looks like it's managed by "lxsession-logout" - does anyone know how I can make it use my center panel? Tried using --screen and --display options without success.
<redwolf> it's a launcher, Motoko_Kusanagi. you should be able to add another on any panel
<Motoko_Kusanagi> redwolf: have all my panel stuff set up just fine, all the main items on the center panel (inc. menu), and just task switchers left and right... but whenever I go to logout, the box appears on the right screen :\
<Motoko_Kusanagi> I can see "quit_manager/command=lxsession-logout" in my lxsession conf, and that command accepts screen and display params, but still no joy
<redwolf> ah, sorry, you mean the dialog
<Motoko_Kusanagi> correct
<cristian_c> redwolf, an user has suggested me to install gnome tweak tool. I did it, but even if changes were recorder by the application. that has have been not effect on theme settings
<redwolf> hmm... maybe wmctrl can control that window, but I never tried that
<redwolf> gnome-tweak-tool? what for?
<Motoko_Kusanagi> redwolf: thanks, I'll have a look
<redwolf> sorry I can't help more
<Motoko_Kusanagi> np
<cristian_c> redwolf: I've tried also to change  values in settings.ini, and again changes are saved but they  have no effects on window theme
<redwolf> I see. tsimonq2 if you find info about this, it would be nice
<cristian_c> redwolf: gtk developer says issue does not depends on gtk, but is related to system
<redwolf> I couldn't tell. but if the problem is the window itself, it's a wm class problem (so openbox)
<cristian_c> he's sure vzlues in settings.ini are read
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know if LXLE does different things to their packages, sorry
<cristian_c> redwolf: for example: 'Software' that replaces lubuntu software center
<cristian_c> officially
<cristian_c> redwolf: ah, ok
<cristian_c> of course
<redwolf> but this is Lubuntu, as tsimonq2 says, we can't be sure about what LXLE team did inside LXDE desktop
<redwolf> same for Peppermint or any other derivative / fork
<cristian_c> I've changed theme from adwait to lubuntu-default, but it has no effects, so maybe you're right
<redwolf> theme and any app you could install can't possibly affect the behaviour of windows
<cristian_c> redwolf: I've tried lxde on archlinux too, todsy, I'll try also on fedora lxde
<redwolf> you could try Lubuntu :|
<cristian_c> redwolf: yeah, I already use Lubuntu
<redwolf> ah, sorries, I thought you were using LXLE
<cristian_c> I'm testing the existence of the isse on another distros too
<redwolf> nice
<cristian_c> *of the issue
<cristian_c> archlinux lxde seems not affected by the issue regarding Gedit, but I'llctry also on fedora in order to be sure
<redwolf> ok
<redwolf> let us know!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> redwolf: ebassi suggests to change css of the theme, anyway
<redwolf> O.o
<cristian_c> and I suppose, to rebuild the theme package
<redwolf> css can't control windows either
<cristian_c> redwolf: you said sizemof buttons is not adjustable by GUI
<cristian_c> *from gui
<redwolf> themes are only for appearance. not apps position or windows sizes
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<redwolf> you'd have the same problems with the Adapta, Elementary or Adwaita themes
<cristian_c> yeah, Gnome-software (pre-installed in Lubuntu) and gedit use adwaita as default theme
<cristian_c> but theme can be changed in settings.ini, in .config/gtk3.0, in lubuntu home
<cristian_c> (or by gnome tweak tool)
<redwolf> well, not really .we already discussed this. those are CSD windows, controlled by the gtk theme Lubuntu Box
<redwolf> theme should be changed only with the LXAppearance tool
<redwolf> editing .config/gtk-3.0 might destabilise your open / save dialogs or make worse things
<cristian_c> yeah, during this time, gtk developer says gtk theme works as expected
<Motoko_Kusanagi> awesome, fixed one issue: primary monitor being reset after login (removed dualDisplay from autostart :P)
<redwolf> :)
<Motoko_Kusanagi> now if I could just figure out how to get lxsession-logout to appear in the middle, my OCD would be satisfied :D
<cristian_c> redwolf: current system theme is lubuntu-default, as lizted in lxappearance, but some apllications ignore it
<cristian_c> for example, gnome aoftware, that has replaces lsc
<redwolf> no they don't. which ones?
<redwolf> gnome-software and gedit use a slightly different window borders and ambiance-like buttons, but it's still Lubuntu theme
<redwolf> do you remember I talked to you about the CSD windows a couple days ago? ;)
<cristian_c> yeah, lubuntu defalt has a grey titlebar (with gradient)
<redwolf> yes, and a white-ish titlebar for CSD apps
<redwolf> it was impossible to make them look in a more uniform way
<redwolf> I tried though
<cristian_c> redwolf: but close , minimize and maximize buttons displayed in gnome-spftware are not the same buttons that in lubuntu default theme
<redwolf> no, they're rendered by gtk, not by the window manager itself. so they look a bit different
<cristian_c> I made also a screenahot some days ago
<cristian_c> redwolf: yeah, you're right , they are rendeed by gtk
<redwolf> yes
<cristian_c> and I'd like to change the se buttons
<redwolf> then you'll have to select another gtk theme
<cristian_c> replacing the vuttons, , if there are no tricks
<cristian_c> redwolf: ah, ok
<cristian_c> so, lubunt-default theme cannot be selected
<redwolf> it can, you had it
<cristian_c> I mean, if a change gtk theme to lubuntu-default, it doesn't work
<redwolf> I think I'm not explaining myself
<cristian_c> 'you'll have to select another gtk theme'
<redwolf> Lubuntu theme includes a gradient grey titlebar for gtk2 apps, and a ambiance-like for gtk3 apps (like software and gedit)
<cristian_c> ambiance
<redwolf> they look different. period. if you want them to look different, just select another theme in box LXAppearance gtk and   borders
<cristian_c> so, I've to figure out where ambiance setting is locsted
<cristian_c> redwolf: in Borders: Theme tab has Lubuntu-default selected, Titlebar tab  has just font size settings for title, and third tab has font settings for menu
<redwolf> yes, and first tab has gtk
<redwolf> I recommend you to go to https://www.gnome-look.org and look for more themes
<cristian_c> do you mean about instalkig a new theme and change the lubuntu-default theme to a gtk 3 theme?
<cristian_c> for all lubuntu applications
<cristian_c> ?
<redwolf> lubuntu-default already is a gtk3 and gtk2 theme (and openbox)
<redwolf> but yes, to try something else
<redwolf> for ALL applications in your desktop
<cristian_c> redwolf: ok, but I don't have issues with lubuntu applications, except gnome software and suchlike
<redwolf> then try another theme. that's all I can recommend you
<cristian_c> but I understand what ypu say
<cristian_c> *you
<redwolf> :)
<cristian_c> redwolf: ok, but I don't know which themes have effect and which not
<cristian_c> I've already tried some theme in Theme tab, and they had no effects on buttons, which are rendered by gtk and not by window manager,, as you said
<redwolf> then download more
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> unfortunately, again , if I chosse Clearlooks-olive from Theme tab and then Apply
<cristian_c> titlebar becomes green in almost all the applications
<redwolf> https://www.gnome-look.org/browse/cat/135/ord/latest/
<cristian_c> while gnome software continies to have grey titlebat
<cristian_c> *grey lubuntu-default titlebar
<redwolf> Clearlooks is a very old theme. it has no support for CSD windows
<redwolf> please, download a NEW theme from that website
<cristian_c> so, also titlebar ia not renedered by window amanger in thia case
<cristian_c> ok, I've just did a test
<tsimonq2> redwolf: Like the Lubuntu Arc theme? .___.
<cristian_c> ok
 * tsimonq2 runs
<redwolf> .___.
<redwolf> yes, like the forthcoming Lubuntu Arc theme ;)
<cristian_c> I've found arc openbox theme
<cristian_c> in gnome look, dated 2017
<redwolf> there's Arc for everything out there
<cristian_c> ok, but gnome look search has given a few clues, in results, about search string' lubunt arch theme' or 'lubuntu arc'
<redwolf> "Lubuntu Arc" will come in the next Lubuntu version
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> redwolf: again, arc openbox theme has been properly applied and all windows have accepted the theme (chromium included), but gnome software does not apply the theme
<cristian_c> and arc is a recent theme (not old one)
#lubuntu 2018-02-06
<calimero_82> hi
<calimero_82> i ve a problem with lxpanel, system panel doesn t work well
<leszek> please give more details what the issue is
<calimero_82> when i start a software,like telegram redshift drobox etc, it doesnt appear on the bar on the right
<calimero_82> to see if it works i must see process manager
<calimero_82> i ve lubuntu 1604
<calimero_82> exechat, for example, works
<calimero_82> before it works, when i ve done autoremove, after i ve uninstall pulseaudio, lxde was disappearenced, i ve reinstalled pulse audio, lubuntu-desktop and the softwares in the log of apt
<calimero_82> do u understand?
<laceylaney> Anyone here ever tried compiling irc.c ??
<laceylaney> https://c9x.me/irc/
<rakvium> Hello! Lubuntu 16.04.3 magnet link goes with file named lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso. Is it a typo?
<rakvium> Yes, the direct download for Lubuntu Desktop 16.04 is 16.04.3 and the magnet link is 16.04.2 (however it's dn is still 16.04.3).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rakvium, What site are you getting this from?
<rakvium> @tsimonq2, https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rakvium, Hm, idk :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll check it out immediately
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @rakvium, checked. and no?
<iGullyGuy> When is lxqt coming?
<iGullyGuy> 18 or delayed again?
<redwolf> tsimonq2 knows
 * redwolf runs
<tsimonq2> iGullyGuy: Why do you ask?
<redwolf> no, 18.04 will have a LXQt spin
<iGullyGuy> tsimonq2: I've been waiting since 16.04 for it :)
<iGullyGuy> redwolf: spin?
<redwolf> I mean, an ISO
<iGullyGuy> So, it's releasing with 18? That's what you're saying??
<tsimonq2> Maybe yes, maybe no.
<tsimonq2> :P
<iGullyGuy> 😂
<Thedarkb-X40> I tried LXqt and it left me with 3k of RAM free.
<Thedarkb-X40> WITH NOTHING ELSE OPEN
<tsimonq2> Thedarkb-X40: we did fix a lot of memory leaks recently
<tsimonq2> Either way, LXDE won't be around for much longer.
<redwolf> we're working hard for it, so I hope so
<Thedarkb-X40> It was like that immediately after login.
<Thedarkb-X40> What's happening to LXDE?
<Thedarkb-X40> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz (600MHz) • Memory: Physical: 222.1 MiB Total (63.7 MiB Free) Swap: 945.3 MiB Total (778.3 MiB Free) • Storage: 6.9 GB / 30.0 GB (23.2 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device @ Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Contr
<Thedarkb-X40> oller • Uptime: 37m 47s
<Thedarkb-X40> for reference
<tsimonq2> Thedarkb-X40: How much RAM do you have, 256 MB? XD
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, 256mb
<tsimonq2> Thedarkb-X40: LXDE is GTK 2. It'll be deprecated eventually.
<Thedarkb-X40> Video card takes some.
<Thedarkb-X40> I thought it was just a panel running on top of openbox.
<Thedarkb-X40> This is the laptop I take with me places where I wouldn't normally bring a laptop for fear of it getting broken.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, idk
<tsimonq2> LXQt has more memory requirements
<tsimonq2> Very very slightly
<Thedarkb-X40> It was using 1.7 times as much as LXDE on my machine.
<tsimonq2> But we can't support old old software *forever*
<tsimonq2> Well, YMMV
<tsimonq2> 1.7 times more for you is just a few MB :)
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't even use LXDE.
<Thedarkb-X40> I use openbox+fbpanel
<tsimonq2> ok
<Thedarkb-X40> Which gives me the same functionality with lower RAM usage.
<tsimonq2> For an extremely small system like that, I can see it
<Thedarkb-X40> I browse with Midori
<Thedarkb-X40> https://pasteboard.co/H6ryjUz.png
<redwolf> midori has been replaced for epiphany-browser. it's no longer maintained
<Thedarkb-X40> Looks good, don#'t you think?
<Thedarkb-X40> Yes, but I can't run epiphany
<redwolf> anyways midori runs very well
<redwolf> I liked that browser
<Thedarkb-X40> It's a tiny bit unstable.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'd say I get about a crash a week.
<Thedarkb-X40> Then again, there were times when firefox was worse.
<redwolf> it's way lighter and faster now :)
<Thedarkb-X40> When I had Windows 98 and I was using the extended service release.
<Thedarkb-X40> I tried the new firefox on this rig but it acted like it wanted to die.
<redwolf> long time ago :)
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm going to try out epiphany.
<Thedarkb-X40> again
<Thedarkb-X40> Might try doing some tweaking
<genii> Falkon is interesting. Might be good on LXQt
<Thedarkb-X40> Openbox isn't going anywhere, right?
<redwolf> Thedarkb-X40, you can use "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3"
<redwolf> Openbox is also dead-software, like most Box-ish WMs
<Thedarkb-X40> Really.
<Thedarkb-X40> That sucks.
<redwolf> OpenBox, IceWM, Fluxbox...
 * genii covers Unit193's ears so he doesn't have to hear the Openbox disses
<tsimonq2> genii: That's what Lubuntu Next uses, Falkon.
<Thedarkb-X40> I used to use IceWM, got sick of messing with config files all the time.
<Thedarkb-X40> I liked the themes
<redwolf> IceWM was awesome, then I discovered xfwm and fell in love :)
<redwolf> I mean the good old xfce, the one like CDE
<Thedarkb-X40> Why are boxish WMs dying out?
<redwolf> but I'm a dinosaur who loves ancient environments
<Thedarkb-X40> Are there any still in development?
<redwolf> box-ish wms are not compatible with Wayland, and they don't support well compositing
<redwolf> no, they stopped development of OpenBox
<Thedarkb-X40> What am I going to use then?
<Thedarkb-X40> On this machine?
<Thedarkb-X40> Can I just stay on X11?
<redwolf> LXQt will run there, if you don't activate any effec t
<genii> tsimonq2: Ah, nice.
<Thedarkb-X40> When will LXDE be removed?
<Thedarkb-X40> Because when the LTS is out, I'm jumping on it.
<Unit193> Thedarkb-X40: http://git.openbox.org/?p=mikachu/openbox.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/work
<Thedarkb-X40> This machine'll probably be dead by the next LTS
<redwolf> not really removed. but his developer is keeping it a bit "frozen" from now on
<redwolf> O.O mikachu!
<Thedarkb-X40> How long do thinkpads normally live for......
<Thedarkb-X40> But seriously, will there be any alternatives to boxy WMs for luddites like me?
<redwolf> old wms won't be removed from the Ubuntu repositories
<Thedarkb-X40> Is Wayland backwards compatible with X11?
<redwolf> you can always use a NET installer and build a basic XOrg system
<Thedarkb-X40> That's reassuring.
<redwolf> I think even my beloved OLWM is still there XD
<Thedarkb-X40> I actually used IceWM with Lubuntu up until 3 months ago.
<Thedarkb-X40> The menu system is the only real issue with IceWM.
<Thedarkb-X40> It doesn't build them automatically.
<Thedarkb-X40> Remember FVWM95?
<redwolf> look ;) http://www.os-museum.com/linux/suse53/suse53wm/suse53wm.htm
<Thedarkb-X40> I honestly don't like FVWM, but I did like FVWM95
<redwolf> I used CDE , OLWM and, a lot, WindowMaker
<redwolf> I still think the concept of "squared docks" is superior. so simple and effective
<redwolf> but that's a matter of taste also
<Thedarkb-X40> I like LXDE as it is now.
<Thedarkb-X40> I tried to install it on an android phone.
<redwolf> well, LXQt isn't very different
<redwolf> O.O!
<Thedarkb-X40> That's also reassuirng.
<Thedarkb-X40> reassuring
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm typing at an odd angle.
<Thedarkb-X40> I still maintain that the Windows 95 interface is only beaten by LXDE.
<redwolf> yes, that desktop paradigm will be alive for a while
<redwolf> even now, Budgie and Gnome have "panelised" docks
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, I just retried epiphany, I can't get it to run.
<Thedarkb-X40> Well, it runs but it won't load a page.
<siloxid> I'm using a third-party window manager which is loaded from a .xsession file.  when I dist-upgrade it ignores this file and drops me into the default WM.  how do I make it keep using the third-party WM?
<Thedarkb> At the login prompt, there's a drop down to select your window manager.
<wxl> siloxid: my suggestion is to set it with lxsession's default apps. more better: set it to x-window-manager and then use update-alternatives to set to your preferred window manager
<siloxid> ok, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-02-07
<billd4> can anyone help me
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rjCousineau> Hello.  I've been using Lubuntu 17.04 Zesty on LattePanda hardware (SBC) and it's been stable.  I've since lost that .iso and trying 17.10.1 causes the boot to fail (infinite boot loop).  16.04.1 doesn't find the network adapter, 16.04.3 hangs the system after 10 seconds.  I'm not sure how I can proceed
<redwolf> rjCousineau, there's a complete list of old ISOs here: https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<redwolf> or here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<rjCousineau> redwolf: 17.04 isn't available.
<rjCousineau> 16.04 fails
<redwolf> anyways, 17.04 is EOL : https://lubuntu.me/zesty-eol/
<rjCousineau> It's the only one that works lol
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Did you verify the checksum of the 17.10.1 ISO?
<redwolf> :|
<redwolf> it's odd that 17.04 works and 17.10 doesn't. drivers and hardware support is accumulative
<rjCousineau> 17.10.1 enters a boot loop.  I'll install it again and try to capture the cause
<redwolf> that's weird
<redwolf> have you tried the Alternate (text mode) installer?
<redwolf> and tsimonq2 is right, every download should be checked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<rjCousineau> redwolf:
<rjCousineau> redwolf: I'll try the Alternate installer too
<redwolf> :)
<rjCousineau> Alternate 17.10.1 reports No network interfaces detected.  The graphical installer doesn't have this issue
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> I'm reading that Panda BIOSes are reported for ignoring some network cards
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> have you had the same problem with other Linuxes?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> No, it's known, I had the same issue :/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I knew I was forgetting something last night!
<rjCousineau> redwolf: I installed 17.10.1 again and I had a filesystem cache error.. I tried a new USB stick and re-flashed the image and installed it, everything worked! Must have been a bad memory stick.
<Thedarkb-X40> How do I make it so that LXDE doesn't start with the lubuntu profile?
<Thedarkb-X40> I prefer the standard look.
#lubuntu 2018-02-08
<albert_> hi everybody, need help in installing from live usb
<albert_> anyone live?
<albert_> i've succeeded in installing lubuntu on my toshiba netbook (quite old)
<albert_> i've issues with my display it seems
<za1b1tsu> Hello, Im trying to create a keyboard shortcut for google-chrome
<za1b1tsu> https://gist.github.com/bbtdev/65028f79581f299afe4523b5a79d4e60
<za1b1tsu> Im doing openbox --reconfigure after but no success
<Thedarkb-X40> How do I make commands in my xsession or autostart.sh files run as root?
<bumblebee> hi. i am a linux beginner. i would like to install linux on a hyrican rumba notebook (https://www.notebookcheck.com/Hyrican-Rumba.2210.0.html) but it doesn't seem to work. so far i have tried it with lubuntu, linux mint, opensuse, centos and bodhi linux. after choosing "installation" in the boot menu i always get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner. can you help me out, please?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It might be that the computer isn't picking up the installation media
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Try adjusting your BIOS settings or using a different device to put the ISO on
<bumblebee> ?
<bumblebee> it IS picking up the installation media
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ohhhh
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> did you check the hashes, bumblebee ?
<bumblebee> what are hashes?
<wxl> there's a risk of getting a corrupted download
<wxl> always
<wxl> hashes are a cryptographic fingerprint of a particular file
<wxl> ubuntu publishes hashes for each of its published images
<wxl> after downloading, you compute the hash of your download and compare
<wxl> if they're identical, then you can verify the download is correct
<wxl> !hash
<wxl> um
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> there. that will help
<bumblebee> that's not the problem
<bumblebee> not at all
<bumblebee> because the installation media works on other PCs
<wxl> one bit can make a difference
<wxl> so you can't be sure
<bumblebee> i tried a lot of different ISOs - it's always the same problem
<wxl> unless you're consistently having download errors
<wxl> the other possibility is copy errors, which can be checked via hashing, too
<bumblebee> and why are all of these ISOs working on other PCs?
<wxl> different hardware = different results
<wxl> again, one bit can make a difference
<wxl> not one character, one bit
<wxl> it's trivial to check the hashes. i'd do that first.
<bumblebee> and what then?
<wxl> check that first, then we can discuss some possibilities
<wxl> but i will say this:
<wxl> if the media works on a variety of computers except one, the problem likely exists with THAT computer, i.e. the hardware. linux can do a lot of things, but it can't fix broken.
<bumblebee> the hardware isn't broken
<bumblebee> win xp is working
<wxl> if the hashes are not the problem, the media is not the problem, then logic suggests otherwise
<wxl> functioning under some set of circumstances may not mean that a system works in all possible circumstances
<wxl> saying that xp works isn't really sufficient
<wxl> is the system 64 bit capable?
<wxl> looks like it is
<wxl> go download windows 10 and see if it boots
<wxl> they provide ISOs, similar to what linux distros provide
<wxl> that might be a more appropriate test than to say an already installed system works fine
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> but why windows 10?
<wxl> it's a non-linux ISO
<wxl> but if i were you, i'd not waste my time until i've checked the hashes
<wxl> sadly, windows doesn't publish hashes so hopefully you don't run into a simlar problem XD
<bumblebee> the guys in #ubuntu-de told me, the problem is because the graphics card isn't supported
<bumblebee> now you tell me different
<wxl> why is it the graphics card? is that a best guess or there's actually a reason behind that?
<bumblebee> i don't know
<bumblebee> :(
<wxl> my guess is that's a best guess
<wxl> it may be right
<wxl> but i have no reason to believe that *IS* the problem
<wxl> in fact, experience would suggest otherwise
<bumblebee> so what should i do now?
<wxl> check the hashes of the iso
<bumblebee> i don't want to :(
<bumblebee> i know it will be for nothing
 * wxl shrugs
<Thedarkb> How do I make alterations I make to sysfs stick?
<bumblebee> wxl: it's too much to read about this hashes thing
<bumblebee> i can't do that now
<bumblebee> i simply can't
<wxl> tl;dr you run `md5sum /path/to/iso` and compare the result with the published result. doesn't seem too hard
<bumblebee> what it tl;dr?
<bumblebee> is
<bumblebee> i don't understand anything of what you said
<bumblebee> anything
<bumblebee> you think i know anything about computer? you're wrong
<wxl> https://is.gd/bxQmsW
<bumblebee> what is too long?
<wxl> apparently, the link on hashes
<wxl> Thedarkb: try ##linux
<bumblebee> and how do i run that md5sum?
<wxl> you need to download something that can calculate a hash
<wxl> here's a windows tool http://www.labtestproject.com/files/win/sha256sum/sha256sum.exe
<bumblebee> omg
<bumblebee> "not hard"
<bumblebee> i am about to sleep
<wxl> goodnight
<bumblebee> you simply don't know how to help
<bumblebee> you just want me to do things
<bumblebee> for nothing
<wxl> i thought you were going to sleep?
<bumblebee> no, you didn#t
<wxl> you said:
<wxl> "i am about to sleep"
<wxl> did i misinterpret that?
<bumblebee> i am about to fall asleep
<bumblebee> thats what i meant
<wxl> do you think it might be wise to resume this when you're fresh, then?
<wxl> i'm sorry there's no immediate "easy button" to click and just have everything resolved for you, but there's not.
<bumblebee> no, because i want to get it finished
<wxl> do you have the iso file saved on your windows xp system?
<bumblebee> i don't have windows xp on MY pc
<wxl> ok let's try this
<wxl> outside of the installation media, where do you have the iso file?
<bumblebee> ubuntu
<bumblebee> 17.10
<wxl> so you're running ubuntu on some other machine, correct?
<bumblebee> yes
<wxl> do you know how to open the terminal and go to the location of that iso file within the terminal?
<bumblebee> i know how to open the terminal but i forgot everything else
<wxl> do you know what the location of the iso file is? is it in your Downloads folder?
<bumblebee> yes, it is
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so simply open the terminal and type:
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> what's the name of the ISO? or what version is it?
<bumblebee> lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so:
<wxl> md5sum ~/Downloads/lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> what does it spit back at you? i only need to know the apparently random string of letters and numbers
<bumblebee> acd427ecaa07ec2fd45f3630ee9f0770
<wxl> it should be acd427ecaa07ec2fd45f3630ee9f0770 so it looks like you're good there
<wxl> now you said you can get to the main lubuntu screen where it gives you the option of trying, installing,e tc, right?
<bumblebee> yes, but wait please, i have to put lubuntu on the usb stick again
<bumblebee> because i also tried other distributions
<wxl> ok when you get to that screen, select the option to "Check disc for defects"
<wxl> let me know the results of that test
<bumblebee> i will
<bumblebee> thanks
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> i chose "check disc for defects"
<bumblebee> it is still showing the same screen
<wxl> give it 5 minutes
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> i have the black screen again, with the blinking cursor
<genii> wxl: Was nomodeset tried already?
<Thedarkb-X40> My youtube playback has been oddly stuttery as of late.
<genii> Thedarkb-X40: I found this started happening to me on Firefox after they changed over to the e10s thing
<Thedarkb-X40> e10s?
<Thedarkb-X40> I did get an update today.
<Thedarkb-X40> I wonder is that what's causing it.
<genii> Thedarkb-X40: Some new per-tab system they have now where top shows it as "Web Content", called Electrolysis/e10s
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't use Firefox.
<Thedarkb-X40> I use epiphany for browsing and GTK Youtube Viewer for watching youtube videos.
<bumblebee> wxl: where are you now?
#lubuntu 2018-02-09
<wxl> bumblebee: at work. sorry, sometimes i get called away. just a volunteer here. anyways, the check disc for defects results in the blank screen?
<bumblebee> no results, black screen with cursor
<wxl> now that is extremely weird
<wxl> i can imagine a situation where a graphics issue could cause booting the graphics server to show something similar, but not the check disc for defects screen
<bumblebee> :(
<wxl> the other possibility is there's a copy error
<wxl> in fact, the fact that it's not returning success may suggest that's what the case is
<wxl> there's a way we can check the hashes of the media
<wxl> it's slow
<bumblebee> we already checked the hashes
<wxl> yes
<bumblebee> and what do you mean by copy error?
<wxl> of the iso
<wxl> which verifies there is no download error
<wxl> but then you're copying that file to the media
<wxl> so now we should check the result, to make sure there's no error in copying
<wxl> i know this seems weird, but i've seen both many, many tiems
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> how do we do that?
<wxl> one second. need to look something up
<wxl> aw heck
<wxl> back in your terminal, do this:
<wxl> ls -l ~/Downloads/lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso | awk '{print $5}'
<wxl> should give you a 9 digit number or so
<Thedarkb-X40> I asked on the #mpv chat about stuttery video but they just insulted my computer.
<wxl> also i need to know what device file the media is associated with. if you could pastebin the results of `sudo fdisk -l` i'd appreciate it
<bumblebee> 969932800
<Thedarkb-X40> Ah, apparently X11 can't keep up for some reason.
<bumblebee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26544024/
<wxl> i assume that's an 8GB removable media you have?
<bumblebee> yes
<bumblebee> and it worked perfectly so far
<wxl> ok now we need to make sure it's unmounted so `sudo umount /dev/sdb2`
<bumblebee> umount: /dev/sdb2: not mounted.
<wxl> good
<wxl> now to do the final check and get the hashes:
<wxl> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=2048 count=473600 | md5sum
<bumblebee> 473600+0 Datensätze ein 473600+0 Datensätze aus 969932800 Bytes (970 MB, 925 MiB) kopiert, 49,8957 s, 19,4 MB/s acd427ecaa07ec2fd45f3630ee9f0770  -
<wxl> it should be acd427ecaa07ec2fd45f3630ee9f0770 so it looks like you're good there
<wxl> ok, that's just weird
<wxl> genii: do you really think nomodeset is going to help when they can't even run the check disc for defects? that's just..... really weird.
<wxl> bumblebee: both "trying" lubuntu and "installing" lubuntu both result in the same problem, correct?
<bumblebee> yes
<bumblebee> i already tried nomodeset as well
<wxl> dang
<wxl> that's just ridiculous.
<bumblebee> the guys in #ubuntu-de said something about to try noveau
<wxl> your usb doesn't have an activity led does it/
<bumblebee> what's that?
<wxl> yeah they're full of it :)
<bumblebee> yes, it has
<wxl> they're trying to fix a graphics issue when you're not even to the point where graphics become an issue
<wxl> check disc for defects is non-graphical
<bumblebee> ah
<wxl> and besides, nouveau (the open source nvidia driver) is used by default, so that's also silly
<bumblebee> ok
<wxl> does the activity led immediately stop flashing when you hit the blank screen?
<bumblebee> i have to try, just a second
<bumblebee> when i choose "try lubuntu without installing", the led starts blinking
<wxl> does it cut off rather quickly?
<bumblebee> it still is blinking
<wxl> ok now that's interesting
<wxl> give it until it settles down and try to hit ctrl-alt-f1. if it gives you a login, lubuntu is the user and lubuntu is the password (or is it blank? i don't remember)
<bumblebee> now the blank screen has come
<bumblebee> and the led immediately has stopped blinking
<bumblebee> but is still on
<bumblebee> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't do anything
<bumblebee> the pc isn't reacting anymore
<wxl> ctrl-alt-any f key???
<bumblebee> nothing
<bumblebee> just tried every single one
<wxl> up until the led stopped blinking, did you see ANYTHING on the screen?
<bumblebee> the boot menu
<wxl> right, between the boot menu and that
<bumblebee> between the boot menu and the blank screen?
<bumblebee> nothing
<wxl> no little "lubuntu" logo with some dots under it? no mouse cursor? no nothing?
<bumblebee> nothing
<bumblebee> just the boot menu
<wxl> all of the above are indications that at the very least the graphical server has been loaded to some degree
<wxl> you're not veen getting to that point
<bumblebee> getting to which point?
<wxl> let's try this. remember how you changed the boot parameters to include nomodeset? do the same thing, but remove "splash" and "quiet"
<wxl> to the point of the graphics drivers really being used in any real way
<wxl> just further confirming our friends in #ubuntu-de are wrong
<bumblebee> i can't find splash and quiet
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> one second
<bumblebee> f6, right?
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> yes hit escape when the menu comes up
<wxl> then you'll see the full boot options line
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> done
<wxl> you're now going to seee a bunch of text pouring on the screen
<wxl> let it run until it does
<wxl> sorry, until it dies
<bumblebee> but i do have to type something, right?
<wxl> the end should give some indication as to where the problem is
<wxl> as long as you've removed "quiet splash", just hit enter and it should start booting
<bumblebee> i don't understand
<wxl> ok so let's go step by step
<bumblebee> i only can see "boot: " and a blinking cursor
<wxl> 1. boot to lubuntu "boot" menu
<wxl> 2. hit F6
<wxl> 3. hit ESCAPE
<bumblebee> i thought i did that
<wxl> 4. arrow back about 4 characters and then backspace until "quiet splash" is removed
<wxl> 5. hit enter
<bumblebee> ok wait
<bumblebee> i have to restart
<wxl> the boot options line should end with
<wxl> initrd=/casper/initrd.lz ---
<wxl> whereas before it was
<wxl> initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash ---
<bumblebee> ok, i pressed enter
<wxl> and now there's a bunch of text coming at you?
<bumblebee> there is stil the boot menu
<wxl> try hitting enter again
<bumblebee> and the led is blinking
<wxl> or just wait
<bumblebee> the cursor after initrd.lz stopped blinking
<wxl> there's a wee bit of a delay. it's a little funky running an operating system in memory rather than off the hard disk
<bumblebee> enter doesn't do anyting
<bumblebee> i'll wait
<prince-charmant> the cusor must be just after "initrd=/casper/initrd.lz ---" and not after "initrd=/casper/initrd.lz"
<wxl> at least on the system i'm on the cursor does not blink
<wxl> not over here, prince-charmant
<bumblebee> if prince is right, i did wrong
<bumblebee> ok, now there is a lot of text
<wxl> i mean maybe there's some situation where that occurs, but that certainly seems strange
<wxl> yay
<bumblebee> and the led stopped blinking
<wxl> ok, what's at the end of the text?
<bumblebee> shall i write everything down?
<wxl> feel free to screenshot
<wxl> or that
<wxl> the screenshot's probably easier just as long as it's readable
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> um
<wxl> take a picture :)
<bumblebee> i will write, don't have a camera
<bumblebee> [0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<bumblebee> [0.004000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
<bumblebee> [0.008000] tsc Detected 1607.376 MHz processor
<wxl> tell me when you're done
<bumblebee> [0.008000] tsc: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 214.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=6429504)
<bumblebee> [0.008000] pid_max: default: 2768 minimum: 301
<bumblebee> [0.008000] ACPI: Core revision 20170531
<bumblebee> [0.15893] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded
<bumblebee> [0.016036] Security Framework initialized
<bumblebee> do i have to type these numbers on the beginning?
<wxl> no
<bumblebee> :D
<bumblebee> Yama: becoming mindful.
<bumblebee> AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
<bumblebee> Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<bumblebee> Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<bumblebee> Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<bumblebee> CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
<bumblebee> CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
<bumblebee> mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
<bumblebee> LVT offset 0 assigend for vector 0xf9
<bumblebee> process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine
<wxl> while you're doing this, i should point out one thing: a lot of times the blank screen indicates the system doesn't even boot. at least we can now confirm the linux kernel is running. that's at least one step on the road to getting things running XD
<bumblebee> Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 4
<bumblebee> Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 4, 1 GB 0
<bumblebee> Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 36K
<bumblebee> that's it
<bumblebee> ok
<prince-charmant> so no error message :-(
<wxl> huh. no error, no nothing.
<wxl> that is so bizarre
<bumblebee> maybe i should have searched for an error message instead of typing all this down? ;)
<wxl> well
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> but we wouldn't have found anything :)
<bumblebee> yes
<bumblebee> maybe i could find an error message if i would be able to scroll up
<wxl> yeah unfortunately that stuff is really hard to catch.
<wxl> i doubt you would have found anything, though
<bumblebee> [01:46] <prince-charmant> the cusor must be just after "initrd=/casper/initrd.lz ---" and not after "initrd=/casper/initrd.lz"
<bumblebee> maybe because of this?
<wxl> well you can try, but again, it worked for me
<bumblebee> i'll try
<wxl> here's my feeling: i think we should move this discussion to somewhere with a larger audience, such as #ubuntu or ##linux. i'd be happy to back you up and provide answers to questions since i helped you go through all the troubleshooting
<wxl> i've got about another 30 minutes at work. or we can try to do this tomorrow
<bumblebee> could you do the talking then?
<wxl> sure
<bumblebee> ok, let's go
<wxl> i find it fascinating that CentOS and openSUSE also fail. they're not even really related to ubuntu
<wxl> let's try #ubuntu
<prince-charmant> I will leave .. time to go to sleep ... it's 2h00 am here :-)
<wxl> say hi or something when you're there :)
<bumblebee> have a good night, prince
<prince-charmant> good nigth to everybody
<wxl> nite prince-charmant
<bumblebee> thanks for doing the talking
<bumblebee> @wxl
<wxl> np
<murat> Hello everyone. Should I install lubuntu or xle? Which one is easier to use and lighter on resources?
<murat> Hello everyone. Should I install lubuntu or xle? Which one is easier to use and lighter on resources?
<ElvisDumbledore> howdy, y'all ^_^
<ElvisDumbledore> any tips on logging in with git-hub? currently getting: 'Authentication provider ("GitHub") encountered an error while attempting to log in. The OAuth provider returned an error: redirect_uri_mismatch'
<el_comme757> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<el_comme757> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<el_comme757> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<el_comme757> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<Bruno> hello
<Guest52462> after installing lubuntu on an old netbook samsung N150 the version 17,10 start but half screen is black
<Guest52462> should i try another version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you must solve the problem with the video drivers
<Guest52462> how cani solve this video prblem ?
<Guest52462> how can i solve this video problem
<JohnDoe_71Rus> google ubuntu 17.10 intel graphic
<Guest52462> ok thx and for lubuntu
<Guest52462> i think lubuntu is better for an 2008 atom intel processor
<zleap> Guest52462: was the screen working ok before ?
<zleap> or in the BIOS setup
<Guest52462> it was working on the "try without installing" very well
<zleap> hmm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try nomodeset kernel option
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or you need install some xserver-xorg-video-intel* packages
<Guest52462> ok
<Guest52462> where should i type this command?
<rk61197> sir i am instaling mariadb server on my laptop but its giving me some error
<rk61197> The program 'mariadb' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:sudo apt install mariadb-client-core-10.1
<rk61197> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE6y6GxmNFV
<rk61197> hai
<bumblebee> wxl: hi.
<wxl> morning bumblebee
<wxl> care to head over to ##linux with me?
<bumblebee> yes
<bumblebee> thanks
<bumblebee> thanks a lot
<ibmr50e-sylwek> yoooo will 18.04 ship with lxqt?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Yes and no.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Maybe so.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ;)
<ibmr50e-sylwek> you teasing me?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> A little ;)
<ibmr50e-sylwek> so you don't know yet? time is short
<ibmr50e-sylwek> few months ago it was the plan to include lxqt
<ibmr50e-sylwek> was it abandoned
<wxl> nope
<wxl> but maybe if we had more help, it would go quicker
<wxl> *AHEM*
<krabador> the looong road to lxqt
<wxl> are the downloads live cds?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It's a secret :P
<lubot3> Or, ya know, you could just join #lubuntu-devel and lurk :D
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I like how people assume it's abandoned :P
<bumblebee> wxl: i forgot how to check the md5sum
<wxl> md5sum /path/to/iso
<wxl> but let's keep this on ##linux for now
<wxl> i'll get less confused too :)
<hehehe> hey hey :)
<hehehe> if I want to install lubuntu on a 2 disks system is it relatively easy?
<wxl> you want to dual boot you mean?
<wxl> with what, windows?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Yea
<hehehe> wxl also that
<hehehe> its just laptop have got 2 disks
<hehehe> two hdds
<wxl> yeah no probs
<hehehe> wxl: win crash, back now
<hehehe> during install I have to see which partition is used by win and leave it alone
<hehehe> and lubuntu installer will auto create required partitions for itself
<hehehe> ?
<wxl> hehehe: yep
<hehehe> wxl: it seems atm windows is using both drives
<hehehe> however boot is on first drive
<wxl> yeah well i don't do windows so good luck with that :)
<hehehe> cool
<hehehe> ty
<hehehe> i think used partition is one where win have got data
<hehehe> since it it fresh install
<hehehe> rest can be dropped
<zleap> there should be an auto partition option where linux installs side by side
<zleap> rather than trying to manually partition things,  which is fine for more custom tweaking i guess
#lubuntu 2018-02-10
<Tegun> Hello, i need some help in regards to my laptop not being able to suspend, every time i leave the laptop alone for the amount of time that's set for it to go into sleep mode i come back to it and turns out it hasn't gone to sleep, once i log back in it asks for my authentication for suspending, using lubuntu 16.04, any ideas on what i can do if i want to keep the functionality of locking the session when the monitor turns off while also being able to suspend a
<dal5> I've been booting off a thumbdrive to run, as a livesystem, both Ubuntu 16.04.2 and Lubuntu 17.10.1
<dal5> I notice that in Ubuntu 16.04.2, the aufs / file system only has about 8 GB available
<dal5> Similarly, in Lubuntu 17.10.1, the cow / file system only has about 8 GB available
<dal5> My laptop has 16 GB of RAM. Is there a way I can increase the amount of memory available to the / file system?
<dal5> *thumbdrives plural
<dal5> I was using thumbdrives that were 8 GB in size, and I thought that might be why the / file system was only 8 GB,
<dal5> so I tried again with thumbdrives that are 32 GB in size. But that doesn't make a difference, the / file system is still 8 GB
<dal5> The problem I'm having is that the file system is filling up - on Ubuntu I get errors about not much space left - and that causes poor performance
<krytarik> dal5: I suggest you rather try your luck on this in the main #ubuntu channel.
<alcoholcm> _      ____  _____  ______   _____            _____ _____ ____    _    _  ____  _    _ _____
<alcoholcm> _      ____  _____  ______   _____            _____ _____ ____    _    _  ____  _    _ _____
<alcoholcm> | |    / __ \|  __ \|  ____| |  __ \     /\   |  __ \_   _/ __ \  | |  | |/ __ \| |  | |  __ \
<alcoholcm> | |    / __ \|  __ \|  ____| |  __ \     /\   |  __ \_   _/ __ \  | |  | |/ __ \| |  | |  __ \
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<alcoholcm> | |   | |  | | |  | | |__    | |__) |   /  \  | |  | || || |  | | | |__| | |  | | |  | | |__) |
<alcoholcm> | |   | |  | | |  | | |__    | |__) |   /  \  | |  | || || |  | | | |__| | |  | | |  | | |__) |
<tsimonq2> Stupid spammers.
<za1b1tsu>  hello, I can't find any information about moving a window to another desktop, can someone tell me how?
<za1b1tsu> oh found it
<za1b1tsu> Hello, new lubuntu user, love it, just a few questions
<za1b1tsu> regarding the lxpanel it seems that there is no "applet repository"? There is no applet community or something like that?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm afraid not. I expected some Devs would create a few more but it never happened
<analogical> in the "Software & Updates" how do I do a refresh??
<hggdh> analogical: you don't. But you can, using Software Updater
<hggdh> analogical: different programs
<analogical> ok
<Guest96> Somebody knows why my Lubuntu install hangs at the UEFI/proceed line? or fails at the grub install
#lubuntu 2018-02-11
<pojntfx> Hey I am testing out the Lubuntu Bionic ISO and everything I get when it has been booted up is a dialog saying "Select window manager". I choose openbox and I can use the alt + f2 menu to launch apps, but there is no background or panel. Is this intentional? What am I doing wrong?
<redwolf> pojntfx, yes, it's a temporary bug already fixed. we're uploading the new ISOs very soon with that problem solved
<pojntfx> Oh, great, thanks a lot!
<redwolf> sorry for the inconvenience, we'll have the ISO ready very soon :)
<pojntfx> No problem, I should have just looked at the bug tracker ;) I'm thinking of installing lubuntu on a lot of older machines (Athlon 64's) and I think that lubuntu might be the perfect choice ;)
<redwolf> I revived an old IBM laptop with the new build, so yes, it'll suit perfectly
<redwolf> Of course, no composite effects
<pojntfx> Yeah, I'm gonna deploy them at my school for Arduino and Web Browsing (No Videos)
<pojntfx> So no composite effects needed ;)
<pojntfx> They are currently running XP which runs really bad - plus it's proprietary
<redwolf> :)
<melodie> hi:
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> Kamilion hello, I would like to ask about the latest Custumizer, as of today. I am being redoing an iso locally in my home computer and I get a strange fs date : 1969! Just one second before 1970 o_O
<melodie> https://framapic.org/4vp0Swud49ME/s4SdkfI22k42.png
<melodie> here is a pic
<melodie> so I'd like to ask where that might come from?
<melodie> my computer has it right. " date
<melodie> Sun Feb 11 18:15:15 CET 2018 "
<melodie> the files in the /home/customizer directory have the right date as of today as well
<Kamilion> melodie: unix time starts at jan 1st 1970 00:00:00 1970
<Kamilion> and that's an issue with squashfs-tools, nothing I can solve.
<Kamilion> i don't see that line in any of my logs.
<melodie> hi Kamilion ok, thanks, so is this neglectable ?
<Kamilion> probably.
<Kamilion> i don't see that line in 16.04
<Kamilion> so you're probably using something newer than I am.
<Kamilion> and it has now decided it will print the date
<Kamilion> my assumption is the date field in question is actually read as "0 seconds since 1970 minus one second" or a value of "-1", which probably has some special significance in the ISO9660 standard.
<Kamilion> it's just being printed in a bogus format of a unix timestamp minus one second
<Kamilion> resulting in the end of december 1969 date
<melodie> I am starting to use a 18.04, and trying to build one too
<tsimonq2> (This is offtopic for the #lubuntu channel, y'all might want to move somewhere else.)
<melodie> with the very latest customizer I downloaded and installed today
<melodie> tsimonq2 oh sure thanks sorry
<tsimonq2> thanks
<Kamilion> uh, sorry, what exactly is off topic with a support question?
<tsimonq2> The fact that it's about a custom ISO and not Lubuntu directly.
<tsimonq2> (It'd be the same if an LXLE or Peppermint user wanted support here.)
<Kamilion> no comprende
<Kamilion> Customizer runs on lubuntu.
<Kamilion> it generates custom ISOs.
<Kamilion> It is a valid support question, since lubuntu is the only userspace I will support
<tsimonq2> But it's not about Lubuntu specifically.
<Kamilion> I don't use anything else myself.
<melodie> Kamilion #linuxvillage chan will be more than happy to receive all questions related to free software of all kinds
<Kamilion> i can't join.
<melodie> please allow me to invite your there and
<Kamilion> I'm already in a hundred and twenty channels, freenode's limit.
<melodie> aha
<Kamilion> i cannot join any more.
<melodie> well tell me where I can get your Customizer related answers else than here?
<Kamilion> Apparently, nowhere.
<melodie> and privately?
<melodie> tsimonq2 this chan does not seem crowded with questions and answers, would you allow us to pursue the discussion, please?
<tsimonq2> melodie: I'd rather not.
<melodie> never mind
<melodie> Kamilion is there another chan among the ones you are logged in where we could discuss currently this matter when useful?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> my lubuntu laptop was not responding to the keyboard or mouse for several minutes, but now is responding
<RandomGuyOnIrc> it was fine via ssh the whole time
<RandomGuyOnIrc> has anyone else seen this? does anyone know what is going on?
<zleap> sometime that happens and a ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a console then switch back to the gui display seems to fix it
<zleap> no idea why things just suddenly stop responding
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
<melodie> good evening, bye Kamilion !
<Kamilion> RandomGuyOnIrc / zleap: I see similar behavior; I've noticed it seems to be something grabbing the cursor, preventing it from interacting with other windows. Alt-Space a few times seems to break out of it more reliably than anything else I've found.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> Kamilion: thanks
<RandomGuyOnIrc> How can I change the time till screenlock?
<Thedarkb-X40> Is there anyway to get higher levels of compression with ssh -X?
<wxl> Thedarkb-X40: -C
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm using that, but I'd like more compression
<wxl> did you set CompressionLevel?
<wxl> and also are you sure the server supports compression?
<wxl> er wait i might have read that wrong
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't know, I'm using the ssh server that comes with Debian.
<wxl> ithink CompressionLevel only works with protocol 1
<wxl> my guess is you have 2
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, it doesn't work.
<wxl> there is a Compression setting in sshd_config. not sure if Debian defaults to having it on
<Thedarkb-X40> Where's that?
<wxl> you can add -v to see verbose output. should tell you whether or not compression is working
<wxl> read the man file :) but usually /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wxl> here's an interesting solution to tweak compression https://serverfault.com/questions/388658/ssh-compression/586739#586739
<wxl> but i doubt that can easily be applied to what you're doing
<Thedarkb-X40> Nah, I'm doing stuff over X.
#lubuntu 2019-02-04
<Nweve102> Ha scuse me I didn't know exactly where to put and since it's late I figured. I am new at these kind of things.
<Nweve102> I understand the question has been askes a thousand times around on internet.
<wxl> and i suspect you found answers
<wxl> there's obviously not a correct answer
<wxl> but there is one thing to take note of: lxde development has slowed to a tiny little crawl, while lxqt is a very active project. lxqt also includes many core lxde developers no longer contributing to lxde.
<Nweve102> Yes I found some answers indeed. What I understood basicly is that Xubuntu isn't accualy that lightweight because of everything that comes with it. And that Ubuntu in combination with Lxde might be a good idea.
<wxl> it's not fair to call lxde dead, but it's certainly a lot less alive
<lynorian> although some applications we shipped with lxde are dead
<wxl> ubuntu is going to throw in a bunch of extra stuff.
<wxl> you don't want that
<Nweve102> oke I understand. I am trying the Lxde desktop now because it seems to take up a bit less space then Lxqt.
<wxl> your primary issue is disk space?
<Nweve102> ah
<Nweve102> yes defenetly disk space and old computer so doens't run as smooth anymore.
<Nweve102> *laptop.
<Nweve102> Yes so now I am running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS with Lxde desktop. So might be better to swich to Lubuntu even if I understand correctly.
<wxl> well lubuntu is not providing lxde anymore. once those versions that provided it are unsupported, it's going to be difficult to keep running lxde.
<wxl> oh that's totally your problem then
<Nweve102> I tried the xfce4 desktop but it had some problems from the start already with several different things. Very slow in starting up. Lxde already seems faster.
<wxl> you could install ubuntu-core, lxqt, and then add on only the applications you need
<wxl> lubuntu necessarily includes aditional applications that you may or may not want
<wxl> alternately, you could install lubuntu and delete applications ou don't want
<Nweve102> yes so I could stick with what I have now. And add the Lxqt desktop on the Ubuntu 18.04.
<wxl> note that ubuntu-core != ubuntui
<Nweve102> Or u mean something else with Ubuntu core?
<wxl> ubuntu includes a WHOLE BUNCH of extra things
<Nweve102> oh
<wxl> more than anything else
<Nweve102> ah key I see
<Nweve102> I must say I am a newly linux user I was on windows before. So I need it to be a bit user friendly in the beginning to.
<Nweve102> is this Ubuntu core 18 you are talking about?
<wxl> i think you'll find lxqt more user friendly than lxde by far
<wxl> yep
<Nweve102> okey thanks I'll take a look. I seem to be able to find my way on the Lxde desktop until now. Will see. I'll try it out!
<Nweve102> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
<wxl> no prob. be well
<Nweve102> thank you have good evening.
<wxl> 6il4n$
<wxl> bahhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Second password today entered in IRC XD
<Wehber> Hi what do I select I Synaptic if I only want to instal the Lxqt desktop?
<wxl> lxqt or lxqt-core depending on what you're trying to accomplish
<Wehber> I want to instal Lxqt in Ubuntu 18.04
<Wehber> do you mean lxqt metapackage?
<wxl> yep
<Wehber> wat is the difference between the lxqt metapackage/ lxqt desktop and lxqt core?
<wxl> lxqt includes lxqt-core and some other stuff
<Wehber> because I installed xfce and I didn't manage to uninstall everything and idk why.
<Wehber> lxqt-core is xubuntu?
<wxl> no, it's the deskktop environment of lubuntu, thus the l
<Wehber> yes I meant Lubuntu sry. But it's more stuff then the lxqt desktop
<wxl> i will say though that lubuntu uses lxqt-core and adds to that
<wxl> lxqt will not produce the exact same results
<wxl> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Wehber> I want to run lxqt on Ubuntu and eventualy on unbunto core
<Wehber> The desktop environement instead of Mate for example.
<wxl> why not ust use lubuntu?
<Wehber> because it's heavier then ubuntu core. And I first want to try it out. Whitout having to reinstall.
<wxl> lubuntu is a finely tuned experience. the only heaviness is from the unrequired applications, which can be easily removed
<wxl> you might want to look at the lubuntu-desktop package, install lxqt-core and then start playing with it. if you need more stuff, look through the list of lubuntu-desktop
<Wehber> oke thank you I will give that a try. Thank you for the help. And have a good evening.
<Wehber> Because if I understand correctly Lxqt is more active then Lxde that I installed recently. So that's why I want to try out Lxqt and I am looking for the most lightweight combination to put on my old laptop.
<Wehber> ...and also userfriendly since I come from windows.
<Wehber> ok I am logging out now. Thank you for everything.
<lyiriyah> hi
<Newone> hello I have a question I want to try the Lxqt environnement on Unbuntu Mate so whitout Lubuntu. What would be the right command for that? Because I tried:sudo apt-get install lxqt but it seems a bit much!?
<Newone> And I tried with the lxqt-desktop and this changed my ubunto base as well.
<Newone> And openbox still seems to be installed.
<Newone> I cannot get rid of all the leftovers of the desktop flavours.
<ffdddssss> hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Newone [<Newone> And openbox still seems to be installed.], Lubuntu runs lxqt de with openbox as wm
<Newone> oke yes that's what I figures. So all is normal! Thank you.
#lubuntu 2019-02-05
<onecoolmike> i new to lubuntu is there a list of commands and features availible
<lubot> <lynorian> well not all terminal commands but there is a manual
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/
<onecoolmike> ty
<jaggedJ> Hello. What is a key shortcut to maximize window within desktop (not F11)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @jaggedJ [<jaggedJ> Hello. What is a key shortcut to maximize window within desktop (not F …], Alt + space. Then X
<qing> ?
<hajthem> PRIVMSG ii
<teward> o.O
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any way to create a hotspot by sharing the internet connection from ethernet? I tried creating a new wifi connection with mode as access point. But couldn't connect to it from the network icon.
<teward> @The_LoudSpeaker It can be done but usually *not* with just Network Manager on its own, from my experience.
<teward> and it's a PITA to get working properly :|
<Beng> Hello ! Can you help me guys ? https://justpaste.it/3pkmm <-- This is my error!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Beng [<Beng> Hello ! Can you help me guys ? https://justpaste.it/3pkmm <-- This is my …], Lite. Just figured out that my adapter doesn't support ap mode. Got a program called create_ap and installed it. That program only made me realise the fault. here is the link to the program https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> @The_LoudSpeaker It can be done but usually *not* with just Network Man …], Sorry this was the message I should have replied to
<apt-ghetto> @Beng try first `sudo apt install -f`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @Beng try first `sudo apt install -f`], That's waht I was just typing
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Lite. Just figured out that my adapter doesn't support ap mode. Got a program ca …], well not supporting AP mode is a big problem cause there :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. I have two systems. This was for the older one.
<Beng> @lubot E: command line option 'f' [from-f] is not understood in combination with the other options
<lubot> <teward001> Beng: what command did you write?  That'd only happen if you used a command other than the one apt-ghetto had actually written
<Beng> i put this "sudo apt install-f"
<lubot> <teward001> with or without a space between `install` and `-f`?
<lubot> <teward001> you need a space between the `install` and `-f`
<Beng> with space
<Beng> im going again
<teward> well the command you just wrote in here didn't have the space :P
<teward> it's why i asked :P
<Beng> ow its working
<Beng> setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed , and its loading now
<apt-ghetto> did it finish without error?
<Beng> 2 not fully installed or removed
<Beng> After this opreation , 0b of additional disk space will be used
<Beng> Progress...[0%]
<teward> so now you wait :P
<Beng> sure i will i just want to share with you its the first linux what been successfuly instaled
<Beng> other just stack on something like "grub2"
<guest_> hi everyone! how can we have automatic login on lightdm and others on the last Lubuntu version? i'm struggling a lot on it... are there tutorials, documentation, etc., explaining that? thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guest_ [<guest_> hi everyone! how can we have automatic login on lightdm and others on t …], I think that it's in the manual
<lubot> <lynorian> We have that on install time I don't know how to do it later though I don't think that is in the manual actually
<wxl> @HMollerCl probably..... but in the old manual which is not so readily accessible
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> actually i'm confused
<wxl> lightdm != current version
<lynorian> yes that too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> actually i'm confused], Me too
<lynorian> sddm is the current version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, for lightdm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29
#lubuntu 2019-02-06
<Guest60635> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest60635> diogenes von sinope?
<diogenes_> i chodzisz do kosciolu wtedy?
<Guest60635> ????
<diogenes_> dammit sorry
<diogenes_> wrong chat
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> yes i'm Diogenes von Sinope
<Benny_> Hi I have problem with unetbootin-linux64-661.bin in Lubuntu, I can run it but no text is readable, I wonder if anyone could help me with this, really appreciate.
<Benny_> exit
<zhou> hello
<zhou> lubuntu good good
<justtesting_> greetings everyone. running lubuntu 18.10. very pleased with it
<justtesting_> qt is much more pleasing than lxde
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> (Photo, 720x720) https://i.imgur.com/o2YTKLI.jpg
<justtesting_> I am finding that "whois" does not work with quassel.  do others experience this also ?
<lubot> batbond was added by: batbond
<sauron> hi
<sauron> someone here ?
<Guest69106> hi. i'm using lubuntu 18.04 in an Acer Aspire one. When i start it, it begins the boot and show me the lubuntu logo then it turns in hibernate. can i solve it?
<mead> so I was poking around in my 18.04 LTS install that I somewhat recently re-installed, and I was looking around and although my hardware an AMD APU, it says I have a "HDA Intel" audio device installed which can't be true.
<Spaghett1_Coder> can someone help me with librygel package for lubuntu?
<teward> help how?
<Spaghett1_Coder> Iḿ pretty new to linux world. I need the headers for this package. They are not included
<Spaghett1_Coder> is it ok just to copy them to /usr/include?
<Spaghett1_Coder> especially  librygel-renderer-gst-2.6-2 headers
<teward> you might be looking for rygel-2.6-dev which is *all* of rygel's headers.  there's not headers for individual components AFAICT.
<Spaghett1_Coder> ok theyre here thx
<bazzle31> What is this node about?
<bazzle31> Anyone here can help me with something?
<lynorian> bazzle31: what do you need help with? Hard without knowing what we are helping with
<bazzle31> Sorry, I want to know which if it is okay to be on Lubuntu network? Will that prevent me from joining other channels?
<lynorian> no you can join mulitple networks on quassel on irc it does not prevent multiples
<bazzle31> I see, thank you!, are you use this app too? Quassel?
<lynorian> yes also this might help you but not sure I make it explicitly clear how to join another irc network in herehttps://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quassel_IRC.html
<bazzle31> Thank you for the help
<bazzle31> and what if I want to send a message and tag you?
<lynorian> just put lynorian
<bazzle31> do I just <lynorian> did that work?
<lynorian> yes that is how highlighting works
<bazzle31> ohh okay I get it so did this work too lynorian ?
<lynorian> although doing that to someone too often can sometimes get annoying
<bazzle31> I'm sorry I was just checking to make sure becuase the first time I used these (<>)
<lynorian> you did not annoy me though
<bazzle31> Aww okay pal :)
<bazzle31> So where are the other lubuntu users? are you one? I use gnome by the way
<mead> I use Lubuntu on one of my systems
<mead> 18.04 lts
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I was testing disco. I wanted to know if I could somehow link the shortcut Super+Tab to show all the active windows (Simillar feature is there in windows. ) I have set it in elementary os on other system. It was pre configured actually. I use it a lot. Is there a way to do so in lxqt?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker shortcuts are supported by lxqt-globalkeys https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.14/shortcut_keys.html and openbox https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html but i don't think either has that functionality
<wxl> there's something like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/262433/something-like-kde-present-windows-compiz-scale-mac-os-x-expos%C3%A9-in-ope
<wxl> it's old tho https://github.com/richardgv/skippy-xd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Skippy doesn't have a release file for disco.
<wxl> like i said, it's old
<wxl> last commit to the code was 2015
<lubot> <lynorian> also many ppas don't get updated for devlopment release
<wxl> you could swap out openbox for kwin as the default window manager
<wxl> it'll mean the bigger footprint
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you could swap out openbox for kwin as the default window manager], How to do that?
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html is how you can change your window manager
<lynorian> even has a screenshot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html is how y …], okay. I will take a look
<wxl> oh hah i thought it was under default applications
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There is nothing else than openbox in the windows manager settings. Should I install kwin?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! I will check it out.
<eugenio_> hi all, I have just installed lubuntu 18.10 then I tried to connect the laptop to my TV via HDMI, but it is not working
<eugenio_> could you help me?
#lubuntu 2019-02-07
<bazzle31> Who is online?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Was anyone able to install i3 in Lubuntu successfully with sudo apt get?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It just freezes on startup when you change the window manager before you login to desktop
<haczak> just wanting to let people know that  lubuntu i386 runs perfectly on acer aspire 5610 bl50
<scitex59> hi, all.  I am new to Lubuntu.  I am currently using Ubuntu 14.04 on another machine, but would like to use Lubuntu LTS.
<mead> hello
<mead> Lubuntu is going through some changes. you might want to go with 18.10 or wait for 19.04 for the lxqt gui
<teward> but be aware that in 9 months you'll have to upgrade *again* if you use 18.10 or 19.04.
<teward> 9 months or less*
<scitex59> Just wondering if the LXQt desktop environment will be more resource hungry than the current LXLE desktop
<mead> I installed 18.10 by mistake after my storage device died, the layout was the major difference... I went back to my comfort zone of 18.04
<scitex59> If I install Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, how long will it be supported ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> 3 years
<genii> So you should be able to go from 18.04 to 20.04 up to around a year after 20.04 comes out
<scitex59> I have greatly enjoyed my experience with Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04.  However, with each new release my hardware is becoming more outdated.  I may have to migrate to a lighter weight distro soon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @scitex59 [<scitex59> I have greatly enjoyed my experience with Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04.  Ho …], Lubuntu 18.04 is the best choice for you. Works like a charm on older hardware.
#lubuntu 2019-02-08
<misterkat> Hi guys. I have been a Linux user for years. Over the years I decided Lubuntu is the best flavor for me due to the low system requirements. I don't like flashy desktops, etc... The issue I have is the system keeps changing very often and not being very stable. Can someone recommend a version that is the most stable that I can use for years to come? Is it the LTS version or something?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Last Lts is 18.04, with lxde. From 18.10 onwards it will be lxqt. But first lts with lxqt will be 20.04
<misterkat> between 18.04 and 18.10 did they get rid of one the terminal program?
<misterkat> In .10 I started getting issues executing stuff in terminal
<misterkat> I'd get an error that xterm is not installed
<misterkat> I thought the Linux updates were mostly stable, but I guess anything other than LTS is basically pre-alpha testing?
<guiverc_d> misterkat, 18.10 being LXQt  (and Qt base) uses Qterminal by default.   xterm as I recall is GTK+ based (like LXDE was) & thus wouldn't be as memory-efficient on a Qt system
<misterkat> Ah I see. Better stick with 18.04 from now!
<misterkat> thanks
<krytarik> Have fun looking forward..
<lubot> <kc2bez> We did have an issue with the default terminal in 18.10 but that should be resolved in 19.04.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<Spaghett1_Coder> Hi, is there a way to get glibconfig.h for arm on a x86 Lubuntu host?
<lubot> <aptghetto> isn't glibconfig.h the same for all architectures?
<Spaghett1_Coder> lubot: it seems not. Include folder is: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you compile for another architecture, you need a cross compiler
<Spaghett1_Coder> I have one, I can successfully build an hello_world for arm
<Spaghett1_Coder> but it fails with some special errors when glib included
<Spaghett1_Coder> Static assertion: array size is negative inside /usr/lib/x86_64.../glibconfig.h
<Spaghett1_Coder> and also some warnings about int sizes.
<guiverc> Spaghett1_Coder, are you using the same versions of glibc  (I would expect different versions of .h for specific vers of libs more than different architectures, but I'm no expert)
<guiverc> (note my use of glibc was by example, could be anywhere in the software stack)
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24541180/glib-h-negative-array-size-error-in-64-bit-but-not-32-bit-build
<lubot> <aptghetto> I am not a C/C++ dev, so maybe you should ask in a channel which knows platform specific details better
<Spaghett1_Coder> Ok, which channel?
<Spaghett1_Coder> It seems that there is a package libglib2.0-dev with the required header.  So more precise question:  Is there a way to get this package for a different architecture?
<lubot> <aptghetto> As far as I know the cross compiler takes the resources from the host architecture and creates an executable for the target architecture
<lubot> <aptghetto> If I had to guess, I would say, that the assertion error you have, because your building environment is not set up correctly. Maybe it is only a missing flag.
<lubot> <aptghetto> But you should ask these kind of questions in a channel with C devs or Gnome devs
<Spaghett1_Coder> ok, got it, downoaded it manually from debian ftp
<renzocorrea> hi!
<renzocorrea> i had a problem with lubuntu installation
<renzocorrea> when i press to start lubuntu, my PC doesn't respond. when I start start lubuntu is a script under orange blinking
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @renzocorrea [<renzocorrea> when i press to start lubuntu, my PC doesn't respond. when I start …], Your pc model and specs ?
<lubuntu> ciao
<Guest95708> where am i ?
<genii> I guess more than 61 seconds to wait and find out was too long
<Doctor9> Good afternoon!  I'm considering moving some older laptops to Lubuntu, and the primary issue I have to resolve before doing so - will I be able to implement an ssl-vpn to the corporate servers?  I had looked at another Linux variant, and it doesn't support it without a *lot* of manual tweaking
<lubot> ZorgCoLtd was added by: ZorgCoLtd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have only use pptp and lptp vpn
#lubuntu 2019-02-09
<xtsuname> Hi Everyone
<lubot> <aptghetto> Hello
<xtsuname> Would appreciate it if anyone can tell me how to add VPN connection (ovpn/strongswan)... Lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <aptghetto> I don't use vpn, but in the manual there is a section about nm-tray: https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html?highlight=network
<xtsuname> will look at it. Thank you
<ollie> change location
<justtesting_> greetings lubuntu friends
<tsimonq2> Heya justtesting_
<justtesting_> hey, i am on the default irc program that comes with lubuntu - quassel.  i am finding i can't WHOIS anyone. is this normal ?
<justtesting_> is there any user guide for QUASSEL on lubuntu ?  i cannot seem to WHOIS anyone
<justtesting_> or ping, etc
<teward> justtesting_: let me spin an Lubuntu VM to do some testing, it sounds like it's a Quassel specific issue possibly a bug but unconfirmed.
<teward> justtesting_: which Lubuntu version you using?  16.04?  18.04?  18.10?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello, In my HP 15-DA0018NP when I write "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" in Lubuntu 19.04 (I'm already using the development version) there are two drivers: nvidia-driver-410 and nvidia-driver-390 Which one is better to install?
<justtesting_> 18.10
<justtesting_> i have found the issue - in QUASSEL all the information shows in the main server tab, that you see when you log on.    other clients just pop up a new window when you make a request
<teward> justtesting_: yep, that's just a Quassel quirk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Hello, In my HP 15-DA0018NP when I write "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" in Lubuntu 1 …], Thats more an NVidia question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Depends on the video card you have
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [Depends on the video card you have], NVIDIA® GeForce® MX130 (DDR3 dedicada de 2 GB), but i understand that here is not the right place to ask this kind of question. The only reason is that in Lubuntu LXQt we have not yet a graphik way to install the drivers and i do not want to install and after one minute purge/ un
<lubot> innstall again, maybe something unecessary remains from installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The graphical way does the same you did and after you choose the package it install it. If you want you can test the graphical way I can give you the link to download and the instruction
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But which driver is better is a nvidia issue
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I will install by terminal. First i will try the 410 :-)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [The graphical way does the same you did and after you choose the package it inst …], It is not necessary, for now, to send me the link to the graphic way, I install by the terminal. Thanks, anyway. Just a curiosity: when will the graphical way for drivers installation be available for everyone?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [It is not necessary, for now, to send me the link to the graphic way, I install …], It's developed, needs to be reviewed by @tsimonq2, do the changes if needed and merge
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [It's developed, needs to be reviewed by @tsimonq2, do the changes if needed and …], 👍
<justtesting_> hi there. i would like to request for there to be stronger openvpn support with lubuntu from the base package (without needing to download gnome network manager) is there any way to request this ?   I also find that every time i disconnect the vpn, i have to reboot to get another stable vpn connection.  if i don't reboot the second vpn connection keeps dropping
<justtesting_> (it's not the vpn as i had no problem with manjaro - same vpn files, different server)
#lubuntu 2019-02-10
<grega_> Sup
<grega_> Hey
<mead> hello
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello folks
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> ehm... concerning Lubuntu 18.10, I didn't use it for quite some time and I can't find the nm-tray icon. apparently I cannot add it to the panel for some reason... can someone please help me?
<guiverc_d> AlfXLogic - I may not be able, but on my system (19.04) I don't see a nm-try icon listed in the "Configure Panel"  (in the list of widgets), but it's there (on my system) and I do see "Network monitor" as a widget I can add.
<guiverc_d> AlfXLogic I just added "Network Monitor" - it only provided stats of the network, so it's not what you want.
<guiverc_d> it could be you've harcdoded your network addresses, and thus disabled 'nm' - but that's guess
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> no I didn't hardcode anything, I just changed the basic layout in october right after the installation
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thanks for your reply
<guiverc_d> AlFXLogic: I can't find the exact detail for nm in my setup (I don't know the files sorry), but my best guess is ~/.config/lxqt/ (and panel.conf - but I can't see what causes it to show in mine sorry, so no answer)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @AlFXLogic [no I didn't hardcode anything, I just changed the basic layout in october right …], Check if it installed. You can run it manually. Then go to session config and see if it's check for startup
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> How do I check that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @AlFXLogic [How do I check that?], apt list nm-tray
<lubot> <Riazinoir> Hi guys. how can i install my amd r5 m430 graphic card in lubuntu? is it possible even? last time i have destroyed my os and i reinstall it! thanks.
<acer> hola
<tko1977> Anyone have screen resizing issues when running lubuntu in Virtualbox?
<tko1977> The display utility doesn't set my screen width. When I save it to the correct resolution and reboot I get a black screen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tko1977 are you using virtualbox-extras?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> VirtualBox guest additions
<tko1977> lubot: oh that. OK
<tko1977> I had to reinstall my virtualbox and I don't think guest additions were preserved. I'll install guest additions.
<tko1977> i thought it was a problem with XrandR or something. Forgot about guest additions
<tko1977> lubot: works. Thanks!
#lubuntu 2020-02-03
<lxleuser> join #lxde
<klcsp> hello???
<Charson> bonjour, désolé  je fais ma demande en français :-(  je n'ai jamais installé de version linux d'où mon pb... J'essaye d'installer la version Lubuntu 18-04-3 de bureau ou alternative en remplacement de mon windows XP et bien que mon portablme pc soit bien configurer pour démarrer en 1er par le lecteur DVD que j'entend bien, il ne se passe rien
<Charson> et c'est XP qui démarre. AVez-vous une idée à me conseiller svp. Merci CH
<wxl> !fr | Charson
<ubottu> Charson: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Charson> désolé, merci
<lubot> <tbs> i checked turkish discover at kubuntu, same bug also there
#lubuntu 2020-02-04
<CamelRider> hello
<CamelRider> should  i install  19.10 or 18.04 my pc is really shitty but LXQT is supposed to be low on resources
<guiverc> G'day CamelRider, if you have a Lubuntu support question please just ask it.  Try and keep to a single line, and please be patient waiting for response (we're busy testing 18.04.4, plus our 20.04 dev work)
<CamelRider> understood
<guiverc> CamelRider, sorry; give me a sec.
<CamelRider> sidenote :i am currently running mint 19.2 Mate with 4.15.76 kernel but i still get ocassional freezes and it is generally slow
<guiverc> If your machine is amd64 and you plan on using it far into the future, I'd recommend 19.10. It's a short-term release, but can upgrade to 20.04 when it's released which is a LTS.  Lubuntu 18.04 LTS will be EOL ni april-2021, and require re-install to move to LXQt thus my 19.10 suggestion.
<guiverc> fyi: I tested LXQt on pentium M x86 laptops in 18.10/19.04 cycle (1gb ram, 1.6ghz cpu), LXQt is efficient !
<CamelRider> my pc is 2gb ram and intel core 2 duo e7400
<CamelRider> i was surprised when mint was slow  even after downgrading kernel
<guiverc> I won't talk about mint, but your pc is like lenovo thinkpad sl510 (c2d-t6570, 2gb ram, i915) I use in testing, it'll run either 18.04 or 19.10
<CamelRider> so you advice 19.10 for smoother upgrade to the new 20
<CamelRider> which is already LXQT so no need to reinstall
<guiverc> Yep..
<CamelRider> great, off to try it, thanks alot
<guiverc> You're most welcome.
<CamelRider> one last question
<CamelRider> I am currently dual booting win 10 and mint should i remove mint first or just overwrite during installation
<CamelRider> like liveboot lubuntu and delete the mint partitions
<CamelRider> they're ext4
<guiverc> I would just overwrite Mint during install.  I usually use 'something else' or "Manual Partition" and select the partition I want (which also allows no-format, though in your case I would format unless you have reason not to)
<guiverc> CamelRider, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html  is our manual page (sub-index) for Lubuntu 19.10
<CamelRider> okay great
<guiverc> CamelRider, I'd still backup first... we rarely if ever use them, but it's far better safe than sorry!!
<CamelRider> i don't have that much to lose tbh
<guiverc> :)
<abdulrahman> hey everyone , alt tab is not working for me
<guiverc> abdulraham, I'd suggest checking prefs -> LXQt settings -> Keyboard and mouse settings (you didn't provide release so I assumed 19.10) for wrong changes - see https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.14/shortcut_keys.html?highlight=keyboard%20shortcuts
<nmzm> Hello everyone. I have an issue with lubuntu on my laptop. I've installed the old version(16.04) because my laptop is too old, but the OS is freezing after start or is working really slow(For example, like 5 FPS in games)
<nmzm> Do I need to install something like intel firmware or anything else?
<nmzm> And no, I can't even just launch any game, 5 FPS was just an example how my system work
<wxl> well 16.04 isn't supported by lubuntu
<wxl> 18.04 is, and is roughly similar to 16.04
<wxl> what's this freezing like?
<nmzm> Well, it's more looking like when you move your mouse cursor and see how it's moving like -> 5 PX - stop. another 5 PX - stop. And so on
<wxl> how much ram you have?
<nmzm> I've tried 18.04 and there was another issue, when the screensaver was active, I wasn't able to turn it off, no idea why and the only way was to reboot the laptop. The fun fact, that this laptop runs windows 10 before O_o 4 GB of RaM
<wxl> that screensaver issue is easy to solve
<nmzm> And that's why I'm asking, I don't think that it can't run lubuntu(Even lubuntu 19)
<nmzm> Hmm, how?
<wxl> i could show you how to turn it off XD
<nmzm> You mean in the settings just turn it off? :D
<wxl> more or less
<nmzm> I'm thinking that I need to try to install intel firmware packages and maybe this will solve the issues with perfomance
<nmzm> But not sure..
<wxl> i'm thinking more likely related to display driver issues
<wxl> in any case newer supported software is better
<wxl> i.e. use 18.04
<wxl> what cpu is this?
<nmzm> Intel Core-i3 2.4 GHz, and the built-in gpu intel HD graphics
<wxl> i mean that's not really "old" in the scheme of things
<wxl> that should easily handle 19.10
<nmzm> Hmm, I'll try, but was a little bit afraid of installing 19.10, because saw perfomance on 16.04 which is the way older
<wxl> i would expect old outdated software to work less well than newer software
<nmzm> Ok, then I'll try 19.10, hope it will work smooth, thanks, wxl
<wxl> @franksmcb if you had used `ubuntu-bug` we would have had that problem :)
<abdulrahman> hey everyone , is anyone using the whatsapp app on lubuntu ?
<abdulrahman> is it safe ?
<wxl> no
<wxl> unless you trust facebook with your data
<abdulrahman> no i know facebook owns whatsapp
<abdulrahman> i already use it and no i don't trust facebook
<wxl> then i wouldn't use it!
<abdulrahman> I meant the app in discover
<abdulrahman> it says "unofficial"
<wxl> hm
<wxl> it's probably a snap
<abdulrahman> oh wait it is not even on discover
<abdulrahman> it was on the software manager in my previous distro
<wxl> X'D
<abdulrahman> sad reacts
<akemhp> You can use the web version.
<akemhp> web.whatsapp.com IIRC, it works fine.
<abdulrahman> it does, i wanted a desktop app tho
<wxl> there IS an unofficial client called whatsdesk
<wxl> unofficial meaning it's not from whatsapp but it likely uses their api
<wxl> kind of like there are twitter clients that twitter doesn't make
<abdulrahman> aha
<akemhp> abdulrahman, Why do you need desktop app?
<abdulrahman> i have a toaster pc and i want to use whatsapp without the browser
<akemhp> Ok.
<abdulrahman> btw i am dualbooting win 10 and Lubuntu ,if i wanted to remove win 10 should reinstall lubuntu ?
<wxl> naw you should be able to expand the partition
<abdulrahman> so just delete the Win partition and expand ?
<wxl> basically, yeah
<wxl> you'll need to use the live media to do that
<wxl> you generally can't resize a partition you're using
<abdulrahman> aha
#lubuntu 2020-02-05
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a ppa for latest builds of qemu? That I can use to install latest qemu in bionic?
<lubot> <wxl23> Hah maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=qemu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Woah! I didn't know you could sort like that on launchpad
<tomreyn> https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/ppa.html < The_LoudSpeaker
<tomreyn> unfortunately you can't filter by 'published series' (Ubuntu release).
<shao406> cool
<shao406> hey what's up
<shao406> i was just curious why in neofetch it says lubuntu is ubuntu
<tomreyn> because they share the same foundation
<shao406> i thought so
<shao406> it's basically just LXQt that's installed on top
<tomreyn> it certainly involves a good amount of work, see the packages lubuntu-desktop depends on
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you suggest me a guide/screenshot of network-manager on lubuntu-19.310?
<kc2bez> sacarde: Do you mean nm-tray ? We have a section in our manual https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or nmtui?
<wxl> or nm-connection-editor
<wxl> XD
<sacarde> is there an applet?
<wxl> what do you mean?
<kc2bez> sacarde: Perhaps if you let us know what you are trying to do.
<sacarde> ah, ok ok... I read, nm-tray.html
<corintiano> ...
<sylwek-ibmr50e> why triple dot?
#lubuntu 2020-02-06
<sylwek-ibmr50e> so hows lubuntu guys
<sylwek-ibmr50e> i remember you had lxqt troubles in the past
<wxl> what troubles?
<sylwek-ibmr50e> I remember you were hesitant to put it into 18.04 LTS
<wxl> we didn't get it all together for 18.04, true
<wxl> and tbh i don't think we wanted to since it's an LTS
<wxl> that is not an "lxqt trouble" though
<abdulrahman> hey guys does anyone use nordvpn ?
<abdulrahman> hey guys does anyone use nordvpn ?
<lintao> ?
<guiverc> lintao, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try & keep to a single line, be patient waiting for replies, people will reply when they can)
<lintao> sry, just a network test :p
<lubot> <tbs> today  my cousin told me about his pc, in short it s slow, i offered linux  and m entioned lxqt, but after we done talking guess what i remembered :/
<diogenes_> tbs, to back up data?
<lubot> <tbs> we cant use discover properly, as turkish guys it s buggy for us:/
<lubot> <tbs> and a store for apps importand for new linux users, cuz they need a place to search and install apps they need, think if android doesnt have play store?
<lubot> <tbs> after remembering that i felt bad, i was happy to be able to show how fast his pc ll be after lubuntu:/
<diogenes_> tbs, try appgrid, maybe it will work better with turkish: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-appgrid-on-ubuntu-19-04
<lubot> <tbs> isnt this for gtk?
<lubot> <tbs> i watched video now
<lubot> <tbs> i can already install gnom e store i guess
<lubot> <tbs> hmm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/ppa.html < The_LoudSpeaker], Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl Just checked out all the search results from the link you sent. None usefull.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can try the snap qemu-virgil But then it is snap so...:P
<The_LoudSpeaker> also tomreyn Thanks for the link. Just letting you know that sophos on my campus internet detects your site as a gaming site. XD
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: well, the (second level) domain name is definitely gaming related, so that's not wrong. it's not a gabling site, though (but it also didn't say so).
#lubuntu 2020-02-07
<guiverc> do we (or had we) any alternate installer documentation?  (18.04)
<sanalci> türk var mı
<lubot> <tbs> var
<lubot> <tbs> buyur kardeş
<sanalci> ilk defa linux kullanıyorumda kurcalıyorum
<lubot> <tbs> iyi yapıyorsun, ben de yeniyim, 3-4 ay önce başladım:)
<lubot> <tbs> sana tavsiyem yedekte bi kurulum belleğin olsu, nolur nolmaz:D
<sanalci> eski bilgisayara kurmustum ekran kartını seçince takıldı bilgisayar anlamadım
<sanalci> :D
<sanalci> şimdi sanal bilgisayardan daha hızlı bir pcden deniyorum
<lubot> <tbs> yanlış ekran kartı  mı yükledin acaba, ekran kartı çalışmadan bilgisayarı görüntüleyemezsin
<sanalci> eski bilgisayar için işletim sistemi önerin var mı
<sanalci> additional driverstan çıkanı seçtim
<lubot> <tbs> lubuntu en hafiflerden
<lubot> <tbs> tek bi büyük sıkıntısı var
<sanalci> neymiş o sıkıntı
<lubot> <tbs> o da  keşfet varya uygulama bulup yüklüyorsun, o türkçe olunca hata veriyor, sistemi ingilizce yapınca düzeliyor
<lubot> <tbs> benim konuşacak kadar ingilizcem var, buradan lubuntunun geliştiricileri çok yardımcı oluyorlar
<lubot> <tbs> bedavaya ders aldım sayılır:D
<sanalci> senden birşey rica etsem
<lubot> <tbs> sadece keşfet uygulaması sıkıntı ama yükleyeceğin uygulamaları biliyorsan ingilizce yapıp yükleyip türkçeye dönebilirsin
<lubot> <tbs> buyur, çekinme
<sanalci> eski bilgisayarda ekran kartı işini nasıl çözebilirim defult kalan ekran kartı ayarında devam mı etsem yoksa nvidia ekran kartı programını nasıl indirebilirim
<lubot> <tbs> oyun oynayacak mısın 3 boyutlu falan
<sanalci> denme amaclı berki olabilir
<lubot> <tbs> lubuntu kurmuştun değil mi?
<sanalci> evet lubuntu kurdum hafif diye
<lubot> <tbs> additional drivers den çıkan sonuçlar ne acaba?
<lubot> <tbs> ve ekran kartını biliyor musun?
<sanalci> bilgisayar evde başkan bakmam gerekiyor
<sanalci> sonuçlarda nvida ve linux çıkıyor
<sanalci> ama tam modeli hatırlamıyorum
<sanalci> açıkçası olmayınca direk sildim linux u
<lubot> <tbs> bilgisayarın başına geçince bakalım istersen, ama şunu diyeyim
<lubot> <tbs> linuxtaki kurulumla gelen ekran kartı çoğu işini görür, ama 3 boyutlu oyunlar ve uygulamalarda nvidia kullanman gerekir muhtemelen
<sanalci> o zaman linuxta kurulu ile devam edip denemek en güzeli
<lubot> <tbs> ekran kartı yüklemek de zor birşey değil yani, sen şanssızmışsın biraz:D
<lubot> <tbs> telegramın var mı
<sanalci> telegram yok başkan kullanmadım hiç
<lubot> <tbs> ben de kullanmamıştım
<lubot> <tbs> yeni başladım
<lubot> <tbs> bu linux camiası bunu kullanıyor
<lubot> <tbs> fena da değil, şu an telegramdan yazıyorum, ayrıca archman var o da linux onun kanalını da görüyorum burası gibi, linux türkiye de var
<lubot> <tbs> daha yeni başladım birkaç tane daha eklerim, burası daha kolay çünkü kanallar kayıtlı kalıyor
<sanalci> archman.org
<sanalci> dimi sayfa
<lubot> <tbs> buradan eklersen beni eve gidince daha rahat iletişim kurabiliriz diye de söyledim
<lubot> <tbs> evet ama sen kurma bunu:D
<lubot> <tbs> arch tabanlılar yeni kullanıcılar için uygun değil,
<lubot> <tbs> sen iyi denk getirmişsin, lubuntu iyi senin için
<lubot> <tbs> ama başkaları da var, mint mesela
<lubot> <tbs> mint i de dene istersen, eve gidince yazarsan yardımcı olurum
<sanalci> biraz araştırma yaptım yabancı sitelerde bu varmış en düşük sistemli de ondan girdim bu işe
<sanalci> tamam kardeşim teşekkür ederim ulaşırım ben sana
<sanalci> iyi akşamlar
<lubot> <tbs> sağol sana da
#lubuntu 2020-02-08
<nausetjf> Hello
<wxl> o/
<nausetjf> yup i understand completly
<wxl> is there something you need help with?
<nausetjf> nope
<wxl> ah well if you want to chat, try #lubuntu-offtopic. this is the support channel.
<nausetjf> ok
<anna_> what is this shit
<anna_> its 2020 what is this
<anna_> am i in hell
<anna_> ffs
<anna_> kill me
<diogenes_> anna_, mind your language.
<guiverc> anna_, please stop your ranting & stay on topic, it's a support forum
#lubuntu 2020-02-09
<Jessiah> Hey all - Linux noob here.  I have a fresh install of Lubuntu.  I am trying to use Discover to update and install apps but I get the following message, "You have no authorization to execute this operation".  I have searched the web/reddit/forums looking for answers but haven't been able to come up with anything.  Has anyone else experienced this,
<Jessiah> or have any idea of how I could go about fixing it?  Thanks!
<lubot> <tbs> hello jessiah, which language you use at ur system?
<Jessiah> English
<lubot> <tbs> it s not what i guessed:) there s pro guys here that helps a lot, im %90 sure they ll help u easly if u wait, while waiting u can use muon to install some apps if u want^^
<Jessiah> Thanks - it's getting late (for me anyway :)) on the east coast so I will check back tomorrow.
